# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Edgi et Fedora dans leur nouveau foyer :) Suivis de Gary et Gladys :)

## doriant

Bonsoir à tous, comme promis voici qques aperçus de nos débuts !!

  
Premier soir; d'abord serrés l'un contre l'autre, là où se trouve Edgi. Fedora visiblement inquiete ne me quittait pas des yeux dans l'encadrement. 

Cette nuit, visite bien mouvementée des lieux pour Fedora (accès couloirs, sejour, cuisine) qui s'est poursuivie en matinée (bureau, malgré que j'y étais installée, sdb, une des chambres), Edgi lui n'a pas bougé dans la nuit je pense. Elle a des ptits miaulements parfois, est-ce qu'elle l'appelle, lassée de devoir faire l'éclaireuse ?

 Enfin tout ca ca creuse, d'autant qu'on a joué un peu à la souris sauteuse, ca a timidement plu, mais plu !
Edgi d'abord planqué sous la scelette, quand ce n'était pas ds le renfoncement a coté, a fini par en sortir (faut dire ds la gamelle ct du gourmet  ::  ) mais s'est de suite remis ds son etagere.
  

Cet après midi, Edgi n'a pas delogé de la scelette, Fedora elle, a force de l'appeler, a commencé à pointer sa tete, de fait je lui ai fait signe avec le nouvel arbre a chat installé bien en hauteur. Ca n'a pas mis très longtemps à l'attirer.

  

Elle a visité tous les etages, senti le yucca, et un peu plus tard :

Gentiment prend possession des lieux, et finit par se détendre et fermer les yeux meme si elle sait qu'on passe tout près.
On a meme sorti le truc à bulles du mariage, elle a regardé le spectacle toute etonnée  , et dubitative de voir ca s'écraser sans laisser de traces.

Elle a quand meme du caractere, parce que ds la soirée, couchée ds sa piece sur le plaid au sol, quand je me suis pointée pour amener de la patée, au dessus de la rambarde (planche qu'on fait coulisser pr les isoler un peu sans les fermer toutefois), elle m'a fait comprendre avec exactement cette tete là   et un crachat qu'a present cette zone ct plus chez moi lol

Edgi ce soir continuait de rester tapi sous le meuble après avoir mangé. G bougé un truc pour qu'il en sorte, il a de suite filé ds le séjour se mettre sous la niche en tissu par terre, rejoint de suite par Fedora qui s'est levée de la table. Je pense qu'elle a apprecié sa venue forcée, parce qu'elle a miaulé plusieurs fois ds le couloir et allait le voir de tps a autres. A présent reunis ds le séjour, à l'heure où j'écris, j'espere que Edgi va circuler un peu, ne serait-ce que pour ralier la litiere. Peut-etre que cette nuit il visitera a son tour.

Voilà les nouvelles du moment. Je suis un peu en congés pour m'en oqp, les stimuler de tps a autres. Après le taf reprendra et ils auront leur moment de quiétude esperée. Jespere que ces qq nouvelles vont auront un peu rassurées; ils ne sont pas super à l'aise mais on s'y attendait tous; chaque petit signe de progrès nous contente comme un enfant qui apprendrait un nouveau mot, et je suis contente que Fedora soit plus courageuse, si les 2 etaient restés prostrés ca n'aurait pas été evident.

Je continuerai de vous poster qq scènes du quotidien, si ca vous dit de suivre le feuilleton ^^ Bonne nuit et bonne semaine à tous !

----------


## nat34

Oh oui, ça me dit beaucoup de vivre ce feuilleton !!!!
C'est vraiment trop génial de pouvoir les suivre.
Pas si trouillard que çà notre roi, il mange quand même en votre présence.

----------


## sundae

Merci beaucoup pour les nouvelles !! Les voir en train de manger, déjà ça rassure 

Et comme dit nat34, c'est déjà super qu'Edgi ose manger devant vous sans attendre que vous quittiez la pièce ! 

Vous savez, si pendant les 15 premiers jours il ne faisait que manger, dormir et faire ses besoins, sans sortir de sa pièce, cela n'aurait rien d'alarmant ni de décourageant, il a besoin de se sentir en sécurité déjà dans cette pièce, être dans un petit espace le rassure.

Les chats en général aiment prendre leur temps, et Edgi en particulier est une incarnation très poussée du Chat Qui Prend Son Temps 

Côté canne à pêche, ce sont celles en peluche qu'il aime bien : 


Mais il faut savoir que même quand il est détendu, Edgi n'est pas un grand joueur, la canne à pêche ça le prend une fois de temps en temps mais pas très souvent, et il ne faut pas l'agiter trop fort sinon il n'y touchera pas, en fait il faut la faire glisser doucement sur le sol, un peu, puis laisser Edgi la renifler, et ensuite en général il s'en empare pour jouer un peu avec, comme sur la photo. 

Mais pour le moment c'est trop tôt, il ne sera pas réceptif. Vous le détendrez plus avec du bon miam-miam qu'avec un jeu 

Fedora, elle, aime à peu près tous les genres de cannes à pêche, les plumeaux, les lacets noirs de baskets, les rubans... cela fait super plaisir de la voir déjà en exploration ! Oh sa petite bouille sur la table  

Et ils ont un super arbre à chat, un grand merci à vous pour toutes vos attentions envers eux !!

----------


## titia20090

Ooooooh c'est vous LA FAMEUSE adoptante d'Edgi et Fedora!!!

 Bon déjà, avant toutes choses, parce que c'est top de pouvoir vous le dire directement : Merci mille fois de vous être penchée sur ces 2 amoureux... C'est une chance inespérée qu'ils ont là : être réunis dans un foyer bien à eux, avec une humaine qui semble ultra patiente et prête à leur laisser le temps qu'il faudra pour se sentir à l'aise. 
J'ai pleuré de joie quand j'ai appris la nouvelle. Honnêtement, je n'en croyais pas mes yeux, j'ai dû relire plusieurs fois le post d'Aidofélins pour vraiment réaliser! Vous avez égayé mon weekend, et celui je pense de tous les bénévoles. 

Ils étaient un peu les mascottes du local. Edgi toujours chaleureux avec les nouveaux venus, c'était la force tranquille....  Et Fedora la crevette rousse ultra curieuse et dynamique, toujours prête à jouer (petit tuyau pour faciliter le rapprochement physique: elle raffole du laser et le suivra jusque sur vos pieds), et toujours en train de regarder ce qu'on fabrique.

C'est vraiment sympa de venir si vite partager les premiers pas de ces 2 loustics, ça fait un bien fou de lire leurs nouvelles et de découvrir en photos leur nouvelle vie. 

Bref, je m'abonne à ce post parce que pour rien au monde je ne raterai un feuilleton de cette nouvelle série!

----------


## Bluecat

Yessss me suis abonnée direct !!!!
Merci pour ces premières photos, Edgi et Fedora dans leur foyer nan mais quel bonheur !

Tous les bénévoles sont prês à vous répondre/aider/aiguiller ou juste partager avec vous, tant que vous le souhaitez. 
N'hésitez pas à nous solliciter, n'importe quand, pour n'importe quoi, on kiffe !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## doriant

Bonsoir tlm !!

Merci bcp pour toute cette aide que vous proposez de m'apporter   je n'hesiterai pas au moindre souci à vous en faire part pour reagir au mieux, car il faut bien le dire, c un genre nouveau pr moi ! D'ailleurs ds ce qui suit, yaura une grande interrogation sur l'attitude a adopter pour Edgi  

Il a farfouillé un peu en fin de soirée, tandis que nous etions chacun ds des pieces isolées, il a trouvé un nouveau coin, derriere les wc !! Du coup ben suis allée au lit sans pisser 
Dans la nuit il a gratté un peu, je ne sais trop où, je m'attendais a une bonne seance de menage ce matin car j'avais mis à disposition des blocs de polystyrene ds le passage, il a dû s'attaquer au grattoir mural ou à un pan de mur non decouvert encore !

Fedora elle, fidèle à son plan d'investigation visiblement, est venue nous trouver ds la chambre, je lui ai ouvert car elle avait des ptits miaulements, elle n'aime pas trop etre seule la nuit on dirait. A un moment elle s'est mis debout le long du lit, a grimpé, de mon coté, et m'a senti le visage tt doucement. Elle est restée 2min puis a poursuivi sa visite des recoins, ya du bordel ds la chambre mais ca lui plait peut-etre.

Aujourdui donc, pour Edgi, ben pas grand chose !
  
J'ai sorti ce qui le cachait pour lui amener sa gamelle, ca a l'interet pour moi d'etre sure que c bien lui qui mange et non Fedora, et de voir ce qu'il mange, le hic, c que du coup ben il a tendance a se sortir, pr aller ailleurs >> ce soir il est tapi à meme le carrelage, sous un meuble derriere la porte du salon, pas très loin de Fedora couchée ds une niche.
D'où ma question : entre ca et la planque des wc, il est en quete de securité, je ne sais pas si je dois me montrer de tps a autres pour l'habituer à moi, quitte à ce qu'il bouge comme il le fait, ou l'ignorer pour ne pas le perturber. Je crains si je l'ignore, qu'il n'adopte ce mode de vie retranché, qui lui convient peut-etre mais ne le rend pas heureux, qu'est ce que vous en pensez ?
Fedora de tps a autres va le rejoindre, mais c pas son truc d'etre ratatinée ds un coin, elle n'y reste guere.

La journée a été bcp plus animée pour elle : spectacle des piafs, jeux divers : foot avec la balle en alu, sacs en papier et tunnel, ruban cadeau, laser que vous m'aviez conseillé  A un moment donné je l'ai vu debouler la piece avec une branche feuillue du parc, a la gueule, elle a fait la folle un moment avec, j'ai des videos mais jsais pas trop comment heberger sur ces sites où je n'ai pas de compte.
    

Sur la der foto, on la voit ds le coin de Edgi, elle y va de tps a autres le voir.

G pris un echantillon de plusieurs marques de miam miam pour voir ce qu'ils aiment. Bon edgi je ne sais pas trop son comportement face a la gamelle, il ne finit pas tout en tt cas, et Fedora a tendance a lecher plus que prendre les morceaux (aujourdui friskies en sachet), alors eskil lui faut davantage le format mousses, ou les effilés avec tt plein de jus ?

Elle se gratte par moments. Je ne sais pas si elle a des puces, je ne vois pas Edgi se gratter. Si oui va falloir patienter, car suis pas prete de pouvoir lui mettre une pipette ou un collier. D'ailleurs a ce sujet, qq1 sait-il a quand remonte leur dernier vermifuge ?

Enfin voilà, pour aujourdui c tout  :Smile:  Demain encore j'aurai bcp de temps pour essayer de nouvelles choses  ::  Bonne soirée à tous !!

----------


## Bluecat

Fedora la curieuse  :Smile:  Qui vient vous renifler sur le lit !!! Trop rigolo !

Edgi petit bonhomme il est tout déboussolé. Dans les premiers jours je vous conseillerai de le laisser un peu tranquille, le temps qu'il se fasse à ce changement qui pour lui est monumental. Il est très calme et très placide, il faut respecter son rythme au moins dans les premiers jours.

Au local on leur donne de la pâtée en complément des croquettes, c'est vrai que celles en sauce ils ont tendance à lécher la sauce et laisser les morceaux. 
Après à donner avec modération il y a les friandises qui peuvent aider, celles dans la petite boite violette en forme de chat par exemple ont un grand succès.
Vous pouvez instaurer un moment dans la journée avec qqs friandises pour qu'il associe votre venue vers lui avec qqchse de positif et ensuite vous le laissez tranquille.

Bon s'il se cache derrière les toilettes ça va être compliqué mais s'il est dans un endroit plus accessible, vous pouvez aussi vous assoir dans son champ de vision avec un bon bouquin, lui parler doucement en clignant des yeux mais sans l'approcher, voire l'ignorer mais l'essentiel c'est que lui vous voit. Il va se faire tout doucement à votre présence, votre odeur,... 
Edit: j'ai oublié de préciser, il faut s'assoir au sol à son niveau. On fait peur aux chats en étant debout et en se penchant vers eux. il faut se mettre à son niveau, ça linquiétera moins

On se renseigne pour les vermifuges et on vous dit ça  ::

----------


## titia20090

Fedora fait déjà des progrès incroyables (venir tout près de votre visage dans le lit), sa curiosité est un moteur qui la pousse à avancer.  Je ne crois pas qu'Edgi dispose de ce moteur.... 
Ils sont assez opposés à ce niveau je trouve. Fedora c'est "curiosité et exploration d'abord, repos après". Edgi au contraire c'est "analyse profonde et détaillée de l'environnement, repos, tranquillité... Et après seulement exploration". 
C'est comme une nouvelle planète pour lui: un seul autre congénère (contre un paquet au local), un environnement plus grand, avec des portes et de nombreuses pièces, un calme qui doit surprendre... Et d'autres bruits nouveaux qui doivent apeurer... Des nouvelles voix, des nouvelles odeurs, des nouvelles cachettes de partout, toute une vie à réapprendre pour ce grand bonhomme.

Il va prendre son temps....Peut être beaucoup de temps, mais il va se détendre. Je rejoins bluecat pour les conseils... Rester dans son champ de vision sans forcément lui prêter attention, afin qu'il comprenne que votre présence ne signifie pas forcément que vous allez venir le voir lui, et qu'il vous intégre dans un premier temps comme "un élément" tout à fait normal dans son environnement.  

Je suis sûre que vous faites tout comme il faut et qu'il y aura des petits progrès tous les jours.

----------


## sundae

Quel bonheur d'avoir des nouvelles aussi rapidement, merci encore !

Je suis d'accord avec Bluecat et titia concernant Edgi, pour le moment, je dirais deux semaines minimum, il ne faut pas l'approcher de trop près ni chercher à le toucher. Il a besoin de se rendre compte que votre présence n'est pas menaçante, qu'elle ne signifie pas que vous allez essayer de le toucher, bref que vous pouvez cohabiter mais sans trop de proximité. S'habituer à votre voix, à vos gestes, aux bruits de l'appartement, c'est déjà beaucoup pour lui.

Effectivement dans la mesure du possible selon où il se trouve, il faut vous accroupir ou vous asseoir, Edgi a peur des personnes debout. Assise vous lui semblerez moins menaçante. 

Il faut aller le voir de temps en temps dans la journée, pour qu'il s'habitue à vous, et lui parler doucement, lui apporter une friandise, puis repartir. En instaurant de genre de rituel, petit à petit il sera moins effrayé. Il saura que vous venez avec une friandise et il attendra ce moment. Et aussi, s'il vous regarde, il ne faut pas le fixer dans les yeux, en langage chat c'est un signe menaçant donc il va en avoir peur ; vous pouvez par contre cligner des yeux, c'est un signe d'apaisement chez les chats, puis regarder ailleurs. 

Pour Fedora, je vous avoue que je suis assez ébahie ! Elle a déjà l'air de pas mal s'éclater la miss, c'est incroyable et cela fait tellement plaisir !

----------


## Segusia52

> Elle a visité tous les etages, senti le yucca


Surveillez vos plantes : le yucca est toxique pour les chats. 

En voilà une liste :

http://www.elevage-du-chat.fr/intoxication-plantes.htm


Pour le reste,

----------


## Lady92

Top, top, je m abonne aussi de ce pas  :: 
Merci pour eux, c est génial depuis le temps qu' ils attendaient

----------


## doriant

Merci bcp pour tous ces conseils et points de vue  ::  Je vais instaurer ces rituels, c une très bonne idée a laquelle je n'avais pas songé !! g 2sachets de "satisfactions" a terminer avant d'essayer les tetes de chat, on va voir  ::  Puis cet aprem g acheté du lait spécial chat, a raison d'un ptit fond tiedi, ca pourrait lui plaire peut-etre ?
J'ai essayé de le caresser au moins une fois tous les jours, mais v suivre votre conseil et arreter. C vrai que, quand j'y pense, sil n'a meme pas envie de sentir ma main quand j'approche une gamelle, c pas ma main sur lui qu'il va accepter. Je croyais bien faire mais c inutile pr le moment.

G une bonne nouvelle en direct live : en se levant ce matin on s'est dit "qd on a eteint hier, ils ont pas mis longtemps à faire du bruit". Et bien je confirme !!! On vient de faire le test, Edgi etant tjrs planqué depuis mon der message sous un meuble bas derriere la porte du salon (Fedora ds la niche en tissu pas loin), on est partis sur nos pc respectifs, en eteignant tout, fermant les portes. Ptetre 2min après g entendu qqchose. Là je viens de le chercher, je ne m'attendais pas a le voir là, sur la plateforme arbre a chat qui est sur la table, autrement dit a hauteur normale, exposée meme si ds le noir  Suis trop contente, forcement en me voyant il a commencé a se reculer alors g detalé vite fait et tt réeteint, mais chui trop contente, meme si ca parait insignifiant c du progrès, qu'il prenne ses marques et se détende un peu  


Pour finir de repondre aux conseils, concernant le yucca : je n'ai pas remarqué qu'il etait mordillé, mais ds le doute v surveiller et si besoin mettrai du repulsif au pied. Comme je suis un peu dingue, g fait la démo à Fedora de mordiller le pot d'herbe a chat, elle m'a regardé   l'a senti peu après, j'spr qu'il servira, c fait pour !
Fedora a un sacré caractere, je ne sais pas si c parce qu'elle a grandi avec bcp de males, mais elle ne se laisse impressionner par rien de ce qu'elle voit. Elle me fixe bcp et lgtemps parfois, c moi qu'elle met mal a l'aise !! Je cligne des yeux oui, et souris ou fais des mimiques et lui parle doucement, elle ne bronche pas. Cette nuit elle risque encore de miauler doucement, de vouloir rentrer ds la chambre. C une bonne chose qu'elle veuille une compagnie, quelque soit sa forme. Edgi je ne pensais pas qu'il prefererait se retrancher sans la suivre, au moins pour dormir. C bien la preuve que cette peur le dépasse.

Sur ce, bonne nuit à tous  ::  a demain pour les suites  ::

----------


## luminette

Merci Doriant pour cette belle double adoption ! Et pour toutes ces informations concernant les débuts de Fedora et Edgi dans LEUR maison à eux. 
Cela fait d bien au moral !

----------


## doriant

Coucou luminette !! C bien normal que je vous tienne informés  ::  et puis g souvent des choses a demander, comme vous avez plus d'exp que moi ds le domaine, si ce n'"est à leur sujet, si ya un souci on peut rectifier le tir donc ca me sert bcp le forum !

Aujourdui bilan pas très bon je trouve donc ca va etre vite raconté. Fedora a bcp dormi, mise a part ce midi où on a visité ts les placards de la cuisine, et meme le lave vaisselle   Edgi lui est resté planqué depuis l'aube surement jusqu'a ya peu, au meme endroit, sous notre lit, c une premiere mais pas rejouissante. G posé des gamelles tt près mais il n'y a pas touché de la journée, meme pas le lait. Le seul truc qu'il a mangé (et encore que, je sais pas si c pas Fedora en allant le trouver), c les friandises dont vous m'aviez parlé; Fedora de son coté n'en a fait qu'une bouchée, ct net et precis.

J'ai deplacé le grand arbre derriere la porte du séjour, de facon a l'isoler, ainsi que des niches, sait-on jamais qu'il veuille y rester malgré notre presence. Fedora a tt regardé bien curieuse, et testé en prime a coté de moi, ct chouette, elle analyse bcp c flagrant. Ce soir quand mon homme est rentré, l'agitation l'a conduite à venir le trouver ds sa pièce  ::  Pour cette nuit donc, j'ai preparé quelques jouets au sol sils veulent faire les fous.

Demain je reprends le taf, Edgi pourra vivre normalement sans me fuir. Je m'attends a ce qu'il se sauve quand on va rentrer, mais jspr que ce confort savouré a la longue, l'incitera a ne plus vouloir se barrer en notre presence. Ca me rassurerait tellement, de le voir se sentir mieux. Bonne nuit à tous !

----------


## nat34

Il va s'adapter, Fedora va le guider.

----------


## nat34

Il va s'adapter, Fedora va le guider.

----------


## sundae

doriant ne vous inquiétez pas si Edgi est toujours apeuré, c'est une phase complètement normale et cela va durer un moment. 

Même au local de l'association, le lieu qu'il a toujours connu, où il avait ses repères, ses habitudes, ses copains, il ne fallait pas grand-chose pour qu'il soit effrayé. Edgi a peur des humains, et hormis quelques rares bénévoles qui pouvaient le caresser occasionnellement (cela n'arrivait que de temps en temps), il ne se laissait approcher par personne. 

C'est bien pour ça qu'il a passé autant d'années à l'association, sans que personne ne veuille l'adopter, jusqu'à vous. (Et c'est dommage car c'est un gentil pépère, calme, sage, pas du tout agressif, et s'il avait été adopté jeune, il aurait pu progresser bien davantage et développer plus de relations avec les humains)

Alors vous pensez bien, dans un nouveau lieu, avec de nouvelles personnes, Edgi est bien sûr encore plus effrayé.

Là il se sent perdu et désemparé, bien sûr ce n'est pas drôle pour vous de le voir ainsi, on s'angoisse quand on voit que les chats ne se sentent pas bien, mais il faut en passer par là avant qu'il commence à prendre de nouveaux repères. Encore une fois c'est normal.

Dans la mesure du possible, il faudrait réduire un peu l'espace de vie auquel il a accès, par exemple en fermant les chambres, car il n'est pas habitué à autant d'espace, et pour lui chaque porte ouverte signifie l'apparition potentielle d'un humain et c'est stressant ; un espace plus restreint le sécurisera davantage. 

Mettez les gamelles toujours au même endroit dans la petite pièce ; il faut qu'il considère celle-ci comme son refuge, un endroit où on peut manger et faire dodo tranquillement. S'il ne mange que la nuit ce n'est pas grave. 

Et quand vous allez le voir dans sa pièce, parlez-lui avant d'entrer, afin qu'il vous entende arriver et ne soit pas surpris. Ensuite entrez lentement, asseyez-vous, parlez-lui doucement en clignant des yeux et sans le fixer, faites des gestes très mesurés, donnez-lui sa friandise, et si vous avez un peu de temps, restez un peu assise avec un bouquin ou votre téléphone pour vous occuper, et ensuite relevez-vous doucement et laissez-le seul se remettre de toutes ces émotions  

Il faut essayer de faire cela 2 ou 3 fois chaque jour, le reste du temps vivez votre vie et laissez-le s'habituer de loin à ce qu'il entend.

S'il fait des apparitions dans le salon, c'est très bien (et dans ce cas faites comme si vous ne le voyiez pas), mais s'il n'en fait pas et qu'il reste dans sa pièce, ce n'est pas grave, c'est qu'il n'est pas prêt. Mais il faut que cette petite pièce l'aide à se sentir à peu près à l'aise, même s'il faudra plus que quelques jours.

Vous avez un cur énorme et êtes pleine de bonne volonté, il faut juste avoir de la patience et déstresser, petit à petit Edgi va se détendre, mais il faut du temps

----------


## joloclo

Coucou Doriant,je suis d'accord avec tout ce qui a été dit,patience avec Edgi laisse le aller à son rythme,ne brusque rien ou ce sera retour en arrière .Par contre oublie les Friskies si tu veux leur eviter des soucis urinaires,tu peux trouver bien mieux pour le même prix sur les sites comme zoo et autres,les filles te conseilleront pour les marques car moi je fais des mélanges

----------


## pouetpouet

Bonjour, ravie d'avoir des news photos de ces deux minous  avec fedora qui est la copie parfaite de notre défunte pick-up. Changement de lieu, d'odeurs etc ...va falloir temps et patience, mais , ça fonctionnera surtout s'ils sont ensemble. Merci bcp à vous d'avoir donné cette chance à des chats destinés à rester longtemps encore en refuge....

----------


## doriant

Coucou à tous !! Merci pour ce réconfort et ces recommandations qui ne me laissent pas complètement "démunie". 

G essayé qqchose hier soir pour demarrer cette approche d'acclimatation à ma présence, j'aimerais avoir vos avis : tandis qu'ils etaient tous deux ds le salon, comme pour chaque nuit, Edgi sur la plateforme et Fedora qqpart ( ya bcp de recoins et cachettes ds cette pièce +des niches donc je ne l'ai pas cherchée), g laissé tout eteint, amené une autre litiere, fermé la porte doucement, et g pris un ptit plaid pour rejoindre le canapé en kattimini. Dans la faible lueur ext, j'ai vu Edgi ne pas me quitter des yeux mais je n'ai pas bougé, et me suis endormie rapidement. Parfois au reveil je regardais, il dormait, et à un moment donné il est allé gratter a la litiere, puis est allé dans l'arbre. Ce matin (je me suis levée ya peu), je l'y ai retrouvé, ds la niche triangulaire, Fedora l'entourant devant. Il m'a observé me lever, passer pour ouvrir la porte, revenir un peu après avec une gamelle purina one cette fois ci, que j'ai posée sur la table, sous le regard de Fedora, puis je suis partie en laissant la porte grde ouverte. La porte ouverte masque le vis a vis sur l'arbre. A présent il est ds un angle du couloir, ds l'etagere d'un meuble.

>> Est-ce que ca vous parait etre une bonne idée comme approche? ou on se concentre sur sa mini piece où il se retranche mais seul, et on essaie comme vous suggerez, j'y reste un peu bouquiner de tps a autres ?
Globalement, accès au sejour, sa ptite piece et le couloir, ca va ou en fait c trop pr lui ?

Je decouvrirai vos reponses en rentrant ce soir, ne vous inquietez pas si je reponds tardivement  ::  Bonne journée a tous

----------


## titia20090

Je trouve que le fait de faire une sieste dans la même pièce qu'eux est une excellente idée. Puisque du coup, vous êtes là, mais vous ne bougez pas, ne faites pas de bruit, ne vous intéressez pas à eux et en plus vous n'êtes pas "debout". C'est top. 

Pour l'espace je ne me rends pas bien compte.... Est-ce que la petite pièce est attenante au séjour? Auquel cas ça serait peut-être bien dans un premier temps de ne laisser accès qu'au séjour + la pièce. 

Le problème de rester avec Edgi dans la petite pièce, c'est que vous risquez d'être "trop près" de lui. D'après les photos j'imagine qu'il y aura à peine 1m de distance entre vous? 
Il faudrait commencer par une distance plus raisonnable... 5/6m au moins, et se rapprocher au fil des jours. 


Je ne fais malheureusement pas partie des bénévoles qui ont eu la chance de pouvoir caresser Edgi, mais en quelques mois, on était passé de "je fuis en haut du local bien loin de toi dès que tu débarques dans la pièce" à "je peux passer tout près de toi et même te frôler du moment que tu ne cherches pas à me toucher".  Et il venait toujours renifler la main que je lui tendais pour le saluer. 
Pourtant on ne se voyait que quelques heures par semaine, et dans un environnement où les chats étaient bien plus nombreux que les humains. Donc je suis certaine qu'avec vous, ça ira beaucoup beaucoup plus vite. 

Je sais que ça peut sembler décourageant, mais gardez confiance! Il va lui falloir plusieurs semaines voire mois, mais il va finir par se détendre.... Il ne deviendra certainement jamais un chat hyper câlin (quoi que, on lit tellement d'histoires sur Rescue de sauvageons qui, au fil des années, sont devenus des chats de canapé que tout est possible), mais il n'aura plus rien à voir avec ce loulou apeuré que vous avez actuellement. 

(Petit tuyau : n'hésitez pas à chantonner le plus souvent possible quand vous êtes chez vous.... Ca permet aux loulous de se familiariser avec votre voix même lorsque vous ne vous adressez pas à eux directement).

----------


## Segusia52

> Ensuite entrez lentement, asseyez-vous, parlez-lui doucement en clignant des yeux et sans le fixer, faites des gestes très mesurés


Moi, j'ajouterais : ne le regardez pas, collez vous dans un coin sur le sol, à bailler largement en vous toilettant doucement et consciencieusement le museau avec votre "patte avant préléchée". Bon, on ne va vous demander une imitation parfaite... :: 

 Faites votre vie comme d'hab', mais en tout calme et toute retenue pour ne pas le déranger.




> (Petit tuyau : n'hésitez pas à chantonner le plus souvent possible quand vous êtes chez vous.... Ca permet aux loulous de se familiariser avec votre voix même lorsque vous ne vous adressez pas à eux directement).


Au  mieux, il sera envoûté, au pire il se dira que "revoilà la saison des amours félines" !

----------


## sundae

Comme il a déjà commencé à visiter le salon, je pense que lui laisser la petite pièce, le couloir et le salon, c'est pas mal 


Que vous alliez vous asseoir et lui parler quand il est dans un coin du salon ou dans la petite pièce, à la limite peu importe, l'avantage du salon c'est que c'est plus grand et comme dit Titia cela permet de garder une distance plus importante entre lui et vous et donc de lui faire moins peur, l'inconvénient c'est que cela lui laisse la possibilité de filer et donc risque de vous empêcher de l'approcher, alors que s'il est dans la petite pièce il sera "obligé" de s'habituer à une certaine proximité (mais évidemment il ne faut pas le coller non plus , vous pouvez vous asseoir sur le seuil de la pièce)

allez là où il est, voyez ses réactions, le tout c'est d'établir des rituels, de fixer des habitudes, cela va le rassurer, lui donner de nouveaux repères, je suis sûre que vous ferez au mieux

----------


## doriant

Bonsoir à tous  :Smile: 

Merci bcp Sundae pr ce gentil mail que vous m'avez écrit, et toutes les infos et astuces que vous m'avez données, cela va bien me servir à les cerner deja. Je n'ai pas encore pris le tps de repondre mais ca ne saurait tarder.

Je vous mets la foto de la derniere planque en date d'Edgi, ce midi :
 c dingue nespa   C ds un angle du couloir. Les cachettes sont vraiment futées, et il ne bouge plus d'un pouce, mais faut pas qu'il se rende compte qu'on l'a trouvé, sinon il l'abandonne et en cherche une nouvelle. C ce qui se produit avec la petite pièce, il ne s'y cache plus, ni ds les wc, depuis fermés comme le reste de l'appart. Une ami m'a conseillée de placer des cartons fermés pour faire des planques, je v suivre son conseil.

Le séjour est au bout d'un ptit couloir, la mini piece à l'entrée de l'appart. En fermant toutes les autres pièces, cela fait 30m2 peu près Titia. C pas olympique lool.

En arrivant ce soir, on a fait un minimum de bruit pr voir où se trouvaient les petits. Edgi a entendu la serrure, il s'est planqué sous une table basse avant notre entrée, Fedora etait couchée sur son plaid. J'ai fait comme si je le voyais pas et amené des gamelles pr chacun, avec qq croquettes friandises, puis j'ai réeteint pour le laisser manger. Le fameux gourmet gold est bien parti pour Fedora mais lui pas bcp; il se rattrapera cette nuit j'imagine, m'enfin sec c moins goutu  

Fedora est partie saluer mon homme ds sa pièce, ou voir qui faisait du bruit, en tt cas elle a fait un passage eclair pour voir, rien d'autre (on aurait pu penser qu'elle venait sentir une des pieces enfin réouvertes, mais non).
Je suis allée ds le salon éteint, allumer une lampe discrète à l'autre bout. Ca m'a pris qq secondes, pdt lesquelles Edgi aurait pu aller se cacher, il n'en a rien fait et m'a surpris qd je me suis retournée, il etait couché en bas de la plateforme sur la table, a me fixer, chépa quelle distance mais - de4m. Alors me suis assise doucement, pr manger un wrap en bout de canapé devant la tv son très bas. Je ne l'ai pas regardé une seule fois de face mais de coté des fois, lui m'observait puis à un moment s'est étendu dormir, les 2pattes en avant, trop beau. Jamais je ne l'avais vu détendu en ma présence.


Là c avant un deuxieme passage ds la pièce, tjrs en rasant les murs et en regardant le sol, on voit qu'il est à l'affut mais je trouve que c un beau progrès ce soir. Puis on voit Fedora en plein câlin, elle a l'air ravie (dsl si c de mauvaise qualité, mon tel à moi etait sur la table). Je ne sais pas si c lié à la nuit passée ds la meme pièce, à notre absence de tte la journée, ou la présence de Fedora qui le rassure, mais il semble concevoir qu'il faut coexister ou cohabiter. C un debut, après je relativise, qd je lis votre histoire chacun avec ce chat, malgré le temps et la fréquence, ca risque d'etre long pr passer des caps. Mais ce n'est pas grave, là pour moi voir ca et non la planque ct essentiel à mon moral, pour qu'il soit moins malheureux lui meme, et qu'il m'accepte un peu ds son champ, en baissant d'un centieme peut-etre sa garde. Rien n'est acquis, le chemin sera long, mais plus vite on y arrivera plus vite il vivra une belle vie de chat.

Jspr que ces rares fotos vous font plaisir. Je v retourner dormir avec eux, bonne nuit a tous et toutes  ::

----------


## sundae

C'est formidable de les voir ainsi réunis et à découvert ! C'est signe qu'Edgi est déjà un petit peu moins stressé même si le chemin est encore long. Ils ont l'air très bien installés, et ils peuvent surveiller ce qui se passe.

Merci pour tous vos efforts et le soin que vous prenez à les effrayer le moins possible, cela compte beaucoup pour eux

----------


## nat34

J'étais sûre que notre roi trouverait le château qui conviendrait a sa personne!!! 
Il ne se planque pas, il choisit des points d'observation.

----------


## Bluecat

Oh la la vous bouleversez complètement votre vie et votre confort pour eux, surtout pour Edgi. Vous êtes un ange 

Edgi qui se détend en votre présence après moins d'une semaine, je peux juste vous dire "Waouhhhhh". Il se balade, mange (même si ce n'est pas encore suffisamment à votre gout mais il mange, c'est l'essentiel). Vous avez déjà passé de sacrées étapes avec lui !

----------


## titia20090

Edgi qui se planque dans le château-fort... 


Franchement, d'après les aménagements qu'on voit et la gentillesse qui ressort de vos messages, ça donne trop envie d'être un chat et de venir vivre chez vous!

----------


## Segusia52

> malgré le temps et la fréquence, ca risque d'etre long pr passer des caps.


 Mais c'est ça, le plus beau de l'aventure !!   :: 




> Edgi qui se planque dans le château-fort...


Edgi est une marque de canon airsoft : il n'y a pas de hasard !

----------


## Bluecat

> Edgi qui se planque dans le château-fort...


Oh j'avais pas bien vu, je croyais qu'il etait derrière la vitrine ! Il est plein de ressources ce petit  ::

----------


## doriant

Coucou à tous !!

Il l'aime bien son Domaine, il y est retourné en matinée !

Et d'une constance remarquable : encore sous la table basse à notre arrivée. G glissé 2croquettes friandise en guise de "rejouis toi c moi" quil a mangé pdt que je ramenais les gamelles, et de suite il a mangé la sienne, sans attendre que je parte; soit il se croyait à l'abri soit il avait la dalle !

Bon ce soir c ambiance calin, on va finir par faire un beau portrait du couple si ca continue 
  Quelle amoureuse cette Fedora, ca crève les yeux !

Vivement ce week end qu'on puisse passer du temps ensemble. Le soir comme nous ils ont l'air crevé de leur journée ! Bonne nuit tlm  :Smile:

----------


## nat34

Je radote, mais quel bonheur de les voir comme çà.

----------


## sundae

Edgi retrouve l'appétit et prend des poses plus détendues, comme cela fait plaisir !  ::

----------


## doriant

Oh que oui !! je sais pas ce qui s'est passé ds sa ptite tete mais jcrois que les nuits passées à coté font leur effet.

Est-ce qu'au refuge parfois vous avez testé la camera nocturne, pour savoir ce que les chats trafficotent la nuit ? Parce que visiblement c tard style après 2h du mat, que Fedora s"excite et demande à jouer, je sais pas si c leur rythm normal ou ce qu'ils ont adapté quand ils sont tranquilles ensemble.

Je l'ai vue commencer à grimper ds/sur les cartons cachettes que j'avais dispatchés au sol, puis monter sur le long meuble tv (elle a regardé l'ecran allumé qq secondes), une chaise, un autre meuble, se frotter me semble til les joues a un rebord, sous les yeux d'Edgi qui etait sur la plateforme. Ensuite elle est allée voir ds l'arbre, alors Edgi s'est levé, s'est etiré avant de descendre et a tout simplement fait le meme chemin, senti les cartons, longé le meme long meuble, pour aller s'attarder où Fedora a "marqué" peut-etre. Ca m'a impressionné !

Qques minutes après g repondu aux demandes de Fedora qui tentait un genre de cache cache avec Edgi, g sorti la canne a peche souris et on a joué, bcp joué, elle etait dingue, plus ca allait vite plus elle aimait, elle se preparait à bondir comme sur une vraie proie. Et c vrai que les mouvements etaient realistes, on ne voyait pas le fil  :Smile:  la souris a meme plongé ds le bac avec les bidules polystyrenes, ce qui a interpellé Edgi qui a suivi la chasse de la table. On a joué bien 20min je crois à ca, g pamal ri, et Edgi a un moment, de retour de la litière, s'est assis sur ses pattes ds le coin du couloir, pour observer le jeu, intéressé et pas loin du tout de nous. Je l'ai laissé observer, mais un peu plus tard, on a varié avec Fedora, en prenant une grande tige feuillue souple, et là je l'ai présentée a Edgi a meme pas 30cm de lui, il suivait le truc, pas effrayé c deja ca.

Peut etre que ce soir nous essaierons avec lui. Tout ca a duré plus d'une demi heure, je croyais Fedora fatiguée, mais elle a remis ca avec la souris un peu, qu'elle a reussi a choper sur le canapé au niveau de mon plaid molletonné en boule, elle l'a senti et s'est couchée, l'air appaisé et visiblement satisfaite de ce bon moment, ne lachant pas la souris du tout de sa patte. Après elle est remontée sur la table voir Edgi, ils ont fini par se suivre ds une niche de l'arbre a chat.

Moi aussi g passé un super moment, elle savait que ct moi puisqu'elle me regardait de tps a autres, et on a bougé a meme pas 1m d'Edgi par moment, tlm a été absorbé par la chose donc c super, a renouveller souvent !! Faudrait que mon compagnon filme qd on fera l'essai avec Edgi  :Smile: 

Ct le journal de la nuit, bonne journée à tous !!!

----------


## titia20090

(La partie de jeux endiablée à 2h du mat', faut être motivé!^^)

----------


## sundae

On n'a jamais mis de camera nocturne, mais parfois quand on arrive le matin, il y a 2 ou 3 choses qui étaient normalement en hauteur au-dessus ds cages, qu'on retrouve au sol et qui ont visiblement valdingué pendant la nuit, donc il y a effectivement des chats qui s'amusent pendant la nuit, mais on ne sait pas lesquels... la miss en fait peut-être partie 

C'est trop mignon qu'elle joue les éclaireuses pour Edgi qui ainsi ose se déplacer ! Et en votre présence en plus, c'est super !

Edgi  n'est pas très joueur, même quand il se sent à l'aise, ça le prend parfois mais c'est de temps en temps et pas très longtemps ; mais vous pouvez tout de même lui proposer, sans trop insister, ainsi il verra que vous avez des intentions sympa à son égard. 

Pour lui il ne faut pas de mouvement rapide, ce n'est pas un dynamique   Il faut bouger tout doucement la canne à pêche, la ficelle ou autre pendant qu'il la regarde, puis la laisser immobile au sol, ainsi il peut la renifler, et tant qu'elle ne bouge pas, il va peut-être la regarder un moment puis l'attraper ; et là vous pourrez tirer doucement pendant qu'il la retient, Edgi joue à des jeux parfois, mais en restant toujours très calme.

Et puis même s'il ne joue pas, il aimera observer Fedora s'amuser avec vous, et à force, cela lui donnera peut-être envie de faire pareil, à son rythme bien sûr

----------


## doriant

Bonsoir tous !

Bon alors nos amis ont fait qq progrès aujourdui, Fedora ce matin, en prenant des croquettes friandises a meme les doigts, elle a fait tout doucement, et Edgi ce soir 3grands pas que je v detailler  :Smile: 

Je m'explique : on a commencé la soirée par un spectacle bricolage, en jouant du metre sur l'arbre, en réutilisant une vieille paniere a linge en osier retournée, en guise de griffoir et de niche, on a coupé face a la table, pour l'installer près de l'arbre, et le public couché, Fedora devant sur le plaid, Edgi derriere, n'en a rien perdu  ::  Il semblait de bonne composition deja, ses yeux me regardaient et clignaient, les pattes vers l'avant, il n'etait pas stressé.

Puis est venu l'heure de manger. Je me suis assise en face tjrs, g avalé un yahourt et en ai proposé a Fedora, qui a senti, s'est léché la babine mais rien de plus. Pdt que j'allais en chercher un deuxieme, Edgi est allé a la place de Fedora pour sentir. Je suis arrivée doucement, il a été drôlement interessé , au point que je lui ai posé l'opercule a ses pieds. Pas plus de succès, mais en attente le chat. Je suis revenue avec un ptit bout de caprice, que g posé devant lui, il l'a rapproché en le prenant par la patte, sauf que ca a collé alors il a dû se lecher, mais n'a pas mangé. Bon, alors g attrapé un stick whiskas coupé en 2, il adore ca. Je lui ai mis le 2°bout ds un panier devant, il s'est pas fait prier pr rentrer dedans le prendre et manger devant moi. Peu après avec Fedora en mouvement, je les ai vu se frotter aux pieds de la table, aux barreaux des chaises; je ne l'avais pas vu encore faire ca, Edgi.

Un peu après g ouvert une boite de thon, il a nettoyé sa coupelle bien comme il faut, donc j'en ai reversé a meme la coupelle, alors qu'il penchait la tete en bordure pr continuer de lecher, formidable.

Ct le 1° grand pas; le deuxieme a suivi instantanément : je suis allée trouver mon compagnon ds sa piece, et là Edgi s'est pointé a l'angle du couloir, a passé la tete a l'entrée, a regardé mon homme puis le decor, un peu etonné et curieux mais pas effrayé, Pourtant c la premiere fois qu'il la voyait. Nous on lui parlait mais on bougeait pas. Ensuite il a jeté un oeil vers la sdb, ouverte, il a fait qq pas puis est reparti a l'autre bout vers mon bureau, où il a bien regardé, sans entrer. Fedora par la suite est venue aussi ds la pièce, sauf qu'elle elle a senti partout, farfouillé les moindres recoins (figurines sf manga et cie, ya de quoi contourner)
C la prem fois qu'on le voit se promener ainsi, à découvert, en notre présence; je ne sais pas si c la gamelle ou la friandise qui ont debloqué qqchose en lui, mais coup sur coup ces progrès m'ont fait bien plaisir !!

Par la suite nous avons joué avec Fedora, puis comme tu disais Sundae, g avancé le jouet lentement sous les yeux d'Edgi, sur la plateforme, une canne a peche avec des lamelles de papier papillote brillant au bout. Cela a rapidement marché, la tete qu'il a faite ca m'a fait trop rire, il s'est dressé sur ses deux pattes et a tourné son haut en S en passant une patte derriere l'oreille, chépa ce que ct que ce mouvement mais il m'a amusé, il a peu joué avec ca et fait ses griffes sur le tronc. Il est magnifique ce chat. Mon h ayant fait une apparition, il s'est de suite arreté, mais un peu plus tard g remis ca, avec une autre canne en peluche serpent, qu'il a machouillé une fois attrapée et tirée de son coté. Il avait l'air content  :Smile: 

Pour jouer avec lui faut faire discret, Fedora veut etre ds tous les coups !

Tout à l'heure ya eu un gros vacarme de sac en papier, je me doute qu'elle est rentrée dedans, mais je crois qu'elle s'est foutue la tete ds la anse paske vu le bruit à la fenetre, et le morceau qui lui reste accroché au cou, elle a du se battre pour s'en degager! Faudra je lui retire si je peux, a moins qu'Edgi ne s'en oqp. Elle a bcp d'energie, et demande souvent a jouer, va falloir que mon h s'y mette paske v pas tenir le rythme lool.

Nous avons un peu discuté, elle assise sous une chaise, le regard fixe, pensif, un peu triste j'ai trouvé (pense t-elle aux autres?), ou fatigué peut etre, moi en face a genoux. G approché mes mains et fait des gestes pr l'accueillir, elle n'a pas bougé mais me regardait posément, j'avais trop envie de la caresser, ca lui aurait fait du bien mais bon. J'ai qd meme acheté une brosse pr chat au long manche, comme premier contact c pamal, ca m'evitera de me faire griffer et si on y arrive, la main passera mieux ensuite.

Voilà, bcp d'emotions ce soir de voir notre Edgi s'ouvrir, et etre bcp plus détendu ! cela se voit ds ses postures et ses regards, il bouge davantage aussi, je n'ai pas encore entendu le son de sa voix, mais il parle un peu avec ses clignements d'yeux jtrouve, et je les lui renvoie.

Demain en fin d'aprem on file a une soirée, alors je prendrai qq fotos surement dimanche  ::  Bonne nuit à tous !!

----------


## joloclo

Edgi progresse  Attention avec l'osier c'est bien pour les griffes mais ils peuvent se blesser,et pense à rincer le thon qui est trop salé pour des minous,oui oui suis chiante je sais

----------


## nat34

Edgi, tu es trop fort !!!

----------


## Bluecat

Merci pour toutes ces bonnes nouvelles  :: 

Fedora a une partenaire de jeux rien que pour elle, elle ne va pas se priver !!!!

C'est trop génial les progrès d'Edgi ! Il a compris qu'il était en sécurité et chouchouté. J'avoue que j'aurais pensé à une phase d'observation plus longue, il est intelligent ce petit  :: 

Edgi et Fedora n'ont jamais jamais envoyé la patte ou griffé. Si cela ne leur convient pas, ils se déplacent c'est tout  :Smile:

----------


## titia20090

Oui j'allais dire pareil que bluecat, jamais vu une once d'agressivité de la part de ces 2 là.  Fedora j'ai pu la caresser à de rares occasions, mais ça ne durait jamais bien longtemps parce que c'était évident qu'elle ne prenait aucun plaisir et qu'elle "subissait" mon contact.  Elle se contentait de reculer, au mieux de rester en sursautant chaque fois que ma main la touchait, mais JAMAIS elle n'a griffé, ni fait mine de le faire, ni même feuler... Elle est intelligente Fedora, elle sait bien que la violence ne résoud rien. ;-) 

Je crois dur comme fer que le fait d'etre dans LEUR famille et LEUR foyer va les faire changer à un point que personne n'aurait pu imaginer.... Les progrès faits en 1 semaine sont déjà si énormes que ça se trouve,  d'ici 6mois, on aura droit à des photos d'eux vautrés près de vous les 4 fers en l'air!

----------


## nat34

Charlotte, Iroise (sur Rescue) étaient aussi de grandes timides, une fois adoptée s elles se sont métamorphosées. Et pour moi la plus belle histoire est celle de Paco, un sauvageon déraciné qui est devenu un chat de canapé.
Fedora et Edgi feront de même.

----------


## Bluecat

Les quelques fois où j'ai caressé Fedora, soit c'était pendant les séances de jeux et là effectivement elle sursautait et allait juste se mettre hors de portée de ma main, mais restait à côté pour continuer à jouer avec moi.

Soit c'était dans un dodo (mais c'était très très rare !) et elle avait parfaitement conscience que j'étais en train de la caresser. Là elle me regardait avec son regard fascinant mi interrogatif, mi "Mouais je te laisse faire mais je te dirais pas si j'apprécie". Et puis au bout de quelques caresses elle se levait et partait tout simplement.

Edgi c'est plus Sundae qui pourra en parler. Les rares fois où je l'ai caresse, il était dans un dodo, je l'ai approche de côté, jamais en frontal. J'ai toujours commence par le côté de la patte arrière, en général il regardait l'air de dire "ah on y est, elle veut me caresser...bon ...." Et puis quand je voyais qu'il ne faisait pas mine de partir, c'était parti pour les caresses.

J'ai eu l'impression que de leur parler doucement pendant les caresses pouvait aider, associer la main avec une voix douce et rassurante.

----------


## Bluecat

> Et pour moi la plus belle histoire est celle de Paco, un sauvageon déraciné qui est devenu un chat de canapé.


Les nouvelles de Paco  ::

----------


## sundae

> J'ai eu l'impression que de leur parler doucement pendant les caresses pouvait aider, associer la main avec une voix douce et rassurante.


Oui il ne faut pas hésiter à leur parler doucement en prenant une voix bien gaga  Peu importe ce que vous leur racontez, le ton doux les rassure.

Pour caresser Edgi (mais laissez passer encore du temps avant d'essayer), il faut attendre qu'il soit couché tranquille dans un endroit qu'il aime bien. (Edgi ne se laisse pas caresser quand il est en mouvement) Pour cela, il faut d'abord lui donner du temps pour voir quels sont les endroits où il se couche le plus souvent. 

Ensuite, lorsque vous aurez repéré ce ou ces endroits où il aime s'installer, le premier "challenge" est de s'approcher tout doucement, tout près et de lui parler un petit moment, sans le fixer dans les yeux, et sans chercher à le toucher. Lorsque vous aurez fait cela plusieurs fois et qu'à chaque fois il sera resté, vous pourrez tenter le deuxième "challenge" : les caresses. 

Comme ont dit Titia et Bluecat, s'ils ont trop peur, ils ne griffent pas, ils préfèrent se reculer et partir donc votre main ne risque rien.

Pour caresser Edgi, il faut s'approcher doucement en lui parlant, toujours sans le regarder dans les yeux, puis pour le caresser, il ne faut pas avancer la main directement vers l'avant de sa tête, car il a peur des contacts en frontal. Il faut lui caresser d'abord le dos, puis vous pouvez lui caresser la nuque, et s'il se laisse faire, vous pourrez même remonter jusqu'au dessus de sa tete et/ou lui gratouiller le menton. 

Quand Edgi va comprendre que vous voulez le caresser, s'il est d'accord il va alors rester couché, et tourner la tête pour ne pas vous regarder (car même s'il est d'accord, eh ben ça lui fait un peu peur quand même), il faut alors lui faire quelques caresses sans trop faire durer, puis renouveler ces séances mais pas tous les jours, afin qu'il ne craigne pas que vous le touchiez à chaque fois que vous l'approchez. 

Petit à petit vous le sentirez se détendre un peu pendant les caresses, tendre davantage son cou pour se faire gratter, même s'il reste toujours sur la réserve. Pour entendre Edgi se mettre à ronronner légèrement pendant que je le caressais et pour qu'il commence à me regarder un peu en même temps (et je lui répondais en clignant des yeux), il m'a fallu des années ; mais je crois que tout craintif et réservé qu'il est, au fil du temps Edgi s'est mis à apprécier ces moments.

Pour la façon d'approcher votre main par l'arrière et non frontalement, je remets une petite vidéo qui était sur son post, ce sera peut-être plus clair que tout mon bla-bla en fait  , dans la vidéo ci-dessous, vu la position d'Edgi, si je l'avais caressé avec l'autre main, elle aurait été trop en face de lui et il serait parti :




Ah oui encore une chose, vous pouvez lui faire sentir votre main pour qu'il s'habitue à votre odeur, mais PAS quand vous vous apprêtez à le caresser, il faut le faire à des moments où vous n'avez pas l'intention de le toucher ensuite. 

Car Edgi vient sentir la main mais ensuite il a toujours un mouvement de recul, et du coup il n'est plus ouvert à une séance de caresses. Donc pour les caresses, c'est la voix douce, la main qui vient caresser le dos, mais sans lui donner à sentir la main.

Mais encore une fois il faut d'abord savoir quels sont ses coins préférés pour se reposer, et qu'il prenne l'habitude que vous veniez assez près lui parler, sans pour autant le toucher. 

Pour Fedora la façon de l'aborder est globalement la même, sauf qu'elle ne tourne pas la tête comme Edgi, comme a dit Bluecat Fedora vous regarde de façon assez intense (mais pareil, faut pas la fixer dans les yeux, juste croiser son regard, cligner des yeux puis regarder ailleurs) l'air de dire plein de choses , "qu'oses-tu donc faire ?", "pas plus sinon je vais me barrer", "mouais c'est pas si mal mais je ne vais pas trop le montrer"...

En tout cas, si tous les deux avaient passé toute cette semaine planqués sous un meuble en n'en sortant que la nuit ou en votre absence, je n'aurais pas été très étonnée. Qu'ils soient aussi vite à découvert, que Fedora joue, qu'Edgi commence lui aussi à se déplacer un peu et à s'intéresser à ce qui se passe, c'est vraiment le signe que vous faites tout pour les mettre en confiance et les aider à s'installer chez vous, vous êtes super

----------


## titia20090

Désolée pour ce hors sujet, en plus je te l'ai déjà dit plein de fois sundae, mais mon dieu ce qu'aidofelins a de la chance de t'avoir! Tu as un feeling incroyable avec les loulous, je suis toujours admirative de voir le lien que tu arrives à créer avec eux, tu prends tellement bien le temps de les connaître et de les comprendre. 

Bref, c'était la parenthèse "déclaration du soir", mais c'est à cause de ta vidéo là.... Je l'avais pas vue et ça m'a fait fondre.

----------


## sundae

Oh merci titia

----------


## doriant

Bonsoir à tous !!
J'avais posté un truc mais l'envoi ne s'est pas fait, m'en aperçois que maintenant !

Pourquoi tu dis que t'es chiante Joloclo   tu as raison de preciser tt cela, d'ailleurs g pas songé à rincer le thon !! 
La corbeille en osier a été testée la nuit meme, et approuvée visiblement, par chacun.




Hannn cette video d'Edgi !! Sundae c un super cadeau que tu me fais de la partager, il est adorable dessus, il tend bien son cou mine de rien pour que t'y accèdes; tu y vas franchement et ca lui plait !! Pitetre que qd tu viendras on pourra essayer ensemble pour que ca se passe bien ?

Mais nous pr l'instant c pas le moment d'essayer vous avez raison, au moindre imprévu, à la moindre stupeur il se barre vite fait se cacher.

D'ailleurs en exemple, en rentrant hier soir, on a été un peu traumatisés mon h et moi : Franck venait de poser ses affaires ds la ptite chambre, sans la refermer donc, et moi après avoir glissé des friandises au sol à chacun, j'amenais les gamelles sur la table, ca partait bien puisqu'Edgi, caché sous la table basse, venait de monter sur la plateforme, il paraissait vouloir se montrer. G agi doucement, je comprends pas bien ce quil ya eu, mon h etait a l'entrée du salon, c peutetre ca qui l'a effrayé, il s'est senti "serré" par nous deux peutetre; d'un coup le chat est descendu et a filé vite fait vers la bibliotheque, est revenu sur ses pas pr aller ds la chambre; il n'y etait jamais rentré, mais là il a grimpé le canapé, et a sauté a la fenetre, fermée heureusement. G dit a mon h de reculer un max pr que le chat parte, mais le chat a recommencé à sauter depuis le sol, avant de repartir vite fait ds le salon. Franchement ca nous a marqués, pauvre chat  :Frown:  qd je vois ca, je suis vaccinée pour l'avenir d'ouvrir une fenetre en sa presence.

Après il s'est calmé, sur sa plateforme, Fedora par coté, j'ai donc reposé le bon miam miam de marque "perfect fit" qu"on ne connaissait pas, puis g quitté la pièce pour qu"il soit tranquille, il a devoré ; j'ai apporté un autre sachet, il s'est avancé tout près comme si rien ne s'était passé; me suis couchée sur le canapé l'air de rien, voilà, mais moi cette reaction j"y repense, ca m'a fait un peu mal, aurais preferé qu'il se tapisse sous un meuble, à choisir ;(

Fedora, ca me rassure que vous disiez qu'elle n'est pas agressive, parce qu'elle impressionne par moments avec son regard sur moi. Elle feule pas bcp mais de tps en tps, quand je passe trop près a son gout, c hier ou avant hier par ex, en rentrant et bien que j'ai parlé, elle était sous une chaise, j'attrapais les croquettes pr recharger, elle a feulé puis a gardé la gueule ouverte pdt qq secondes, sans son qui sorte. Une seule fois je l'ai touchée, mais elle a reculé sa patte en feulant, et en me fixant drolement l'air de dire "toi jt'ai pas autorisé à ca", alors bon je n'ai pas ressayé depuis.

Le dodo sur canapé me décycle un peu, il est tot pr un dimanche, je crois que v me recoucher un peu, avec mon h cette fois  ::  A plus tard tlm, passez un bon dimanche !!

----------


## nat34

C'est sûr, la panique leur fait faire n'importe quoi et c'est impressionnant.
Mais tu vois, çà ne l'a meme pas fait régressé.
Il a fait pour l'instant une adaptation bien au delà de ce que l'on pouvait imaginer, un petit coup de stress de temps a autre n'est pas étonnant.
Vous faites beaucoup pour eux, çà va aller.

----------


## doriant

Coucou à tous !! Quelques news vite fait, bah ya pas eu grand chose ds le week end, mais nous avons un tout ptit peu joué avec Edgi sur la plateforme, au serpentin qu'il aime bien et à la plume de pigeon, une vraie dont l'odeur lui plait. Il aime bien se mettre debout et faire ses griffes sur l'arbre, je l'ai aussi vu machouiller le pot d'herbe à chat longuement.

J'ai installé une prise feliway ds la pièce, dont l'efficacité est sensée gagner le reste de l'appart, pieces ouvertes du moins. Ce matin j'ai trouvé un pipi sur le bloc polystyrène, je ne sais si Feli agit a ce point  ou si c ma nouvelle litiere dont je suis pas convaincue qui plait moins ; je vais remettre celle a base de sable, elle part très vite mais au moins on ne sent rien.

Ce matin au lever j'ai donné à Edgi ses qq friandises, posées a ses pieds l'une après l'autre sans trop le rassurer (il me fait ses gros yeux), il a mangé la premiere devant moi mais a un peu bloqué pr la suite, mais il ne s'est pas enfui, c un ptit coup de stress pr lui mais a force d'en passer par là, il devrait s'habituer.
Dans l'apresmidi ils vont de nouveau avoir la liberté de visiter les recoins, sans nous ds les pattes, ca va leur faire du bien  Bonne aprem a tous !!

----------


## sundae

Super, merci pour les nouvelles ; ils ne vont pas forcément faire un nouveau gros progrès chaque jour, ils vont avoir besoin d'une longue période d'adaptation, mais ils vont s'acclimater petit à petit, en douceur.

Qu'Edgi joue c'est déjà énorme

----------


## Develya

Quelle belle surprise après quelques jours d'absence de Rescue!

Je fais partie des adoptants de grands timides des Aidofélins.
C'est en juin 2012 que Miss Frimousse est arrivée à la maison et les débuts ont été très stressants surtout pour elle...

Elle a vraiment passé ses premières semaines planquée.
d'ailleurs quand Sundae était venue à la maison 2 semaines après l'arrivée de la miss, elle avait dû se coucher par terre pour voir la miss cachée sous un buffet.
Donc voir que Fédora et Edgi sont déjà à découvert y compris en votre présence, c'est du rapide!

Et que Fédora soit plus à l'aise qu'Edgi ça l'encouragera à progresser.
C'est ce que j'ai vu à la maison où Frimousse a de suite adopté ma petite Nora et l'a suivi tout le temps les premiers mois avant de prendre un peu d'autonomie, même si elles restent souvent collées l'une à l'autre quand il s'agit de se faire la toilette et de dormir.

Pour la réaction violente d'Edgi, n'oubliez pas qu'ils ne connaissent pas la vie de "famille", ils n'ont connu que le local de l'association et ont tout à découvrir sur comment vivent les humains.

Frimousse qui a très peur des humains était terrorisée par la tv, elle faisait des bonds pas possible si jamais une tête s'affichait en gros plan quand elle passait devant et refaisait un bond si elle se trouvait trop proche de moi, de gros moments de paniques.
Aujourd'hui, elle est quasi accro à la TV et peut rester assise devant un bon moment s'il y a des animaux ou pour les films d'actions... elle a regardé Indianna Jones en totalité avec petits "miii" et roucoulements réguliers.

Autre gros moment de panique, ça a été sa première tentative de faire comme les copines en allant dans la baignoire, mais toute seule... sauf qu'elle n'était pas vide... il lui a fallu apprendre à attendre un peu avant de sauter dedans...

Elle est arrivée fin juin, et c'est vers mi-aout qu'elle est venue chercher ma main pour des caresses pour la première fois!
Depuis, elle passe quasiment toutes ses nuits sur mon lit, veut ses caresses tous les soirs, me mordille les doigts quand je suis couchée pour d'autres calins...
La seule chose compliquée, c'est de l'attraper, ça, ça la terrifie toujours mais depuis quelques temps, elle aime être sur mes genoux pour des calins baveux.

ça fait un peu plus de 5 ans qu'elle est à la maison et elle progresse toujours, mais le plus important c'est surtout qu'elle est bien dans ses pattes et profite de sa petite vie tranquille.

je vous mets le lien du post de Frimousse, vous pourrez y voir les débuts et ses évolutions.
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoptes-...tte-78-a-18956

Et même s'ils n'étaient pas malheureux au local, ils n'avaient connu que ça et y sont bien traités, vraiment merci de leur offrir cette chance d'avoir un foyer et des humains bien à eux  ::

----------


## doriant

Coucou Develya !! Je viens de lire ton histoire, ta petite puce a trouvé le bonheur, c chouette qu'elle s'entende bien avec sa copine et apprécie les calins ! Je comprends que tu l'ais adoptée, elle a trouvé la meilleure place qui soit, elle ne pouvait pas espérer mieux pour son équilibre !

Ici nos deux tourtereaux ne restent jamais bien longtemps l'un sans l'autre également ! J'observais Fedora ce soir rejoindre Edgi dans sa paniere, et vasy que je cale ma tete aussi fort que jpeux contre toi, et puis jbouge plus, elle est trop mignonne a voir faire.

Je crois qu'elle était contente de nous voir rentrer, elle s'est présentée ds le couloir, alors nous avons pas tardé a jouer. Decouverte du bonneteau avec la balle en alu, puis avec les friandises, l'attention était moyenne mais le gain assuré c le principal 

Edgi se cache bcp moins ces dernieres heures, bon avec l'arbre derriere la porte ouverte il est qd meme isolé, mais poursuit sa ptite vie et siestes sans heurts, et ca c coool, faut que ca dure  Bonne nuit à tous  :Smile:

----------


## nat34

Il ne peut que progresser, il est adopté dans les meilleures conditions, et par des personnes très attentionnées, le temps aidant il sera de moins en moins stressé.
Encore que, moi je trouve que il ne s'est pas montré si stressé que çà, vu l'énorme changement de vie qu'il eu, il est plutôt cool.

----------


## Develya

C'est clair qu'ils ont été vite pour des grands timides.
Le caractère d'exploratrice de Fédora a surement bien aidé Edgi a sortir de ses cachettes pour des endroits un peu plus à découvert et reprendre leurs calins à 2.

Après, il n'y a pas de recette miracle, seul le temps leur permettra de trouver leurs nouvelles habitudes et comprendre que les humains avec qui ils cohabitent, sont sans danger et peuvent même être agréables.
La preuve, ils remplissent les gamelles, nettoient les litières et jouent!
Fédora commence même à vous accueillir lorsque vous rentrez, finalement, elle n'est peut-être pas du tout une timide cette miss...

Avec Frimousse, je ne "forçais" le contact qu'une ou 2 fois lorsqu'elle dormait durant les week-end, le reste du temps je "l'ignorais", sauf pour jouer régulièrement.
Elle a vite compris que je pouvais passer à côté d'elle sans "danger" au point de rester au milieu du passage.

----------


## doriant

Bonjour Develya  :Smile: 

A ton avis quest-ce qui a fait que Frimousse se decide à se rapprocher de toi la nuit, ou a chercher ta main pour une caresse si rapidement ? Etait-ce l'exemple de nora qui n'avait pas peur, qui l'a poussée a faire de meme ?

----------


## Develya

Hello Doriant,

A la base, c'est la baisse des températures qui a fait qu'elle a commencé à venir dormir sur le lit avec les copines.

Pour les caresses, c'est surement de voir Nora qui passe beaucoup de temps collée sur moi, Frimousse a fini par venir voir.
Mais ça a été drôle car au début c'était juste un petit reniflage de doigts et très vite c'est passé aux caresses, gratouilles.
Et elle sait montrer quand elle n'en a pas assez: elle me tapote le bras ou le mollet avec une patte ou mordille.
Par contre le mordillage qui se fait juste sur un ongle en pleine nuit, c'est moyen  :: 
Mais ce qui est bien maintenant qu'elle commence a bien accepter d'être sur mes genoux pour des calins, c'est que c'est bien plus confortable, vu que ça n'est pas rare que ça dure une petite demi-heure...
Et puis, elle aime aussi être brossée, mais ça n'est pas simple car souvent la brosse lui fait peur, donc, il ne faut pas trop qu'elle la voit.

Après, elle était aussi peut-être plus encline aux caresses déjà au local, là c'est Sundae qui connait bien les trois qui pourrait le dire.

----------


## sundae

> Après, elle était aussi peut-être plus encline aux caresses déjà au local, là c'est Sundae qui connait bien les trois qui pourrait le dire.


Effectivement, Frimousse était craintive aussi, mais c'est vrai que déjà au local de l'association, elle se montrait en demande de caresses, contrairement à Edgi et Fedora. Elle avait la même crainte de la main qui arrive par-devant et il fallait l'approcher avec douceur, mais à part ça, Frimousse s'approchait d'elle-même pour avoir des caresses.

Avec le temps Edgi a accepté puis je pense apprécié avoir quelques caresses, mais il n'en a jamais réclamé de lui-même. Fedora non plus.

Par contre je pense que Doriant peut construire une relation sympa avec Fedora, basée sur le jeu. Je pense qu'elle peut prendre l'habitude d'être demandeuse d'une séance de jeu, mais il faut lui laisser du temps, avec tous les chats de l'association dont il faut s'occuper au local, elle n'a pas eu l'habitude qu'on lui donne autant d'attention. Je crois que Fedora, sans forcément se laisser beaucoup caresser, peut apprendre à aimer être avec "ses" humains à elle, et chercher leur compagnie en passant du temps dans la même pièce qu'eux.

Pour Edgi il va falloir beaucoup de temps, mais quand il saura qu'il est vraiment en sécurité dans ce nouvel environnement, il peut devenir un pépère bien tranquille, qui appréciera son confort, et aussi que vous alliez le voir de temps en temps pour partager un moment de caresses, et c'est tellement émouvant de pouvoir caresser un chat dont on sait qu'il est très craintif, d'avoir conscience qu'il baisse un peu la garde pour vous, cela construit un lien particulier.

Mais il ne faut quand même pas attendre d'Edgi et Fedora qu'ils deviennent des chats câlins et demandeurs de contact humain, ils ont vécu tellement d'années au local de l'association, en se tenant généralement loin des personnes présentes, cela ne s'efface pas comme ça. 

Frimousse pour sa part a eu la grande chance d'être adoptée jeune, à moins de 2 ans, Edgi et Fedora sont plus âgés, et cela joue aussi. 

Et c'est également vrai que la présence d'un chat cool et très à l'aise avec les humains peut aider les craintifs et les rassurer.

Mais il faut donner du temps au temps, et je suis sûre qu'avec tous les efforts de Doriant, avec aussi de la patience et sans leur en demander trop, en les acceptant comme ils sont avec leur passif, Edgi et Fedora ne se métamorphoseront pas certes, mais peuvent entamer une très jolie évolution.

Grâce à Doriant ils découvrent enfin le confort d'un vrai foyer, et pour un chat, il n'y a pas d'âge pour se mettre à apprécier cela

----------


## Develya

Voilà, Sundae, la bonne fée des timides d'aidofélins a parfaitement tout expliqué  :: 

Et que Fédora et Edgi dorment, détendus en présence de leurs nouveaux humains après si peu de temps, c'est déjà une grande marque de confiance et qu'ils apprécient leur nouvel environnement.
Honnêtement, pour des chats n'ayant jamais connu la vie de famille et étant restés aussi longtemps entre chats, c'est déjà énorme.

Et ils ont de belles années en perspective pour évoluer à leur rythme

----------


## doriant

Petit coucou nocturne !!

Edgi m'a agreablement surpris ce soir; parti se retrancher ds notre chambre (que j'avais oublié de fermer ce midi, donc il y aura surement été en journée), il est reviendu au bout d'un quart d'heure peutetre ds le séjour moi qui croyais ne plus le revoir de la soirée, ca c un scoop !

On a servi a manger, les nouveaux sachets de la marque Animalis, qui les offre en caisse pr leur lancement; bof, Edgi m'a regardé l'air de dire "t'as pas mieux ?" Alors g filé à la cuisine, et là g vu sa tete ds le coin, faut savoir que bizarrement la cuisine n'est pas une piece qui les attire, ils y vont tres peu ; j'ai ouvert le frigo me servir un verre au passage, oh la tete qu'il a fait, pas une tête de "je decouvre" mais "ya ca ici aussi !!, enfin il semblait etonné de le voir là mais reconnaitre le principe du truc qui s'ouvre.

Ca tombait bien qu'il soit revenu, j'avais prevu 2 ptites surprises tout particulièrement pr lui ce soir; la premiere ca a été ds le jeu:

j'ai deballé une tite souris à l'herbe à chat, qu'il a de suite sentie et adoptée, puis g sorti des vraies plumes de pigeons différents, qu'il a "sniffé" une a une, avant de jouer avec; il est marrant quand il joue parce qu'au delà de son regard qui change complètement, il tourne la tete comme un volant, en oblique et bloque, et quand il choppe le truc, ce qu'il aime c l'embarquer et le machouiller tranquille; il en a recuperé 4 tour à tour, ca lui fait une belle collection ds sa paniere, digne des meilleurs literies  on a joué quelques minutes, il a fait ses griffes au tronc au passage, c un record d'activité depuis son arrivée, il etait motivé ce soir !

Alors g sorti la 2°surprise, qui a fait l'effet escompté : des grillons domestiques ! la boite a scotché Fedora qui a vite compris que ct vivant, pas tant par les sons mais les mouvements; au bout de qq minutes j'en ai posé un au sol, en veillant à ce qu'il survive le pauvre, tlm etait captivé   meme moi, et suivait la ptite bête ds la pièce, ca les a étonnés de le voir sauter par moments. Qd il s'est caché ds le creux de la marche du balcon, g dû prendre la lampe à 4pattes pour le chercher, et là je voyais les chats par coté chercher eux avec, et regarder où j'eclairais, me regardant des fois avec la lampe  , ct trop chouette comme interraction. Ne le trouvant pas, je me suis retournée vers la boite pour installer le ptit "troupeau' ds un aquarium recuperé le soir meme ((la joie des grandes residences où l'on jette de tout)), lorsque je vois Edgi derriere moi se fixer à un endroit du sol, il l'avait retrouvé et tapotait doucement avec sa patte. Encore qq minutes puis j'ai remis la bestiole avec ses potes, on a fait un joli environnement, avec des branches en hauteur et bref, c pas le sujet des grillons, mais pour dire que ca fera un ptit poste d'observation en plus pour les chats. Si jamais ils percutent que les grillons trainent des croquettes, va ptetre y avoir explication  

En fin de soirée, g arrosé les 2plantes du séjour, sous l'oeil bien ouvert d'Edgi, et Fedora tjrs curieuse de tout a cherché desesperement a glisser la patte ds l'arrosoir, en vain. G tapoté l'eau qu'elle a sentie au doigt (aux chats pour boire je donne de la volvic) Après elle s'est couchée un moment sur le canapé, c la 2°fois qu'on la voit y monter.

La soirée s'est finie gentiment, elle a été bien animée; j'ai de la chance qu'ils soient très observateurs et curieux; Edgi meme sil procède pas comme Fedora reflechit au sens des faits et gestes, ca se voit, il engrange. Demain on ne fera rien de particulier, si ce n'est jouer, mais je mettrai qq fotos  :: 

Bonne journée a tous

----------


## nat34

Pouvoir suivre son adaptation, pardon leur adaptation, c'est vraiment que du bonheur.
Les voir aussi choyé, que du bonheur aussi.

----------


## Bluecat

> Après elle s'est couchée un moment sur le canapé


C'est toujours un immense bonheur de suivre les énormes progrès des deux loulous, mais alors cette phrase, elle m'a retourné le cur  ::

----------


## doriant

Bonsoir tous  :Smile: 

Je t'avoue Bluecat que moi aussi ca me fait plaisir de la voir s'y mettre, elle prend ses aises et se mêle au coin des humains  :: 
C'est une chatte très intelligente et qui me parle beaucoup par moments, mais vraiment, je lui reponds et lui parle comme a un enfant d'ailleurs, elle me regarde longuement et ecoute.

Aujourdui par ex (j'ai pris un jour) on est allé ds la petite chambre, où je lui avais dejà montré la grde armoire, sauf que cette fois ci elle etait fermée, bien elle a voulu y voir, et m'a parlé assez, pr me dire surement d'ouvrir. Je lui ai fait signe de monter sur le tabouret, "monte Fedora, allez monte", elle ne comprend pas encore bien, mais finit par le faire. Un peu après, elle s'est postée devant la fenetre des piafs, et a attendu assise avec moi à coté peut-etre 10minutes qu'ils arrivent (la bande de moineaux), entre tps on s'est contenté de quelques apparitions des mésanges  . Mais ce temps d'attente, qui m'a surpris de sa part, est bien une preuve de son observation et de son intelligence, pdt ce temps je lui ai parlé d'eux lol, lui ai montré les cacahuetes, que j'ai mis ds la gamelle des mesanges, et peu après elle en a vu une venir en chercher, elle etait magnetisée la chatte lol, j'ai surpris un léchage de babines d'ailleurs ! Je l'ai laissée seule là pdt un certain moment, illustration :

   
Mon homme a joué un peu avec elle ce soir, elle y a repondu c cool, pour pas le décourager lol

Les aventures d'Edgi aujourdui: il a aussi eu droit de visiter la piece, je ne l'ai pas surveillé pour quil soit à l'aise, donc je ne sais pas sil a vu les oiseaux, mais il en aura bien l'occasion, et quand il verra les gros pigeons venir piller les cacahuetes ca va lui faire drole ! Au detour du couloir ma presence l'a bloqué, alors je me suis retirée derriere la porte de la sdb, il est passé direct le coquin, peu après il est venu voir a l'entrée ce qui yavait d'intéressant, on a vu le robinet couler, puis après il a filé ds le bureau, sentir la chaise, le clavier... Il m'a regardé un peu surpris au moment de sortir, mais pas affolé; des fois quand on se croise en circulant, il passe a vive allure, et après il se retourne et se rapproche un peu, comme pr dire "j'ai pas si peur que ca en fait", enfin je le prends comme ca. Je vais leur amenager un ptit coin sur l'etagere du mur près de la fenetre, puisqu'ils ont l'air de prendre possession de l'appart à present, ils vont pouvoir choisir.


Ca c le matin où j'ai ramené de l'herbe du parc, je n'ai eu qu'a lui montrer le pot et le poser, il est venu direct. V en mettre plusieurs jardinieres ds l'appart, vu que je peux pas le brosser pr le moment, ca va l'aider un peu à se purger.

 

Ce soir ils ont decouvert que je nettoyais leur litière, ils me regardaient tout etonnés du coin de la porte, 
Demain j'ai prevu de leur faire une maison de toilette, cad un meuble qui cache la litiere, les produits etc, ce sera spacieux, et plus caché  pr eux comme pr nous, ca ira bien  :Smile: 

Bon week end à tous !

----------


## nat34

J'adore ::

----------


## Bluecat

Leurs regards sereins quand ils vous regardent, en moins de 2 semaines , punaise j'ai du mal à réaliser que ça ne fait "que" 2 semaines. Ça y est, ils ont compris.
Ces dernières photos sont merveilleuses, juste merveilleuses

----------


## sundae

J'ai encore tendance à les chercher machinalement du regard quand je vais au local de l'association... mais quel bonheur de les voir dans leur foyer !

----------


## doriant

Bonsoir à tous. Au moment où je vous ecris Edgi et Fedora, à force de circuler ds notre chambre, de se mettre sous le lit, se sont finalement couchés dessus, g pas fait de foto pour ne pas les déranger, mais j'en suis bien contente, c plus confortable tout de même 

Ce matin ils ont regardé ensemble les oiseaux a la fenetre, Edgi est resté bien 3minutes debout le long, Fedora assise sur le canapé, pour avoir une vue d'ensemble, comme au ciné !

Mon activité du samedi : la petite maison de toilette qui a été inaugurée très rapidement, par Edgi sans que j'ai besoin de lui montrer.



C assez spacieux dedans, la partie litiere en bas fait 50prof x47 x43ht; Quand il est rentré dedans, Fedora y a passé la tête, j'ai bien cru qu'elle allait le rejoindre  c l'aspect niche qui plait, ainsi ils st a l'abri des passages/regards, et nous de la litiere et des produits, tlm est content. C du simple papier feutre en guise d'ouverture, c plus sympa que les plastiques de chatiere à pousser je trouve. Fedora aura suivi une bonne partie de la fabrication, quant à Edgi il a reniflé le papier tapisserie que je préparais pour la façade, il est curieux à ses moments egalement.

Je crois que nous allons ts 2dormir ds le salon pour ne pas les déranger sur le lit; ds la semaine je v leur aménager un coin douillet, peut-etre en hauteur je ne sais pas trop encore, de maniere a ce que si ils veulent troquer le salon pr la chambre la nuit, 'ils puissent venir même si on est au lit. 

La semaine va etre courte  , bon lundi à tous !

----------


## nat34

Quelle chance ils ont eu de croiser votre chemin.

----------


## joloclo

J'admire tout ce que tu fais et leur vitesse d'adaptation,par contre je ne suis pas d'accord avec le fait de fuir votre chambre pour ne pas les déranger,ils y viendront malgré votre présence quand ils seront prêts .

----------


## doriant

Coucou Joloclo  :Smile:  Ct sur le moment, je n'ai pas voulu les chasser ou les faire fuir, attendu que c la premiere fois qu'Edgi se montrait a decouvert ds la pièce, et non tapi sous le lit; il se barre suffisamment au moindre truc qui ne lui convient pas, aussi minime et imprevu soit-il, mais j'aurais ptetre dû oui. J'avoue que j"y v avec des pincettes avec eux de facon générale, ce soir la porte sera ouverte seulement qd on sera couchés, sils veulent venir ils pourront mais on sera dejà les "maitres des lieux" lool

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Je suis bluffée de ce que vous faites pour ces deux beaux minous et quand ils l'auront compris, ils apprécieront Trop belles adoptions!!!!!!

----------


## doriant

C'est très gentil MarieJolie, j'espere oui qu'ils se sentiront bien a la longue, j'ai un peur qu'ils s'ennuient des fois, c si calme sans autres chats.

Ce matin on a joué un peu, mais Edgi remue la queue à present, je l'ai surement enervé avec la canne serpent, il faut dire qu'il l'agrippe avec sa patte, mordille un temps puis la garde acerée et ne bouge plus, si ca se trouve il fait ca pr arreter le jeu..
Je poursuis les tentatives de contact sur Fedora, elle prend les friandises au bout des doigts, elle accepte assez d'etre touchée sur le bout des pattes, mais sur le corps elle se lève direct. Le souci qu'on a, c qu'il y a des puces, et j'aurais aimé qu'elle accepte le contact et la caresse avant de devoir lui mettre la pipette. Sundae auriez-vous un conseil ou 2 sur la facon de s'y prendre pour les stresser le moins possible ? Faut-il attendre qu'ils dorment pour les tenir ? Pour Edgi ca va etre stressant c sûr.

----------


## sundae

Bonjour doriant,

Avant la pipette, il y a autre chose à tenter, et si ça fonctionne (croisons les doigts !), ça évitera de les effrayer, ce sont les comprimés Comf*rtis, à prendre dans la nourriture.

Par contre pour mettre toutes les chances de votre côté il y a plusieurs choses à faire :

- la veille, ne leur donnez pas de pâtée, pas de friandises, uniquement des croquettes, comme ça le lendemain ils devraient attendre leur pâtée avec plus d'impatience que d'habitude

- pour chaque chat, donnez le matin une moitié du comprimé, et l'autre moitié le soir (afin d'éviter les possibles vomissements)

- le matin, il faut réduire la moitié du comprimé en poudre et le mélanger à un peu de pâtée, si vous avez repéré celle qu'ils préfèrent, il faut prendre celle-ci. 
Si possible pâtée en mousse genre Gourm*t G*ld (mousseline, pas terrine) car cela se mélange plus facilement, ou peut-être par exemple dôme Sh*ba thon crevettes car il y a beaucoup de jus et que le thon ça sent assez fort et ça peut masquer l'odeur du comprimé. En tous les cas il faut vous assurer d'abord que c'est une pâtée qu'ils aiment beaucoup.

- quand vous leur donnez à chacun, faites comme d'habitude en leur donnant, puis éloignez-vous mais assurez-vous en les observant du coin de l'oeil qu'ils mangent chacun leur part, mais ne restez pas devant eux à les regarder sinon ils risquent de se rendre compte qu'il y a quelque chose de louche 

- le soir, recommencez la même opération.

Je vais vous envoyer 2 comprimés par courrier.

Vos photos sont merveilleuses, ils ont l'air tellement bien ! Edgi couché sur le sol, tranquille, c'est fabuleux, et sur l'arbre à chat au soleil, il a carrément l'air de sourire ! Et entre jeu et pose allongée, Fedora a l'air bien détendue aussi. 

C'est vraiment très émouvant de les voir ainsi, grâce à vous ils se sentent bien, et ne vous inquiétez pas par rapport à l'ennui, ils sont tous les deux donc jamais seuls même quand vous n'êtes pas là, ils ont plus d'espace qu'ils n'en ont jamais eu quand ils étaient à  l'association, des super points de vue, plein d'endroits douillets, des jeux. Et puis un chat ça dort beaucoup et ça aime sa tranquillité.

Et quand vous êtes là vous prenez du temps pour établir un contact, jouer, leur parler, et puis cela les intéresse aussi de vous regarder simplement vivre au quotidien, ils sont au paradis chez vous !

----------


## doriant

Gros  Sundae pour ces conseils eclairés, et votre dévouement pour nous aider au mieux. Ne vous tracassez pas pour chercher des cachets, moi j'ai tous mes matins de libre pour y aller !! je prendrai un vermifuge aussi à l'occasion, on va tout faire pour etre serein.

Je rajouterai des fotos en soirée, si Edgi veut bien jouer à nouveau, je demanderai à Franck d'en prendre  :: 

Bon mercredi à tous, à plus tard

----------


## doriant

Bonsoir à tous !!

Une bonne semaine bien crevante, d'ailleurs on a dormi presque tout aujourdui à la facon chats pour s'en remettre !! Mais voici quelques news des petits :

Edgi fait de gros progrès je trouve, puisqu'on le voit bcp se promener, passer sa tete voir ce que l'on fait ds les pièces, et puis il essaie plein d'endroits nouveaux pr dormir, il joue un peu plus meme si c très bref, il mange devant moi en relevant la tete de tps a autres.
Ce matin je lui ai posé son stick friandise juste à coté de lui, lentement biensur, il a tourné la tete pr la manger sans s'enfuir comme il aurait fait au début en voyant ma main s'approcher. Je lui parle et par moment g l'impression qu'il me repond en clignant des yeux, peut-etre que jme fais des films, mais j'adopte son langage en retour, sait-on jamais.

Fedora fait tjrs la folledingue a ses heures, elle adore les cartons et les cachettes ds la piece; g remonté un ptit meuble de Reine des Neiges avec des etages en tissu facon hamac, que g placé sous la table face à la fenetre où se poste Edgi bien souvent, elle s'y est mis direct, en ramenant avec elle un jouet coussin a la valeriane tant qu'a faire !
Elle se laisse un peu caresser mais très méfiante, si elle voit ma main arriver elle part, donc j'attends qu'elle soit couchée à l'opposé; elle tend à se recroqueviller et me fixer, je la caresse doucement et lui parle, puis interrrompt rapidement pour lui montrer que voilà, c pas la torture, c rien a accepter, mais elle n'y prend pas de plaisir pr le moment; aujourdui cependant il m'a semblé qu'elle baissait un peu la garde à un moment, en refermant ses yeux. J'ai pu atteindre le coté de la joue mais pas le menton.

Je vous joins quelques fotos  :Smile:

----------


## sundae

Oh là là mais quelle vie de pacha ils ont ! 

Fedora qui se laisse déjà caresser (méfiante certes, mais qu'elle vous laisse faire aussi vite, c'est juste wahou !), Edgi qui est en train de prendre possession de tous les endroits douillets... quel bonheur ces nouvelles et ces photos !

----------


## nat34

Je vous l'ai déjà dit que j'étais trop contente d'avoir de leurs nouvelles, et d'avoir d'aussi belles photos, je radote hein?
Sundae a raison, de vrais pachas.

----------


## Develya

Un superbe environnement que vous aménagez pour eux, beaucoup d'attention.
Ils ont une chance fabuleuse!

Et ils progressent!

C'est déjà formidable leur évolution jusqu'à présent et ça va continuer, c'est sûr.

Après, c'est juste de la patience.

Et ne vous inquiétez pas, ils ne s'ennuient pas.
Ils ont de quoi observer et ils sont tous les 2.
Edgi est un grand calme, et Fédora, vous jouez régulièrement avec elle, je pense qu'ils n'ont pas spécialement besoin de plus.
Et puis, ils savent très bien nous faire comprendre quand ils veulent plus d'activité ou d'attention.

----------


## Bluecat

::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Waouh le grand luxe pour ces deux beautés et de que progrès en une semaine
Vous êtes formidables!!!

----------


## gamba

C'est super de voir edgi adopté, depuis le temps qu'il était dans l'encadré  :: 
Quel beau couple ils forment  :: 
Et quelles belles installations vous leur avez faites  ::

----------


## Lady92

Oui quel plaisir de venir lire ce post. C est juste topissime de les voir évoluer et progresser dans une famille tellement aux petits soins pour eux  ::

----------


## doriant

Bonjour à tous  :Smile: 

Olala tous ces beaux messages, je sais plus où me mettre !! Sundae, Develya, Nat34, Bluecat, Mariejolie, Gamba, Lady92   vous etes super gentilles de nous complimenter, mais on ne mérite pas tout ca, on ne fait rien d'exceptionnel vous savez, on essaie que ca se passe au mieux comme tlm qui aime ses animaux ferait, ceux qui st formidables ds l'histoire c bien les petits, qui s'intéressent bcp a cette vie qu'ils decouvrent, et qui peu à peu s'ouvrent et s'exposent, ils font des efforts de cohabitation et on se doit bien de ne pas les brusquer ni les décevoir.

J'ai bien recu l'antipuces Sundae, tu as fait super vite et je te remercie bcp pour tout, je l'ai donné hier soir, après 2tentatives parce que Fedora qui lechouille sa patée l'a mis de coté, et Edgi qui pourtant dévore, va savoir pquoi, pareil; j'ai donc cassé en 2pr Edgi et ecrasé ds la mousse pr Fedora, comme j'ai donné qu'un fond de gamelle a chaque essai, ils avaient encore faim et l'ont bien pris. Ca agit très rapidement, je crois que ds le quart d'heure de la prise d'Edgi, je l'ai vu commencer a se lecher sans arret, se gratter, le pauvre il en avait la queue agacée.

A présent je vais traiter tt l'environnement, laver les textiles et tout car une semaine ca passe vite, si faut renouveller le traitement j'en parlerai au veto.

Des fotos !! Ca c lundi soir en rentrant je crois.


  Hier midi



  

Hier soir g assisté à une scène entre eux : Fedora comme souvent suit et ne lâche pas Edgi qui aime bien ne pas tjrs etre collé; alors elle s'est affaissée limite sur lui sur le canapé (gt assise au bord opposé, le chat m'a regardé en clignant des yeux d'un air de me dire "j'en ai marre"), elle l'en a fait partir, pour le suivre ds le couloir, en lui parlant comme elle fait si bien, l'a filé sur l'arbre a chat, il est redescendu se mettre ds la corbeille donc elle est revenue se coucher contre lui en câlant sa tête, et là g vu Edgi assez agacé la mordre au cou, qq secondes sans bouger, elle ne pipait rien la pauvre, puis il l'a vite lechée et est reparti, cette fois elle l'a fixé mais s'est calmée, j'ai essayé de la consoler en lui parlant et lui amenant une peluche mais pfff ct son homme qu'elle voulait !

  
Le regard intrigué quand mon h passe ds le couloir, elle l'aime bien  :Smile: 

Pour finir ce matin, les 2 au spectacle des oiseaux ds le restopiaf ! L'affaire est entendue, on laisse la porte ouverte, ils ont bien compris que le matin yavait un premier assaut nourriture ! Ca c chouette quand meme, ils ne s'en lassent pas  :Smile:

----------


## titia20090

Roooh ils sont vraiment trop mignons ces 2 là (même si apparemment Fedora est un poil trop collante!^^). 

Edgi je n'ai jamais vraiment réussi à tisser de lien avec lui, mais Fedora me manque toujours beaucoup et ça fait vraiment un bien fou de voir leurs photos et leurs histoires. Ca donne l'impression qu'ils continuent à être quelque part près de nous. 

Cela étant dit, c'est le paradis des chats chez vous.... Entre tous les dodos, les points de vue, les moments de jeux, les oiseaux/grillons à observer, je me répète mais si j'étais un chat, je voudrais vivre chez vous!  

PS : c'est moi ou bien la miss s'est un peu remplumée??? (elle est beeeeeeelle)

----------


## sundae

Hi hi une petite scène de ménage comme dans tous les couples, ça arrive  

En tout cas ils ont l'air tellement bien

----------


## doriant

Arf Titia ce sera vraiment le paradis quand j'aurai installé les filets de securité au balcon et aux fenetres  ::  Pr l'instant j'en condamne l'ouverture quand ils st ds les pièces pour aerer; c un bon budget a prevoir, que je v etaler ds les prochains mois, mais ca semble solide et esthétique, après ils pourront prendre l'air frais, sentir le vent, se dorer au soleil, ce sera un + et plus sain pour eux.

Tu trouves que Fé a grossi ? Je sais pas je ne me rends pas compte, mais je la trouve fine !Elle bouge bcp et mange peu à chaque fois en fait. Elle a 1à2fois par jour qq croquettes friandises que Edgi boude à présent, et depuis qq jours, comme j'ai trouvé des bonnes croquettes en promo, que elle seule aime bien, le soir en fin de soirée, bien après sa gamelle quand j'arrive, je lui en donne une bonne poignée, suivi d'un lait chaud spé chat, elle adore, c son ptit plaisir; Edgi lui a ses sticks en friandise, dont il raffole, mais g beau lui présenter du lait froid tiede ou chaud il n'y goute meme pas, alors qu'il voit bien Fedora laper. Bon c pas très grave, il n'en a guere besoin lol, mais j'aimerais bien lui faire un ptit plaisir des fois autre qu'avec la friandise, l'ideal serait qu'il lui refile 1ptit kg  

Coté nourriture à nous, ils ne viennent pas voir ce qu'on mange, mais nous regardent. La viande rouge, la cote de porc, le poulet et le jambon n'ont pas eu de succès. Fé a gouté le riz au lait, et semble aimer, mais bon jpeux pas souvent en donner, c pas très bon pr elle.
On va ptetre essayer des crevettes fraiches ce week end, mon ancien chat en était fou, il sentait depuis la piece à coté quand je decortiquais; mais comme tt ce qui est iodé c pareil, faut que ce soit rare.

----------


## titia20090

Ce sont peut-être juste les photos qui donnent l'impression qu'elle a un peu grossi. Faudrait la voir debout pour vraiment se rendre compte! En même temps elle a un gabarit tellement fin de nature que, même avec quelques centaines de grammes en +, elle resterait une mini puce.

----------


## Bluecat

Je me demande si Fedora n'a pas son pelage d'hiver, comme sur cette photo qui date aussi d'un mois d'octobre



Mais c'est clair qu'elle est juste superbe chez doriant !!

----------


## titia20090

Ah bah oui bluecat, je n'y avais pas pensé.  De toute façon elle est belle été comme hiver.  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

on s'ennuie de nos stars

----------


## luminette

Quel bonheur de voir ces deux chats chouchoutés et enfin dans leur maison à eux. Je ne les connais pas bien sûr (je suis en Haute Loire) mais je suivais leur post. Et je me demandais s'ils sortiraient un jour du refuge. Et de les voir dans un environnement familial, avec des canapés et plein d'endroits juste pour eux, je trouve cela magnifique.  

Dans quelques semaines, ils vont sans doute découvrir ce qu'est un sapin de Noël, avec plein de  décorations qui scintillent et qu'on a envie d'attraper ! 
Attention à bien fixer le sapin au sol !!!  

Merci Doriant de leur donner une si jolie vie.  Ils n'auront pas attendu en vain pendant toutes ces années. Ils doivent encore plus apprécier qu'un chaton qui ne reste que quelques semaines en refuge. Pour eux, ce fut si long.

----------


## doriant

Coucou à tous  :Smile: 

Les jours ont passé, et les retrouvailles approchent à grand pas ! Je pensais écrire samedi mais c ptit peu sadique de ma part de vous faire languir 

Tu sais Luminelle, que Fedora a deja trouvé le carton des guirlandes, et a pris un malin plaisir a tirer ce qu'elle pouvait ! Quand elle verra les boules, ca va etre drole !

Aujourdui j'étais en congés et j'en ai profité pr trier un peu ds mes placards, ohlala des placards, ils adooorent ca, il me suffit d'en ouvrir un et d'attendre qu'ils passent par là pour rigoler un coup de leur reaction. C'est pas compliqué, ils se figent comme si un monde s'ouvrait a eux, Fedora se met tout debout, et pour une fois je l'entends miauler en se tournant vers moi, genre donne moi la clé pr monter la haut !! La coquine ce matin je l'ai bien retrouvée dedans, et hier je l'ai vu ouvrir une porte de meuble, où le linge était tombé la veille.

La journée a été bien remplie pour eux et moi avec du coup  :Smile: 
Ce matin comme d'hab, les oiseaux. Edgi a senti la gamelle d'eau, intéressé pardis ! Il a peur de mon compagnon qu'il voit moins, en particulier quand il est ds la piece, mais de moi il s'habitue, et regarde de plus en plus ce que jfais, un peu en retrait. Il commence aussi a écouter, quand je lui montre qqchose, il s'avance pour le sentir par ex. Il a compris que je lui parlais vraiment, ses yeux me clignent de plus en plus. Après ca ils ont fini la grasse mat ds le séjour.
 

Je prends l'habitude de caresser Edgi tous les jours, des fois il se barre, comme quand je passe tout près, sinon il savoure et ronronne; on a l'arriere train qui decolle, ou comme sur la premiere image couché ds sa paniere, il s'etire les pattes avant et roule la tete vers moi comme pr dire "allez, j'en veux". Il me semble qu'en caressant le vide ou la surface devant lui, il comprend mieux mon intention et se laisse approcher. On avait testé la brosse ya quelques jours, on va en prendre l'habitude car il perd du poil avec sa masse !

Fedora s'est aussi laissé caressé un peu, mais pas rassurée, ni ravie, elle me regarde tjrs bcp, meme quand je m'approche, prete a tourner le dos si elle comprend que je v essayer. Pourtant elle regarde Edgi a coté se laisser caresser, jme dis qu'un jour elle va finir par l'imiter.

   
En fin d'aprem, après moult visites de placards et cartons, et observations de Myriam en train de décintrer ses habits ! Je commencais a reunir le colis de noel pour les chats du refuge, et notamment des jouets a la valeriane, que Edgi n'a pas manqué de farfouiller, bien qu'il ait les memes, suivi de Fedora intriguée. Un peu plus tard il est venu me trouver à la cuisine, en attente j'imagine de sa friandise, le super stick avalé en 2mouvements. 

Un peu plus tard nous avons sorti la canne a peche poisson, avec menthe a chat, et là bien c dommage que je n'ai pas de foto, gt trop oqp a jouer avec Edgi comme un ptit fou, je l'ai vu se mettre en mode "saute proie" et foncer, se mettre les 4fers en l'air, se passer la patte autour de la tete pr attraper le fil, enfin des positions toutes plus improbables les unes que les autres, il était vraiment adorable; Fedora aussi a joué, mais là pr le coup le regardait bcp faire. C rare que je le vois ainsi, merci la menthe a chat !! V faire le plein de ce jouet, l'odeur ne dure pas très lgtemps, et les sprays ne fonctionnent pas pareil.


En soirée, Edgi est allé ds la chambre, sur le tapis; je lui ai amené un plaid moelleux au coin, tapoté de la main pr lui faire comprendre; je suis repassée deux minutes après pour voir, il s'est mis dessus, pas fou le chat !


Fedora elle a scotché ds le couloir, en bas de mon etagere, où derriere les plantes et objets ya un grand miroir, elle a farfouiné là pr comprendre ce que ct, puis s'est assise et s'est figer qques bonnes minutes devant. G passé ma main derriere ds le reflet, et lui parler, elle a surement compris mais ne s'y faisait pas; un peu plus tard j'ai amené un miroir pdt qu'elle mangeait des croquettes sur une chaise, elle s'est regardé longuement, parfois en se passant la langue sur les babines, elle a forcement compris que c elle, mais elle cherche a comprendre ca se voit.

Un peu plus tard voilà ce que j'ai vu en allant ds la chambre :

C'est un enorme tigre quand meme, qui d'habitude est en bas du placard, mais qui bouchait l'air chaud du gaz; j'avais dit a mon homme qui voulait le jeter pardis  "tu vas voir, on va le mettre sur le lit, chui sure qu'ils vont s'y caler, il est tout doux"; il me croyait pas, mais ca n'a pas mis 24h ! Ils sont beaux ts les 2 a se suivre partout ! 

Ya qu'un seul endroit où Edgi ne va pas contrairement a Fedora, c sur les chaises attablées. Yen a 2rangées de 3 et une en bout, les rangées se touchent presque, alors elle monte en bout, entre les rangées et rampe comme a la nage tout le long jusqu'au bout, au passage c chouette le cuir pour les griffes !! Faut que je mette du plastique car il va pas faire long feu, en depit de tous les griffoirs et de la vieille tapisserie, c une coquine qui manque de manucure !!

Voilà cette belle journée riche en belles surprises; ils ont aussi mangé qq bouts de steack cuit, qu'ils avaient deja gouté ya 2jours, tandis qu'avant ils ne tentaient pas. C pas tous les jours des nouveautés oudes progrès ds leur comlportement, et je ne suis pas tjrs a la maison pour les stimuler comme ca non plus, mais quand ca arrive c un enchainement, selon leur humeur surement.

A présent je vous raconterai pour samedi, on fera des tites fotos bien inédites  :Smile:  Jspr que ca vous fait plaisir de les savoir si curieux de tout, moi ca me ravit  parce qu'ils sont très vivants et pas fermés ds leur monde, et puis jcrois qu'ils y prennent du plaisir  :Smile:

----------


## Bluecat

"Edgi ronronne"

----------


## doriant

Oui !! Il a ronronné quasi chaque fois que l'ai caressé ces derniers jours !

Là j me suis levée ya pa longtemps, mon homme m'a dit qu'il etait sur la commode a la fenetre de la chambre cette nuit !

Je suis allée les voir, il s'est levé, s'est avancé jusqu'a la cuisine paskil attendait la friandise du matin, je lui ai montré le stick et le sachet de croquettes au choix, me suis baissé au sol pour lui poser le stick qu'il a mimé de manger mais non, il m'a regardé et s'est avancé, avec la queue raidie et fretillante, comme quand il est content d'avoir la gamelle, du coup je lui ai passé la main sur le dos a plusieurs reprises, il le bombait, et s'est frotté la tete à mes genoux ! Puis il a mangé qq croquettes. Ca c la premiere fois qu'il me le fait, et que je peux le caresser quand il est debout et en mouvement. Monsieur commence a se sentir en confiance !!

Dejà depuis plusieurs jours, je racontais a ma mere qu'il appreciait d'etre caressé de tps en tps, a sa grde stupefaction car c vrai qu'on pensait que ce serait Fedora qui se laisserait faire, etant curieuse et active avec nous, alors que lui es très trouillard. Je v continuer d'etre très en contact avec lui, mais faut que jdonne ces rituels a mon homme pour qu'il l'apprivoise, car Edgi a peur de lui, il suffit de le voir meme a qq metres, pour que le chat fuit, ou regarde avec inquiétude, se fige, sil est ds la chambre a coté de la sienne il passera devant en courant; l'autre soir en rentrant il lui a donné, très bien, mais hier soir il a essayé de s'approcher, 3bons metres mais le chat a reagi direct, on a fait 2tentatives et je lui parlais doucement à coté, en vain; jsuis pas sure qu'il y parvienne facilement car il est très différent, il parle plus fort, bouge d'une facon qui peut effrayer, se met pas en position basse, jlui ai dit tt ca mais il y songe pas, faudrait qu'il fasse aussi doucement qu'avec un bb mais il sait pas; ptetre que le chat finira par l'accepter comme il est, mais ca risque de prendre du temps.

----------


## titia20090

Bon les gars là, vous êtes tombé sur des humains au top qui vous aiment comme vous êtes, alors va falloir faire un petit effort et essayer de les aimer aussi comme ils sont tous les deux. 
Vous aimeriez vous, que Doriant montre des signes de préférence vers l'un ou l'autre? Non? Bon... Ben pareil pour son chéri...  
Allez les loulous, du courage... un homme ça parle plus fort et c'est plus grand, mais c'est une nouvelle source de jeux et de câlins, laissez-vous tenter!

----------


## sundae

Doriant vous avez un super contact avec Edgi, en aussi peu de temps en plus, ça me fait tellement plaisir !  

Il faut du temps mais c'est une relation qui se construit petit à petit, jour après jour, et c'est ce que vous êtes en train de faire.  

Et la miss je crois qu'elle s'éclate chez vous à jouer, farfouiller, faire sa curieuse  

C'est vrai qu'au local de l'association, ils sont bien plus habitués à voir des femmes que des hommes, donc sont plus à l'aise avec les voix féminines, les gestes mesurés (on n'a qu'un seul bénévole homme, ensuite il n'y a que des femmes), et les craintifs sont facilement effrayés par les voix fortes et les gestes peut-être un peu plus brusques que peuvent avoir les hommes ; mais petit à petit Edgi devrait avoir moins peur de votre compagnon, il verra qu'il ne représente pas une menace, même si ça prendra sans doute du temps. 

Mais en tout cas c'est super de sa part à votre compagnon aussi d'avoir été d'accord avec vous pour offrir un foyer à Edgi et Fedora !

----------


## doriant

Ouiii c vrai sundae. Franck n'a jamais connu les chats, chez ses parents anciens éleveurs ya une dizaine de PLI, griffon, une chienne rescapée de mauvais traitements au portugal, enfin un petit chaton tout recemment qu'ils ont trouvé dans leur jardin, qu'on pense avoir été déposé; mais lui-meme n'a jamais eu d'animal depuis sa majorité (il a 36ans); en septembre quand j'ai vu le vieux chat de la rue mal en point je lui ai montré en foto et dit que je le ramènerai surement, il a été tout de suite d'accord; le lendemain je l'ai ramené a pied ds un carton, on s'y est attaché, et bon après 3semaines de mieux, de moins bon, il n'a pas survécu et ca a créé un vide pour nous, me voir effondrée l'a surement bouleversé aussi, il a tout de suite dit oui quand j'ai evoqué l'idée de ne pas rester la dessus. C vrai que g de la chance d'avoir un homme aimant, et qui comprend ma sensibilité. Dans la meme logique, bon ce mois-ci g donné pour 2personnes dont francois sur les appels divers, c un choix personnel mais il est tout a fait d'accord avec ma demarche, admiratif du combat de la personne aussi, et sans que je lui dise ben il paie les courses entierement, sans me reprocher quoique ce soit ce que d'autres feraient facilement je pense. C chouette, je suis entourée de perles en fait. Il s'amuse bien avec Fedora, avec qui il gesticule, bon est un peu destabilisé par les reactions d'Edgi, je l'encourage parce que faudrait pas qu'il se vexe, ou croit que le chat a une preference et que c figé, ca va venir j'en suis sure, faudra ptetre le guider c tout. En tout cas hier le chat s'est couché ds la chambre alors qu'il y dormait, et peu avant s'est mis sur le lit coté pelochon, il y a son odeur, donc c bien un signe que le chat prend connaissance de lui a sa facon  :Smile:

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Edgi se dévergonde  Il risque de tous nous étonner ::  ::  J'adore!!!!!!!!!!ces deux loulous qui jouent les "explorateurs"

----------


## doriant

Oh que oui ca y va le fouillage en regle ! Et puis on test tout ce qui est nouveau !

 
16 et 17.11

Aujourdui nous avons retrouvés nos gentilles humaines, qui avaient tant pris soin de nous dans le passé. Moi, petite Fedora, g bcp parlé avec mes yeux à ces visages que je connais par coeur pourtant, et fait entendre ma jolie voix "sérénade à Edgi", humé nos anciens jouets avec ces odeurs si familières. L'apresmidi est très vite, trop vite passé, mais ct genial, c à refaire !! Edgi a fait son timide mais n'a pas manqué de sentir le canapé ensuite,_ 'chouette, ya encore un peu d'elles dans mon nouvel environnement !'

_Ce soir à nouveau entrelacés dans un petit nid douillet  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

J ai beaucoup suivi ,en silence c est 2 petits lascars! C est très très touchant ce que vous faites pour heureux,et de voir ces 2 entrelacés ça fait chaud au cœur ! C est plein de bonheur tout ça ..c est Noël avant l heure! Belle soirée à vous 4

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J ai beaucoup suivi ,en silence c est 2 petits lascars! C est très très touchant ce que vous faites pour heureux,et de voir ces 2 entrelacés ça fait chaud au cur ! C est plein de bonheur tout ça ..c est Noël avant l heure! Belle soirée à vous 4

----------


## sundae

Oui aujourd’hui Bluecat et moi avons pu revoir Edgi et Fedora, et nous avons rencontré doriant et son compagnon, qui sont tous les deux des personnes d’une gentillesse et d’une générosité vraiment exceptionnelles  

Sur le chemin du retour Bluecat me disait à raison que désormais Edgi et Fedora n’avaient plus besoin de nous, et c’est vrai, déjà ils nous ont un peu snobés  , et surtout on a vu qu’ils se sentaient vraiment chez eux.

Ce fut long pour qu’enfin ils soient adoptés, mais à présent ils ont vraiment leur famille à eux, leur foyer, ils sont dorlotés et c’est tellement de bonheur pour nous de les savoir heureux  

Doriant, un immense merci à toi, à ton compagnon, pour votre écoute et votre respect des loulous, pour votre générosité, vous êtes deux personnes rares, la terre et le monde animal se porteraient bien mieux si plus de monde vous ressemblait

----------


## doriant

Coucou Sundae !

Tout ce que tu dis me touche beaucoup  , je ne mérite pas tout ca mais je les prends loool car ca fait du bien à lire !! Je suis surtout contente que Bluecat et toi ayiez senti les chats bien ds leurs basques et bien ici tt simplement, ca m'importait bcp d'avoir vos impressions de visu sur leur situation réelle, car meme sil ya bcp de progrès rapides et du positif, je n'ai pas votre recul et votre connaissance de leurs besoins et habitudes, pour m'apercevoir si tt va bien, sil ya des manques etc.

Et puis je tenais tant a vous rencontrer !! tlm me disait du bien de vous, et je ne peux que le confirmer, vous etes si gentilles et chaleureuses, on sent toute l'experience et la psychologie que vous avez accumulées dans votre facon de voir les choses, c juste formidable de trouver des personnes avec les memes accroches et un très bon feeling d'entrée.

Ce que vous faites pr le refuge ca meriterait d'etre raconté parce que c juste exceptionnel, vous faites le maximum pour vous consacrer a eux autant que vous le pouvez ds le temps imparti, en fonction de leur etat que vous ressentez, de leur affect, de leurs demandes, ca se voit que vous les connaissez parfaitement chacun pour en parler comme vous le faites, je v me répéter mais ils ont bcp de chance de vous avoir, et si ici aujourdui c une adaptation réussie, vous avez fait toutes les 2 une grande part du boulot, en vous en occupant si bien et en maintenant leur sociabilité.

C comme la video je disais où je vous ai vues caresser et jouer avec Edgi, jouer avec Fedora, quelle superbe idée et cadeau vous leur avez fait de filmer ca pour maximiser leurs chances, eux trop timides pour révéler leur sensibilité et leur compatibilité, elles ont contribué a ce que je me projette une adoption possible avec eux. Ca quand j'y repense, c ds la lignée de tout le travail et l'investissement personnel pr eux, vous les aimez et les choyiez et en meme temps faites tout pour qu'ils trouvent le bonheur ailleurs, il faut un grand coeur pour cela ! Nous ici nous sommes le carrefour final du chemin, mais sans votre oeuvre, et votre conviction sans resignation, cela ne serait pas possible, d'ailleurs c bien simple, tlm ne leur aurait pas donné une telle chance, patiemment.

Franck a ecrit un petit mot que je recopie :
« J'ai été très content de vous rencontrer, le feeling est passé instantanément. Merci beaucoup pour ces compliments même si le mérite revient surtout à Mimi. Si ces petites bêtes en sont là aujourd'hui, c'est aussi grâce à vous et vous êtes de belles personnes. Quand vous êtes parties, j'ai tout de suite dit à Myriam qu'on devrait se voir plus souvent, même indépendamment du contexte animal, car il est rare de trouver des personnes qui ne soient pas égoïstes de nos jours, avec qui on partage les mêmes valeurs, et le bénévolat est vraiment une belle chose. Voilà, content de vous avoir rencontré et de vous avoir fait plaisir car ca se voyait dans vos yeux. A bientôt. »

Il a ecrit cela de son côté sur papier, et me rejoint entièrement car vous avez fait l'unanimité ds les coeurs de tous ici, c une évidence ! Cela me fera très plaisir de continuer biensur a poster des news des petits et de nous revoir ds quelques temps à Aidofélins  ::

----------


## doriant

Merci beaucoup Roukmoutt pour ce gentil ptit mot, c vrai qu'ils sont juste incroyablement proches l'un de l'autre et cela fait plaisir de les voir unis et s'aimer comme ca. Ya toujours une patte posée sur l'autre, la queue serrée autour d'une patte à l'autre, ou une tete calée, c une symbiose. Il n'aurait pas été humain de les séparer, et ils l'auraient très mal vécu, chaque jour les voir ainsi me réjouit et m'apporte plein de bonheur

----------


## Bluecat

doriant je vous l'ai dit à peu près 150 fois de vive voix et je te le redis ici, toi et Franck êtes juste exceptionnels. Edgi et Fedora sont bien dans leur pattounes chez vous cela ne fait aucun doute. Ils ne pouvaient pas être dans un meilleur foyer c'est une évidence
Et on est ravies de vous avoir rencontrés aussi car vous êtes "en vrai" aussi exceptionnels que le laissait voir tes écrits. 

Et donc voilà la meilleure interaction que Sundae et moi avons eu avec les loulous  :: 



Ils n'ont plus besoin de nous. Comme on le dit souvent, nous ne sommes qu'une étape dans la vie des loulous qui arrivent à l'association, jusqu'à ce qu'ils trouvent leur foyer. 
Le chemin d'Edgi et Fedora est maintenant avec vous  ::

----------


## titia20090

Oh les filles je suis jalouse...... 
(bon d'accord en vrai je suis bien plus heureuse que jalouse!  :: )

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci a vous Sundae et Bluecat pour vos j aime cela m à beaucoup touchée...je vous avoue avoir suivi Edgi et Fedora pendant longtemps, j aurais vraiment souhaiter les adopter !! Mais à chaque x il y a eu un autre 4 pattes en urgence qui s est présenté dans ma vie,,,ainsi à chaque x report! J en ai parle autour de moi, beaucoup d intérêt mais pas de concrétisation ...et c est très très bien ainsi ,car jamais ils n auraient eu cette attention,cet amour ,ce respect qu ils ont avec Dorian et son compagnon...une vraie famille ,une vraie de vrai quoi! Je suis très très heureuse pour eux ,et tout cet amour donne fait chaud au cœur, et donne le courage de continuer.. Merci a vous Dorian ,ainsi qu à votre compagnon, un bisou à vos 2 terreurs de mes 4 pattes ,et merci à vous Sundae et Bluecat de tout ce que vous avez fat et faites encore.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci a vous Sundae et Bluecat pour vos j aime cela m à beaucoup touchée...je vous avoue avoir suivi Edgi et Fedora pendant longtemps, j aurais vraiment souhaiter les adopter !! Mais à chaque x il y a eu un autre 4 pattes en urgence qui s est présenté dans ma vie,,,ainsi à chaque x report! J en ai parle autour de moi, beaucoup d intérêt mais pas de concrétisation ...et c est très très bien ainsi ,car jamais ils n auraient eu cette attention,cet amour ,ce respect qu ils ont avec Dorian et son compagnon...une vraie famille ,une vraie de vrai quoi! Je suis très très heureuse pour eux ,et tout cet amour donne fait chaud au cur, et donne le courage de continuer.. Merci a vous Dorian ,ainsi qu à votre compagnon, un bisou à vos 2 terreurs de mes 4 pattes ,et merci à vous Sundae et Bluecat de tout ce que vous avez fat et faites encore.

----------


## sundae

Merci beaucoup Roukmoutt pour ce message, et pour l'intérêt que vous avez porté à Edgi et Fedora pendant toutes ces années, même si vous n'avez pas pu les adopter, vous avez fait d'autres sauvetages, bravo à vous, il y a tant d'animaux dans la détresse qui attendent une solution. 

Edgi et Fedora sont ensemble, entourés d'affection, heureux, et en leur offrant cette si belle vie, leurs adoptants ont également apporté du bonheur à beaucoup de personnes qui étaient touchées par ces deux z'amoureux  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci Sundae, oui c est formidable pour eux ...et je crois que Fifille à été adoptée? C est vraiment bien ,bien Et merci de tous ce que vous faites Bluecat et vous, ainsi qu à Dorian ,et son compagnon...Je me réjouis de voir les nouvelles photos de 2 terreurs.bonne soirée à tous .

----------


## sundae

> et je crois que Fifille à été adoptée?


Oui Fifille a été adoptée hier, nous sommes aussi très contentes pour elle

----------


## doriant

Coucou !! Je ne sais qui a parlé de lascars, mais g de quoi illustrer !!

 Poste de surveillance N°4. 

 Fais gaffe elle arrive !!


 M'en fous, il en reste encore par là   pis ca ca a fait son temps, v aller plus vite qu'elle à ouvrir le dissoucol !

Je peindrai surement ensuite, faudra se contenter des 36 griffoirs en place !

On a un peu joué avec Edgi en soirée, mais ds la penombre de la chambre qui n'a qu'une lampe de chevet en eclairage, et comme il n'aime pas la torche de l'appareil, je n'ai rien de qualité. On a joué avec le poisson menthe et la canne queue velue du refuge, ct bien sympa. On a aussi bien câliné a plusieurs reprises ds la paniere et sur l'arbre, et quand il a bombé le dos autour de la gamelle (recherche immédiate après les calins, il me l'a fait au moins 3fois sans avoir spécialement faim ) g meme pu poser 2bises au passage sur son dos, l'occas etait trop belle et il n'a pas tilté je crois.

Ce soir quand Fedora l'a rejoint couché, elle s'est mis face a lui, l'avant à ras le sol mais l'arrière debout, pr plaquer sa tete contre la sienne, et est restée ainsi quelques secondes avant de se coucher, comme sils se communiquaient leur pensée  jamais vu ca, que d'amour entre eux !

----------


## Bluecat

> faudra se contenter des 36 griffoirs en place !


Quelle chipie tout de même, elle choisi le SEUL endroit de l'appart qui n'est pas aménagé pour elle  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Elle a du lui dire ' Enfin chez nous " C est super ,( même si on s est très bien occupé de nous) !

----------


## doriant

Nous revoilà !! un ptit coucou sans trop de nouveautés, si ce n'est Edgi qui m'a parlé ce soir, pdt que j'etais sur le pc, il etait assis 2m derriere moi, interessé par une bestiole au mur que je n'ai pourtant pas trouvée, ca m'a fait trop plaisir qu'il me parle vu que je ne l'entends jamais !!

Fedora elle aussi se manifeste quand elle veut attraper quelque chose, l'autre soir qu"il souflait fort sur le balcon, une feuille de plante a tracé sous le plafond de l'avant toit, ca l'a drolement interpellée debout a la vitre, ensuite une petite plume de piaf qui se promenait par terre, elle l'a surveillée un bon moment !

Quand Franck n'est pas ds sa pièce, le canapé est bien squatté, ils sont aux premieres loges pr voir les oiseaux  :Smile:  G ajouté un carton au dessus de la commode, a la fenetre de notre chambre, pour quils gagnent en hauteur, voir les piafs ds les ptits buissons et a chercher la nourriture au sol, ca les oqp longtemps de les regarder faire.

  

J'essaie de progresser au niveau des calins, récemment g pu toucher Fedora sous le menton, elle ne bougeait pas mais n'était pas detendue. Edgi lui continue de bomber le dos, il ne sait reagir si la main arrive d'en haut, par contre ce qui est curieux c qu'il va presque systematiquement vers la gamelle quand il a le calin, ou tourne autour pour avoir, jcrois que je l'avais expliqué, pourtant il n'a pas forcement faim. Du coup je ne sais trop moi meme comment reagir face a ca, je n'arrive pas a interpreter ni a repondre a ce qu'il cherche.

----------


## sundae

> Edgi lui continue de bomber le dos, il ne sait reagir si la main arrive d'en haut, par contre ce qui est curieux c qu'il va presque systematiquement vers la gamelle quand il a le calin, ou tourne autour pour avoir, jcrois que je l'avais expliqué, pourtant il n'a pas forcement faim. Du coup je ne sais trop moi meme comment reagir face a ca, je n'arrive pas a interpreter ni a repondre a ce qu'il cherche.


Doriant je ne sais pas trop comment expliquer, mais en tout cas c'est positif ; je crois en gros que pour Edgi le moment du repas est un moment agréable, et le fait qu'il aille vers la gamelle quand tu le caresses, c'est qu'il prend conscience que la caresse aussi est un moment agréable, du coup dans sa tête il associe les 2, le moment agréable de la caresse lui fait penser au moment agréable de la gamelle  

( tu peux accéder à sa demande de temps en temps, mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'il faut lui donner à manger à chaque fois qu'il fait ça, sinon il va vite se transformer en boule  )

Et parfois à l'association on a des chats en cage qui vont systématiquement boulotter des croquettes quand on les caresse, comme si les caresses leur redonnaient le moral et l'appétit.

En gros, quand l'appétit va, tout va

----------


## Bluecat

Oui j'ai remarqué çà aussi, des chats qui viennent d'arriver et pas encore à l'aise. On les câline et pouf ! La tête dans les croquettes !

----------


## doriant

C une belle analyse Sundae !! J'ai interet a planquer les gamelles quand je le caresse parce que oui !! il va vite etre bouboule ! Faudrait qu'il comprenne que c un bon moment a savourer pour ce qu'il est, qu'il n'y a rien derriere; Hier soir ct marant parce que pdt qu'il avait des calins de mon coté, en venant, repassant, se retournant, Fedora passait sans arret de l'autre coté se frotter a lui, de tps en tps g pu passer la main sur elle, mais du coup il avait des calins de tt bord, et ca ronronnait fort ! Peu après on a un peu joué avec la canne rose, il etait receptif et ne lachait pas le morceau  :Smile:  Je n'ai pas fait de jaloux, Fedora e eu sa seance avec la canne souris, ce qu'elle adore c qd ca rentre ds les niches, et grimper partout, d'un pouf, a la table basse (avec le plateau transparent c marrant de filer la souris), au canapé où elle s'est excitée comme pas 2 sur le plaid, elle etait contente !!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui c est vrai Sundae ,ça leur redonne le moral ,et l envie de se battre pour vivre ! Et revenir vers nous .
Dis donc c est super palace chez toi....entre tes 2 terreurs tu adoptes les 2 pattes ? Si oui je postule!!

----------


## doriant

lool Roukmoutt, c loin d'etre palace mais ils aiment on dirait, je les vois de plus en plus se frotter partout !

La nuit quand on dort on tire le rideau a la fenetre, j'entends que ca se promene ds la chambre, et au ptit matin des fois je vois une queue qui depasse du rideau, ca se faufile derriere comme ca peut, parce qu'aux premieres lueurs on entend les chants des oiseaux, et bientot les mesanges venir picorer le bonhomme de neige en graisse, a quelques cm en contrebas, ils adorent les regarder, surtout en ce moment avec des t°negatives, elles viennent bcp et ensemble souvent. Je ne sais pas sils ont vu les pigeons encore, moi meme je les fais fuir, sils pouvaient s'etaler a la vitre quand ils les voient ca m'arrangerait  :Smile: 

Quelques clichés des derniers jours  :Smile: 
  

  

 

Edgi a des caresses très très souvent à présent, parfois de nous deux reunis, puisque Franck arrive a le toucher par coté de moi; il ronronne bcp, et il m'arrive de poser ma tete sur son flanc quand il est couché, pour lui faire des bises, hier ca lui a donné l'occasion de me sentir les cheveux. Fedora a aussi sa part, mais la pauvre, avec Edgi qui se tourne, s'etale de tout son poids, change de coté, souvent je dois le soutenir pour pas qu'il l'écrase car ds un moment de câlin il prend ses aises !

Ce soir comme d'hab j'en ai profité qu'ils étaient reunis ds la paniere pour la caresser en meme temps que lui, elle a presenté son ventre un peu, en ronronnant doucement et en cachant sa tete derriere Edgi, elle a tjrs peur de la caresse si elle la voit arriver, mais semble un peu moins bloquée quand elle l'a; je poursuis les contacts quand elle est seule, mais plus brevement, c avec lui contre elle, qu'elle se sent le mieux.

Ce soir on a regardé toutes les 2 les fotos sur le telephone, je crois qu'elle a reconnu leur trogne, en tout cas elle a regardé pamal  :Smile:  Puis je lui ai parlé de Gary, les oreilles ont reagi a son nom, mais pas a la 2°prononciation, je me fais ptetre des idées; il me tarde vraiment que ces 3là se retrouvent, ct un petit noyau qu'on a dû separer un temps mais ils vont etre heureux de se retrouver comme avant; ils vont en avoir des choses a se dire !

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est plein de bonheur tout ça !! C est beau de les voir comme cela , ça donne la pêche pour la semaine .. J ai zappe ,vous avez un petit Gary qui va venir ? Tu auras une belle petite troupe ! Merci pour toutes ces photos c est chouette, de chouette !

----------


## sundae

> Edgi a des caresses très très souvent à présent, parfois de nous deux reunis, puisque Franck arrive a le toucher par coté de moi; il ronronne bcp, et il m'arrive de poser ma tete sur son flanc quand il est couché, pour lui faire des bises, hier ca lui a donné l'occasion de me sentir les cheveux. Fedora a aussi sa part, mais la pauvre, avec Edgi qui se tourne, s'etale de tout son poids, change de coté, souvent je dois le soutenir pour pas qu'il l'écrase car ds un moment de câlin il prend ses aises !


Oh là là, doriant, Franck et toi êtes merveilleux, ça fait tellement de bien de lire tout ça et de voir les photos ! Edgi et Fedora comme deux pachas sur le canapé 

Super que tu puisses caresser un peu Fedora ! A l'association aussi, elle se laissait mieux caresser si elle était "abritée" derrière son Edgi, cela la rassurait. Comme sur cette vidéo, filmée deux semaines avant leur adoption (mais ces moments étaient rares quand même !)





@Roukmoutt : Gary est un chat, craintif aussi même s'il a progressé, qui attend sa chance depuis plus de 6 ans : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...te-78-a-21807/

S'il part chez doriant, il va être chouchouté par des adoptants formidables !

----------


## nat34

> C est plein de bonheur tout ça !! C est beau de les voir comme cela , ça donne la pêche pour la semaine .. J ai zappe ,vous avez un petit Gary qui va venir ? Tu auras une belle petite troupe ! Merci pour toutes ces photos c est chouette, de chouette !


Pas un petit Gary, le Gary, un de leur copain resté avec eux très longtemps a attendre sa famille.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Ouah ! Mais c est génial ! Quelle belle histoire ... Il vient quand?

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci. Sundae de la précision ,maintenant je fais la corrélation ,j avais suivi son post à cause d une fameuse Fedora!!

----------


## titia20090

Il ne me parait presque pas réel ce post.... Chaque fois que je viens ici, mon cur déborde de bonheur! 
Combien d'années on a passé à espérer très fort que les craintifs aient un jour leur chance? Combien de "UP" par Sundae et Bluecat ici même et ailleurs, combien de tentatives de mises en avant, combien d'heures passées à essayer de les sociabiliser? Je ne sais pas pour les autres bénévoles, mais pour moi, plus le temps passait, plus l'espoir de les voir partir pour une vie meilleure diminuait. 

Et puis paf, des fois comme ça, y'a des petits miracles qui arrivent. Doriant, vous êtes l'un de ces miracles. 

Fedora, Edgi, et puis maintenant Gary.... 
Et Gandhi qui a lui aussi eu sa chance de son côté...

2017 a été l'année des "craintifs", et j'ai de nouveau plein d'espoir pour ceux qui sont encore là. Je ne me dis plus "ça va être dur de te faire adopter" mais au contraire "ne t'inquiète pas, tu auras toi aussi ton petit miracle un jour, il suffit juste d'être patient", et ça c'est grâce à vous! 

Sans compter que votre magnifique post est un preuve que, avec de la patience, du temps, du respect et de l'amour, on peut faire des merveilles. Ca va peut-être permettre à certains de franchir le pas.

----------


## doriant

Ouiii Titia, c bien l'un des 2 buts de ce topic et toutes les fotos, montrer que ces chats qui ont deja leur age, un vécu, un caractere bien acquis, c possible qu'ils arrivent à s'épanouir ds un environnement propre et se révelent, si on leur laisse leur chance et le temps de s'adapter, en respectant leur facon de vivre qu'ils connaissent, ils trouveront eux memes comment etre heureux  :: 

Sils sont aussi craintifs c par toutes ces années passées en refuge, mais "dieu" sait qu'ils sont bons, car ils n'ont pas une once d'agressivité ou de rancoeur face aux humains, seulement de la méfiance et de la peur car ils ne connaissent rien de notre monde. Oui ils sont méfiants, distants par moments, fuient à l'arrivée d'une main des fois, mais ya rien là de méchant, ingrat, rien destiné à blesser la personne, il faut accepter ces blocages et ces reactions car c leur mode de fonctionnement et de défense aussi; mais avec le temps ils baissent la garde, nous on les stimule regulierement, ils progressent à leur rythme, et pr moi deja les voir nous parler a certains moments précis, ds le fond des yeux, se frotter a nous, accepter nos mains, manifester du contentement, adopter des postures precises pour donner le signal de 'oui, tu peux me caresser" c deja tout plein de bonheur; ils ne seront surement jamais collants, manipulables comme un chat apprivoisé dès le plus jeune age, quoique faut jamais dire jamais parait, on ne sait pas jusquà quel point ils peuvent progresser, mais si vous leur donnez leur chance en acceptant leur caractere, et leur permettez d'etre heureux comme ils ne l'ont jamais connu, ils vous apporteront bcp de joie et de consideration a leur facon.

Jespère vraiment que pour Gandhi la reussite de son adaptation va se confirmer bientot. Nous on a eu la facilité de les avoir reunis, ils n'etaient pas sans repère et soutien l'un et l'autre, ca les a surement aidé a prendre leurs marques et une confiance rapidement. Leur petite soeur Gladys, si douce et si jolie avec ses yeux d'or  , qui reste làbas, ca fait plus de 6ans ds sa vie de chat qu'elle attend de vivre autre chose, on y pense bcp, jspere de tout coeur que quelqu'un va enfin craquer pour elle  et lui permettre a son tour de connaitre le bonheur. Je vais diffuser autour de moi a des personnes serieuses, il faut en parler ! Comme nous on a été pris au coeur grace a Joloclo, qui nous a présenté Fedora, c grace a elle d'avoir relayé.

----------


## sundae

> Sils sont aussi craintifs c par toutes ces années passées en refuge, mais "dieu" sait qu'ils sont bons, car ils n'ont pas une once d'agressivité ou de rancoeur face aux humains, seulement de la méfiance et de la peur car ils ne connaissent rien de notre monde. Oui ils sont méfiants, distants par moments, fuient à l'arrivée d'une main des fois, mais ya rien là de méchant, ingrat, rien destiné à blesser la personne, il faut accepter ces blocages et ces reactions car c leur mode de fonctionnement et de défense aussi; mais avec le temps ils baissent la garde, nous on les stimule regulierement, ils progressent à leur rythme, et pr moi deja les voir nous parler a certains moments précis, ds le fond des yeux, se frotter a nous, accepter nos mains, manifester du contentement, adopter des postures precises pour donner le signal de 'oui, tu peux me caresser" c deja tout plein de bonheur; ils ne seront surement jamais collants, manipulables comme un chat apprivoisé dès le plus jeune age, quoique faut jamais dire jamais parait, on ne sait pas jusquà quel point ils peuvent progresser, mais si vous leur donnez leur chance en acceptant leur caractere, et leur permettez d'etre heureux comme ils ne l'ont jamais connu, ils vous apporteront bcp de joie et de consideration a leur facon.


Doriant, je lis tes propos, et tu m'as fait verser ma petite larme...

C'est tellement beau ce que tu écris, on sent tant de gentillesse, de générosité et d'empathie en toi ! L'attente a été longue pour Edgi et Fedora, mais ils ont tellement de chance de t'avoir rencontrée

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Il ne me parait presque pas réel ce post.... Chaque fois que je viens ici, mon cœur déborde de bonheur!


Oui on nage en plein bonheur, douceur, patience, compréhension, justesse .......................

----------


## Bluecat

> montrer que ces chats qui ont deja leur age, un vécu, un caractere bien acquis, c possible qu'ils arrivent à s'épanouir ds un environnement propre et se révelent, si on leur laisse leur chance et le temps de s'adapter, en respectant leur facon de vivre qu'ils connaissent, ils trouveront eux memes comment etre heureux .


Tu as tout dit Doriant 

Toi et Franck êtes tellement respectueux de la vie sous toutes ses formes, vous êtes tellement en phase avec la nature, les animaux, tellement de sagesse et de belles valeurs. Merci pour Edgi,  Fedora et les autres, mais aussi merci pour nous car ça rebooste tellement, ça donne tellement envie de continuer.  Ton post est un concentré de bonheur  ::

----------


## nat34

J'ai trop hâte de voir les photos de la nouvelle famille !!!

----------


## doriant

Voilà on y est ! Gary et Gladys ont rejoint la famille en debut d'apresmidi  :: 

Le trajet s'est bien passé, ds l'ensemble silencieux sauf Gladys a qq reprises cause aux bourrasques de vent jpense. Arrivés a la maison, Gary est sorti de suite de sa caisse, Gladys a mis qq minutes, ils se st tapis exactement comme Edgi et Fedora l'avaient fait, ds la bibliotheque, l'un sur une etagere et l'autre ds un carton.

 

G pu filmer Edgi et Fedora sentir les housses, les cages; vlà st des captures d'ecran de video.






Seule Fedora s'est aventurée voir, rentrant jusque ds la cage de Gary. Elle a regardé Gladys, a cherché cette autre odeur familière de Gary, sans le voir toutefois, mais lui l'a bien vu et, figé depuis longtemps, il a tout de meme reagi et a avancé la tete interessé.

A un moment donné Gladys s'est planqué en bas d'un meuble du couloir, où elle a pu les voir s'approcher, manger en impro ds le couloir, mais est restée ainsi des heures. On sest dit quelle resterait ainsi tte la soirée. G fait une bonne sieste ds le séjour, rincée, Franck également ds la chambre mais moins lgtemps, il m'a dit qu'au reveil quand il est allé a la cuisine, tous deux y etaient à farfouiller, sentir le bas des meubles; moi à mon reveil en soirée, quelle surprise, Gladys etait ds le séjour, elle a un peu fait le tour de la pièce, est passée a coté de moi voir ce quil yavait. Edgi a feulé 2fois à un moment donné, mais sans plus, je lai bcp rassuré, donné a manger et la friandise, caressé, il va bien et n'est pas stressé plus que ca. Fedora regarde aussi bcp mais elle ne semble pas inquiete.

Gladys s'est un peu plus tard mis debout sur la maison litiere, où l'arbre y est surrelevé, et a miaulé tt doucement, j'ai entendu Gary de l'autre bord lui repondre d'ailleurs ! Elle a miaulé et après plusieurs elans a monté, senti le nez de Fedora pdt quelques secondes tranquillement (je surveillais bien des fois que ca coince entre les2), et ensuite est rentrée ds une niche du milieu, a miaulé encore, et là keske je vois pas, Fedora de la niche du dessous et Edgi de létage au dessus se rapprocher, et y passer la tete pr voir ! Je ne sais si c par solidarité mais personne na hesité, ct bon signe.
    

Gladys a mangé un peu a la gamelle que g tendu, et Gary est sorti a 2reprises, saventurer ds le couloir, ce soir ils ont été lun près de lautre sous la table, Gladys au sol et Gary planqué sur une etagere hamac dun ptit meuble glissé dessous, lui ainsi dos à tout est protegé, et sa sur tt près me regardait bouger, dailleurs je me suis faite une séance balai a 1h pour quelle reconnaisse qqchose chez ces nouveaux humains, vraiment elle est méfiante mais pas plus terrorisée que ca, Franck et moi on est sur le q de leur rapidité à reagir face à ce nouvel environnement, alors quils nont rien connu dautre que le refuge.

En fin de soirée, Gary a mangé a son tour ds le séjour, ma presence ne les genait pas pour manger, Gladys elle sest installée ds une niche calée sous une chaise, laquelle ne servait pas jusque là, elle a miaulé 2-3fois, je me suis approchée lui parler mais elle sest levée et à filé voir ailleurs (g ouvert la sdb puisque les portes fermées les interpellent, demain on essaiera une chambre).
Gary a visité la grande niche en carton (le « poste de surveillance n°4 » pr ceux qui ont suivi), un peu après Franck lui a posé deux croquettes friandises mais il a fait mine de jouer avec sa patte ; jai agité un peu la canne queue rose et la canne souris, il a joué un peu avec le fil, a sauté pr attraper, timidement mais le cur y était.

Enfin, à lheure où jécris, lun des deux, gladys je crois, est assise sur le tapis ds la sdb, lautre caché qqpart, Edgi d'abord vautré ds sa paniere et Fedora ds sa niche à larbre se sont rejoints pour dormir normalement. Fedora aura pris soin daller voir partout où les autres etaient passés, même ds les niches où elle va peu, comme ils ne sont pas encore bien en contact peut-être a-t-elle besoin de ca pour tout identifier.

Je suis drolement rassurée que ca n'ait pas feulé plus que ca. Bon après moi Gladys a un peu craché, notamment quand je me suis approchée amener une gamelle ds la sdb, mais gt prevenue et la pauvre, après ces evenements, a de quoi etre de sale humeur, dejà qu'elle a passé une nuit d'enfer et une matinée enfermée ds un box, coté contraintes elle a été servie. Demain je prendrai d'autres fotos avec Gary cette fois  :Smile:

----------


## titia20090

Moooooohhhhh... Je n'ai rien d'autre à dire que  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl:  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: .

Je rêve je rêve........ C'est trop beau pour être vrai....

----------


## Bluecat

Ohhhhh la la merci pour ces nouvelles  rapides, et quelles nouvelles ! Je n'en reviens pas que Gary et Gladys s'aventurent déjà dans l'appartement !

Le conte de fée, la magie "doriant et Franck" est bien la

----------


## sundae

Ils ont tous les deux mangé sans attendre la nuit et commencé à visiter, c'est vraiment super ! Merci pour ces premières nouvelles  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE



----------


## doriant

Coucou à tous  :Smile:  Merci bcp pour tous ces gentils messages qui font chaud au coeur
Je suis contente de voir que les chats ont des fans de longue date !!

Nous avons bcp progressé depuis lundi !! Gary et Gladys sont bcp plus sociables d'origine, cela aide ! C pas tant de nous qu'ils ont peur, mais du lieu, ce pourquoi Gary a preféré se planquer, mais quand je v les nourrir, ils n'hésitent pas a sortir la tete, ronronner etc, et je peux bien les caresser.

Ca c'était une foto de mardi soir, entre le sejour sous baignoire et sous le lit, Gary avait fait une visite du bureau.

A la suite de ca, il s'est caché sous le lit jusqu'a hier soir, tt le temps je pense; Gladys, bien plus solidaire que Fedora pour Edgi en mode repli, restait bcp avec lui ds sa planque. Edgi et Fedora le rejoignaient de tps en tps. Moi gt inquiete parce que depuis lundi il avait un oeil qu'il fermait souvent, qui larmoyait, un dépot au coin; je sais qu'ils ne se sont pas battus mais eskil a pas pris une poussiere de dessous la baignoire, ou une reaction allergique ; bref ca va mieux on dirait mais je voulais voir ca de plus près et puis debloquer la situation.

Hop aere. Donc hier soir, 48h après qu'il soit sous le lit, je l'ai sorti et ai fermé le tour du lit ; sil veut s'isoler de tte maniere il a la chambre, plein d'autres recoins.
Je pense avoir bien fait, car il s'est d'abord couché au bord du lit ds un coin, a craché une fois; j'ai pu voir que ca allait bcp mieux son oeil, il le garde qd meme bien ouvert. je lui ai bcp parlé, donné la gamelle quil a dévoré, la friandise, alors là c parti, sa soeur a coté, g détendu tlm, il a commencé a faire qq allées et venues, se presenter au couloir puis observer; on a joué un peu, et il a fini par rejoindre Edgi et Fedora au sejour. Il est venu les voir au dessus de leur paniere, leur a parlé, a cherché a s'y glisser mais pas trop de place pr 3 donc s'est couché de tout son long sur la plateforme a coté, fait ses griffes, s'est roulé... g pu le caresser honnetement comme un chat que j'ai tjrs eu, ca m'a surprise, il adore les calins.

En fin de soirée Fedora a fait la folle sur le canapé a se glisser partout, a mettre en boule le plaid, g joué avec elle puis a un moment donné tlm l'a rejoint pr s'y coucher, excepté Gladys qui a troqué le hamac pr la niche de l'arbre.
J'ai pris peu de fotos, que le debut quand il vient sur le canapé pr la premiere fois, pas très détendu encore, mais après il s'est étiré et a tenté de se rapprocher d'eux, doucement en se blotissant la tete contre le coussin, comme un signe d'inoffensivité ou de soumission peut-etre.

On voit qu'il a un oeil moins ouvert, mais cela va bcp mieux, jsais pas sil faudrait pas mettre du sérum phy, qu'en dites-vous les filles, Sundae et Bluecat ? 


J'ai dormi avec eux cette nuit, reveillée de tps en tps par des miaous et des griffoirs; les 2noirs etaient sur la table sur un ptit tapis moelleux. Ce matin ca a été une découverte de leur servir tous a manger en même temps : g fait les 4gamelles, servi Fedora ds sa paniere qui a mangé un peu plus tard le temps de se reveiller et de savoir si elle avait faim (appétit d'oiseau), et pr les 3autres, Edgi en premier biensur, a fallu inverser, deplacer les gamelles, car Gary je crois, mangeait puis d'un coup passait a celle de l'autre, pis du 3°, il voulait tout partout lol, facon Edgi mais lui termine la sienne qd meme avant de finir celle des autres ! G dû redistribuer les gamelles plusieurs fois ! Ensuite une ptite fiandise, ca ils connaissent bien aussi, ils en sont fous !

Comment vous faisiez Sundae et Bluecat, pr que tlm mange bien a sa gamelle, ct chacun ds des coins bien distincts, ds un ordre précis, ou tlm d'un coup ? Ca devrait se regler tout seul ou faudrait changer de méthode ? Je ne voudrais pas que ca se fache a force ou que l'un se sente dominé !

En tout cas tlm semble bien s'entendre, et alors coté calins bin c une surprise pr nous !! Ah j'oubliais de vous dire qqchose d'important : Fedora m'a miaulé deux fois un soir, chose qu'elle ne fait jamais. Je sais qu'elle avait bcp observé les cages avant le départ, m'a observé a l'arrivée des chats, je ne sais pas si elle a compris qqchose par rapport à moi mais elle semble se decoincer un peu. Alors je suis ravie parce que finalement ce qu'on esperait se realise, ils vont s'entraider pr evoluer, tous  :Smile:

----------


## nat34

Pour ma tribu, chacun a sa place et je sers tout le monde en même temps, pour les plus timides qui risquent de se faire "voler" c'est en hauteur.

----------


## titia20090

Chez Aidofélins on distribue plusieurs gamelles un peu partout et tout le monde se sert. Il n'y a pas "une gamelle par chat", ils partagent sans souci et personne n'est laissé à l'écart (des fois il en reste même dans les gamelles et on est obligé de jeter!^^).

----------


## sundae

ça me fait justement penser à des photos des chats en plein p'tit déj, que j'avais prises il n'y a pas très longtemps, pour la pâtée on met plusieurs gamelles en même temps pour qu'ils puissent tous manger à peu près en même temps, dans la mesure du possible car ils sont nombreux :





(d'ailleurs sur la 1ère photo il y a Gary et Gladys)

C'est bien de préparer les 4 gamelles puis de leur donner à tous en même temps, peut-être en éloignant un peu Edgi de Gary car c'est vrai que Gary avait parfois tendance à piquer dans celle d'Edgi, qui se laissait faire.

Ensuite pour les croquettes on leur laisse plusieurs gamelles à volonté toute la journée.

Concernant l'oeil de Gary, ça arrive qu'il ait un il qui larmoie un peu effectivement,tu peux nettoyer de temps en temps avec un coton et du sérum phy si tu veux, mais pas tout de suite car ça va le stresser,et de toute façon c'est léger, mais c'est vrai que par moments il a l'oeil un peu sale, rien de méchant, mais il est possible qu'avec le stress de tous ces changements cela soit un peu plus marqué.

Oh trop bien devoir Gary sur le canapé avec ses 2 copains  

Je suis hyper contente que tu puisses déjà caresser Gary et Gladys, au local de l'association c'est vrai qu'on pouvait les caresser plus facilement qu'Edgi (et ne parlons pas de Fedora hi hi), mais tout de même je pensais qu'il faudrait peut-être un peu plus de temps avant qu'ils se laissent toucher, tu as vraiment un super feeling avec les chats !  

Merci beaucoup pour les nouvelles, on se répète mais quel bonheur de lire ce post !

----------


## Bluecat

Oui on donne la pâtée a tout le monde en même temps. On surveille si un plus timide que les autres n'a pas accès à une gamelle et on lui donne a part, surtout s'il y a des nouveaux chats qui peuvent modifier l'équilibre.
Pour les 4 loulous ils gèrent très bien, tu peux donner en même temps. 
Si Edgi veut sa gamelle, il utilise sa patte pour l'attirer a lui.

Depuis que Gary a découvert les caresses il n'a cessé d'être de plus en plus en demande, je suis tellement heureuse et pour lui et pour toi !
Gladys apprécie les caresses mais peut plus vite être "rassasiée' que Gary, mais bon je dis ça maintenant et dans 15 jours tu nous raconteras une longue séance de câlins avec la belle  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Je connaissais ces chats et savais qu'ils avaient du potentiel, mais à chaque nouvelle que tu postes, je suis juste  émerveillée de la vitesse avec laquelle ils s'adaptent. 
Toi et Franck avez su rendre votre foyer accueillant et sécurisant pour eux, mais alors cette adaptation ....à cette vitesse.... pfiouuuu.... Heureusement que je vais au local et que je vois qu'ils ne sont plus la, parce que sinon je n'y croirait pas et attendrait de me réveiller  :Big Grin:

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> je suis juste  émerveillée de la vitesse avec laquelle ils s'adaptent.


moi aussi Si on ne lit pas le post en regardant la photo où ils sont sur le canapé on ne peut pas croire que ce sont de "nouveaux arrivants"

----------


## doriant

Bonjour à tous !!

Gary et Gladys ont bien pris leurs marques à présent ! Jeudi et vendredi Franck est resté a la maison cause à une migraine, mais quand je suis rentrée du boulot ils st arrivés, rituel friandise puis gamelle bien acquis. Samedi nous avions du monde, cette soirée était programmée et j'apprehendais avec l'arrivée récente des chats, mais tout s'est très bien passé, ils se sont isolés d'eux memes ds la chambre, excepté Fedora qui est restée un peu plus longtemps sur sa plateforme regarder tout ca, et me regarder aussi ("dis, tu vas pas me vendre hein ?"); ils en sont sortis si tot que le calme est revenu.
Dimanche s'est passé calmement, Gary a découvert la tv. Depuis qu'ils sont là Edgi et Fedora bougent davantage ds l'appart, ils se retrouvent les uns les autres, s'installent ici et là, ca les oqp davantage qu'avant. Pour nous c que du bonheur, tout se passe très bien, tlm s'entend, ya pas de "grise mine" envers qui que ce soit ou de conflit, je veille a ce que la paniere du couple ne soit pas squatée, mais on dirait que Gary et Gladys le savent car ils n'y vont pas ts les 2.
 


Gladys a sa préference pour le hamac, mais hier soir à l'appel de Gary elle s'est rapprochée, aussi g disposé des panieres sous la table, et voilà la ptite foto de groupe d'abord a 3 puis tous :

  
 
Trop contente de les voir ainsi réunis. G fait que rapprocher les panieres, c eux qui ont choisi de s'y mettre; Fedora puis Gary à tour de role se st levés manger des croquettes à un moment, puis st revenus s'installer, Gary près de sa soeur où yavait plus de place.
Enfin là ca deborde quand meme !! G été voir pr une grande paniere samedi, bof jcrois que 2collées l'une a l'autre c aussi bien, par contre j'en ai reperé avec des bords larges facon canapé pour bien s'étaler, ce sera leur cadeau de noel !

Qq fotos ce matin :
 
Edgi très calin, se frotte bcp et ronronne, je colle ma tete à lui quand il passe, les cheveux qui pendent le déboutent encore mais ca va venir !
Là je vais aller nettoyer le resto oiseau puis laisser la chambre ouverte pr qu'ils y aillent, ils se couchent souvent sur le clic-clac pour les observer  :Smile:

----------


## sundae

Oh là là mais qu'est-ce-qu'ils ont l'air bien tous les 4

----------


## nat34

C'est trop beau, magique, merveilleux, etc etc etc

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Il était une fois, un ,deux, trois et quatre chats................et je vous laisse continuer le conte......

----------


## Bluecat

Ils sont clairement heureux d'être tous réunis

----------


## doriant

Oui !! sur une des fotos où Edgi deborde, on voit Fedora bien blottie contre Gary, particulierement détendue.
G cette vue là aussi

Et alors elle se frotte à lui en passant, et lui parle comme vous avez entendu pour Edgi, en un peu moins intense, mais elle lui fait aussi !
Ce soir en rentrant c Franck qui a donné les friandises, puis on s'est partagé pr les gamelles, Gary l'a fait tourner en rond, car le coquin il les fait toutes au lieu de se contenter de la sienne ! Après g joué avec Gladys qui était au taquet avec le plumeau, pour Fedora c pas encore son heure, on va reessayer après minuit  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

Hop, il est tard mais jme suis dit que vous seriez contentes de voir cela : ds notre chambre :

  

Edgi ronronnait, s'est retourné à un moment pour frotter sa tete contre Gladys. C chouette quand meme 
V leur prendre ca pr nowel, c bien douillet et très grand pr s'etendre en taille xl (interieur 85x50). Comme ca ils auront un bon lit eux avec !!

----------


## titia20090

Haha, j'ai le même coussin à l'arrière de ma voiture pour Balto!
Autant te dire que si un croisé labrador/berger peut se vautrer dedans allègrement, imagine l'espace pour tes 4 loulous. ;-) 

Trop belles les photos !

----------


## nat34

Ah oui contente,  c'est mon rayon de soleil, ça met du baume au coeur pour finir cette année 2017 morose.

----------


## doriant

Voui nat, moi-meme qui suis aux premieres loges je ne me lasse pas de les contempler. 



Alors là c une nouvelle paniere en attendant de recevoir l'autre, comme ca yen aura ds les 2pieces où ils vont le plus. Pour chien, car effectivement titia, ds ces dimensions et a bon prix c ds ce rayon là qu'on trouve le plus bonheur. Ce soir, les chats st allés ds la chambre pdt qu'on finissait de manger, puis après on a filé ds nos coins, quand je suis repassée devant le séjour ils étaient tous installés là, comme sils s'étaient mis d'accord pr y aller d'un coup, c marrant ce mouvement de groupe quand meme !

Après ces fotos g bien caressé tlm, g bcp parlé à Edgi qui m'a poliment ecoutée lol, mais surtout relancée pr des calins; Fedora ronronnait bien, calée contre Gary pdt qu'edgi se retournait sans arret.

Sinon aujourdui, g un peu mieux vu le caractere de Gary a l'oeuvre, face à la nourriture. Faut dire qu'il se précipite dessus comme sil etait affamé. Pourtant je donne de la patée le matin, un peu de rab ds les gamelles quand je pars bosser en debut d'aprem, ensuite le soir en rentrant, et  ya les croquettes a volonté. Ce matin au reveil, tlm a eu la friandise sauf Fedora ds le canapé face aux oiseaux. Quand je lui ai donné en dernier donc, biensur Gary suivait et a voulu lui piquer, elle en mangeait une et lui ben lui a mis un coup de patte sur la tete, pas fort mais quand meme, moi a coté de Fedora je l'ai de suite repoussé d'un geste forcement, et l'ai grondé, il est parti se coucher sous la table, où je lui ai parlé ensuite, mais fermement. Un peu plus tard ca a été pr la gamelle, bien qu'il ait la sienne en meme temps que tlm, assez espacé les uns des autres, que ce soit la meme chose donnée a tous (si ce n'est que je hache plus fin pr Fedora, quand c pas de la mousse mais des terrines par ex), il abandonne rapidement sa gamelle et va sur celle des autres, qui s'en vont du coup sans manger; alors là pour ce repas ci, comme souvent je les redonne à chacun, 2fois, 3fois, je le retiens, puis a un moment je fais barrage avec le bras pour qu'il arrete de les pousser, là il n'a pas aimé, il a reculé et m'a craché après lool. Enfin ce soir je l'ai vu s'imposer sur celle d'Edgi qui tentait de la ramener à lui de la patte, je n'ai rien dit cette fois, j'ai redonné a Edgi un peu plus tard, au bout du couloir. Je voudrais pas qu'il empeche les autres de manger, ou qu'il les domine de trop, qu'il passe automatiquement avant tlm, ca pourrait finir en coups de pattes, vais donc le surveiller precisement pr qu'il reste sur la sienne, et si ca ne change pas jpense qu'il va manger a part, quitte a ce que je ferme la porte pour, qu'en pensez-vous ? Apparemment sur les fotos du refuge, il ne le faisait pas ca. C pourtant la meme chose qu'il ya ds les gamelles et il mange bien, c curieux qu'il se precipite comme ca. Est-ce qu'il a peur de manquer, faut-il remplir large ?

----------


## nat34

J'isole une des miennes aussi, une gourmande hors catégorie

----------


## EWHAZ

Quand j'ai vu 4 chats dans le panier, je me suis dit que j'avais raté plus qu'un épisode !

Quel bonheur de voir ces 4 minous ensemble ! Quelle chance ils ont eu de croiser votre chemin Doriant !

----------


## sundae

Peut-être que chez Gary, se rassurer quand il n'est pas encore tout à fait à l'aise, ça passe par la nourriture ?

Je ne sais pas trop, au local de l'association il lui arrivait parfois d'aller manger dans la gamelle d'Edgi, mais c'était seulement de temps en temps, pas au point de ce que tu décris doriant, et il n'allait pas voir dans toutes les gamelles.

ça va peut-être lui passer petit à petit, mais effectivement si tu peux le faire manger à part c'est sans doute mieux, soit en l'enfermant s'il ne prend pas peur, soit en le faisant manger sans l'enfermer mais plus loin des autres.

Trop mignons tous les 4 dans la panière ! Ils ne sont presque pas gâtés ces loulous

----------


## doriant

Hi Ewhaz ca fait un beau tapis de chats lool, maintenant on est au complet et complet tt court lool ! Le site aidofelins s'est refait une peau neuve, leur trogne en premiere page des adoptés m'a fait bien plaisir à voir. 
Sundae mercredi ca a été nickel  ::  gary a devoré et n'a pas eu le temps de visiter les autres gamelles car je lui en ai remis au fur et a mesure. On va faire comme ca pr voir, et si ca ne suffit pas alors oui je mettrai sa gamelle bien plus loin. Les croquettes a coté partent bien, il y en a assez mais je vais ptetre mettre une autre varieté a coté pour qu'il se cale aussi avec ca, et on va voir sil engouffre aussi vite sa paté. En tout cas il a bien pris le rythme de la maison qd il nous voit arriver, il ne se cache plus du tout; Hier soir ils ont squatté le lit calés contre le tigre, g mis une couverture en laine depuis qq jours, et après ils se st reunis ds leur paniere. Franck ce midi va chercher un poulet, on va voir sils aiment  :Smile:

----------


## Bluecat

Je n'ai jamais vu Gary gloutonner comme ça,  peut être qu'il adoooooore ce que tu donnes alors qu'il n'aimait pas plus que ca la pâtée qu'on donne au local.

Nan mais les 4 colles serrés là, je fonds  !!!!

----------


## doriant

Bonsoir à tous !

Sur ces 3 derniers jours, on a joué un peu avec tlm, et decouvert que Gary et Gladys peuvent jouer tout seuls, et ensemble, ca a été le cas avec une souris griffoir a grelot, ils ont fait une partie de foot avec, et ct d'autant marrant qu'avec leurs bonnes griffes le truc restait accroché souvent, ils agitaient bien la patte pr s'en defaire  :Smile:  Ils se st amusés aussi avec une balle herbe a chat, Gary surtout, a faire le tour de la ptite table pr la recuperer dessous. J'ai donné un jouet nouveau a chacun pr ne pas faire de différence, et puis Edgi a testé un ptit griffoir arrondi en carton, installé devant lui, c marrant parce quand je lui montre il regarde interessé mais attend que j'ai le dos tourné pr se mettre dessus, pr les dodos il me fait la meme  :Smile: 

C avant hier soir je crois, on mangeait tranquillement, et on a vu passer Edgi et Fedora près de la tv, se frottant cote a cote, tt d'un coup g pas compris ce qui a declenché, il lui a sauté dessus et je l'ai vu la mordre a la nuque comme pr un accouplement, sauf que Fedora s'est retournée sur le coté en lutte, ca faisait vilain, g pas reflechi g attrapé et soulevé Edgi, degageant Fedora qui s'est de suite sauvée, et lui assez vite a levé la tete hyper surpris de moi forcement, il a detalé du carrelage en glissant d'ailleurs, faut voir, je l'ai rejoint qq minutes après ds la chambre, couché sous le tancarville pour le rassurer, il me regardait un peu en clignant des yeux, bon ca allait, on a fait un ptit calin, mais g pas compris vraiment ce quil y a eu. Fedora après est revenue sur sa plateforme, g donné un peu de lait tiède, elle aussi m'a regardé un peu differemment, mais bon pas choquée non plus, je lui ai retiré deux ptites touffes de poils la pauvre ! Savez-vous si un mâle castré peut avoir qd meme des idées des fois, ou si c surement autre chose qui a enervé Edgi, qu'elle l'ait collé encore un coup peut-etre ?

Après c revenu a la normale, ils ne se sont pas retrouvés de suite, mais ds la nuit ils ont dormi cote a cote, depuis ya pas de rancune ni entre eux ni visavis de moi  :: 


Aujourdui on a donné un peu de poulet roti, tlm en a mangé meme Fedora un peu, et alors j'ai fait une decouverte plutot chouette a son sujet ya une ptite demiheure, je vous disais qu'elle lappait les bouchées et les effilés, et poussait les morceaux sans les manger; bien ce soir, j'ai essayé une grande boite de bouchées (en tps normal c en sachets que je donne) d'une marque qu'ils aiment bien en format mousse, Fedora biensur comme d'hab lappe et pousse, fait tomber un morceau, sauf que cette fois ci au lieu de remettre ds la gamelle je lui mets a ses pieds, comme pour la friandise, et là elle l'a attrapée et mangé sans pb ! Alors g continué ainsi avec ts les morceaux, elle a pris bien chaque fois et en a mangé une bonne douzaine, elle a franchement bien mangé par rapport a d'habitude, et a aimé, après elle s'est étirée comme souvent en fin de repas. Je suis trop contente !! Son petit poids m'inquiete un peu et j'aimerais qu'elle mange autre chose que des croquettes et 3cm² de mousse, car en temps normal ses repas lappés c ca, c pas assez ! Donc voilà, un peu de consistant est passé, on va continuer comme ca, meme si ca prend un peu de temps, ca me permettra d'avoir un ptit moment toutes les 2 et de veiller a ce qu'elle mange assez, je vous dirai si le procédé reussit ds le temps.

Sinon aujourdui, Edgi a decouvert la fenetre de la cuisine, il a été fasciné par la vue d'en bas, et encore plus quand je lui ai fait signe depuis la fenetre perpendiculaire du bureau, le chat surpris m'a fait une tete que je ne saurais decrire lol, genre "  c quoi ce bordel, je viens de te voir a coté  " Je vais ajuster le tabouret a bonne hauteur pr qu'il n'ait pas a sauter de haut, et y installer un dodo pr qu'il en profite. Ca donne sur des entrées des residences, il y verra des gens sortir, des chiens aussi, ca va changer des piafs !!


Pour ceux que je n'aurais pas l'occasion de lire tout de suite, d'ici là je vous souhaite un bon reveillon avec vos proches et la famille  a bientot !!

----------


## Bluecat

Oh ben ça alors ! Edgi et Fedora qui ont une petite dispute  :: . Alors oui les mâles castres peuvent avoir des idées et faire "comme si" avec une femelle. Mais la j'aurai tendance à penser que Edgi a eu un petit coup de ras le bol de Madame Fedora pot de colle. 

Tant mieux s'ils ne s'en tiennent pas rigueur ni à  toi non plus !

Passez de très belles fêtes ! Bisous à toi et Franck, caresses aux loulous et petit coucou aux oiseaux

----------


## Roukmoutt

Joyeux Noel a vous tous ! Un reve qui s est realise ,de maniere magique !

----------


## Develya

C'est clairement un joli noel pour ces 4 compères.
Quelle chance ils ont d'avoir trouvé un couple d'humains domestiques ;-)

Sinon, comme l'a dit Bluecat, un mâle castré peut tout à fait monter une femelle.
Il est juste stérilisé et pas devenu eunuque.
Par contre, s'il avait cette "manie", je pense que ça aurait été vu au local.

J'aurai tendance à dire, qu'il ne s'agit que d'un jeu un peu violent entre chat et une petite remise au point.

A la maison, c'est assez régulier que les jumelles finissent leurs calins en catch, et parfois suffisamment violemment pour que j'intervienne.
En général, c'est Nora qui fini par se rebeller après un toilettage un peu trop intense fait par Frimousse.
Mais bon, c'est pas grave, quelques instants après le catch, elles se retrouvent.

Là c'est surement pareil entre Edgi et Fédora.
Un jeu un peu violent ou une façon de faire comprendre à l'autre qu'il faut laisser un peu d'espace pour mieux se retrouver ensuite.

En tout cas, le post est une vraie démonstration pour ne pas avoir peur d'adopter un craintif.
Ils sont si surprenants dans leur façon de s'adapter.

----------


## Roukmoutt

On se rejouit de voir les nouvelles photos , on aura ainsi Noel bonheur chez nous ..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On se rejouit de voir les nouvelles photos , on aura ainsi Noel bonheur chez nous ..

----------


## Roukmoutt

Es ce qu ils ont eue la coupette de champagne? Bonne annee a vous tous , plein de bonheur ,et de chaleur a vous tous

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 Es ce qu ils ont eue la coupette de champagne? Bonne annee a vous tous , plein de bonheur ,et de chaleur a vous tous

----------


## Calyo

Je suis ce post en "sous-marin" car je suivais le post d'adoption de Fedora et celui de Gary (celui de Gandhi aussi) et je suis très heureuse de voir qu'ils ont été adoptés ensemble et qu'ils ont l'air de bien se plaire chez vous.
Roukmoutt m'a fait une fausse joie : je pensais qu'il y avait de nouvelles photos et des news des 4 !  :: 

PS : bonne et heureuse année à tous !

----------


## doriant

Coucou !!

Bonne année à tous  :Pom pom girl: plein de bonnes choses pour vous, vos familles et vos protégés !! Jespere que les refuges vont se vider !! non pas à cause des sous mais que tlm sera placé, et qu'il yaura moins d'abandons que les autres années, c mon voeu !

G passé ce noel ds la belle-famille, dormi sur place, il me tardait de revoir les petits !
Ils n'ont pas été traumatisés de cette absence mais bien contents de nous voir, et ds la soirée ont testé les belles panières offertes par belle-maman, a qui je dois envoyer les fotos d'occupation pas encore prises d'ailleurs  :: 



Ce vendredi dernier g voulu emmener Gary chez le véto, on n'a jamais réussi à le rentrer ds la cage biensur !! La véto va passer ds la semaine jspere, il va bien globalement, mange bien et tout, mais un tit reste de coryza je pense, pr lequel il est vacciné, le stress +le changement ont fait qu'il a un épisode là qui traine, j'aimerais qu'il ait des antibio si besoin, et ds la foulée on va ptetre demander des vermifuges pr tlm.

En nouveauté et bien Franck a reussi a caresser un peu Edgi couché sur la table, et puis Fedora ds sa panière; Fedora l'aime particulierement, ya aussi le fait qu'elle le voit moins qui l'intrigue, mais a sa facon de l'écouter, le regarder, elle l'aime bien, parce que c un mâale peut-etre !!

Et puis, tlm a mangé du steack haché cuit ce soir, et bien aimé d'ailleurs, meme Fedora !

Et puis on a Edgi qui profite de mes veillées pc pour se pointer ds mon dos, à pas d'heure, j'y reponds il le sait, et on arrive a jouer un peu inopinément. J'ai acheté l'autre jour un mini tapis fausse fourrure, que g placé au sol a la porte, lui et Fedora s'assoient scrupuleusement bien dessus, quand c Fedora j'ai constaté qu'elle ne bouge pas d"un cil quand je veux passer, je passe doucement a 15cm en crabe ds l'encadrement forcement, ca ne la dérange pas lol !! Pas peureuse ni génée de rien loool.

Enfin, belle surprise, a force de les voir couchés sur la couverture du lit, g testé d'aller au lit avant mon homme et bouquiner, histoire d'etre avec eux, mais c sur que ca me ressemble pas !! Avec une friandise en appat pour les inciter a rester, ca a marché ils ne sont pas partis de suite !! Gladys adore d'ailleurs sauter sur les jambes et les pieds quand ca bouge, elle cherche bien, pas impossible qu'elle finisse par glisser sous un drap un jour, en attendant malgré les couches a travers je sentais parfois ses griffes loool, une panthere la miss !

G quelques fotos, pas très bien prises, quand on joue c flou ou sombre, enfin voilà :

 24/12

 25/12

 30/12
  
  

  
 30/12

  placard chambre
 01/01

----------


## titia20090

Bonne année à cette merveilleuse famille de poilus et d'humains!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Quel régal ces photos

Je vous adresse tous mes voeux de bonheur mais je sais déjà que les 4 beautés l'ont trouvé alors que 2018 vous apporte tout ce dont vous rêvez

----------


## doriant

Merci beaucoup Titia et Mariejolie  ::  pour vous aussi, tous mes meilleurs voeux pr cette année

----------


## doriant

Coucou nous revoilà 

 Une dizaine de jours se st ecoulés, les chats vont tous très bien, j'avais des réserves concernant Gary mais il va bien, Sundae me confirme que ses reactions etaient ainsi au local, quant à son oeil bon, il a une fragilité là qui reste, il produit pasmal de cacas et ca le travaille visiblement car il le ferme facilement au changement de lumiere, mais il l'ouvre nettement a present, je suis rassurée, neanmoins, je vais me concentrer à apprivoiser ce chat, a qui j'ai foutu la paix jusque là, si ce n'est notre tentative cata de l'enfermer pr aller chez le véto, parce qu'il faut pouvoir le faire rester quand on s'approche, le contenir un minimum, pour etre examiné si besoin par un véto; lui et gladys ont tendance a se barrer quand j'entre ds la chambre, ou que je m'approche les caresser, ou quand on se regarde simplement ! après coup des fois ils reviennent, des fois se laissent bien caresser la tete, et semblent apprecier, mais ya encore ces reactions par manque de confiance, pour gary va falloir accelerer ce processus.

Il est quand meme marrant parce qu'il vient me trouver à la cuisine ou au bureau, et quand il veut manger ou la friandise là il n'a pas peur de moi !

Hier g bricolé une maison litiere pr belle maman; je me suis isolée pr les découpes, mais pr le reste, g verifié que ma ptite perceuse n'effrayait personne, nickel, alors g assemblé ds le salon sur la table; Gladys est restée couchée a coté pdt les tracages et le percage, elle regardait interessée ce qui se faisait, meme les copeaux remonter au percage g halluciné. Gary lui etait assis sur l'arbre, il s'est mis au bord observer statiquement quand g commencé a assembler perpendiculairement le tout, c une activité plaisante visiblement puisque Edgi et fedora m'avaient fait la meme chose ya quelques mois. A la fin g liberé leur table et tlm est venu sentir les vis, le meuble, fedora est rentrée dedans forcément !


Voici qq fotos des derniers jours.
  
En general ils st tous blottis mais quand j'arrive ya tjrs un noir, gladys souvent, qui se barre et entraine les autres, sauf Fedora qui me regarde l'air par surpris de dire "tu t'attendais à quoi", puis ils reviennent s'installer car bon, 'elle mord pas finalement'.


Edgi qui y croit toujours.

 
Et qui n'a pas choisi la meilleure place là, il peut se faire devaliser par les 2bords ! Fedora a qui je donne plus souvent que les autres, aime bcp les dômes sheba.



  
un beau pigeon surement !

jeu avec gary à son poste de cachette observation, sous la table !
 
 

encore un cliché reussi de gary ! Meme en plein jour il se cache !
 


 
T'as rien de mieux a faire dis ?
  
meme pas eu le temps de faire un brin de toilette !

 
Mlle Gladys qu'on commence a brosser aussi depuis qq jours  :Smile: 


  
eteins ca bon sang !

Jtenais qd meme a le montrer car c un progrès de Edgi, d'accepter d'etre couvert. Sil comprend qu'on prend soin de lui il va gagner en confiance.

 

 
La nuit les chats dorment souvent avec nous, je ne sais distinguer les noirs ds l'obscurité, mais ds un reveil g vu l'un des deux couché sur la commode, malgré qu'on a bougé il est resté à nous observer.

Voilà c fini pr aujourdui !

----------


## sundae

Merci pour les nouvelles doriant !

Les photos d'Edgi et Fedora sous leurs couvertures comme un petit couple, j'adore  Les photos du moment du repas sont super aussi !

Gary et Gladys continuent de prendre leurs marques progressivement, et rapidement ils ont bien identifié les endroits confortables, lit, panier moelleux... il faut dire que ça ne manque pas chez toi !

Merci pour ces 4 loulous qui profitent de la vie grâce à toi

----------


## Bluecat

Merci pour ces super nouvelles ! 

Magnifiques ces photos, et celles du repas sont excellentes  ::

----------


## doriant

Coucou tlm !

Dites c quoi cette sensibilité qu'a Edgi pour le son des pistaches ? Le chat a été captivé quand j'en ai mangé l'autre soir, on était a table et là le chat s'est approché >>  ::  a fini par monter et resté captivé face à nous qq minutes, en flairant les bols, c pas la pistache qu'il aime, mais le bruit à l'ouverture et des coques remuées, il était scotché par ca comme devant un insecte, pas craintif du tout !! J'avais jamais vu ca, vous faisiez des jeux xilophone au refuge ou un truc comme ca peut-etre ?

Du coup je vais bricoler un jouet en collier avec des coques, ca devrait lui plaire, car g remarqué que les trucs avec des clochettes classiques, agités ds la pièce ont tendance à l'agacer. Monsieur tire tt ce qu'il peut, et se bloque, la tete bouge un peu de gauche a droite, comme sil cherchait à se decoincer le jouet des dents ou a prendre de l'air, il me fait des frayeurs parfois, il attend que la proie abandonne peut-etre !

 

Depuis 2jours je le vois s'installer sur le tapis de la sdb ! rare pièce où pas de paniere dédiée ! Beau papa me disait l'autre jour, quand je disais qu'ils buvaient bcp je trouvais, qu'ici ct ptetre plus sec qu'au refuge, et effectivement. Pour autant ds la sdb malgré l'humidité logique, je mets un absorbeur et ya un chauffage pr cette petite surface, je laisse la porte entrouverte, alors je sais pas pquoi il se met là, il doit rechercher qqchose mais je le perçois pas encore.

 

A l'heure où j'ecris, lui et Gladys st en train de regarder les moineaux;il a le nez collé a la vitre  :: 

Ces derniers jours, Gary a pamal progressé, il se lève tjrs dès que je m'approche le caresser ds sa paniere, avec sa petite voix qui dit jsais pas quoi, mais il fait le tour et revient, là je caresse. J'aimerais ne pas le deranger chaque fois. Il adore jouer, j'arrive à le faire tourner et taper des sprints, faut que ca aille vite mais qu'il puisse toucher le filet sinon il se detourne assez vite. Il vient me trouver très souvent ds la cuisine, pr manger surement alors qu'il a assez ! et me regarde faire la vaisselle. En ce moment j'essaie de l'habituer aux gestes basiques, comme tapoter le tabouret ou la chaise qui mene à la table pr qu'il monte, ca au debut ca lui faisait peur et il crachait, à present bon, il me regarde stoïque, jme dis que ca viendra, il n'est pas sot !

  
Par moments il fait des parties de chasse avec Fedora, je ris bcp parce qu'il la voit faire, ca ne le surprend pas et pourtant il joue le jeu de bondir. Faut dire que fedora pete vraiment un cable des fois, tlm la regarde bizarrement ds ces cas là.

Fedora : testeuse de niches maison !

 
On s'est bien amusées hier, moi au dessus du canapé, elle tapie en bas contre le mur, a sauter comme une dingue pr attraper le jouet, ds ss moments de folie elle devale partout, meme ds un rouleau de lino !

A refait une crise ya quelques soirs, couchée ds sa panière, sans rien d'annonciateur ou à mettre en correlation. C donc la deuxieme depuis son arrivée, on "attend" si jpe dire la troisieme pr avoir un historique pr le véto, et là on l'emmenera, chose plus faisable que pr Gary. Ds la chose elle s'est urinée dessus et s'est enroulée autour du pied de la table, je n'ai pu que l'écarter pour pas que les pattes cognent, Edgi ds une autre pièce s'est approché voir ce qui se passait; à sa reprise elle a mis bcp de temps la pauvre, vraiment plus que l'autre fois, meme 10minutes après elle était encore sonnée, cherchant, parlant, j'ai pu bien la caresser sans réticence, lui ai donné a manger/boire, elle a fini sa gamelle ce qui n'est jamais le cas, par la suite elle a tout oublié de cet episode et repris son traintrain habituel. 

La miss reste très proche d'Edgi meme si ya Gladys ds le coin jamais loin pdt les gros calins, elle n'est pas jalouse et s'entend très bien avec Gladys, et si des fois jvois qu'elle les regarde se frotter, je la caresse aussi, ca ne remplace pas mais suffit à détourner un peu son attention.

 

    
Hier soir je l'ai gratté sur les joues et le cou, entre 2sommeils peutetre donc elle se laissait faire en fermant les yeux, je ne sais si elle a apprecié, par contre etre couverte ensuite ca elle aime bien, ca la tient au chaud, c une habitude que jlui reserve car etant moins epaisse, ca l'aide a se maintenir chaud sans puiser d'energie jme dis.

Gladys, très curieusement comme son frere se méfie quand je m'approche de sa paniere attitrée, mais à d'autres moments se laisse bien caresser la tete au creux de la main, et si Edgi est caressé et ronronne elle arrive tout de suite, pr se frotter a lui et a la main du coup, mais c lui. Ils s'adorent ts les deux, Edgi est vraiment un tombeur de ns avoir seduit toutes les trois !
   

Gladys très stressée de la vie, quand il est là elle se révele ! 

 

Tt ce ptit monde va bien, ils ont bien intégré nos habitudes, si l'on rentre plus tot que prévu du boulot ils sont tt etonnés, et le soir c Fedora qui ns attend, des fois Gary derriere la porte, alors que jfais tt doucement a ne pas bouger les clés, a croire qu'il attend ds le couloir pr déceler le moindre mouvement. Ils mangent sacrement bien, je mets 2 ptites gamelles de croquettes independamment des 2sachets donnés matin, midi, soir, elles font la journée, les autres gamelles sont bien lavées aussi. Des fois Franck me dit de moins donner, que v les rendre obeses, quoiqu'ils ont des reserves bien ancrées  :: , mais si je donne pas ils me le disent, ils commencent a me suivre partout, dès que v au salon tlm monte sur la table, ca ronronne a la distribution, ya que Fedora qui patiente ds son coin que ca lui arrive ds les pattes !

----------


## titia20090

C'est quoi l'histoire des crises de Fedora? J'ai dû raté l'info et je ne me sens pas de relire les 12 pages du post! 

(les photos où elle sous sa couverture bleue me font complètement craquer.....  :: )

----------


## doriant

Fedora fait des crises d'épilepsie parfois ;( sans perte de connaissance, on ne sait pas pr l'instant ce qui les provoque. L'autre fois ct 12h après avoir donné un cachet antiparasitaire, mais là yavait pas de molecules, de produits d'entretien nouveau ou quoi qui auraient pu provoquer ca. Le seul pt commun aux 2crises c qu'elles se st declenchées alors qu'elle était couchée, jsais pas si elle dormait.

----------


## titia20090

Oh mince.... Pauvre puce!

----------


## doriant

Voui  :Frown:  j'avoue que c impressionnant et flippant. Elle en faisait parfois au refuge, c depuis tjrs. Alors bon ca participe avec sa ptite bouille au fait que j'en prenne particulierement soin. D'ailleurs ce matin g brossé tlm, et elle s'est roulé sur le coté pr montrer son ventre, bon ca n'a pas duré mais j'en ai profité  :Smile:

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

C'est dingue c'est LA MAISON DES CHATS GRAND STANDING et vous vous en occupez vraiment super bien Dans 6 mois ces quatre beautés auront oublié leur vie à l'association

Toujours éblouie et requinquée quand je viens suivre leurs aventures

----------


## nat34

Ah oui, ce post devrait être remboursé par la secu, un vrai antidépresseur ! ! ! !

----------


## Bluecat

Ben non pas de jeux qui font ce style de bruit, c'est rigolo cette passion d'Edgi pour ça  :: 

Qu'ils sont beaux les loulous, tellement chouchoutés c'est du pur bonheur  ::

----------


## sundae

Il y avait autrefois une bénévole qui utilisait le clicker avec les chats, peut-être que le bruit du clic ressemble à ça ? Sinon je ne vois pas non plus. Il est peut-être juste fan des pistaches  :: 

Je l'ai déjà dit, mais quel bonheur de les voir tous aussi bien, ça réchauffe tellement le cœur  ::

----------


## joloclo

Désolée Doriant je ne reçois plus de notif,merci de m'avoir mp.J'ai lu tout mon retard et ce post est un pur bonheur! ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Comment va la belle Fedora ? Et toute ta jolie Famille ? 
On est en manque !!!

----------


## joloclo

J'espère que tout va bien pour Doriant et les loulous car elle ne passe plus sur son post docti non plus  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui ,on a du souci ..C est vrai que Doriant est tres occupee , mais on aimerait bien savoir !!! ::

----------


## doriant

Coucou à tous !! dsl g tardé a répondre !! Tlm va bien, pas trop de nouveautés mais qq fotos  :Smile: 

Edgi est tjrs très entouré de tlm, mais je crois qu'il apprecie particulierement la compagnie de Gary, moins pot de colle avec lui. Ya qq jours je l'ai vu le monter (g été vérifié que Gladys etait bien ds sa panière), et le lendemain, on les a trouvés ts 2 ds une posture etrange ds le couloir, aggripés couchés l'un face a l'autre, parfaitement immobiles, comme pdt une seance domination mais yavait rien de ca, pas de signes d'animosité, de regard face a face, peut-etre cherchaient(ils le mode d'emploi  :: , je me suis approchée et ils se sont levés.





 il adore se mettre au rayon du soleil.


Fedora la miss a tjrs ses moments de folie, et detail que je n'avais pas precisé mais souvent constaté, ca arrive aussi après sa commission du soir, peutetre parce que liberée d'un pb  :: . Qd la place près d'Edgi est oqp, ce n'est pas un souci, elle pousse avec ses pattes arrieres, sinon se couche sur lui tt simplement, commence a charpir, Edgi alors me regarde en clignant des yeux, je compatis et le caresse car jsais qu'il peut partir au quart de tour sil est enervé. Fedora tjrs très curieuse, a bcp regardé la neige tomber; elle vient voir ce que jfais quand je bricole, visite les ptites niches nouvelles, ou le pouf boite que jviens d'acheter, elle aime tout ca. Je lui presente souvent la gamelle, elle sait qu'elle est traitée differemment, d'ailleurs ne se mele pas a la cohue pdt les repas, elle me regarde du sol, attend que ca lui arrive ds les pattes ! Elle vient souvent voir Franck aussi ds sa piece, d'ailleurs tlm a present va y voir meme sil y est, ils se st habitués à lui d'autant qu'il participe a donner la patée.



 
là jcrois que c gladys qui s'est aglutinée en dernier.
 

Gladys Madame, m'impressionne par son coté affectueux, biensur avec Edgi surtout, si je veux la voir c pas difficile il suffit de caresser Edgi, le moteur se met en route et elle sort de sa taniere nous trouver; si je veux la caresser qd elle est couchée, elle a tjrs tendance a se lever mais revient, elle aime bien ca; elle est très complice avec son frere, a se frotter, mimer les memes postures. Elle a très bon appétit, mais peut cesser brusquement de manger si qqchose la derange, un autre chat, donc en general je surveille les repas et lui repropose sa gamelle qu'elle ne se fait pas prier de finir, quand elle ne lui arrive pas direct aux pieds si elle est restée couchée pdt la distribution.

 
 
  
 


Gary continue de progresser, il vient partout a present, voir les oiseaux, s'y coucher, meme le soir sur le canapé avec les autres, qu'avant il restait a part ds la paniere sous la table; des fois je le retrouve sur le lit, qd j'entre ds la chambre il ne se barre plus, il a intégré que ct "coucou calin au passage" mais qu'il y etait tranquille; il vient me trouver a la cuisine, scrute le moindre placard, le moindre nouvel interstice de meuble (on a changé la machine a laver), je ne peux pas encore lui nettoyer les yeux car il prend peur mais le calin direct passe mieux qu'avant, cela viendra bien. Il adore jouer et comprend que c moi parce qu'il cherche mon regard des fois, il est marrant parce qu'il relache aussitot le jouet pr que ca continue de bouger.
 Ya qq temps ils m'ont fait une belle frayeur, ils etaient tous agglutinés ds un etage de l'armoire a vetement de Franck, derriere la peluche tigre, ca c un coup de Fedora puisque c sa planque au depart, je ne sais comment elle a attiré tlm la bas !
 
 nouveau poste de surveillance depuis plusieurs jours, face a la cuisine.
 ca ils ont bien reperé !

Voilà, aujourdui seance ménage et puis on va bien jouer  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci pour les news , c est super et plein de bonheur! Plein de bonnes choses a tous . ::

----------


## doriant

Merci Roukmoutt ! Et g posté des fotos des niches si tu ve voir où ca en est, c sur la boutique et sur le post à Fée  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui vu , c est chouette de chouette ! C est les chats qui vont être content ! 
Peut être pourrais tu fournir le materiel a Raoul Volfoni , pour les chats de Marie Jo , Elle a repondu sur le post ?

----------


## doriant

Jpourrais pas non, on est trop loin, g pas de voiture perso, ni de garage pr entreposer le materiel, là deja g bien rempli mon balcon !! mais de tte facon si elle arrive a recuperer du bois de palettes c très bien ! L'ideal etant de monter sur place, parce que le truc tout fait a porter et transporter c pas simple. Moi ici jpense que v faire une tablette a roulette pr la deplacer plus facilement.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui , ca j avais compris . Mais comme tu es debrouille , je pensais a un transporteur ?  ::

----------


## doriant

Jcrois que ca serait pas rentable comparé a se faire livrer des niches industrielles ttes faites. Jpropose de faire livrer des petites niches en cubes en bois de 45cm peu pres, pour intérieur, ou des ptits meubles litiere en plusieurs parties, mais ca reste des ptites dimensions tenables en format colis; rien qu'un toit de niche c trop volumineux. Par contre faire ici et que la personne vienne chercher ca oui je pourrais en faire d'autres de tps en tps, c tjrs pareil faut pas qu'elle soit loin parce que l'essence a vite fait de pas rendre le deplacement interessant par rapport a un achat. J''essaierai bien avec du bois de palettes si j'ai loccasion  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

C'est sur.. Matériau + transporteur ça ne sera pas du tout rentable.
Et il y a aussi le temps que tu y passes.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci Doriant pour ta reponse

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Ah revoilà nos "vedettes" ::  j'adore ces paniers à chats

----------


## sundae

Oui cela fait toujours autant plaisir d'avoir de leurs nouvelles !  ::

----------


## doriant

Coucou ! 

Je viens de faire une ptite seance foto pour avoir un cliché de gary et gladys spécialement ensemble, pr mettre en news sur leur site d'adoption. Je n'en avais pas bcp, et puis aujourdui gary recommence a faiblir d'un oeil, mais g qd meme reussi, voilà donc qq prises ttes fraiches.

 
 

 

  
 
 
Sundae et Bluecat, parmi ts les clichés depuis le debut, sil yen a que vous adorez je v les sortir sous cadre pr quand on se verra, vous pouvez me les coller en mp ou mail. J'en ai d'autres pas mis ici, ce sera surprise  :Smile:

----------


## Bluecat

Nan mais comment veux-tu qu'on choisisse  ::  J'ai rebalayé tout le post et je me suis dit à peu près 78 fois "ah celle-là j'adore", "ah ben non celle-là aussi", "oh là là non c'est celle là", "rah mais cette photo est à tomber", "roh j'avais pas vu que Gary baillait sur celle-là, trop beau",....
C'est adorable miss mais ne tembêtes pas, je me sauvegarde tes photos régulièrement  ::

----------


## doriant

Hihi tte facon j'en mettrai plein, g une carte qui me reste du mariage, j'ai traumatisé le mec là bas en vidant ma clé pour faire des tirages en triple exemplaires, il a ptetre fait un burn out depuis mon passage  :Smile: 
C comme à casto une fois j'y vais, je donne un schema de coupe sur un panneau particulier qu'il yavait qu'en grand format après, biensur le mec inverse le sens des coupes, il a dû refaire a ses frais sur le grand panneau, la fois suivante quand il m'a vu "bon c tout ce quil vous faut, jvous fais pas payer mais après faut partir madame" ptdrrr. Traumatisé !! jsuis pourtant pas compliquée  ::   :: 

Je reve du jour où je pourrai poster des fotos marrantes ds la section "photos rigolotes"; là g pris un cliché hier soir a l'arrache en entendant un ronron etrange derriere moi.
 C gary loool. Qui plus tard est venu charpîr ds la paniere sur le canapé a coté de moi. Pauvre Edgi, il doit etre frustré des fois, jsuis pas ds sa tete, jespere que ca lui passe vite !

----------


## doriant

Coucou à tous !!

Un ptit peu de changement ds les expressions des chats cette derniere semaine : Gary me parle davantage, Gladys aussi commence a miauler specifiquement pour demander, elle est assez en confiance a present pour rester couchée seule sur le lit meme si je suis ds la chambre. Gary commence a comprendre quand je fais barrage avec la main ou qd je fais "tutututt" parce quil vole ds la gamelle des autres, il me regarde et retourne a la sienne, je reste a coté pdt que tlm mange car il peut le faire 4-5fois et faire partir les autres, mais il semble comprendre que je lui veux pas de mal et qu'il doit finir ce qu'il a, ce qui le derange pas en plus, on dirait qu'il deconnecte simplement de sa gamelle dès qu'il ya plus la bonne gelée qu'il aime. Il en met partout le pauvre, je v lui mettre un ptit bol plutot.

Edgi pas grand changement, je le vois quand meme assez souvent monter les autres, ou se faire respecter, meme si j'en suis pas temoin je vois bien quand l'un d'eux revient avec une demarche a raser les murs, et edgi de regarder sans quitter des yeux, du couloir; pourtant c bien lui qui s'efface sans arret dès que qq1 veut lui piquer sa gamelle, a croire qu'il regle ses comptes après, ou qu'il n'aime pas tous ces calins, c vrai que tlm le colle le pauvre, jm'en rends bien compte. Il a un ascendant quand meme, sur les filles qui en pincent pr lui, et meme gary très affectueux avec lui; l'autre soir les 3etaient sur le lit, moi en bout a leur parler, Edgi est entré et a simplement miaulé avant de filer, comme il fait des fois qd il se sent seul peut-etre, et bien illico tlm est parti le retrouver, Fedora en tete, g été impressionnée.

Fedora bah pas grand changement, elle n'aime tjrs pas etre caressée meme si parfois g l'impression que si, quand elle est en demi sommeil elle rechigne moins, c trompeur. Elle ne grossit pas, je lui donne bcp plus souvent, mais des fois elle veut meme pas manger. Pour elle g testé differentes choses, mais elle fait que lapper le jus, la gelée, et quand ya un morceau qui passe par surprise, elle mache ca comme si elle avait un os coincé en travers, puis elle marque un temps de pause sur sa gamelle a dire "bon jy retourne ou pas". La mousse gourmet, ou sheba terrine que j'ecrase, ca reste 3cm² au mieux qu'elle mange, et encore des fois elle s'en va quand je lui amene, si je mets dessus un peu de sauce des sachets donnés aux autres, ca marche des fois.
Globalement de toute facon, sardines, maquereau, thon, steack, saucisse, ca n'a guere de succès, ils vont en manger 2 ptits bouts c tout. Du coup je sais pas comment faire grossir Fedora, j'y arriverai ptetre jamais. Elle adore les croquettes oui, mais ca reste du sec. Jsais pas ce que vous en pensez les filles, vous me direz en la voyant si pour vous elle se maintient, mais ca reste un poids faible malgré sa vivacité, je crains qu'elle ne dvp des pb rénaux à moyen terme si elle ne prend pas un peu et qu'elle se contente d'eau et croquettes.

En tout cas c une sacrée coquine, elle se plante ds un coin ou a l'angle de la porte, quand un chat va a la litiere, elle peut attendre 2min immobile, passer la tete voir où ca en est quand ca gratte des plombes, lol mais reste en planque prete a bondir au moment fatidique; l'autre soir gladys etait couchée ds une des niches faites pr Fée, fedora dès qu'elle est sortie de la niche s'est mise en mode chasse, pdt un bon moment, l'autre de suite a pris le truc, à pas de velours, tete basse sur le qui vive et s'est eclipsée discretos par coté pdt que je lui faisais un couloir, tandis que Fedora piquait illico sa place ds la niche. J'en revenais pas, chepa si ct guerre de territoire ou jeu du coup, mais ya des niches partout pourtant  :: 

Cette semaine nous avons testé les videos pr chats, et biensur ca a bcp plu a tlm, meme à Edgi qui regardait d'un peu plus loin l'ecran, attentif aux sons. Bon la souris pas trop, mais le papillon, les poissons et la lumiere laser ont oqp tlm un bon moment, surtout Gary qui tapotait l'ecran et regardait derriere lol. Du coup on a fait un ecran un peu plus grand, ici a la mise en oeuvre :




On va essayer d'en placer un beau avec des leds, plus grand aussi pr avoir d'autres variétés. A present des ptits portraits  :Smile: 



 

 gary en mode miam miam
 

 bronzage

 




 

 les piafs...


après midi de congés ! on prend ses aises pdt notre absence !
 degustation des nouvelles croquettes






tete a tete.. le ptit soleil qui tape le matin les rend particulierement bienheureux.

Voilà tout !

----------


## titia20090

Encore une fois, elles sont MAGNIFIQUES ces photos..... 
 Je me répète à chaque fois mais c'est fou ce qu'ils ont l'air heureux! 

Et ne t'inquiète pas trop pour le poids de Fedora, certains chats restent des poids plumes toute leur vie, c'est dans leur morphologie. 

Mon chat fait partie de ces poids plumes! C'est un rouquin comme Fedora, il a maintenant 16ans, il pèse 2,5kg depuis des années et il n'a jamais dépassé les 3kg. Comme Fedora, pas moyen de lui faire manger autre chose que des croquettes pendant trèèèès longtemps (le thon il adorait ça, mais c'est super salé donc je ne lui en donnais que rarement). Quand je dis très longtemps, c'est plus de 12 ou 13 ans. Ca fait seulement quelques années qu'il apprécie et même réclame sa pâté tous les matins. 
Alors certes, les reins c'est pas ce qui fonctionne le mieux chez lui, mais les croquettes et la pâté rénales suffisent à le maintenir en forme.

Bref, merci encore pour ces belles photos, j'ai tellement hâte de revoir tout ce petit monde en vrai!  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

degustation des nouvelles croquettes



Apparemment ces croquettes sont "adoptées" ::

----------


## sundae

Un concentré de bonheur ces photos  ::

----------


## doriant

Ouii les croquttes ultima ils connaissaient peut-etre deja, ya eu de belles promos recemment donc on a fait le plein meme pr les sachets, 2pack 48whiskas donc 96sachets a 17€, ca m'a paru interessant. On varie de tps en tps, avec plusieurs marques en stock, et ils semblent contents qd ca change. Voilà les der fotos de fevrier.



 

Et puis je resiste pas qd jles vois ainsi :


ce matin comme souvent si je pense pas a eux d'abord :
" on a faim". Gary fera le piquet devant nous où qu'on soit, Edgi lui c soit sur son ptit tapis soit devant le plateau, il parle avec les yeux.

----------


## doriant

Un arbre a chat est un element a multiples plateformes pr offrir un max de possibilités, qui doit etre adapté a la taille du chat. Jcrois qie celui-ci est optimisé  :: 

 

mais le plus beau reste a venir ! voilà ce que g recuperé et qui a été adopté de suite :


 
 
 
 c la vivance comme dirait Franck  :Smile:

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est luxe le fauteuil ! Mes chats sont vert! J ai eu un rude dimanche après!!  ::

----------


## doriant

Coucou tlm. Fait un temp de chien aujourdui, les chats dorment paisiblement, a droite, a gauche; quand il fait beau ils se couchent en suivant les rayons de soleil ds l'appart, d'abord sur des meubles, puis au sol du séjour, puis ds une chambre ou ds le couloir via la fenetre. Ca les détend peut etre comme un massage de se faire chauffer, ils adorent, et moi je suis le mouvement, a deplacer les chaises ou les plaids par terre lol.

Là on vient d'investir ds un aquarium, la famille s'aggrandit, on aura un joli spectacle ds le séjour.

Une fois monté, je m'oqperai aussi de faire un grand griffoir colonne, fixé au plafond, ca leur fera comme un tronc d'arbre.

Fedora adore ses soupes sheba, pour le coup elle mange pamal de morceaux (enfin pamal tout est relatif avec un sachet de 40g), l'autre soir elle a presque tout mangé ! mais elle apprecie bcp parce qu'a present elle s'avance pr chercher a manger, n'attend plus couchée ou meme sans calculer le moment du repas, que je lui amène sa gamelle.
On a testé le distributeur de croquettes, edgi a bien regardé, il met bien la patte mais une fois les croquettes en bas ds le plateau lol, pas fou d'attendre que je fasse tomber. Gary a regardé ca, sans plus, faut que je lui donne un cours parce que sil yen a bien un a qui ca doit plaire c lui ! Pour féfé je laisse une gamelle de croquettes a dispo, qu'elle puisse manger sans frein.

Ds ce mois g fait qq portraits des chats  :Smile: 

  
 
 edgi affiné, je ne m'en rends pas compte  ::

----------


## sundae

Ah là là c'est toujours un bonheur de voir ces magnifiques photos  :: 

Le WE dernier doriant nous a fait le grand plaisir de nous inviter chez elle, avec Bluecat et titia20090 on a passé une super journée en compagnie de 2 humains d'une gentillesse et d'une générosité exceptionnelles, et 4 chats heureux dans leur foyer  :: 

Bon Gary nous a snobés, mais on ne lui en veut pas, ça faisait du monde, et puis Edgi et Fedora aussi nous avaient snobés lors de notre première visite ; et on l'a quand même bien vu venir réclamer sa gamelle à l'heure du repas !  :: 

Quant à Edgi, Fedora et Gladys... mais quelle émotion et quel bonheur d'avoir partagé autant de moments de caresses avec eux tout au long de l'après-midi !! 
 :: 

Edgi qui ronronne, et qui lève le popotin pour réclamer des caresses ! Durant toutes ces années, jamais je ne l'avais vu aussi demandeur. Gladys couchée sur le lit, qui savoure les caresses en s'allongeant encore davantage, est tellement sereine... et mamzelle Fedora, qui fuyait les caresses, s'est laissée caresser à de nombreuses reprises sans bouger !

doriant tu le vois peut-être moins car tu partages leur quotidien depuis plusieurs mois maintenant, mais pour nous qui les connaissons depuis longtemps mais ne les avions pas vus depuis un moment, quels progrès énormes nous avons constatés ! Leurs attitudes sont différentes, ils sont heureux, ils sont chez eux  :: 

On ne te remerciera jamais assez pour ce que Franck et toi faites pour eux et pour tout ce que vous leur offrez, à présent ils sont tellement heureux grâce à vous... et nous, ça nous fait un bien fou de les savoir avec vous !  ::

----------


## doriant

Coucou Sundae !

G fait lire ton message à Franck (qui d'ordinaire est très loin du pc), on a été touchés ts les 2 et heureux que vous ayez constaté autant de progrès de leur part, avec le recul sur leur passé comme tu dis, car moi biensur je me souviens comment ct au tt debut, mais je ne peux pas realiser tout ce qu'ils ont modifié de leur comportement depuis ici.

Le fait de n'etre plus que 2 puis 4 leur a amené tte la place et l'attention pour se revéler et s'affirmer avec nous, enfin c une vraie vie, où on partage et interragit avec chacun d'eux, je pense qu'ils ont compris qu'on etait a leur ecoute et à la recherche de ce contact, par la répétition des gestes et le temps consacré a chacun biensur, et par la caresse qui est importante pour eux, ca ne fait pas de doutes ils aiment qu'on s'oqp d'eux, qu'on leur parle.

Edgi est peutetre celui qui a le plus progressé, quand je pense à comment il était tout en haut des box, a se planquer tout au fond ou derriere les autres pr fuir nos regards, à) present oui il aime les calins, et il en a bcp bcp faut dire, et des compliments que jespere il comprend. Fedora qui ne cherche pas a etre caressée, et dont je doutais qu'elle apprecie un jour, je me rends bien compte qu'elle y consent pour se laisser faire, et fermer les yeux parce que pas inquiete, parfois je sens des ptites vibrations dedans comme si elle ronronnait tt doucement, elle nous fait confiance et communique bcp au regard, elle a bien compris qu'on la protege aussi, par ex à  faire barrage quand elle mange et que les autres veulent lui piquer sa gamelle. Gary et Gladys c bien récent, mais ils ont bcp moins peur, Gary hier soir est venu nous trouver ds la ptite chambre alors qu'on était assis ds le canapé, il est venu au bord a coté et regardait pr y aller, il ne l'a pas fait mais c qu'une question de temps; Gladys comme son frere a ses ptits endroits pr s'isoler dormir, mais se manifeste bcp pr l'heure de manger, et qd c la tournée de calins generale, en rentrant du boulot ou en cours de soirée qd sont tous etalés sur le lit; separément elle est plus timide mais s'habitue à notre presence, le ptit coin qu'on leur a fait ds la chambre est habité meme si on dort.

Je crois que c une très bonne idée ce coin là, pr les habituer a cohabiter avec nous. ils etaient au depart tous ds les panieres au sol, et cet hiver quand on a sorti la bonne couverture bien chaude ca a été direct le lit, que gladys et fedora affectionnent le plus je crois. Alors ils savent que c aussi notre coin, parce que qd on va se coucher tlm s'éclipse, mais les noirs reviennent ds la nuit ds les panieres ou ds les niches au mur; en ce moment je v souvent au lit la premiere, pr me glisser alors qu'ils sont tous couchés. C gary qui file le premier, entrainant edgi soit ds le salon, soit sous le lit, des fois gladys; fedora reste un moment, mais finit aussi par filer par manque de compagnie peut-etre. C mon prochain "défi" cela, les faire rester avec moi a coté, pr gagner encore en confiance et leur permettre de vivre sereinement, sans se sentir devoir partir, je n'ai pas encore sorti mon amie friandise  :: 

Mais quel bonheur pr nous au quotidien, on est heureux de les avoir, il me tarde de rentrer le soir, meme si je sais qu'ils ont pris le rythme, qu'ils sont en train de dormir sur l'arbre, ils nous attendent, et nous accueillent ds le couloir si on les reveille par le bruit, eux sont contents car c l'heure du manger mais aussi l'animation qui revient ! Ils ont bien rempli nos vies ces ptits bouts tout aussi discrets qu'ils sont, ils sont heureux surtout de s'etre retrouvés, c flagrant, ils sont contents d'etre ensemble et pour nous c la plus belle preuve qu'on a bien fait de faire le pas en entier, on se disait que ce serait un apport et un equilibre parfait pour edgi et fedora, d'autant que ct les amis de longue date et deja en groupe soudé au refuge, on ne s'est guere plantés, peut etre que la tournure ici reste une chance, il est vrai aussi qu'on n'avait pas d'animaux au foyer pr freiner leur acclimatation, mais en tt cas si ya une conclusion a faire de ca, je pense que : c essentiel de respecter les affinités et les attaches des chats pdt une adoption, ca ne fait pas tout c sur, mais c une aide certaine pour leur bienetre et leur equilibre, au delà de leur offrir une autre vie, on y est tous gagnants !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Comme quoi beaucoup de chats(et chiens) passent à côté d'être adoptés car les associations, les refuges ....ne dévoilent pas leur vraie personnalité
Et là , chez vous c'est une VIE DE FAMILLE 

Du bonheur à tous lés étages
 ::  :: 
Quelle idée sympathique d'inviter les personnes de l'association qui se sont occupées d'eux pendants des années ::

----------


## doriant

Oui avec ttes ces années c des liens particuliers qui se sont créées avec les chats, je n'ai pas voulu couper ca, et ne couperai pas d'ailleurs lol. Yaura d'autres occas de tps en tps, pr voir les chats et nous memes puisqu'on s'entend bien pr ne rien gâcher  :Smile: 

edit : et je voulais dire aussi, les filles le savent mais ptetre pas ici, que je suis très reconnaissante de tout le boulot qu'elles ont fait avec les chats, deja de s'en etre hyper bien oqp car ils sont en bien bonne santé, et d'avoir bcp travaillé avec eux de maniere a ce qu'ils ne perdent pas pîed avec les humains, de maniere ici aussi a ce qu'on discerne leur potentiel ; c tt ce boulot en amont qui a facilité leur "insertion", je suis super admirative et consciente de ca, donc très reconnaissante et bref, ca nous paraissait normal.

----------


## titia20090

Moi je suis encore sur mon petit nuage... D'avoir vu ces loulous si sereins, si détendus,  si heureux... Ça m'a rempli de bonheur. Vraiment. On se dit que ça vaut le coup de faire ce qu'on fait...
Et franchement, quand on voit tout ce que Franck et toi faites pour eux, on ne peut que remercier le destin (et joloclo) de vous avoir mis sur la route d'aidofelins.

----------


## doriant

Ouii c vrai ca !! Sans Joloclo j'aurai poursuivi l'idée d'une adoption classique via spa, avec peut-etre 2chats, j'avais reperé des sos difficiles qui d'ailleurs pr certains avaient disparu des listes au bout de qq jours ;( mais yaurait pas eu autant d'heureux !! je n'aurai pas connu aidofélins, ni rescue et toutes ces belles assos qui méritent d'etre connues et aidées pr tt ce qu'elles font. Jespere pouvoir un jour comme elle contribuer au placement d'animaux en diffusant  ::

----------


## Bluecat

Encore une belle journée riche en émotions ! 
Oh oui ça rebooste en se disant que tout ce travail semaines après semaines, ça en vaut la peine. On s'accroche pour tous les autres et des magnifiques histoires  comme celle ci, ça redonne de l'énergie pour longtemps  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui ,accrochez vous pour les autres ,ca vos la peine ! Ce post c est une pinte de bonheur ! On est tout leger après ,et on continue !!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

les petites nouvelles du mois d'avril????

----------


## doriant

Ahhh la redaction a fait le service minimum loool !

Alors pour ce mois d'avril, g pas fait bcp de clichés, je me suis oqp de bcp de choses, et notamment d'alfred et merlin :

 
pour qui il etait temps de faire une intervention, donc voici leur nouvel habitat :


quils ont découvert avec joie, en tapant des sprints qu'on ne pouvait deviner ds leur 25L... Ils affectionnent la grotte ! Il me faut acheter une pompe plus puissante, et ds quelques temps on amènera 1ou2 compagnons  :Smile: 

 Arrete ton char, l'écailleux en star il nous arrive pas à la cheville !

 D'ailleurs c quoi tous ces tableaux de mes aïeux partout hm ?

Il y a eu ce mois-ci des progrès de part et d'autres, le plus spectaculaire que je cherche à reproduire, c Gladys qui m'a répondu, droit ds les yeux alors que je lui riaûlais comme elle fait. Elle reste encore craintive et bondit si elle est surprise, mais ne s'éloigne pas bcp et revient.
Pour elle j'ai investi ds une fontaine a eau, car je la vois peu boire, et pr avoir testé de lui verser ds la gamelle depuis la bteille, chose qui l'interessait mais après avoir senti rien, je me demande si elle voit bien le niveau d'eau dedans, ou si la gamelle en métal ne l'incommode pas, bref de l'eau filtrée et fraiche c pas mal. En ce moment elle est beaucoup avec fedora sur le lit, tandis que les garcons sont ailleurs, les ptits groupes alternent  :Smile: 


 

Fedora la jolie, reçoit tjrs des bisous, je me couche près d'elle des fois, de fait elle sait qu'elle est la bienvenue la nuit sur le lit, et hier soir quand je suis allée me coucher, alors que Franck dormait etalé sur le dessus, et ronflait qui plus est, ca ne l'a pas découragée, elle etait couchée en boule au bord !! elle a bcp regardé qd je me suis installée mais est restée un bon moment avant d'aller retrouver les autres.

Fedora m'a malheureusement fait 2crises d'epilepsie a une dizaine de jours d'intervalles, et pr la seconde, dont edgi a été témoin et inquieté, g realisé la gravité du pb, parce que le temps que j'arrive ds le salon, quelques secondes sachant que gt ds la piece à coté, j'ai vue en une fraction de seconde la miss degringoler de la table à la chaise et "rouler" c pas le terme vu la raideur mais bref jusqu'au sol, jignore si elle partait de la plateforme, heureusement en bas sur le carrelage sous la table ya des panieres donc elle ne s'est pas faite mal, mais là ca m'a donné une bonne lecon, du coup g tout deplacé, abaissé la plateforme a coté du canapé, éloigné la table basse, faut que je mette de la mousse au sol, le temps qu'on trouve a la soigner il faut securiser au max ses chutes. J'ai rv mercredi matin, un calmant a lui donner pdt 3j. Jespere qu'elle aura un traitement efficace pr son souci, je vous dirai ce qu'il en ressort.

Petite touche positive pour Fedora, elle adore les varietés soupes crystal, g aussi testé les whiskas 1an en sauce, et des sachets purina one, les 2 ont bcp de sauce a lecher et elle aime bien ca. Quand elle boude sa mousse je mélange avec de la sauce d'un sachet et cela passe mieux, je v savoir mercredi quel poids elle fait, et bon au delà des examens pr son epilepsie je v faire verifier les reins, foie si besoin, et l'etat de sa bouche, bien qu'elle mange des croquettes on ne sait jamais si ya pas un souci inflammatoire qui explique le lappage et le fait qu'elle se dirige vers l'eau qd elle ne veut pas manger.

 


Pr Edgi et Gary, on joue pamal mais si avec gary ca dure des heures, edgi lui se lasse vite. Neanmoins "maman" ramene des fois des ptites choses de dehors, qu'il adore sentir longuement et jouer avec, le jeu favori c de remuer et faire depasser sous le tapis. Ces derniers jours je teste le pq quand je suis aux toilettes, glissé sous la porte, les 2 ont compris le principe et ca les nrv bien qd il disparait sous la porte alors qu'ils tentent desesperement de le retenir du bout de la patte  :Smile: 

Là quil commence a faire chaud ils s'étalent sur le carrelage, g sorti les tapis rafraichissants et edgi y etait aujourdui. Quand je passe ma main mouillée sur lui pr lui retirer des poils, ca semble lui plaire, par contre il prend peur après de voir les poils, je le comprends ! Gary a tjrs qq petites frayeurs quand je v le caliner, il miaule comme pr implorer le renfort, mais il se rapproche tt doucement, et à present que la plateforme se rapproche de notre assiette au salon, il a compris où etait le pt d'observation !


 


Photos de groupe :

----------


## nat34

Il a perdu du poids notre Roi, non?

----------


## doriant

ouii il s'est un peu affiné, ce qui est curieux parce que je n'ai rien constaté pr gary et gladys.

A la maison les chats mangent plus souvent qu'au refuge, je donne au lever, le midi, en prevoyant du rab ds la gamelle en partant, puis le soir en rentrant, et en fin de soirée; croquettes a volonté et friandise pr ainsi dire ts les jours; les rations ne st pas enormes, c moitié ou 3/4 de sachets par chat a la base, selon comment ils devorent.

 au final, tout n'est pas tjrs fini de suite, et c souvent qu'ils echangent leurs gamelles, edgi je fais gaffe car il se fait souvent piquer la sienne par gary ou gladys, faut faire la police car sinon il est capable de partir sans manger ! ou bien il prend alors celle de gary, qui revient peu après la lui reprendre, alors il re-retourne a la sienne qui a été un peu plus vidée du coup, c un cirque quoi ! mais il ne manque pas car il mange assez peu de croquettes, et depuis que je donne les soupes a fedora, elle biensur ne lappe que le jus en laissant les filets de thon ou de poulet, donc je donne le reste pr tlm mais lui plus souvent (et il attend a coté souvent), donc son affinement en fait, je sais pas trop a quoi c dû, j'ai pas l'impression qu'il marche tant que ca mais ptetre que si finalement, c l'exercice qu'il fait !

----------


## nat34

Il y a beaucoup de chats qui s'ennuient et mangent beaucoup au refuge, la il se sent bien et n'a plus besoin de compenser.

----------


## doriant

C vrai que maintenant que tu dis ca, je repense au début, chaque fois que je le caressais il allait direct sur la gamelle, comme si manger etait une reponse à je ne sais quoi, mais pas la faim, maintenant il le fait bcp moins. Je ne sais pas du tout combien il peut peser, je n'ai pas l'oeil, mais il est tjrs le roi lol. Faut voir les calins que tlm lui fait, c juste pas croyable, il rend tlm heureux ce chat, c un beau roi oui  ::

----------


## sundae

Toujours aussi craquantes ces photos du bonheur  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Petite Fédora a bien des soucis mais elle semble tout en douceur
La "bande de cats" semble toujours autant apprécier la nouvelle vie après l'asso

On s'étonnerait du contraire

Merci pour les news..............

----------


## doriant

Coucou !!

Fedora ne nous a pas reproduit le miracle de la caisse, g dû telephoner catastrophée a la véto, qui m'a proposé un traitement homéopathique sur un mois pour commencer. Et de voir, afin d'en diminuer le dosage si concluant. N'ayant pas vu la chatte, l'entrevue physique a duré 1minute à peine, le temps de m'expliquer ca, j'ai pas eu le temps de redire comme au telephone qu'elle pouvait faire 2crises en 10jours comme tous les 2mois, qu'elle prenait deja un patient en salle. Donc bon on essaie ca mais sur une durée qu'il me faudra repreciser une fois le flacon terminé, si seulement ce médic pouvait suffir ce serait merveilleux.

Tlm a bien adopté la fontaine et j'en suis super contente car elle ne fait pas de bruit !

Hier ct retrouvailles en famille, pas si frequentes pour dormir:

gladys me fait trop rire à se vampiriser quand elle joue, je n'arrive pas a la prendre crocs sortis mais vraiment c tout a fait ca  :Smile:  un charmant petit vampire aux yeux de braise !!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Comment va la jolie Fedora ? As tu moins de souci pour elle ? 
Es ce que tu sais ce qu elle a ? 
Bisous à toute ta famille 4 pattes , et bon dimanche aux 2 pattes qui s occupent si bien des 4 pattes  ::

----------


## doriant

Non je ne sais pas a quoi sont dues ses crises. On a commencé ce traitement depuis qq jours, il ne reglera pas le pb mais a pr but de les diminuer. Là elle va bien, mais tu sais entre les crises ya rien d'annonciateur de la prochaine.

----------


## doriant

Coucou !

Je ne sais si c le medic qui commence à agir et déstresse Fedora, ou la retombée du choc essai-veto, mais je la trouve particulierement détendue et receptive, cela se voit meme ds ses regards.

 ce soir

 02/05 :
La folledingue qui m'a ramené a encore remonté un truc des encombrants, mais cette fois c pr nous !! enfin une graaande panière !! ca change de l'abat-jour où a3 pas moyen, je suis ratatinée !

----------


## Bluecat

Oh petite puce  ::

----------


## nat34

Il ou elle est intéressé (e) par quoi sur le téléphone ?

----------


## doriant

C les videos pour chats, on a passé de tout, là ct les oiseaux mais ils aiment aussi le papillon et le laser  :Smile:  sur les 4 ya que gary qui observe en sortant du cadre qd le truc disparait, il va aller voir derriere et tout, que les autres restent ds le champ comme sils distinguaient que c pas reellement là. Oh c pas un spectacle très différent de la fenetre aux oiseaux, ils peuvent tjrs pas les choper, faudrait je trouve un vrai jeu pr tablette où le truc bouge dès que l'ecran est touché, ca doit bien exister  :Smile:

----------


## nat34

C'est rigolo, j'ai essayé avec les miens, çà ne les branche pas du tout

----------


## doriant

Ah ! Bah ca doit etre vite lassant en fait vu que c pas en interraction avec le chat. Si ya bien un truc qui plait a tous c les insectes qui se balladent, jme fais pas de souci cet eté quand les cousins seront invités a rentrer !

----------


## doriant

keskon a pas remonté hier pr faire plaisir aux chats !!
 encore des niches a l'horizon !! ils ont deja compris je crois.

Tout va bien pr madame Fedora, son medicament l'apaise, elle ronronne de plus en plus. Hier soir avec gary ct 2moteurs ! Quand je fais la tournée de calins sur le lit, elle commence a se frotter partout, a relever le popotin, et de me regarder d'un air plus doux. A la cuisine aussi elle vient de plus en plus souvent seule, elle a bien compris les mots croquettes et soupes, il me suffit de lui en parler pr qu'elle me rejoigne par moments pr que je lui serve.

A ce moment precis où j'ecris, Gary me "mmmiou" derriere la chaise, couché sur le ptit tapis poil, pr avoir a manger. Il a mangé ya moins d'une heure ! Je ne sais jamais ce qu'il dit, il fait pareil quand je le caresse, des fois c pr appeler a la rescousse, des fois il semble content, je ne distingue pas ds les sons ce qui differe.

Il continue de vouloir piquer la gamelle de tlm, si je ne surveille pas c obligé, mais 3/4 du temps je reste, ca me prend un peu de tps surtout que edgi est lent, mais du coup il s'asseoit, attend qu'ils aient fini pr relayer. Le medic de fedora passe ds son jus de soupe, les morceaux je tente de lui donner après, oh faut qu'elle ait très faim pr les manger, sinon elle en mange que la moitié si j'ai de la chance (30g total de morceaux ?), alors je les partage entre eux, ils le savent ! et si ya pas assez alors on rouvre un sachet !! ct pas prevu pr eux au depart mais jtiens pas a faire de jaloux, surtout qu'ils ont bien compris qu'elle mangeait de bonnes choses.

Gladys et edgi vont très bien aussi, hier g fait une seance brossage pr tlm, oh j'en ai retiré des touffes, c gladys la plus fournie en poils morts avec son poil bien serré !

Alors en nouveautés g installé un point de vue plus interessant devant les oiseaux.

 
 piiigeon !!

 la passion des lacets !



  bronzette le matin

 et ce matin-ci


 le corps bien chauffé

----------


## titia20090

> Quand je fais la tournée de calins sur le lit, *elle commence a se frotter partout, a relever le popotin*, et de me regarder d'un air plus doux.


 ::   ::  :Pom pom girl:  ::    Ca parait incroyable de lire ça, mais depuis ma visite, je sais avec certitude que plus rien n'est impossible avec Doriant!

Qu'est ce qu'elles sont belles les photos... (celles d'Edgi et Fedora en train de s'enlacer au soleil sont juste sublimes!)

----------


## sundae

J'ai un sourire niais à chaque fois que je vois des photos sur ce post  :: 

Ils sont en train de faire une cure de vitamine D avec toutes ces siestes au soleil, quels veinards tous les 4  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

"le bonheur à tous les étages :: " Quelle bonne nouvelle pour Fedora

----------


## Bluecat

Les photos du bonheur  ::

----------


## nat34

Un vrai paradis pour chats!!!!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Tout continue d'aller au "Paradis des chats??"

----------


## doriant

oh lala quelques frayeurs avec gary qui s'est bien planqué hier, je pense avec le recul que le vaisseau starwars retombé sur le canapé où il se repose l'aprem y est pr quelquechose, n'ayant jamais vu mes chats se battre entre eux, et les sons exterieurs ne rien susciter de traumatisant. A deux on l'a cherché quand meme plus d'une heure, jusqu'a dehors pr ma part ! Pr ceux a qui ca arriverait ou voudraient attirer un chat, sachez que ce qui l'a trahi c une reaction de grattage a un miaulement de minette a la tv.......... fallait y penser !

Alors je n'ai pas fait bcp de fotos ce mois ci, juste ca :









par contre on va essayer de mettre qq videos, dites-moi si ca marche la lecture  :Smile: 










Ce sont bcp de seances calins que l'on fait tous les jours, et bon ma main n'est pas tjrs appreciée par tlm, ni le contact de face encore, mais ya eu bcp de progres depuis le debut, quand je pense que certains refusaient d'etre touchés. Tous par moments en reclament à leur facon donc c positif, meme fedora quand elle est bien disposée et se frotte partout, est contente de ne pas etre seule  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

Oui elles passent impec tes videos, ils sont trop trop mimis et bienheureux!

----------


## sundae

ça fait un bien fou de voir ces vidéos  ::  ::

----------


## Bluecat

::   ::   ::  Qu'est ce qu'ils sont beaux ! Et les voir se faire câliner, interagir entre eux avec toute cette douceur. Pfiou je peux pas quitter l'ecran des yeux. Ces 4 là sont de grands chanceux d'avoir croise ton chemin Doriant  ::

----------


## doriant

Mais c moi la plus chanceuse de tous !! je savoure....... je leur parle beaaaauucoup, avec ma voix de gogole ou normalement, ils comprennent pas tout mais ecoutent, et ils aiment ca  :Smile:  comme tt etre qui sent qu'on lui porte de l'interet surement  :Smile:

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Merci pour ce "reportage" qu'on aimerait pouvoir lire sur tous les posts
 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## doriant

Coucou tlm  :Smile: 

Ce matin je suis sur le quivive, ds l'attente de veto en debut d'aprem. Gladys a eu 2passes ces 15derniers jours d'oeil mi fermé, pr la premiere c passé en 2-3jours, peut-etre un courant d'air je sais pas, mais là ca passe pas, et bon nous avons ttes 2passé de droles de matinées et soirées, d'abord a passer un gant humide sur elle, ce que j'ai reussi a 5% d'essais, mais chose inutile, et a tenter de lui passer du serum phy, je ne sais pas le nbre de tentatives, en fait c juste pas possible, c pas une chatte a qui on en impose ou qui prend sur elle, meme pr des simples caresses elle ne tarde pas a battre de la queue, si elle sait qu'on en a après elle c foutu elle ne tient plus en place. Donc c une chose qu'on ne peut faire que qd elle dort donc pas très efficace l'oeil fermé, pr faciliter la tache elle ne dort que d'un oeil comme on dit. Hier soir g forcé pdt 2heures, a attendre qu'elle s'endorme, qu'elle se calme, après un premier versement bien placé mais inefficace elle a bien compris et n'a plus supporté le moindre contact, grognait, g testé la seringue en jet, trop imprecis, bref on s'est bien emmerdé pr quedalle, donc voilà veto va venir et anesthesier, c les gros moyens mais yaplus que ca a faire pr la soigner, sil arrive a injecter ce qui n'est pas encore gagné. je vais preparer une cage dès fois que ca serve pr la contenir. Croisez els doigts pr qu'on la soulage et qu'il ne faille pas y mettre crucialement un produit dedans par la suite.

Bon quelques news plus rejouissantes de ce mois de juillet.

Alors le feu d'artifice a eu des spectateurs, on apercevait les plus hautes boules a travers les sapinettes, edgi est resté un moment installé a la fenetre du lit, moi a genoux derriere sur le lit, et ensuite fedora d'un coup est monté juste devant moi pr regarder aussi, quoique plus intriguée par les bruits des passants. Oh ca a duré bien 5minutes son observation, elle n'etait pas du tout inquiete.
voilà le point de vue qu'on devine et miss qui adooore dormir sur le lit.
 

Gary prend l'habitude de plus en plus de me solliciter pr des calins le soir, il a son moment de manque, en general il parle a edgi mais qui y repond pas forcement alors je relaie, sinon il va me demander en miaulant bcp, comme quand il veut manger et pooof il s'etale au sol. Pr la premiere fois (!) ya qq jours il s'est roulé a moitié et a ronronné fort sous les calins, mais alors ca c exceptionnel, parce qu'il n'est jamais pleinement serein au calin, il a vite fait de se redresser.

On a mis des jolis tapis dodos qui sont bien appreciés tandis que les panieres sont boudées (je les ai lavées pr voir mais non, la mode a passé !).
  

Et tlm a eu son coussin valeriane, Fedora est folle avec son coussin, c son doudou, clairement, elle dort dessus, cale sa tete a coté, sinon je lui amene où elle est et elle le prend pr se caler, elle 'ladore.
 
 

G fait des videos mais de sale qualité, je vous en met 2.









Les croquettes renal sont appreciées, je vais profiter de la visite veto pr creuser la question, peut-etre faire une analyse pr fedora si on peut la choper. Pis là c 2 fotos de la matinée, gary et fedora logent souvent ds l'armoire.

 
Edgi s'y met aussi mais coté penderie, au depart je pensais qu'il devait crever de chaud la dedans mais non c bien a l'ombre, bon quand fedora se couche sur lui c plus pareil.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Bonne chance pour Gladys , j espere que ce n est pas grave ...
pour tout ton petit monde , on voit que ca baigne ..
Une vrai famille quoi..

----------


## Bluecat

Coucou doriant 
Comment ça s'est passé pour Gladys ?
Merci pour les nouvelles, ils sont appréciés ces petits coussins !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Oui on attend des nouvelles ............. mais je pense Doriant que vous êtes très occupée avec votre petite famille féline
les coussins sont top!!!

----------


## doriant

Coucou à tous. Alors je dois une fiere chandelle a edgi, qui m'a aidée en se tassant sur gladys derriere le canapé quand on a voulu la choper, parce que du coup ca l'a coincée et plaquée, la veto a pu piquer. A prime abord l'idée etait de la coincer ds les wc et là elle a bien vu que ct pas facile de la maitriser, mais m'a dit qu'elle etait bien gentille quand meme, apparemment elle voit des chats plus recalcitrants lol, et là c vrai que la peur ou quoi ont fait qu'elle n'a pas grogné.

Alors ct bien une urgence, elle a un ulcere moyen sur la partie ext, du haut au milieu, 6mm peu près  :Frown:  avec uveite secondaire, c le temps qui a fait que ca a pris cette ampleur et la veto m'a dit qu'elle a eu mal car c une zone très innervée. Ya 15j elle avait bien presenté un signe a l'oeil mais au bout de 2-3j l'avait rouvert normalement, ca peut dater de là et avoir empiré, je m'en veux d'avoir perdu du temps a essayer de mettre du serum. On pense que c traumatique, je sais que gladys n'y voit pas clair ds les distances, le simple fait de flairer la main, n'importe quel chat s'arrete a ras mais elle elle bute franchement le nez, ca ne m'etonnerait pas qu'elle se soit pris une tige de plante ou n'importe quoi, bon coup de patte je pense pas mais c possible aussi. J'ai fait le tour partout des ptites choses qui pourraient en etre la cause.

Ya eu 4injections au total et la veto est restée 1h30 le temps de traiter pr la journée, cad une serie de 3collyres appliqués 4fois à 15min d'intervalles, elle lui a mis une collerette dure, a coupé les ongles qui etaient bien crochus -noirs, c pas commun apparemment; ca m'a evité d'etre trop balaffrée quand la miss s'est reveillée au moment où je la deposais sur le canapé mais je l'ai quand meme bien senti. Sur le compte rendu, aspect ponderal 4/5 je sais pas ce que ca signifie, bon elle fait bien ses 5kg.

Donc voilà ya un ttt a faire sur une semaine minimum, 4à6 applic des 3 à la suite, la galere quoi. Depuis gladys au reveil a mal reagi forcement, j'avais mis des obstacles au bord du lit pr condamner la planque mais elle a fait sa rugbywoman, je l'ai delogée ce soir car elle est capable d'y rester la semaine là, et pr l'instant bon elle reste planquée, la collerette s'est retournée, c pas ce qui me preoccupe le plus, je suis hyper stressée pr la suite des soins, pr la bloquer c guigui qui va s'y coller pdt que je tiens la paupiere ouverte si possible, je pense a utiliser une bassine a ouvrir sur le dessus, mais on va galerer, faut absolument qu'elle prenne ses medics pr que ca cicatrise bien. Je lui fous la paix a mort pr qu'elle se calme, a l'instant elle est sortie de la chambre et a buté ds des trucs du couloir, alors que l'anesthesie est bien passée a present donc c qu'elle est traumatisée, jespere que demain ca ira mieux.

La veto a dom ne fait pas de vaccinations donc pr gary faudra je demande aux autres veto du coin sils peuvent venir. Gt prete a faire le necessaire pr fedora ds la foulée, d'autant que la miss est restée couchée sur la table a coté de nous, mais va falloir l'emmener en clinique pr plus d'examens, du peu que g decrit, et les symptomes meme d'epilepsie, la veto songe a une hyperthyroidie mais sans certitudes, mais peutetre bluecat, sundae, que le veto du refuge avait deja verifié ca ? Il faudrait ptetre que je l'appelle pr savoir ce qu'il a ds son dossier. Pour le coup c bien dommage de ne pouvoir faire la pds a dom parce que fedora une fois posée serait facile a faire.

Pr Gladys on va s'en oqper ce soir à present, elle aura la journée pr se detendre tranquille, mais ca va etre compliqué et j'essaie de ne ps partir perdante mais je redoute le pire.

edit 4h22 : elle a rejoint les autres mais reagit violemment a tout et semble pas avoir son equilibre encore. Du coup ils se sont barrés alors que leur presence nous aiderait à la rassurer, seule fedora reste ds son coin. Qq fotos, elle a un peu mangé de sachet qu'elle adore mais pas bu ni touché à sa friandise. Faudra lui retablir la collerette quand ca ira mieux mais ca va reveiller les hostilités.

   

Bon moi ca me fait chier de la voir ainsi, elle est vraiment traumatisée, elle fonce partout et tombe tte seule, reagit très mal a tout, c pr ca que qd je lis des trucs du style "vasy mets y un drap et tu la chopes, ca se fait", bah non je suis pas ok, c pas si simple, c pas des chatons sauvages là qui vont oublier ds 10minutes ce qui leur est arrivé, ya ptetre des adultes qui se laissent controler mais c pas ts les chats ainsi et meme si c pr son bien, je ne remets pas ca en question et si ya d'autres pb graves on refera, faut comprendre que les degats psychologiques pr l'animal ils sont là et ils ont leur importance a considerer autant que leur santé avant d'intervenir. Je rajouterai meme que ds des situations comme ca, il peut perdre l'appetit, se blesser, dvper d'autres troubles liés a ce traumatisme, donc serieusement pr ceux qui croient qu'avoir un animal très craintif ou sauvage, c qu'un detail et qu'on va controler la situation parce qu'on est physiquement superieurs, bah non faut se renseigner sur le vecu des maitres et bien peser les actes, deja les personnes pro et qui trappent n'en viennent pas tjrs a bout, là j'apporte une version differente aussi, qui se devait d'etre dite. Je ne suis pas choquée, je savais avant d'adopter que ce ne serait pas simple et que je ne pourrais pas les soigner comme des chats sociablement normaux, mais je lis et j'entends trop de conneries franchement de gens qui visiblement ne savent rien mais sont plein de certitudes et plus forts que tlm à donner des conseils quils n'ont jamais eu l'occasion d'appliquer ds tels cas.

bientot 7h moi j'en dors pas, gladys a deguerpi du salon en se cognant partout. Terrorisée. Je vais aller chez la veto pour des calmants en exppliquant la situation, jespere qu'on va pas me refaire le coup de 'jpeux rien prescrire si jvois pas l'animal'. Faut deja lui remettre sa collerette parce que ca la fait tomber partout vu qu'elle peut pas sauter normalement.

----------


## titia20090

Oh doriant je pense fort à toi et à gladys. 
Pauvre puce....

Je sais que ça doit être très dur pour toi. Et pour elle aussi parce que malheureusement elle ne comprend pas que c'est pour son bien. Je vous envoie plein de courage. 

même si là tu as l'impression d'avoir fait trois pas en arrière,  sache que même si là maintenant gladys est encore trauma parce que c'est tout frais,  au fond d'elle la confiance n'est pas rompue.... Je sais que tu as peur de ça,  ça n'arrivera pas doriant. Ces chats t'ont accordé toute leur confiance et ca ne disparaîtra pas à cause d'un foutu ulcère.  

Ça va aller, tu vas réussir à la soigner comme tu as toujours tout réussi avec eux 4.  Je suis à fond avec toi par la pensée.  Courage !  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Comme je serais impuissante dans une telle situation Je ne vois pas que faire D'un côté elle est terrorisée si tu ne la soignes pas et de l'autre si tu ne la soignes pas ...........Comment lui faire comprendre à cette belle Gladys que c'est pour son bien

J'ai hâte de lire ce que te diront Sundae et Bluecat qui l'ont connue et certainement soignée
Courage à vous et j'espère qu'elle ne va pas trop stresser les autres car depuis quelques moi une situation "calme" s'installait grâce à tous vos efforts et les leurs

----------


## doriant

Merci pour vos mots qui font du bien à lire les filles, oh que oui je redoute qu'elle oublie ce qui s'est installé et régresse meme. Elle a tjrs eté méfiante et à sursauter au moindre truc, alors que jamais on a eu de gestes brusques ni rien, avec ca et les prochaines tentatives qui vont bien l'emmerder je vais agraver ca mais surtout je suis meme pas sure de reussir donc ca fera surement des degats pr rien.

Je suis allée chez le veto pr avoir des conseils et de quoi l'apaiser, suis tombée sur un confrere qui a eu l'honneteté de me dire que les cachets comme ca n'y feraient rien (m'a meme deconseillé ceux qu'on m'avait filé avant d'essayer d'en emmener 2); lui m'a carrement dit qu'il ya des chats comme ca qui reagissent mal en perdant leurs reperes, que ca peut mettre 2j comme des semaines, que si elle s'est planquée faut que je la laisse tranquille, il a vu le ttt debuté et a dit que son ulcere de tte facon va guerir, euh je suis pas convaincue du tout du tout, si ya rien pr aider a cicatriser et desinfecter regulierement ca peut juste empirer quoi et lui faire perdre une partie ou tt vision..... après je sais que la chatte a besoin d'obscurité pr avoir moins mal donc je vais la laisser ds la chambre, mais faut qd meme qu'on essaie, au moins de lui verser dessus. Alors je suis rentrée avec du pets cool quil m'a depanné pr essayer de la detendre, g envie de pleurer tellement c ridicule.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Mais c est pas ridicule, et puis si tu as envie de pleurer ,pleure...ca fait du bien ,des x .
Si ca peut t aider , j avais un tres tres bon veto qui etait a 2 heures de route de chez moi ! C etait un vrai ponte ,et humain avec ca ! 
Il m avait conseille de soigner mes chats traumatise avec du Rescue ,fleurs de Bach ,d en prendre moi aussi , tu as les effets au bout de 3 semaines! Ca a ete tres concluant ! 
Pour le petit que j ai recueilli , qui a vecu des horreurs battu, avec balai etc...toute la panoplie ! 
Une personne qui s est beaucoup occupe des animaux maltraites,m a dit tu lui parles comme a un enfant de 5 ans ...
ce que je fais ! Je lui explique ce que je fais , vers quel heure je rentre..
Au debut quand je partais , il hurlait a mort ,je devais chaque x revenir en arriere ! 
J ai trouvee la phrase magique ! Je ne t abandonne pas , ici on est ta famille !
Depuis c est ok , essaye de lui expliquer que c est pour son bien , qu Elle est chez Elle , avec tous ses copains...
En tout cas le mien m ecoute ! 
Bon courage pour les soins, je suis sure que tu vas y arriver !

----------


## sundae

Coucou doriant, je suis de tout cur avec toi, je sais que même si on na pas le choix, on se sent hyper mal quand on effraie un chat craintif en devant lattraper et le soigner, alors quon a passé comme toi des mois à établir un lien avec patience et douceur et à instaurer la confiance.

Est-ce-que tu as remarqué que Gladys touchait à son il, essayait de se gratter à ce niveau ? Parce que des fois certains vétos mettent des collerettes pour un oui ou un non, si elle ne fait jamais mine de toucher à son il, enlève-lui la collerette, qui ajoute à son stress.

Bien sûr si tu as constaté quelle essayait de se gratter lil, il faut lui laisser la collerette au moins quelques jours, même si elle le vit mal. Mais déjà sur les photos que tu as postées, même si elle est stressée, elle sest quand même débrouillée pour venir manger sur larbre à chat, elle nest pas restée prostrée dans un recoin, cest déjà vraiment pas mal pour un début, alors peut-être quelle va shabituer à la collerette et se calmer.

Peut-être que tu peux créer un post sur Rescue dans la rubrique Chats pour demander si par hasard qqun connaîtrait un super véto compréhensif dans ton secteur ? Sait-on jamais

Perso ça mest occasionnellement arrivé dutiliser une serviette avec un chat craintif pour pouvoir faire des soins, ça peut éviter de se faire griffer, mais jamais je nai jeté sauvagement une serviette sur un chat apeuré, non, je me rapproche progressivement en faisant des gestes très lents, en parlant doucement au chat et en clignant des yeux, il faut petit à petit lamener à se mettre dans un coin de la pièce et que tu fasses « barrage » pour quil ne puisse plus aller ailleurs, mais toujours en leffrayant le moins possible, en restant très calme. Puis une fois que tu es vraiment tout près delle, tu poses la serviette sur elle, il faut essayer de lenvelopper en laissant sa tête dépasser, tu peux te faire aider de Franck et quil maintienne la serviette au niveau des pattes avant, pendant que toi tu mets les gouttes dans les yeux. Dans ce genre de situation le contact de la serviette peut être moins stressant pour elle que vos mains. Il faut à la fois navoir aucun geste brusque mais aller vite.

Après cest sûr que cest beaucoup plus facile à dire quà faire, et que nous à lassociation, on peut profiter des moments où un chat entre de lui-même dans une cage pour aller manger par exemple, pour nous enfermer avec lui dans la cage, ainsi cest plus facile de lapprocher, dans une pièce cest bien sûr plus compliqué, et la méthode ne fonctionne pas sur tous les chats.

Mais même si ça te fait de la peine de la stresser, que tu as limpression de "trahir" sa confiance en lui imposant des soins (et je te comprends parfaitement, cest dur de voir dans le regard dun loulou quon lui fait peur et quil ne comprend pas pourquoi on lembête), cest pour son bien, quand Gladys sera guérie tu auras tout le temps de reprendre les choses en douceur avec elle, parfois on a limpression quon repart de zéro mais ce nest pas le cas, il peut y avoir une phase de régression mais ça passera, elle a ses copains pour se rassurer et tu as un super feeling avec les loulous, tu as fait des miracles avec eux, tu dégages tellement dondes dapaisement et de tendresse pour eux quune fois quelle sera guérie, elle ne pourra que le ressentir à nouveau.

Je pense bien à vous  ::

----------


## doriant

Coucou sundae  :Smile: 

La collerette c moi qui l'ai demandé, parce qu'effectivement gladys se frottait l'oeil de tps a autres, notamment après que je lui giclais tant bien que mal du serum ds la zone, et g pensé que ca m'aiderait a orienter sa tete vu qu'elle n'est pas manipulable.
Avec le recul, attendu que pr l'instant je ne peux pas la soigner (hier g reussi a verser deux gouttes du collyre 1/3 mais elle a reagi et apres ct foutu), il vaut mieux proteger son oeil de tt.

G reussi après une demi heure a lui remettre sa collerette, difficilement car elle me crache après, essaie de griffer, le drap de bain n'est pas suffisant pr la maintenir et ds le mini recoin où elle est, qui l'empeche de s'echapper vu que je suis devant, à moins de me sauter dessus (le coin penderie), l'inconvenient c que je ne peux agir que seule. G reussi a retourner la collerette en deux temps car elle ne se laisse pas toucher, avec une tige de perche jouet.

Pr passer le collyre ya qu'un seul truc faisable, c que je bricole un contour en bois qui la serre au possible, pr ne pas qu'elle se retourne, recule ou meme puisse se ratatiner, et fermé devant en bas pr ne pas qu'elle me morde ou griffe. En maintenant sa tete par la collerette c jouable, je vais essayer demain mais ca ne va ptetre marcher que pr le traitement de la journée, en faisant tout sur 1h, pr la suite m"étonnerait qu'elle se laisse encercler.

En fait yavait qu'une chose a faire pr traiter gladys, après l'avoir endormi ct l'amener en clinique pr qu'ils s'en debrouillent, peut-etre qu'ils auraient reussi en la shootant un peu. Demain je vais essayer mon idée, si ca ne marche pas (c pas dit que je bricole a la bonne dimension, d'autant avec la collerette, ni qu'on arrive a le lui passer dessus), je v faire les vetos du coin qui pourraient venir, voir ce quil reste a faire, il n'est pas question de laisser ce pb sans soins dessus, en plus la chatte ne mange que très peu, un peu de jus de soupe sheba là mais je ne la vois pas boire, elle est en train de degrader son etat avec ces chaleurs.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

il ne faudrait pas que Gladys fasse une petite dépression.........si elle ne mange plus etc.......J'espère que vous allez réussir votre contour en bois mais j'ai peur qu'elle se braque encore plus(psychologiquement) le véto à domicile ce serait bien mais certains ne veulent pas soigner des chats" sauvages "autrement que sous anesthésie  Que c'est compliqué et frustrant car elle ne comprends pas que vous ne voulez que la soignez
Petite puce

----------


## Bluecat

Mince mince mince quel stress ! 
Je suis de tout coeur avec toi, que c'est difficile de ne pas pouvoir lui faire comprendre que c'est pour l'aider tout ce qu'il se passe en ce moment.
Si elle mange un peu c'est déjà ça, si ça se trouve elle mange ou boit la nuit quand vous dormez ou alors quand vous n'êtes pas la ?
Petite Gladys laisses agir la magie Doriant s'il te plait.

----------


## nat34

Une hospitalisation en box le temps des soins? Ou une cage chez toi, pas drôle c'est sur mais bon, soigner son oeil est important.

----------


## doriant

En cage g la caisse de transport standart, mais ca n'ira pas c trop grand, si elle peut se retourner ou se redresser c mort. Et puis pr mettre du collyre faut etre pres, sans qu'elle puisse se redresser pr ne pas se blesser, bref, g vraiment pas envie de faire ce truc de torture car elle va tres mal le vivre mais il faut essayer, meme qu'elle n'ait que 2-3 fois son ttt ca sera tjrs plus de chances que rien pr guerir bien.

Alors g été sur les nerfs tte la journée, a passer chépa combien de coups de fil, à confirmer que si on ne vit pas ds un trou perdu ou si on s'appelle pas macron, les vetos de ville ne se deplacent pas a domicile. Yen a qu'un qui le pourrait, pas très loin et c pr ca qu'il pourrait mais il est debordé en ce moment forcément, et ne pourra pas venir ts les jours. On a juste 30 000hab, juste notre ville c dingue non ? G appelé une clinique et demandé un devis, ca rejoint ton idée nat, en amenant mes medics, on a eludé et noyé le poisson a m'expliquer que les applic en 1h ct pas possible, qu'il faudrait des injections, enfin j'adhere pas a l'idée de l'endormir tous les jours, ni à ne pas pouvoir verifier si les soins seront vraiment faits sur un tel chat, en + g pas eu de reponse devis donc méfiante, g pas insisté. Après g appelé pr avoir des noms de medic, on m'a cité qqchose vendu en farma, franck y est allé mais là bizarrement yavait pas ce dosage, fallait contacter le veto, alors que c vendu en farma donc encore une fois c le manque d'ordonnance qui a fait que, c tjrs la meme, entre ca, la prem fois et le petscool on se fout vraiment de nous. Retour case depart g appelé vetoadom, ma veto n'etant pas de garde suis tombée sur un autre qui a semblé embeté de sa blessure, m'a suggeré des gants spé pr ca, de faire venir qq1 pr resédater et voir où en est l'evolution; c bien prevu a la fin, pr constater la guerison et retirer le noeud de la collerette ), mais d'ici là aurait fallu soigner tous les jours, on peut pas lui faire subir le cirque et l'anesthesier chaque fois.

Ce soir elle etait affamée et a bien mangé, meme sa friandise, g détendu l'atmosphere en agitant le jouet et elle a bien suivi le truc, ensuite g renfermé gary puis edgi avec nous, je me doutais qu'elle serait contente, oh pr chacun d'eux elle a miaulé pr les appeler, mais eux st un peu effrayés et n'approchent pas d'elle, ca m'a attristé pr elle et g dû les faire ressortir peu après. A l'instant elle a remangé un peu et bu a la gamelle a force d'insister et de mimer le lappage, mais par contre impossible de la caresser elle se méfie et crache, c de bon augure pour demain.

----------


## joloclo

Je suis désolée de lire tous tes pbs avec la belle mais ne peux guère t'aider par contre tu pourrais mp Mistinguette  sur docti qui a eu des pbs de soins et de collyres avec ses loulous,elle a beaucoup d'experience et t'aidera volontiers si elle peut,ou juste remonter ton post docti.Il est évident que je ne veux pas dire que les filles ici ne st pas de bon conseil mais juste que Mis avec sa ribambelle de vieux chats malades a bien l'habitude des collyres.Quant à la collerette perso aucun de mes animaux l'accepte,j'ai même un collier lune qui n'a jamais servi si tu crois que c'est mieux je te l'envoie volontiers.Gros calins à ta troupe.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Après cest sûr que cest beaucoup plus facile à dire quà faire, et que  nous à lassociation, on peut profiter des moments où un chat entre de  lui-même dans une cage pour aller manger par exemple, pour nous enfermer  avec lui dans la cage, ainsi cest plus facile de lapprocher, dans une  pièce cest bien sûr plus compliqué, et la méthode ne fonctionne pas  sur tous les chats.



Peut être une idée à envisager Elle n'avait jamais eu besoin d'être soignée à l'asso Gladys?? c'est sûr que le fait de ne pas avoir été en fa pendant de si longues années ne l'a pas vraiment sociabilisée Attention, ce n'est pas un reproche mais une constatation

----------


## sundae

> Elle n'avait jamais eu besoin d'être soignée à l'asso Gladys??


Non, et doriant n'a vraiment pas de bol que ça arrive maintenant car sur toutes ces années on n'a jamais eu de souci avec la santé de Gladys.

----------


## doriant

Coucou !! 

bon je suis juste comblée ! Gladys a eu son traitement en début d'aprem, 3passes des collyres, bon sur une heure et non etalé ds la journée comme il aurait été idéal de faire, mais j'ai profité qu'elle soit assommée pr faire le max. C le fameux calmant que la pharma rechignait a me vendre, je suis allée faire l'ordonnance hier, bah c juste magique quoi, g pas trop surveillé gladys pdt les 2h où ca devait faire effet, g juste constaté qu'elle s'est deplacée de la penderie jusque sur le lit, bon elle a pris la paniere pr la litiere mais je ne lui en veux pas, c ptetre meme un second effet du medic; après 2h15 j'y suis allée, completement endormie la chatte, heureusement car a fallu que je m'y reprenne a plusieurs fois pr lui ouvrir son oeil (qu'on arrivait pas a ecarter, a fallu nos 2mains avec franck) mais elle a très peu reagi, g pu appliquer 3fois la serie, a une vingtaine de minutes d'intervalle, et meme la soulever pr la mettre ds une paniere, pr rejoindre le salon, pour enfin revivre quoi. Là bas g remis le dessous de la collerette correctement, puisquil etait retourné a rejoindre ses pattes, a fallu forcer sur le plastique donc ca l'a de suite fait sursauter et tituber avant de se rendormir. Elle s'est reveillée peu de temps après, a bien baillé, bon depuis elle fait que dormir ds son coin, mais meme sans le medic ct ainsi ces derniers jours.

Elle a mangé un sachet de gourmet, pas voulu boire mais je v représenter la fontaine ds un tit moment. Puis des croquettes, bon tt va bien qd meme. Il faudrait refaire un coup ce soir, on va voir si elle est calme.

Je vais demander confirmation au veto (puisque je n'ai vu que la fille de l'accueil hier) pour savoir si je peux en redonner demain, ou bien la moitié pr voir, idealement faudrait qu'on puisse le faire ts les jours, sinon ts les 2jours, pr qu'elle ait un peu de soins regulierement.

Enfin voilà je suis soulagée, d'autant qu'on a trouvé ce qui semble marcher pr amener chez veto quand yaura besoin.

----------


## nat34

Super, tu es trop forte!!!!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Bonne nouvelle pour toi ,et Gladys ! Chapeau !

----------


## doriant

oh nat c le medic qui est trop fort lol, j'esperais que ca la calmerait un peu, mais en doutais aussi car c dit que ce genre de trucs ne marchent pas sur tlm, et bon c un cas quoi. Mais on l'a laissé au calme pr que ca agisse bien, bon jespere qu'elle va pas trop s'y habituer ensuite, faut qu'on voit a present pr les dosages ce qui est le mieux a faire. Enfin c trop chouette parce que vous savez, à part ce tuyau de veto personne n'a rien voulu prescrire sans la voir, ct crutial que ca marche, je suis heureuse que qq1 ait pris son cas au serieux, elle en a assez eu d'indifference ds sa vie gladys.

Ce veto sera l'élu de fait !! l'autre qui me paraissait bien mais ne s'est jamais mouillée pr les chats qu'elle ne voyait pas, sans vouloir non plus venir alors que son cabinet est a 4km, c terminé, et les autres qui ont refusé aussi, c pas avec eux qu'on traitera. Ils veulent se proteger de pseudos proces imaginaires au detriment des animaux, veulent pas se deplacer ds des situations difficiles, s'emmerder avec ca car l'argent rentre aussi bien en restant ds leur salle, a remplir leur agenda de rv pas forcement urgents plutot que se garder une marge comme n'importe quel dentiste/medecin. Leur position est ptetre comprehensible pr des cas mais elle n'a pas a etre radicale, enfin heureusement que sont pas tous ainsi  :Smile:

----------


## sundae

Ouf quel soulagement que tu aies pu la soigner ! Bravo doriant !

----------


## nat34

C'est ta persévérance qui est la cause de ce succès.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Quelle belle nouvelle ce matin  ::  ::  Gladys qui se laisse "un peu faire"  Elle est trognotte
Bravo à vous Doriant

----------


## doriant

22/07
 hier soir

Coucou joloclo, excuse-moi ma reponse a été zappée ds mes manip, tu vas croire que je t'ai mis un vent alors que suis super contente de te voir/te lire. Ya bien longtemps je ne suis pas retournée sur docti, jy suis passé après t'avoir lu, g posté bon pas a mistinguette, a ecthelion, je ne sais pas sil y vient tjrs.

Si tu lis ces lignes tu vois la super nouvelle du traitement magique ! A lheure où jecris, j'ai debauché plus tot pr administrer ca a gladys et la traiter avant cette nuit, puisque ce matin elle n'a rien voulu avaler. C'est une aubaine pr moi parce qu'il peut etre donné ts les jours et sans risque, je pourrai surement l'utiliser pr fedora afin de lui faire la pds, verifier ses reins et sil ya pas d'hyperthyroidie.

Donc là j'attends que madame soit bien ds les vappes, et decision prise puisque la collerette la deprime a mort et la rend completement inerte a tout, je le vois bien que ca la degoute de se mouvoir et meme de manger, c pas simple, on va faire le test soins sans elle, franck sera là pr verifier qu'elle ne se frotte pas trop, si c pas bon on remettra.

Je vous joins qq fotos plus legeres de ces derniers jours  :Smile: 

 g cru que la miss etait accrochée mais non c juste la ventilation des aisselles.

 edgi est dingue des pigeons, on a une ptite famille qui est née ds le coin et y creche, les petits dorment meme ds les pots de fleurs sur le balcon fenetre de la chambre.

 "dis le que c moi le plus beau !!"

 'mais tu nous emmerdes, tu le sais ca ?"

 19/07

----------


## Bluecat

"La ventilation des aisselles"  ::   ::

----------


## Liolia

Salut Doriant,

Je vois que tu as eu pas mal d'émotions fortes avec la minette. C'est quoi ce médicament? Un anxio? car ça a l'air radical.

Je voudrais revenir sur ce que tu disais au sujet de la technique du chat sushi ou du chat burrito, au choix  :Smile: 

Moi à la base cette technique je ne l'avais pas utilisée sur un chat sauvage ou tout simplement farouche, mais sur Bianca qui si elle me connait depuis bébé et n'hésite pas à se vautrer sur moi est prête à m'arracher un bras des qu'il s'agit du moindre soin. Comme nous étions complices je n'ai eu aucun scrupule à la contraindre en cas de besoin, je ne m'étais jamais dit qu'elle m'en tiendrait rancune.

Les choses ont été différentes avec Totoro, carrément sauvage et flippé, et j'étais dans le même état d'esprit que toi à savoir : il va m'en vouloir, il va être traumatisé, il va régresser. Et c'était très difficile, c'est dur quand tu dois faire des soins et que tu as l'impression d'être maltraitante. Les premières fois j'étais hyper stressée et du coup lui encore plus, et puis une fois j'ai cru apercevoir une plaie à son cou, il ne voulait pas que je regarde et j'ai eu si peur que je l'ai chopé, emballé dans le plaid et examiné. Mais j'avais tellement peur qu'il ait une blessure que je n'ai pas pensé une seule seconde au stress que la situation occasionnait. Eh bien cette fois là, il s'est caché 20 min ensuite et est ressorti sans rancune. 
Ce que je veux dire avec cette histoire, c'est que quand je devais emballer Totoro dans un plaid pour lui soigner les yeux et les oreilles je me sentais tellement mal de lui faire ça qu'il sentait mon malaise et se sentait encore plus apeuré. Désormais quand j'ai un soin à lui faire, je l'emballe sans état d'âme, je lui fais le soin en lui parlant, je lui dis désolé mon pote je sais que t'es pas content mais je dois te soigner et quand je le relâche il file mais n'en fait pas toute une histoire.

Totoro sera toujours un chat sauvage, il n'aimera jamais la contrainte, même pas la contrainte d'un câlin dans mes bras ( même si je continues d’espérer vu que désormais il se blottit contre mon ventre le soir  ::  ). Mais il sait que quand je l'emballe dans le plaid c'est pas la fin du monde ou la guerre, je vais juste lui mettre des trucs dans les yeux ou les oreilles et  ensuite ce sera fini. Et il ne m'en veut pas après.

Alors je sais bien que c'est facile de conseiller, mais je crois que tu devrais plus te faire confiance à toi, ces chats se sentent en sécurité avec toi, ils savent que tu leur veux du bien, que tu veilles sur eux, et ils ne cesseront pas de penser toutes ces bonnes choses rassurantes parce que tu les emballes et leur met du collyre.

Je vous souhaites à tous une longue vie de bonheur partagé, et il y aura d'autres soins, d'autres bobos à soigner, il faut aussi qu'ils apprennent que dans ces cas là il n'y a pas de danger. Ils apprendront que quand ils souffrent, ils peuvent te faire confiance.

J'ajoute aussi, que pour avoir fait des soins assez longs sur des jeunes chats sauvages, c'est à dire plusieurs minutes, cette technique a vite un côté apaisant, car le chat est serré dans un tissu son corps est à l'abri il ne peut pas lutter en griffant, la tension descend d'un coup pour lui comme pour toi. De toute façon comme tu l'as dit, tu ne peux pas anesthésier tes chats chaque fois qu'ils auront un pépin ou devront aller chez le véto, et je ne sais pas quel médicament à marché sur ta minette, mais ça doit quand même bien être costaud.

----------


## doriant

Coucou liolia  :Smile: 

Oui je suis sure que Gladys ressent mon apprehension, a me faire niaquer deja ! le souci c qu'on n'arrive pas a la neutraliser, elle est très vive deja, et meme en y allant doucement et surement elle fait ce qu'il faut a se défendre donc il est impossible pr nous de l'emmailloter meme lorsqu'elle semble coincée ds un angle. Et puis elle reagit a tout violemment, meme une goutte sur elle, elle s'en est deja prise mais ne s'y fait pas, donc pr le collyre c très compliqué parce qu'il ne faudrait pas la blesser, tout en lui faisant ouvrir l'oeil. Le produit là c un simple tranquillisant des nerfs, bon elle ne se souviendra pas de l'innofensivité de nos actes, en ca elle ne progressera pas, mais je ne veux pas prendre de risques inutiles ni pr nous ni pr elle.

En fait gladys est une boule de nerfs au naturel, il suffit qu'un rien vienne la contrarier, un geste pdt qu'elle mange, n'importe quoi, et elle arrete de suite; quand on la caresse elle peut sursauter, avoir des moments de recul, sinon elle va remuer la queue très rapidement, a jouer c pareil elle s'effraie d'un rien; elle ne supporte pas la contrainte, c du sauvage et du temperament melés qui font qu'on aura pas le dessus je pense ds le temps.

----------


## Liolia

Mais un tranquilisant du type anxiolitique ? ou un truc plus naturel?

Son œil va mieux? Sinon si c'est une boule de nerfs tu devrais lui faire une cure de zylkene sur plusieurs mois.

Totoro aussi arrive parfois à anticiper que je vais l'attraper, mais je lâche pas l'affaire car si je laisse tomber ça le conforte dans sa peur et sa méfiance, il n'y a aucun aboutissement aucune cohérence si je tente de l'attraper et qu'une fois qu'il s'est planqué et débattu il ne se passe rien du tout. Quand je vois qu'il n'est pas d'humeur a être conciliant, je jette le plaid sur lui et je le chope et l’emmaillote en vitesse.

----------


## doriant

Je ne sais pas si ca va mieux, je ne pense pas car elle ferme tjrs son oeil, ca coule tjrs, je v faire le ttt sur une semaine a compter de quand j'ai commencé, cad en retard, et on va aller chez veto pr s'en assurer.
Vraiment, je n'imagine pas gladys en etat de recevoir ce genre de soins après un attrapage musclé via plaid, meme quon arriverait a immobiliser son corps, on ne peut pas lui mettre les doigts sur le visage sans se faire mordre, faudrait lui plaquer la tete au sol, lui faire ecarter l'oeil, c compliqué quoi.

----------


## Liolia

> Vraiment, je n'imagine pas gladys en etat de recevoir ce genre de soins après un attrapage musclé via plaid, meme quon arriverait a immobiliser son corps, on ne peut pas lui mettre les doigts sur le visage sans se faire mordre, faudrait lui plaquer la tete au sol, lui faire ecarter l'oeil, c compliqué quoi.


Pas musclé, ferme, et le plaid doit être serré au niveau des épaules, pas au cou, tu le mets comme un lange bien serré, une pointe doit remonter sur le ventre, une du côté enveloppe étroitement les pattes et et s'enroule en mode burrito autour du corps et la dernière pareil mais dans l'autre sens. Tu fais ça sur ton lit. Si les bénévoles d'aide aux felins reviennent te voir ils pourront sûrement te montrer, mais faut pas le faire pour rien, tu devras lui nettoyer les oreilles ou autre histoire qu'elle comprenne et fasse le lien. Et sinon tu m'as pas dit pour le traitement calmant? 

Pour son oeil c'est pas terrible si ça coule.

Et pour le zylkène sur le long terme tu as des resultats, moi j'y croyais pas trop pourtant.

----------


## doriant

Ca c un truc chimique, sachant qu'il fallait qqchose qui agisse vite et urgemment g pas trop cherché coté naturel. Après bon ca reste exceptionnel comme recours, je ne souhaite pas inhiber les chats au quotidien pour qu'ils soient autrement, ds les premiers mois de leur arrivée je mettais du feliway pour les aider mais après g arreté pour qu'ils s'adaptent vraiment d'eux memes, ils ont qd meme deja progressé pour etre moins sur la defensive, mais bon ca ne fait que quelques mois qu'ils sont là. Faudra que j'en parle au veto quand on ira pr fedora. G qd meme une mefiance visavis des huiles essentielles et de tt ce qu'ils peuvent inhaler; lesdites odeurs naturelles que les chats sont censées aimer ne fonctionnent pas tjrs, meme la menthe a chat, et bon meme si ca detend l'ambiance, il suffit que un soit stressé pr communiquer ca aux autres donc ca me parait limité comme action. Mais v mieux me renseigner pr zylkene et les fleurs de bach.

----------


## Liolia

> Ca c un truc chimique, sachant qu'il fallait qqchose qui agisse vite et urgemment g pas trop cherché coté naturel. Après bon ca reste exceptionnel comme recours, je ne souhaite pas inhiber les chats au quotidien pour qu'ils soient autrement, ds les premiers mois de leur arrivée je mettais du feliway pour les aider mais après g arreté pour qu'ils s'adaptent vraiment d'eux memes, ils ont qd meme deja progressé pour etre moins sur la defensive, mais bon ca ne fait que quelques mois qu'ils sont là. Faudra que j'en parle au veto quand on ira pr fedora. G qd meme une mefiance visavis des huiles essentielles et de tt ce qu'ils peuvent inhaler; lesdites odeurs naturelles que les chats sont censées aimer ne fonctionnent pas tjrs, meme la menthe a chat, et bon meme si ca detend l'ambiance, il suffit que un soit stressé pr communiquer ca aux autres donc ca me parait limité comme action. Mais v mieux me renseigner pr zylkene et les fleurs de bach.



Les huiles essentielles c'est très mauvais pour les chats, il y a des cas de mort par intoxication, leur foie ne gère pas les phénols. Certaines huiles sont inoffensives mais il ne faut pas jouer, seul un aromathérapeute sérieux peut dire lesquelles utiliser.

Concernant le chimique, oui je me doutais bien que c'était un anxio pour qu'elle dorme comme ça. Les benzodiazepines ça tape déjà bien sur le cerveau et la mémoire des humains, alors nos animaux... L'accoutumance est réelle et rapide. Et d'ailleurs toutes les molecules psy qui sont données parfois aux animaux présentent un risque de désinhibition chez eux, parce que bon ils ne sont pas comme nous leur stress et leurs peurs ils ne les décortiquent pas des heures dans leurs têtes en philosophant. Du coup ça peut carrément changer le comportement de l'animal, lui faire oublier ses bonnes manières envers ses congénères et même le rendre très agressif.

Le zylkène c'est une protéine de lait. C'est sûr qu'une prise ne te permettra pas de lui faire les soins sans qu'elle réagisse, mais comme tu as dit plus haut que même en dehors des soins c'est une boule de nerfs, elle pourrait en tirer de gros bénéfices, mais sur le long terme.

D'ailleurs j'ai lu qu'il est recommandé dans le cas d'un groupe de chat, de donner du zylkène à tout le monde.

Moi je n'en avais donné qu'a Totoro et Batman mais j'ai eu de bons résultats sur Totoro, et assez rapidement. Pour Batman je ne saurais pas dire si le zylkène l'a détendu à ce moment là ou si il était juste trop content de venir seul avec moi dans la cuisine pour avoir son zylkène dans une friandise liquide, il aime tellement être le centre du monde et manger des friandises celui là!

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est tres bien les Fleurs de Bach, ca traite en profondeur , il faut un peu de temps pour les effets.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C est tres bien les Fleurs de Bach, ca traite en profondeur , il faut un peu de temps pour les effets.

----------


## nat34

Oui c'est bien tout çà, mais là on est dans l'urgence, une minette qui a mal et qu'on ne peut pas contraindre, ce médicament s'il lui permet de faire ses soins sans stress pendant une dizaine de jours, s'il lui permet d'aller chez le véto sans risque de régression, c'est ce qu'il lui faut.
Il sera temps de voir les autres pistes quand elle ne sera plus en urgence et douloureuse.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Personne n a dit d arreter le traitement on parlait du futur .

----------


## nat34

Ah d'accord

----------


## Liolia

Moi je donne ces précisions à Doriant parce que je sais que certains vétos conseillent de donner des benzos aux animaux. Sur ce coup là ils se mouillent rarement, ils conseillent d'aller chez un généraliste se le faire prescrire, se faire prescrire la molecule pour humain.

Sauf qu'une prise de ce type de produit doit être exceptionnelle, il y a des risques de toxicité, qui peuvent aller jusqu'a des lésions hépatiques.

Je ne dis pas ça pour emmerder Doriant, j'adore Doriant, j'adore la façon dont elle vit avec les 4 minous. Je dis ça pour qu'elle le sache vu que le veto lui a dit le nom par téléphone et que d'après ce que j'ai compris l'obtenir à été compliqué.

Après, c'est peut-être pas des benzodiazépines qu'elle lui donne. Elle nous le dira bien.

En tout cas j'espère que l'oeil de la minette ira mieux.

----------


## nat34

Comment va la miss?

----------


## doriant

Coucou nat.

Depuis qu'on a retiré la collerette la miss a retrouvé ses habitudes bien comme avant !! elle m'a parlé, s'est frottée pr dire bjour, calin a edgi, et les autres aussi, tlm redort les uns avec les autres, refréquentent leur piece. Par contre nous n'arrivons pas a lui donner ts les jours son traitement, parce qu'on dirait qu'elle sent le truc, elle ne mange pas tte la dose. Lundi soir g remis un "bonus' au bout de 3h30 voyant qu'elle luttait mais tenait bien, ca a été elle a plongé, mardi on a fait un break, hier soir a pas reussi (meme pb pr absorber la dose), ce matin idem elle a pas voulu manger ni boire son jus, elle en a pris 1/3 a peine meme melangé a diverses choses. Donc là pr aujourdui g brieffé mon homme pr cet aprem qu'il essaie, et on a retiré toutes les gamelles, no croquettes, elle est privée jusqu'a demain car faudra la traiter a l'aube pr l'emmener chez veto.

Son oeil est un peu plus ouvert, tantot fermé, ca me parait voilé, j'espere que c pas infecté, on verra bien demain. Si c infecté ca serait pas etonnant, aurait fallu le faire 4-6 fois par jour et etalé idealement, on a fait 3fois sur une heure 3j au total ;( Je vous dirai ce qu'il en est, jspere qu'il aura d'autres conseils pr elle.

----------


## nat34

Je croise les doigts alors

----------


## doriant

L'oeil de gladys ne va pas bien, c inflammatoire et rouge, si on ne tente rien ca va bientot percer. Donc je la recupere ce soir, là ils lui font un pansement avec sa paupiere en suture et une injection d'antibio pr 15j, a moi après de mettre du collyre regulierement dessus, d'autant avec ces chaleurs pdt une dizaine de jours, elle aura collerette pas le choix. V l'isoler ds la piece du fond de fait puisque la collerette l'empeche de se deplacer bien, on va tirer les rideaux pr l'epargner au max, ramener le brumisateur pr humidifier l'air ca devrait l'aider, et v prendre ma semaine pr m'en oqp. Vous dirai ce soir comment elle réagit à ce changement.

----------


## sundae

Pas facile tout ça, pauvre Gladys, et c'est bien des soucis pour toi. Courage doriant, au moins tu as réussi à l'emmener chez le véto, et elle va recevoir des soins, ça devrait aller mieux ensuite.

----------


## doriant

OUii elle a mieux été prise en charge cette fois  :Smile:  "tarsoraphie", c impressionnant, enfin moi je n'avais jamais vu, ils ont mis une tite capsule a la paupiere plutot que suturer en haut pr son confort.... g demandé des AI pr etre sure qu'elle n'ait pas mal, elle en a pr 5j mais on a pris la grde boite parce que connaissant Madame, si jamais elle boude sa gamelle et gache le produit, on sera pas le bec ds l'eau. 

A mon grd etonnement elle n'a pas peté un plomb en rentrant; elle a devoré et enormément bu, ensuite a quitté le lit pour nous retrouver au séjour, puis me voir a la cuisine, et parler a edgi. Gary lui est un peu choqué depuis ce matin, pr dire il a très peu mangé, c peut-etre son absence qu'il a vue ou la cage de transport je sais pas, g pourtant été discrete mais il a tilté. Le veto me conseille de diviser son medoc matin et soir pr qu'elle soit traitable tt le long. Bon tu sais g pris des congés donc je vais pouvoir bien m'en oqper, deja ya un coté où elle voit pas donc ca devrait aller a l'approche, j'espere aussi qu'elle va s'y habituer a force. Ptite puce c des soucis mais c surtout pr elle que c dur, faut qu'elle garde le moral. Mais là je pense qu'en intervenant ainsi sur son oeil, elle a compris qu'on faisait qqchose, meme si elle sait pas que c pr l'aider, elle sait qu"on répond a son pb qui la fait souffrir depuis un moment a présent, peut-etre qu'elle va progresser en confiance.

----------


## phacélie

J'ai eu une minette à qui on avait fait ça et ça avait très bien bien fonctionné.
Bon rétablissement à Gladys.

----------


## doriant

Merci bcp phacélie. Le veto semblait dire 50% de chance, ya 3mm peu pres de creux, mais keskon peut faire de plus de tte facon. Ce matin elle n'a pas pris ses medics, elle veut rien avaler, a uriné sous elle, jspere ca va lui passer bientot. Phacélie comment faisais-tu pour lui mettre du collyre, elle ne bougeait pas trop quand tu lui tirais l'oeil vers le bas ? gladys ne supporte pas d'etre touchée là, c emmerdant, pis vu qu'elle doit y avoir mal et ne prend pas ses medics, ca risque pas de changer.

----------


## phacélie

Je ne vais pas trop pouvoir t'aider en te disant ça je pense parce que ma minette était (elle est décédée) très patiente et elle se laissait faire plutôt facilement : je la "coinçais" sous mon bras gauche, la main de ce bras pour tenir l'oeil et l'autre pour mettre le collyre, ça allait vite et elle n'avait pas le temps de s'impatienter.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Je me réjouissais au message de 22h10 et là Zut la petite Gladys "fait des siennes" Petite puce

----------


## Torie

Essaye la musique douce pour l'apaiser.

----------


## doriant

Je ne connais pas torie, en fait hier aprem je suis allée au cabinet véto pr prendre conseil car gladys en reprenant ses esprits a retrouvé sa collerette et son oeil clos donc s'est juste laissé dépérir, on m'a conseillé de lui fiche la paix 24/48h. Mais la musique dit-il n'a pas d'effets. On m'a expliqué que l'essentiel du traitement ct l'operation, après le collyre c un gros +, l'AI il faudrait qu'elle l'ait, mais que bon ils connaissent des maitres aimants qui ne peuvent soigner leurs animaux difficiles et finissent par les laisser vivre avec leur pb et s'en remettre, ou pas d'ailleurs, l'air de dire que je devrais ptetre me faire une raison. Sauf que je m'en rendrais malade avant d'abandonner, on veut faire le max pr qu'elle guerisse.

Là après 40h de jeun total, où g eu beau presenter les gamelles, amener la fontaine, donner de l'eau au bord a la seringue, la toiletter, dormir avec elle, enfin l'entourer comme je pouvais, la faire redresser pr manger, a part sursauter, cracher et grogner elle ne voulait rien, continuait d'uriner sous elle. Enfin, ce midi g de nouveau recouru à edgi, attiré près d'elle non sans mal car tlm evite la chambre quand elle y est, ca a fait un declic en le voyant, elle s'est redressée vers la gamelle, a lappé du jus de sachet avec le calmant. C terrible parce que je sais que c eux sa motivation mais je n'ai pas la main non plus sur eux pr les amener exactement a ce que je souhaite faire, et bon ils sont pas solidaires faut le dire.

De fait un bon moment après, pas endormie mais molle, j'ai pu la deplacer ds le sejour. Son etat du moment ct ca :


on lui a donné 2x du collyre, en utilisant le dos d'une cuillere pr tirer vers le bas, c pas genial mais ses reactions st pas hs et sa tete n'est pas immobile dedans, je tiens pas a me faire mordre. Quand elle s'est levée après elle a devoré, du sachet, des boulettes, de la mousse ds laquelle g glissé l'AI.

et elle est allée deux fois ds les litieres, donc c super ca se confirme qu'elle revit bien en etant ds cet etat. A present il ne faut pas qu'elle en sorte, je sais pas encore comment v proceder, il faut diviser les doses c sur. Pr mettre le collyre quand elle sera plus eveillée, c encore pas fait, mais on va essayer encore et encore.

En tt cas bon, ca prend des grosses proportions et du stress pr pas grand chose a la base, mais on apprend en meme temps.

----------


## Torie

Un article sur l'effet de la musique sur les chats:
https://wamiz.com/chats/actu/compose...isir-6073.html

Mes chats ont toujours étaient sensible à la musique humaine, ils sont comme nous ils ont leur préférence  et leurs moments.
Deux exemples de musique special chat:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8fPbyNqFVvU

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yDPHPYbM_K8

----------


## Roukmoutt

J espere que ta petiote va un peu mieux , c est un gros souci pour toi et elle . Je parlais beaucoup avec mes chats ... A voir si ca te convient et je les soignais avec des fleurs de Bach , en complement .pleins de bonnes pensees pour vous tous . ::

----------


## Liolia

Tiens Doriant je suis tombée sur ce produit en faisant des recherches pour Miel et Totoro qui ont les gencives atteintes, ( et comme le stress fait baisser les défenses immunitaires je cherche un calmant naturel à leur donner ) du coup j'ai pensé à toi, ça s'appelle ananxivia, ça vaut le coup de tenter.

----------


## Liolia

Et sur une conversation de la section chien, des membres conseillent ceci:

https://www.chiensetchatsnaturelleme...e-dorwest.html

----------


## Liolia

> Un article sur l'effet de la musique sur les chats:
> https://wamiz.com/chats/actu/compose...isir-6073.html
> 
> Mes chats ont toujours étaient sensible à la musique humaine, ils sont comme nous ils ont leur préférence  et leurs moments.
> Deux exemples de musique special chat:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8fPbyNqFVvU
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yDPHPYbM_K8


Le premier morceau gros succès ici sur les chats ET les chiens, même moi je me suis sentie apaisée par les sons ronronnants.

----------


## Torie

> Le premier morceau gros succès ici sur les chats ET les chiens, même moi je me suis sentie apaisée par les sons ronronnants.


Tu dois avoir des gênes  de chat  ::

----------


## Liolia

possibeule!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Il y a aussi les sels de Schussler, en complement des medicaments . 
Comment va ta petite ?

----------


## doriant

Coucou les filles !

Merci beaucoup pr ces astuces, je dois voir veto mardi pr retirer les points et verdict, donc on en reparlera de ces choses, parce que c THE point essentiel pr reussir les soins avec les chats.

Gladys prend très bien son AI ts les matins, oufff ! et pr les collyres, on va dire que c pas si mal meme si on le met pas forcement nickel ds l'oeil, vu qu'elle est reticente a etre touchée là, je parviens a le faire de temps a autres sur 24h.

Hier elle n'a pas mangé ni bu de tte la journée/soirée, j'ai proposé au moins 15fois, donc pas eu son calmant mais encore sous l'effet je pense car meme si elle reagissait bien du regard (tentatives de jeu) elle n'etait pas aussi agressive qu'au naturel, plutot en mode terreur quand j'arrivais.
En cours de journée elle s'est isolée ds la chambre, et restée des heures durant sur le lit, sans vie quoi, donc encore un gros coup de stress pr moi de la revoir se laisser couler et risquer de se deshydrater, cette fois j'y suis allée à l'enrouler avec le drap pour la ramener ds le salon, elle a un peu grogné mais s'est laissé faire, bah vous me croirez ptetre pas, sitot posée sur le coussin sur la table, elle s'est redressée et est allée voir ds les gamelles sur le plateau. C juste dingue quoi, je ne sais pas ce qui se passe ds sa tete, c space.

Aujourdui je n'ai pas donné le calmant ds son repas du matin, je veux voir si elle continue de se laisser faire, en lui posant le plaid sur elle quand je lui mets des gouttes, jespere qu'elle comprend que c le signal et qu'elle s'y habitue. Si ca va pas on va redonner dès qu'elle souhaite manger. Par contre c impossible de lui nettoyer la zone, a descendre sur le nez, et c pas jojo quoi tous les poils collés.

Je vais aller acheter de bonnes choses a manger pr elle  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Plutôt bonnes, ces nouvelles  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

Ouii !! aujourdui c franchement super  ::  elle a bien mangé ds l'aprem, mousse, croquettes, friandise, bu ds la foulée, demi barquette sheba en rentrant des courses, et g mis 4fois je crois du collyre, +/-bien donc je v continuer ds la soirée, et surtout elle s'est deplacée de coins dodos, puis a rejoint les autres qui ne sont pas partis, pr elle c le bonheur, g meme pu lui gratter sous le cou, c la premiere fois depuis qu'elle a la collerette, elle a apprecié mistinguette ! on a joué, enfin g joué, a la plume de pigeon mais ca l'a intéressée, g mangé devant elle, ce qui l'a ptetre mise en appetit, et g essayé de nettoyer avec une brosse a dent chien, très pratique, bon g pu qu'effleurer, n refera demain.



 detendue, heureuse à l'instant  :Smile:

----------


## sundae

Prends patience et aie confiance, jolie Gladys, tout ça c'est pour ton bien, et bravo à doriant qui fait le maximum pour la princesse  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Notre belle Gladys va nous faire attraper des "sueurs froides" lol 

espérons qu'elle continue à se détendre gentiment ::

----------


## doriant

Ouii tt le temps des sueurs froides pr moi lol, entre les fois où elle reste immobile devant sa bonne gamelle avec les produits, les fois où elle rentre ds les meubles et deguerpit comme une dingue, où elle me fuit dès que j'approche, où au contraire les moments où elle se decide à manger et on ne bouge plus d'un pouce pr ne pas l'interrompre (elle a tjrs cette tendance là au naturel d'arreter si un truc la derange), c pas la rigolade loool mais quel bonheur à chaque petite etape reussie !

Ce matin g sorti ma meilleure cartouche, une boite almo nature thon, que je garde justement pr des repas "hors-ordinaires" a fedora, et les moments difficiles, ca se presentait mal, une demi heure couchée fixe devant, g meme fait manger sa part a edgi devant mais aucune reaction, je me voyais deja le mettre a la poub, puis ds un elan de bougeage ds le salon, s'est dirigée vers une gamelle de skas des autres chats, alors viiiite je lui ai tendu le bon almo medic et AI dedans, elle a devoré  :Smile:  faut pas rater le coche avec elle ! Ca m'a permis ensuite de lui mettre son collyre sans qu'elle ne rechigne trop, g pu lui nettoyer un peu sous le cou du coté aveugle, pr l'autre elle y voit donc a peur, mais les amas collés par contre, trop collé, ca attendra après l'anesthésie car faut tirer voire couper pr défaire.


Normalement la cure de collyre devrait s'arreter, mais on va prolonger tant qu'il en reste, ca ne lui nuira pas. Je crois que les autres chats ont intégré qu'elle n'allait pas bien, et qu'on prenait soin d'elle. Hier gary lui a crach après quand elle a voulu les sentir sur le canapé. Tristesse pr moi de la voir exclue encore, encore, g repris gary en lui parlant de gladys, g meme mimé avec une autre collerette, oh il m'a écouté mais bon il a pas compris je sais bien, rien que le prenom des autres. J'en suis con des fois.

La chaleur est marquée ici, g acheté la semaine derniere une colonne ventilo et un brumisateur pr equilibrer l'air (faute de budget, le purificateur ce sera pr plus tard), fedora adooore, edgi moins, il a plus vite fait de s'étaler ds la salle de bain. Hier je lui ai passé le gant et g pu caresser son bidou sans qu'il ne bronche.

Ya tjrs des progres, fedora et edgi miaulent un peu plus fort, elle elle n'hesite plus a venir me trouver et miauler ou me regarder ds les yeux pr avoir sa part de croquettes (yen a a volonté ds le salon mais je l'ai habituée a avoir une autre marque en pluss pr lui varier, c que pr elle donc je donne au besoin). Ds ses moments calins meubles, on ne lésine pas, elle a la dose  :Smile: 

Edgi reste couché au sol quand je passe a coté, c pas systematique mais on y arrive. Par moments il ve s'installer sur le canapé du sejour, et me regarde parce que j'y suis, avant qu'il ne rebrousse chemin je me leve, et lui fais signe de monter, autrement dit je cede ma place au chat pr me mettre sur une chaise  ::  il l'a compris, me regarde et monte. Faut qu'il apprenne a partager avec moi, pr l'instant je fais le truc a l'envers, je m'asseois quand il y est couché pr quil me tolere a coté.

Gary lui aussi se rapproche de plus en plus, réclame des calins, il gagne en confiance avec nous. Il s'est trouvé une niche planque juste assez grande pr lui, il y sieste des heures tranquille avant de se remontrer, tout va bien. J'ai trouvé un jeu qui interesse tlm et longuement, la plume sous la porte ou tt autre support de cachette, le plus fort à ce jeu c edgi parce qu'une fois la plume extirpée il se barre vite avec pr lui régler son compte.

Qques clichés des 3derniers jours. Comme d'hab mitraille du couple, je ne peux resister. très collés en ce moment, et des seances de debarbouillage en regle mutuel  :Smile: 








 la vie est dure qd meme !


 Gaga et sa planque, a l'ombre au frais peut-etre.


 a l'instant. Je n'ai pas trop pris gladys en foto, c pas folichon, mais elle est contente là sur le canapé, elle a miaulé et charpi après un calin. Parce que edgi etait près d'elle ! 

 et féfé qui a chaud.

----------


## Liolia

Les autres sont sûrement mal à l'aise avec la collerette de gladys, ça passera quand elle ne l'aura plus

----------


## doriant

Exact !! ils la voient comme une martienne et gardent leurs distances, c aussi lié a son etat agressif qu'ils ont vu lors des tentatives initiales de soins, et ses reactions brusques quand elle bute partout ou s'ebourriffe, elle n'est plus trop elle-meme en ce moment mais c bientot fini, on compte les jours. Bon par contre 10j pr une tarso ca me parait juste, jespere que ce sera suffisant pr avoir cicatrisé.

----------


## doriant

::  ::  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl: 

Mamzelle va retrouver son oeil !! c une grande joie à la maison !!! on n'en a pas chié pr rien toutes les 2 ! La veto a été stupefaite sur ces 12j, de sa "capacité à se regenerer", c très joli si l'on peut dire, presque uniforme, hormis le centre un petit manque de cicatrisation mais c normal semble t'il que la peripherie prenne davantage.

Alors on doit poursuivre les collyres sur une semaine pour finaliser, collerette tjrs pr eviter grattage lié a cicatrisation, mais voilà elle est tirée d'affaire, oufff !

Sundae !!  ::  ton geste que g trouvé ds la boite aux lettres nous a bcp touché avec guigui, c vraiment adorable d'avoir envoyé une participation pr ses soins, je te remercie beaucoup, cela a couvert la visite d'aujourdui avec renouvellement des collyres  :Smile:  On a beaucoup de chances de t'avoir rencontrée car tu es une personne vraiment remarquable et magnifique, ma ptite gladys aussi, comme les autres chats, au delà de l'amour et du temps que tu leur as porté, doit beneficier de ces bonnes ondes qui veillent sur elle, g envie de penser que ca joue bcp ds sa reussite  :Smile: 

Alors je vous glisse qq fotos et video du retour ! Elle est soulagée d'etre rentrée (le coup de la cage c dur, d'ailleurs edgi qui l'a vue avant le depart est parti se cacher), et pouvoir rouvrir son oeil la rend plus receptive a ce qui se passe. A devoré, puis caliné :

----------


## Liolia

Allez courage Gladys, la collerette c'est plus qu'une question de jours!  :: 

Tu dois être tellement soulagée Doriant!

----------


## sundae

Que je suis contente !  :: 

Merci doriant pour tout le mal que tu te donnes pour soigner la miss au mieux  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> c une grande joie à la maison !!!


Sur le post aussi ::  Quel magnifique histoire Doriant que celle de vos protégés
Quel amour, quelle patience.............Je pense que Gladys va comprendre, si ce n'est déjà fait, qu'elle est aimée ::

----------


## nat34

C'est incroyable quand même, tu la sors de sa boite de transport, elle revient de chez le véto, elle a sa collerette et tu peux la toucher.
Et notre Roi qui se laisse papouiller avec sa copine et sa parabole sur la tète.
L'amour et la patience, çà fait de bien jolies choses.
Je me répète, ils ont attendu longtemps, mais çà valait vraiment le coup pour eux.

----------


## doriant

Coucou ! La puce s'est parfaitement rétablie, on a retiré la parabole donc c du pur bonheur a présent  :Smile:  Il me reste à faire 3semaines de collyres antibio/cortisone qd meme, c plutot lourd et long comme soins, mais l'essentiel c qu'elle ne garde pas de sequelles.

 

 les retrouvailles avec chacun ont été sacrément emouvantes, g vu des calages de tete a 3 et fedora lui a meme fait la toilette ds le cou ! Moi aussi jpeux lui faire de beaux calins bisous, par contre la vue des produits, de la brosse poil et tout ca ne lui plait pas, elle en a soupé, et va vite se replier qqpart. J'attends les bons moments où elle dort et se laisse approcher, faut plusieurs tentatives, mais j'evite de lui donner le calmant autant que possible.

 
 gary et edgi en mode amoureux.
 

  :: 
 fedora aux anges.

On a un peu d'animation sur le balcon :

 c'est une famille de 5, les jeunes commencent a se balader.


Et ds l'aqua quelques nouveaux occupants que gladys a bien reperés :



 une dizaine de crevettes variées (caridina, neo, blue cachées), et des escargots.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Quelle belle nouvelle pour Gladys
"un vrai reportage animalier" quel plaisir et j'adore


> fedora aux anges.


 ::

----------


## nat34

Comment va Gladys?

----------


## doriant

coucou nat  :Smile:  

Je n'ai pas fait de foto, jevite le flash pr elle, mais elle va bien mieux, son oeil reprend bien des couleurs  :Smile:  A priori elle n'aura aucune séquelle visuelle (si ce n'est peut-etre une petite tache possible), en tt cas a la fluoriscine tout s'est cicatrisé, après bon on peut pas savoir si elle aura pas perdu de la vision au fond, mais c ce que le veto a affirmé.

Tu sais, après tout ca elle est devenue super reactive, meme quand je ve la caresser et qu'elle est tranquillement couchée, elle se leve direct, on croirait que je l'ai frappée.... alors j'attends qu'edgi soit a coté, elle devient toute autre et accepte plein de calins tellement en extase a son contact. Il faudra du temps pr qu'elle oublie ca, ou beaucoup de seances de jeux.


Ces derniers jours Gary nous épate, il est venu se coucher a coté de nous à plusieurs reprises sur le canapé, je le suprends aussi ds le couloir à me fixer des fois, cogiter peut-etre, avant de venir pr des calins. Ca pourrait etre flippant, tu fais un truc ds la cuisine, tu refermes un placard et ya un truc noir figé juste derriere qui te fixe, façon simetiere lool mais c Gaga, on s'habitue !

Ce soir en rentrant g posé un truc ds le bureau, il est venu jusqu'a mes pieds, rolala keske g été heureuse de cette surprise ! C par moments selon ses manques, il est surprenant  :Smile:

----------


## nat34

Réactive mais confiante, malgré cette mésaventure et Gary prend le même chemin. 
Ils ont bien compris que vous étiez la pour les aimer.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Nouvelles rassurantes de la "bande" ::  merci

----------


## kukuss

Coucou Myriam,  comment ça va ? Des nouvelles ?

----------


## Roukmoutt

Depuis le 27 on a plus de nouvelles tu vas bien? Et tes 4 pattes ?

----------


## doriant

Coucou tlm !

Un bon mois oui s'est ecoulé sans fotos ni rien, alors va yen avoir pamal !!

Au delà des heures supp nbreuses qui expliquent cette absence, g pamal aménagé la maison, donc ya plein de nouvelles choses pr les chats. Des nouveaux coins, une armoire coulissante qu'ils savent pousser pr se blottir ds mes pull, et la plus jolie la voici :
 

 
  fedora en mode jeu. 
 
 

Ils ne vont pas jusqu'en haut mais assez pr voir les piafs a la fenetre.

Biensur on ne boude pas l'autre arbre de l'autre bord, le dossier du canapé servant de passerelle  :Smile: 

 
 

Fedora toujours à l'affut de tout s'acharne a dépecer ts les griffoirs qu'elle trouve :
  


pendant que gary et gladys se bronzent à la moindre occasion :




 Me Glagys me tient tjrs rancune des soins car se méfie bcp quand j'approche et la caresse, mais elle a retrouvé son beau regard, ca n'a pas de prix. Si edgi est ds le coin, elle se transforme litteralement, ronronne, accepte plein de caresses, se couche contre nous, il la tranquillise.





 tjrs fourrés ensemble ces deux là  :Smile: 

Nous aimons de plus en plus le jambon, le steack haché cuit aussi !

 tu me ferais pas du charme toi ?
 des bonnes choses qu'ils étaient trop méfiants pour manger au depart, maintenant ils nous tournent autour quand on ramene les assiettes. Et lorsqu'une bonne chose émane à la cuisson, gary fait les 100pas. Bon fedora n'est pas concernée, elle nest vraiment pas gourmande de rien hormis les friandises.

 

Les journées sont très stressantes, le soleil tourne, comprenez-vous :
 

que dire du soir :
 


Je laisse autant que possible les panieres sur le lit, afin que les chats ne se sentent pas chassés quand on y va. L'autre soir où me suis couchée seule, edgi s'est insallé ds le canapé bleu à mes pieds, face à moi en me regardant, tandis qu'un autre m'a sauté dessus sans plus bouger pdt 10secondes, realisant son coup de maitre. C'est de gros progrès de confiance de choisir de dormir près d'un humain quand ya un tas de couchages isolés où etre pépere.

----------


## sundae

Des arbres à chat du tonnerre, des paniers, dodos et plaids en veux-tu en voilà, mais ces chats sont mieux traités que des rois !
ça fait toujours un bien fou de voir toutes ces photos  :: 

doriant on te remerciera jamais assez de tout ce que tu fais, et de les rendre si heureux  ::

----------


## doriant

Arf sundae, c super gentil tt ce que tu me dis, mais sans la confiance que vous avez placée en nous pour ces chats particuliers, car la mission n'etait à priori pas evidente et inconnue, et en plus vous teniez beaucoup a eux depuis le temps que vs aviez partagé, tt ca n'aurait pas été possible. Qd j'y repense je me dis que ns avons beaucoup eu de chances de pouvoir les adopter, c très souvent que je repense a leur arrivée ici, à leur "cachage", leur attitude à decouvrir, rien n'etait garanti, quel chemin ils ont fait ! Les dodos et tt ca c rien à mettre en place mais ca compte tant pr eux, pis g remarqué que leurs envies changent, ya des dodos qu'ils finissent par snober, et s'installer ailleurs, alors de tps en tps on modifie des choses, oh les tetes d'interessés qu'ils font, ils ne tardent pas à essayer la nouveauté. C vraiment pas grand chose mais ca leur plait, peut-etre plus que les calins qui sait, alors on va ds ce sens c normal.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

je trouve que "connaître" un chat est un instant de tous les jours mais le "travail" accompli pour découvrir, à petits pas, chacun de vos compagnons est vraiment formidable Car il est vrai qu'un chat ne ressemble pas à un autre chat
Quel plaisir toujours de vous lire Doriant et de voir vos photos :: 

Gladys la rancunière , Fédora la pas gourmande etc etc ::

----------


## nat34

J'adore les photos en troupeau, quelle chance ils ont eu, on ne le répétera pas assez!!!

----------


## Belgo78

C'est totalement hallucinant les coïncidences  ::  Au moins je sais de quoi on va parler quand je vais venir chercher ma commande  ::  En plus dans les bannières dans les messages du dessus, y a un de mes futur chats et le lien pour parrainer un protégé de Fée des chats  :: 

Voilà un sujet que je vais lire attentivement  ::

----------


## nat34

Quel chat?

----------


## Belgo78

Y a une blanche et tigrée au dessus(Ma....) et un petit roux qui a son petit regard rien qu'a lui(Ma...), rien que ça ça fait un peu penser à Edgi et Fedora  :: 

Je vais pas tout dire sinon j'aurai plus rien à raconter à Doriant  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Super famille chat, des petits craintifs bien dans leurs pattes et bien installés  :: 

Je suis sûr qu'ils vont encore faire pleins de progrès donc qu'il y aura encore beaucoup à lire  ::

----------


## Bluecat

Doriant , cela fait pile un an que toi et ton compagnon avez ouvert votre foyer et votre coeur à Edgi et Fedora.
Un an que nous bénévoles vivons un rêve éveillé, suivons avec passion les progrès incroyables qu'ils ont fait avec vous, jour après jour.

Tu sais ce que nous pensons, ce que je pense. Tu es une personne hors du commun, d'une générosité incroyable,  qui va au bout de ses convictions, qui ne lâche rien, qui accomplit des miracles. Oui doriant tu es notre miracle.

Gros bisous à vous deux et gros câlins aux 4 loulous  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

1 an déjà!!!! Heureux anniversaire alors Je ne connais pas Doriant mais j"approuve ce qu'écrit Bluecat qui transparaît à travers ce post magnifique ::

----------


## doriant

Coucou les filles ! ohlala que de gentillesse, je decouvre ces mots qui me touchent profondément, c'est l'une des plus belles choses qu'on m'ait jamais dites ds ma vie !! Bah moi vous savez bien, je pense que le miracle c les chats eux memes et puis le refuge, parce que sans vous que seraient-ils devenus, peut-etre qu'ils ne seraient plus là depuis longtemps, ou ds quel etat ? Toute leur histoire depuis leur début n'est pas ordinaire et on a joué tour à tour un role ds son accomplissement donc cette date anniversaire c ouii leur fete à eux mais aussi à nous tous un peu, pour la réussite, la chance peut-etre de s'etre croisés, le bonheur passé et présent que l'on a avec eux  ::  Un rien nous emerveille, une reaction differente, un regard qui en dit long, un ptit miaulement qu'on essaie de traduire, un chat derriere qui nous suit... Un an dejà, le temps passe vite ! J'y pense souvent à leur evolution, comme on le ferait avec des bébés, 3mois, 6mois, parce que meme sils ont un age et un passé ils decouvrent plein de choses et sont bien curieux, à m'en creuser les meninges d'ailleurs  :Smile:  Ce weekend j'essaierai de poster une video de ces nouveaux ptits rituels. En attendant, qques prises et une ptite video d'edgi :




 gladys amoureuse. Sil est plus haut, elle miaule et cherche comment le rejoindre.

 "Mia pas de plaace", je leur chante souvent ca quand c le dilemne du couchage multiple, là fedora a fini par se vautrer sur lui avant qu'il n'aille ailleurs.



 Gaga toujours derriere moi quand je vous ecris (fedora à coté pour se frotter à lui) ou à l'entrée de la porte comme pour monter la garde, c un mystere, je ne sais pas pourquoi il s'installe si près alors qu'il ne le fait pas ailleurs.





 le coussin doudou, on adoore.





 

 gaga le chat de l'espace

----------


## Bluecat

Le bonheur  ::   :: 
Edgi qui joue tout seul et Fedora étalée de tout son long...je ne m'en lasse pas  ::

----------


## nat34

Tu n'es pas la seule, voir Edgi jouer, tout mince, les voir tous epanouis, un vrai antidepresseur!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

On n'achète des jouets à un prix fou alors qu'un seul élastique suffit :Embarrassment:  un régal dont on ne se lasse pas :les photos de la bande
Comme quoi , en famille, les chats se dévoilent se sociabilisent ::

----------


## Belgo78

Un vrai petit bonheur de voir des chats aussi heureux  ::

----------


## doriant

Coucou tlm !!

Ce mois-ci l'humaine n'a pas arreté de nous filmer, faut dire elle a ramené plein de choses, des nouveaux plats (keskon adore quand ca varie), des jouets, des dodos. Et vous savez pas la meilleure, elle visite des appartements, plus grands, en double exposition, elle essaie de voir avec nos yeux à chaque fenetre pour apprecier ce qui serait interessant à scruter, meme un parking retient son attention. Jvous dis pas les beaux arbres a chat qu'on aura si elle trouve son bonheur.

 ...ya pas de plaaace



 fedora dort plus détendue quand elle est au chaud.

edgi à la plume :



fedora se défoule :



 decouverte du jeu papillon



 trop fastoche ! avec mon smash de pro je l'ecrase !

 







 fedora beaucoup plus ds l'observation, meme la base pivotante l'intrigue !!

----------


## doriant

Fedora recalée au casting pour gourmet coeur coulant :





















le sac de couchage polaire, arrivé ce soir, assez grand pr deux mais on n'a pas trouvé l'entrée encore.

gary et les tissus moelleux :

----------


## doriant

Enfin pour finir, un echantillon du rituel de franck et gary, matin et soir, à toutes heures quand ils se croisent :







j'en referai une où on entend gary lui parler, lui demander  :Smile:

----------


## Torie

Snif ! Certaines vidéos ne sont pas visibles.
c'est une impression ou Fedora a pris du poids/volume.

----------


## sundae

J'ai toujours autant de curs dans les yeux quand je lis le post et regarde les photos  :: 

Mais effectivement il y a des vidéos qu'on ne peut pas lire (quand on clique dessus, il y a un message "cette vidéo n'est pas disponible" qui apparait), doriant tu nous fais languir  ::   ::  :: )

----------


## Bluecat

Rooohhh les loulous ils sont toujours aussi beaux  :: 

Oui on dirait bien que Fedora a son poil d'hiver  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

Mince je sais pas lesquelles ne sont pas visibles pr vous ! dites-moi, je vais les réinserer.

----------


## Belgo78

Ça c'est du super donnage de nouvelles, va falloir que je m'y mette lol

----------


## Bluecat

> Mince je sais pas lesquelles ne sont pas visibles pr vous ! dites-moi, je vais les réinserer.


Dans le premier on voit juste Edgi a la plume, aucune des autres , dans le deuxième c'est juste la première qui n'est pas visible et dans ke troisième aucune des deux n'est visible

Merciiiiii on est au taquet lol  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça c'est du super donnage de nouvelles, va falloir que je m'y mette lol


Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii on a hâte  ::

----------


## sundae

> Mince je sais pas lesquelles ne sont pas visibles pr vous ! dites-moi, je vais les réinserer.


Je te dis celles qu'on voit  :: 
- Edgi à la plume
- Fedora au casting de gourmet
- Fedora et le jus
- Gary et le moelleux

Les 7 autres vidéos on n'arrive pas à les voir.

Edit - je n'avais pas vu que Bluecat avait déjà répondu  ::

----------


## doriant

Merciiii les filles !! g trouvé le souci jcrois, elles etaient en categorie brouillons privé celles-là, je sais pas pkoi car g tout enchainé. Ca devrait etre bon là  :Smile:

----------


## Bluecat

Merciiiii c'est bon on les voit toutes  :: 

Et bien il a du succès ce jeu papillon ! Gladys il faut lui mettre sous le nez mais elle y joue aussi !

Et Gary et Franck alors la je fonds  ::   ::

----------


## sundae

C'est vraiment chouette de voir Edgi jouer autant  :: 

Et Franck et Gary, je fonds aussi  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Franck et Doriant vous êtes amoureux des chats??? ::  Quelle vie vous leur offrez c'est presque inimaginable Quand on sait leur vécu 
Quel amour quelle patience pour en arriver à de si belles "tranches de vie"
Fédora qui se défoule, Gary qui se pâme!!!! La cour de récré avec les papillons.............

Les vidéos c'est ok pour moi 

Merci merci pour ce partage du bonheur félin ::

----------


## Torie

Ne le dis pas à Edgi, moi c'est son regard qui me fait fondre.  :: 
 Et Gary on a envie de lui gratouiller le ventre, il se laisse faire ou pas ?

----------


## Belgo78

Bien joué Gary c'est comme ça que tu vas convertir ton humain craintif !

----------


## doriant

Oh oui le regard d'edgi, et quand il cligne appuyé les yeux, ou quand il se tord la tete pr jouer, c comme 2chats en un lol, j'en suis bonnement gaga et c vrai qu'il joue bcp maintenant, avec ce papillon ca ns fait drole car d'hab quand ca va vite il n'y va pas, mais il cache bien son jeu, il est très vif finalement. Pr tous je crois que ds le plus grand espace qu'on espere trouver, et surtout sil ya du revetement lisse, ils vont bien s'amuser a déraper.

Pour Gary, oui jpeux aller le long du ventre et entre les pattes avant, il ne bronche pas d'un pouce et ca peut durer. Avec Franck non, sil va là il se redresse aussitot, mais jpense qu'en s'attardant sur le coté comme il fait, et à s'approcher c qu'une question de temps. Il est très demandeur avec lui, et se met en mode "plof" systematiquement devant, sauf sil prefere l'amener aux croquettes pr avoir autre chose; il prend une intonation de voix differente, lui chante des "mawoowowo", meme ce matin qd Franck lui a dit bonjour il a miaulé d'une facon rare à ce jour, affirmative. Jcrois que le chat a très bien observé que c son privilege, il n'en est pas encore a s'installer près de lui, a venir le chercher, comme il fait avec moi qd suis au pc, mais si Franck lui consacre du temps ca va evoluer.

Edgi au contact progresse aussi, quand il tourne sur le lit en bombant le dos, et qu'il revient vers moi, jme frotte bien la tete au niveau de ses pattes avant, il le sait car il regarde de coté. Pr la caresse je ne vais pas sur le ventre sauf quand il est debout a bomber, mais sur le coté c bon, et de face il detourne moins la tete. Il apprecie que je m'oqp de lui.

Pr Gladys et fedora on ne constate pas trop de progrès calin. Fedora qd on est toutes les 2 ds un bon moment se frotte à tout, bombe le dos, tortille l'arriere, ronronne doucement, se couche en longueur, mais le reste du temps elle n'aime pas trop; tous les jours je lui fais des bisous, ca non plus elle n'm pas trop, soit elle ne bouge pas soit elle se recule et me fixe, pas de crainte mais elle ne comprend pas ce que je fais ni le sens de ca, donc je n'insiste pas davantage. Et gladys bah c compliqué, elle est capable ds un bon moment de ronronner, se frotter la tete a la main, si ya edgi a coté c super je la caresse bien, mais sinon elle a son caractère, la queue s'agace rapidement, et elle n'est pas sereine quand je m'approche d'elle, elle doit se rappeler ce que j'ai fait. La doudoune pr la rechauffer c meme pas la peine de lui montrer d'ailleurs. De facon generale, un geste surprise ou un bruit et elle se barre, meme quand on joue elle s'effraie rapidement, elle aime chasser ca se voit mais que le truc lui echappe et la surprenne, ce n'est pas ce qu'elle veut et elle fuit; l'autre soir que gt exclusivement avec elle, a agiter la canne en hauteur, elle a mis des coups de pattes en defense et a craché dc ct une agression pr elle, depuis g testé le papillon, faut que je fasse des seances spé pr elle.

----------


## sundae

> Il est très demandeur avec lui, et se met en mode "plof" systematiquement devant


"le mode plof"... j'adore, c'est tellement ça !  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Essayes la brosse à dos avec Gladys, ça marche super bien avec Mango même si il l'attaque toujours un peu avant.
Mardi , j'aurai p-e enfin une connexion à la maison pour tenter de mettre une vidéo lol

----------


## doriant

Coucou à tous !!

Belgo alors g suivi ton conseil : elle aime bien la brosse sur le dessus, mais c comme la main faut pas que ca dure et c selon le moment ! Elle aime bien les gratouilles sur le coté de la tete, dessus doucement, bon je n'insiste pas, mais g remarqué que quand je les caresse tour a tour et elle en dernier elle le comprend mieux, et alors le calin en arrivant ca elle a compris mais je sais pas si elle y consent par plaisir ou parce qu'elle attend la gamelle qui arrive lol

Voilà les der foto depuis fin novembre à ce soir :
 






fedora presque tous les soirs à present, reclame son moment: elle se frotte partout mais vraiment à tout, fait des ptits miaulements et nous regarde pour avoir des caresses; elle ne tarde pas à s'étaler de tout son long et se laisse dorloter parfaitement immobile de bonnes minutes. Je caresse bidou, ca ne la derange pas  :Smile: 








  :: 



 ca ct gary hier matin

Dans la soirée il s'est pointé à un moment donné avec un beau filet de bave, ce qui n'arrive jamais, Gary ne bave même pas une goutte quand il est content, et là ca ne s'est pas calmé, ca goutait partout, translucide et abondant, donc ca m'a inquiété, et à un moment donné je l'ai vu ramener son cou à l'arriere et tousser, donc là du coup g pas dormi et surveillé, imaginant qu'il s'etait peut-etre coincé qqchose ds la bouche, meme sil ne semblait pas souffrir; ce matin on est parti à l'ouverture chez veto.

 cette nuit

Le veto a dit d'emblée que ct une reaction des glandes salivaires, mais g preferé laisser le chat pour exploration et voir pr ses dents tant qu'on y etait. Je l'ai recuperé à midi, c donc simplement une reaction ou une allergie on ne sait pas, à qqchose, heureusement rien de coincé, il a eu droit à un detartrage et se faire enlever une dent à la racine moitié bouffée, qui n'en est pas la cause et ne devait selon le véto pas le faire souffrir encore. Ya 2autres ptites caries qu'il faudra surveiller d'ici 2-3 ans, sinon tt va bien, et Gaga n'est pas traumatisé cela va, meme si chez le veto a fallu l'epuisette, il n'a pas été du tout agressif, c un gentil chat ca se voit. Il a été content de rentrer et a retrouvé sa gamelle en cours d'apremidi, les croquettes et les calins avec popa ce soir.

Avec le recul, hier soir quand on mangeait, on lui a fait gouter comme souvent de la viande, en l'occurence une nouvelle marque de saucisses de francfort, qu'il a leché plusieurs fois mais n'a pas mangé. 2sec après g vu le chat passer sa langue sur son nez a 2-3 reprises, comme si ca l'avait brulé, g trouvé ca curieux et l'ai meme dit à Franck, mais g pas tilté, après il s'est eclipsé un certain temps, je sais pas ce qu'il a fait, il est revenu plus tard avec sa bave, voilà, je sais pas si c à cause de ca, sinon ya rien de changé ds l'appartement, donc le véto dit que oui un simple contact alimentaire c très possible. Une bonne frayeur qu'il m'a faite le coquin ! Le veto peut-etre avc une touche d'humour me dit que jpeux reessayer pr le verifier... mais on va s'en tenir a donner juste du steack et de la viande rouge qu'il connait, parce que vouloir faire plaisir au chat et lui provoquer ca en risques, peut-etre picotements et sensations de brulures il peut pas le dire, et encore ca aurait pu etre pire comme signe d'allergie, c pas le but... jamais de tous mes chats je n'ai eu cette exp mais ca m'a bien calmé pour le coup !

 ca bave encore un peu, sinon pr sa dent il a eu un AI, il ne semble pas avoir mal. Voilà ct les premieres peripeties de gaga chez nous.

 sous la table, gary est couché sur une chaise derriere. Fedora heureuse chaque fois qu'elle va retrouver son homme, c du bonheur de les prendre en foto ces 2 là  :Smile:

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Gary a une dent en moins ::  Bon apparemment rien de grave mais c'est vrai que cela a dû vous paniquer un peu

Fedora qui fait sa belle auprès de son homme Comme à chaque fois une bouffée de bonheur en lisant ce post qui me met en joie pour la journée

Avec un peu d'avance Joyeux Noel à vous , votre famille et vos petits protégés

----------


## sundae

Ouf plus de peur que de mal pour Gary mais en effet tu as dû avoir une bonne frayeur !

Fedora qui RÉCLAME des caresses, si on m'avait dit cela il y a un an j'aurais eu du mal à le croire... mais c'était avant de savoir qu'avec doriant la magicienne, tout est possible  :: 

Merci pour toutes ces belles photos qui nous redonnent du courage pour continuer car ce n'est pas toujours facile (et le regard d'Edgi est à tomber !  :: )

----------


## doriant

Merci beaucoup les filles, pour vous aussi de belles fetes a venir  :Smile: 

Gary à présent est pleinement rétabli, et il a bien mangé comme d'hab, franchement je suis scotchée de l'efficacité des soins dentaires, pr nous humains après un arrachage de dent meme toute simple, souvent on ne remange pas si facilement !

Edgi oh oui sundae il est magnifique, je me repose à le regarder, comme tous d'ailleurs, ce n'est guere etonnant qu'on ait fait des chats des divinités. Tu sais ce que fedora vient de faire ? Là j'entendais du bruit, comme du triturage de poche, je suis allée voir, je l'ai trouvée a l'entrée des chambres, contre le meuble placard où ya la maquette, en train d'essayer d'ouvrir les portes; elle y parvient souvent et je retrouve le linge par terre; bah là elle grattait et m'a miaulé pour avoir de l'aide, g ouvert, elle a tout sorti tour a tour des etageres pour s'y installer la coquine, en me regardant d'un air satisfait. C n'importe quoi de ma part, ca ferait surement bondir des gens très a cheval sur l'ordre et l'education, mais g pas envie de la priver pour des pécadilles si ca la rend heureuse, et puis c une interraction de plus, pour qu'elle sache que je la comprend. Sur la der foto que g postée, elle a un air que je vois rarement, elle trone fierement a coté de son homme, plus forte d'avoir trouvé sa place, meme si certains diront que c anthropomorphe, c flagrant.

----------


## phacélie

Comme dirait ​Frans de Waal (éthologue et primatologue américano-néerlandais de renommée mondiale), c'est l'anthropodéni qui est un problème quand on parle d'espèces proches de nous comme les primates mais aussi les mammifères en général et les chiens et chats en particulier : il y a des connexions qu'il ne faut pas nier entre nos comportements animaux  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Antropomachintruc ou pas on voit des chats qui se libèrent de leurs craintes et qui sont de plus en plus heureux. Comme fedora qui n'a pas hésité à appréhender une situation anxiogène pour elle en se faisant un petit coin tranquille dans le linge. P-e l'y aider en lui laissant une petite place qu'elle n'ait plus autant de boulot à tout retourner. Perso éduquer un chat, j'ai renoncé par contre montrer que ça ou ça lui est plus agréable ça fini souvent par marcher !

----------


## doriant

Oh c qu'ils sont plein de ressources ces ptits, j'en ai installé des dodos ici et là et des cartons "niches' mais je sais pas, elle aime ouvrir les placards et farfouiller  :Smile:  Ca et les chaises sous la table ils adorent, ca leur donne un bon pt d'observation tout en etant planqués, et jme fais avoir à les chercher souvent. Edgi comme un enfant s'amuse a choper la queue de fedora quand elle passe.

Depuis quelques soirs g mis des plaids bien douillets sur le canapé, elle s'approche, me regarde et vient s'installer à coté, gary ensuite vient la rejoindre, elle est aux anges. Faut que je vous filme comment elle fait qd elle se frotte partout et reclame des calins avec sa petite voix, elle est trop marrante, elle s'etale de tout son long un peu comme il fait ds la video avec franck, en ne bougeant plus, ou alors elle se met en boule en relevant les pattes avant et ronronne d'un volume moyen.



  
Belle gladys  :Smile: 

Hier soir elle a meme"charpi" chepa comment on dit, le long de gary, j'ai caressé pr temporiser car ca l'agaçait fortement lool.

Nous aimons fortement la marque cosma, meme fedora y revient et mange clairement les morceaux, donc on va faire le plein. Je n'ai pas gouté mais ca ressemble bien a nos conserves d'emiettés de poissons.

G vu les filles que vous avez mis leur portrait ds l'onglet adoption du site, ca m'a fait chaud au coeur, vraiment merci  ::  ils sont craintifs mais meritent d'etre connus  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Ah ben il leur en faut toujours plus, on a mit des paniers partout Miara dort sur un pull, Mango a sorti le plaid du panier pour y dormir, y a que Maggie qui utilise le panier que tu nous a offert pour dormir en dessous mdr

C'est justement les craintifs qui méritent le plus à être connus, ils se plaisent beaucoup en intérieur et ne finissent par aimer que leurs humains !

----------


## doriant

Tu as bien raison, l'amour qu'ils revelent et leurs progrès en dit long sur leur profondeur d'ame, c bien plus palpable qu'avec un chat "classique" qu'on a depuis son plus jeune age, où meme si la relation est fusionnelle et incroyable, elle existe depuis tjrs et donc est acquise, là tout se construit, ils donnent ce qu'ils veulent bien, c pas à pas qu'on perçoit tout ce qu'ils "placent" avec nous, c vraiment plus intense je trouve.

----------


## phacélie

> Antropomachintruc ou pas


C'est l'anthropodéni ou l'anthropomorphisme que tu traites de machintruc ?

 Aux accusations d’anthropomorphisme (cette tendance à assimiler l’attitude des animaux à celles des hommes) dont Doriant disait qu'on pourrait lui porter quant elle parle de l'attitude de Fédora, Frans de Waal oppose l’anthropodéni, c’est-à-dire la croyance vaniteuse des hommes en l’incomparabilité de leur espèce.
Je trouve ça très pertinent, pour ma part.

----------


## doriant

Moi je sais pas si ca releve de vanité, car après tout si on pousse le raisonnement a se dire si superieur, on devrait etre "foutu" de se mettre à leur portée. Mais peutetre un pb d'ego : eveiller l'animal et le rendre plus proche de l'intelligence humaine, pourtant ca n'est pas abaisser l'homme.

----------


## phacélie

La vanité, c'est vouloir qu'il y ait des certitudes sur la spécificité humaine, c'est les croire absolument différents de nous, incomparables, forcément inférieurs, incapables d'éprouver les mêmes émotions etc.

----------


## doriant

Je ne connais pas de personnes n'aimant pas les animaux ou prêtant un coté antropomorphe à nos jugements, pr en savoir les arguments ni meme les frontieres qu'ils placent. J'ose esperer qu'ils concedent que l'animal puisse souffrir et avoir de la peine, au meme titre que nous et là ya pas 36facons differentes de ressentir ca, et que si distance inconnectable entre nos especes il y a ce n'est pas qu'une affaire d'intelligence, en tt cas pr moi ca ne tient pas ce raisonnement. D'ailleurs les hautes spheres s'attelent a dégoter des aliens, sils trouvent va ptetre falloir tenter une approche sinon ca sert a rien a part se chercher d'eventuels pb lool

----------


## Belgo78

> C'est l'anthropodéni ou l'anthropomorphisme que tu traites de machintruc ?


Je traite rien de rien, c'est juste un raccourci de langage pour dire qu'il serait ridicule de l'accusée d'anthropomorphisme et que ce qui compte c'est que fedora soit bien dans ses pattes.

----------


## doriant

En fait si j'evoquais ca c parce que g tendance a tt interpreter chez eux, meme leur pensée ou leur etat du moment ds la facon qu'ils regardent; surement que je me gourre souvent !

----------


## Belgo78

Souvent on dit que c'est dans leur comportement et leurs postures que l'on peut le mieux "analyser" les chats mais ça c'est pour les autres chats, pour les nôtres et parce qu'on les voit tous les jours le regard exprime beaucoup  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

En toute simplicité J'ADORE VENIR SUR CE POST
Je vois en avatar Groseille  Qu'elle est belle

Tous mes voeux de bonheur à vous deux pour 2019 et à vos magnifiques minous

----------


## doriant

Coucou tlm  :Smile: 

Je vous souhaite tout plein de bonnes choses pr cette année, que tlm se porte bien, nos ptits compagnons aussi, et surtout qu'il y ait moins de misere et de souffrance, moins d'abandons, que les gens soient plus responsables. J'ai oublié mon tel chez mes parents, il re par courrier donc desolée si j'ai raté des sms, je pense bien à vous les filles, demain je posterai des ptites cartes  :Smile: 

On se sera absentés juste de jeu27 a samedi29 midi, franck m'ayant accompagné ds ma famille, mais il me tardait vraiment de rentrer. Les chats ont été contents de nous retrouver, pis moi ca me convient comme ca, 36h ou 2j je ne les laisserai pas plus.

Je suis un peu malade, les chats le comprennent on dirait, edgi me regarde curieusement lool. Je leur ai bien montré les cachetons, qu'ils voient que ce sont pas les seuls a etre ennuyés quand je prononce "malaaade"  :: , sils y comprennent qqchose lool. J'essaierai de faire qq fotos mais faut que je range d'abord, suis restée en mode larve evidée depuis le 31 donc c pas nikel !!

----------


## Belgo78

Si si ils le sentent et aiment veiller sur nous  :: 

Beaucoup de progrès pour la petite famille chat et de bonnes choses à vous deux en 2019  ::

----------


## sundae

doriant je te souhaite une très bonne année 2019 ainsi qu'à Franck et aux 4 loulous, avec plein de bons moments partagés entre vous 6 !
Repose toi et soigne toi bien !
Gros bisous  ::

----------


## doriant

::  on pense eventuellement a venir le 19sundae !! est-ce que s'on se verrait ?

Hier g fait découvrir les nouveaux joujous aux chats.

Gladys  a adoooré l'un des deux, elle est restée scotchée 10minutes au moins, ca m'a fait plaisir qu'elle s'intéresse ainsi, c pas souvent.
Par contre pr les videos de jeu c raté, pas de luminosité ds la chambre, et ds le sejour, me suis fait eu par la bande son de la tv qui a des droits dauteurs  ::  donc yen a qu'une qu'a passé, ptetre à cause de ma voix de gogole par dessus.

calin fedora



variation du tapis jeu en quete de friandise pr gary :





 toilettage aussi contagieux que l'envie de bailler.



gladys tjrs plus près que possible de son adoré.





 bouge plus pdt de looongues minutes. Et quand on arrete paskon on se dit qu'il en a marre, non il se redresse voir ce qui se passe, ou se pof 2m plus loin pr que ca redemarre !

----------


## Torie

Bonne année Doriant, que tous tes voeux se réalisent.  :: 

Il n'y a pas de rivalité entre Gladys et Fedora par rapport à Edgi ?

----------


## doriant

Coucou Torie !! Bisous toi, bonne année et plein de bonnes choses pr toi et tes tiens !!

Non du tout là franchement, j'y pensais ce matin justement, en voyant gladys s'installer tt pres de lui, le mirer affectueusement pdt que je le caressais (ouvrait refermait ses yeux, ronronnait retractait les pattes), elle est vraiment in love, et je ne sais pas trop pkoi ca se passe si correctement avec Fedora mais g bien de la chance. Elles ne sont pas super potes, mais des fois elles se frottent gentiment la tete l'une a l'autre, s'agrippent gentiment ds un elan de chasse, d'autres fois c un coup de patte plus agressif de la part de gladys (cela dit elle est caracterielle, elle le fait aussi à son frere), mais là je m'interpose de tte facon, si je le vois, en tt cas c une entente cordiale et en "bonne intelligence". Peut-etre que c parce qu'edgi aime à alterner donc contente tlm, que fedora a aussi son pote gary avec qui elle adore jouer, se provoquer, se frotter, se blottir, tout en restant fidele à edgi, mais du coup ne l'accapare pas constamment pour frustrer gladys, enfin ils dorment souvent tous ensemble et en contact, eeeet peut-etre que la trouille de gladys au moindre truc, fait qu'elle ne s'impose pas davantage ds le clan, voilà pr les hypotheses. En tt cas c chouette cette entente, il faut juste que je poursuive mes efforts à la rapprocher de moi parce que je ne peux m'empecher de penser que si par malheur elle devait perdre son pilier, elle serait hyper malheureuse. Bon jsuis ptetre tordue de songer à ca aussi, c tout moi lool

----------


## sundae

> on pense eventuellement a venir le 19sundae !! est-ce que s'on se verrait ?


Non je serai au travail, mais je penserai à vous si vous allez voir notre nouveau local  :: 

Ah là là les vidéos et photos sont toujours un ravissement pour les yeux  ::

----------


## doriant

Erff j'avoue que je sais pas trop lesquelles choisir, meme les ratées me plaisent  :Smile:  

Pas trop grand chose à dire, on continue notre ptite vie pépère, on fait tourner maman en bourrique avec les gamelles qd meme, un coup on aime donc elle se dit chouette, on va en racheter, et la semaine d'après on boude la gamelle meme si on reclame; ou alors on se leve pas carrément, meme si c temps de manger, faut qu'elle amène à nos lits. Elle commence à se dire qu'il faut nous dépenser davantage à jouer pasqu'on s'encroute lool. Moi Gaga je suis un parfait exemple de ces farces, je joue à vouloir manger, vouloir jouer alors que paaaf je m'etale 30secondes après, ou le must c quand je reste planté ds un coin à la scruter, sans qu'elle sache ce que je pense, ce que j'attends, je suis très fort pr la faire marcher, c rare qu'elle trouve.

Fedora a pitetre un peu grossi, elle lui donne plusieurs sortes de croquettes pour varier, ca lui convient bien car elle fonctionne au parfum. Elle met son odeur partout, et moi je repasse après, pour les griffoirs c pareil, et ca keske je m'eclate a faire des confettis, d'ailleurs je commence à achever son taf de detapissage paske les troncs des arbres à chat ca va 2minutes. Ca reste ma grande copine, si elle m'entend miauler elle accourt au calin, si elle m'entend pas aussi j'y ai droit souvent, après keskon se blottit ts les deux, on est bien.

Mon ami edgi se fait tjrs dorloter, des fois il a pas envie, clairement il boude, elle sait pas tjrs pkoi mais elle le lache le temps que ca passe. M'enfin globalement il est content qu'elle s'interesse à lui et lui montre des choses, qd il la voit entrer ds la chambre, perché sur son arbre, il amorce direct une descente tirade pr venir bomber le dos sur le lit. 

Gladys ma soeur, elle reprend confiance on dirait, les câlins font leur oeuvre doucement. Elle aime s'isoler des heures ds sa niche, l'humaine ne veut pas trop la déranger ds son repli qui se doit de le rester si c ca, mais elle lui amène à manger, la friandise pr ne pas la delaisser. L'autre jour elle est venue lui parler, et fait inédit, elle est sortie spontanément, contente peut-etre qu'on vienne la chercher. Faudrait qu'on lui montre pr faire ses griffes plus serieusement, car elle ne les fait jamais, pas devant témoin en tt cas, ca pourrait devenir un problème.

Regardez tout ce qu'elle a pris de nous, elle est folle, elle a l'air bete à nous admirer, à croire qu'elle ne nous voit jamais !!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

les petits coquins que l'on aime à retrouver ::

----------


## Torie

Les photos des chats en couple devant la fenêtre, je fonds.  :: 
J'arrive pas à différencier Gary et Gladys  ::  :: 
Tu peux les prendre dans les bras ?

----------


## sundae

Merci Gaga de nous donner des nouvelles de tes potes et toi  ::

----------


## Liolia

oui on voit bien que Fedora s'est remplumée et son poil est magnifique  ::

----------


## doriant

ahhhh elle en a besoin !!! c souvent que je lui propose, des fois elle veut pas, mais je la suis avec la gamelle et repropose, encore non, recommence 30sec après, et là elle mange. a l'usure lol.

En fait gladys et gary ca m'arrive parfois de les confondre quand la bestiole est couchée en boule, mais sinon ils sont très différents et gary a un peu plus de poids forcément. Gladys c une panthere en démarche, elle marche sur des oeufs doucement, j'avais jamais vu un chat avec cette allure  :Smile:

----------


## Bluecat

Je suis fan de toutes les photos Mais alors celle là,  je sais pas pourquoi je bloque dessus. Elle dégage tellement tout, la douceur, le calme, la paix, se reposer, regarder dehors, être avec ses potes, le bonheur quoi. Je la surkiffe  ::

----------


## titia20090

Tu les connais si bien et les aimes si fort....
C'est toujours le même bonheur de savoir et de voir ces 4 loulous si sereins et heureux. Merci merci merci d'avoir ouvert ce post, tu n'as pas idée de la dose de pur kiff que tu nous envoies à chacun de tes messages!!

----------


## doriant

::  je voulais pas vous couper de ces chats meme si vous ne les voyez plus bcp en vrai. On se refera une journée quand ca vous dit, bon c tjrs aussi ptit ici ((je n'ai pas renoncé au projet, je piste le coup de coeur pr franck)), mais si vous voulez emmener brigitte ou sylvia pr les voir elles seront peut-etre contentes, on se fera un ptit resto ds la foulée  :Smile:

----------


## Stéphane61

ça me change, de voir des chats qui sont côte à côte sans se cracher dessus ! belle famille !

----------


## doriant

Coucou à tous.

Merci bcp Stephane, tu as eu du courage pr découvrir ce topic qui commence à peser son poids lool. Welcome  ::  d'après ta signature tu as une très grande famille composée, oh ici ca arrive bien qu'ils se feulent mais c sur qu'ensemble depuis bb, ils sont chacun une patte de l'autre en fait !

J'ai plus de fotos de chats que d'humains, ya un truc qui tourne pas rond lol. Ce mois-ci g mitraillé et testé des gros plans, pr extirper des mimiques qui me font éclater de rire toute seule devant mon écran, jespere que vous aurez le meme plaisir à les voir  :Smile:  je vous en mets plus que jamais !





  



 j'attends popa !

 





 

 j'arriiive, je cherchais la crème !



 sortez-moi de là, ma vie est un enfer !

 en plus ya pas de plaaace suis obligée de l'ecraser !

 pose qui a duré 1bonne minute



 gary dormant la tete en l'air





 moi aussi chu belle !!

 hey t'as pas vu mes dents des fois ?

 hop jles remets discretos !

 pff toi ta connerie n'a pas disparu !

 gaga sous la table pour une fois !









 tu fais pas le poids jt'assure !

 alors ca c sous le lit que g réhaussé pr caser les cartons boutique, les gardiens du trésor veillent ds l'ombre puisqu'un plaid descend au sol. Nouvelle maison avec là fedora et gary, mais on y trouve aussi des fois gladys au dessus, fedora collée a edgi, enfin ca change tjrs selon les places dispo !

 fedora et gladys, si si ca arrive, g meme supris un frottage de tete de la part de gladys à fedora l'autre jour !

 gaga en mode "je bouge plus je savoure" avec son popa.

  ::  tout son amour dans un regard !





 gaga sans tuba !



 





 pacha moi, jamais !



 tu peux le faire gaga !



 







 bronzette du matin

 

 faudrait ptetre me brosser là !



 l'autre maison a peine mise en place que testée par gaga ! 

 et si j'etais un ecureuil ?



 ascension au 7°ciel, elle se met au plus près voire au dessus de lui paske ya pas de plaaaace ! faut je bricole une plateforme entre les deux.



 edgi et la plume......

 oui il est surprenant quand il s'y met !



Pour finir je vous montre ceci faute de mieux :

 j'utilise catsbest depuis des mois sur mes 2bacs, avant ca g testé tout un tas, c la litiere par excellence pr moi et dont je suis pleinement satisfaite pour changer, mais je me suis dis que les chats aimeraient ptetre un peu de varieté en texture, donc ce matin hop g mis en // ds un des bacs de la catsan. J'appelle edgi qui n'est pas loin et qui finit par venir voir, oh lala, le chat a flairé, de suite a gratté, et ni une ni deux a relevé l'arriere en roulade, pr rouler d'un bord, pis de l'autre comme un fou, pause me regarde, pause recommence, enfin j'avais jamais vu ca, on pourrait croire que je change jamais les bacs lool. Il est ressorti gris de poussiere, a fait son tour puis est revenu recommencer le cinéma. Ensuite il a fait popo ds l'autre bac, puis hop un 3°tour de fou avant de bien gratter et d'impregner celui là avec. Si on m'avait dit qu'une litière pouvait le rendre dingue !! pourtant je suis a peu près sure de l'avoir essayé celle là aussi, alors est-ce que c le changement d'une litiere dont il se lassait, l'odeur ds la compo qui a changé depuis la der fois et qu'il adore, je sais po, mais voir edgi heureux comme ca d'un rien ca chamboule !! du coup bah on va la garder un tit moment en //, meme si elle est moins intéressante que l'autre, ca répondra aux préférences.

Voilà sinon g fait des crêpes tardivement ce dimanche soir, mais g un très bon assistant, gaga, qui a parfaitement compris que quand je sortais une poele qqchose d'interessant allait en sortir donc il ne rate rien de mes gestes et patiente. On lui donne tjrs du beefsteack ou de la hampe quand on s'en fait alors il a pigé. Il a pris des notes quand je faisais sauter, quand je mettais une louche, fedora s'est jointe à nous, elle a halluciné et m'a regardé longuement, voui ca change du tournevis ma fée, tu as encore appris qqchose de tes etranges humains !!

Je suis super contente parce que felix vient de sortir ses soupes, pr l'instant elles sont a 1€79 les 6sachets de 48gr, declinées en 3assortiments, bcp plus interessantes je trouve que sheba pr un chat qui ne mange pas les morceaux du tout parce que le liquide est plus conséquent. Alors forcément, les autres l'envient, ils connaissent parce qu'ils recuperent les morceaux mais ils aiment bien le zu aussi, du coup je vais devaliser le rayon ds la semaine pr leur dire "hey les gars ca se vend bien faut continuer à commercialiser" lol et puis pr en donner davantage de fait, à fedora surtout et un peu pr tlm.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Ah des nouvelles et des photos de la bande

Ils ne sont pas un peuu trop gâtés ces minous? ::  ::

----------


## sundae

C'est vrai que c'est la vie de château chez doriant  :: 

Ah ces bouilles... on ne s'en lasse pas  ::

----------


## Liolia

Sur celle ci Edgi a une bouille incroyable  ::  , le contentement fait chat.




>

----------


## titia20090

::  ::  :: 

Vous aussi vous squattez les arbres et les dodos des chats ou bien il reste un tout petit peu de place pour vous quand même? ^^

----------


## Fée des chats

Très belles photos beaux sujets et j'adore l'immense arbre à chat

----------


## doriant

loool c vrai que c pluss la "maison des chats" pour le coup, mais ils st tjrs contents et intéressés quand ya un nouveau coin d'installé  :Smile:

----------


## nat34

Edgi est méconnaissable, le bonheur lui va tellement bien. Combien de fois j'ai remonté ce post, en me disant non tu ne peux pas l'adopter. Jamais je n'aurais pu lui offrir ce que vous lui avez donné, une vie formidable ET avec ses copains.

----------


## doriant

Nat c super gentil de me dire ca !! le cadre qu'on a proposé aux chats leur a bien convenu heureusement, mais effectivement c le fait d'etre ensemble qui les rend aussi heureux je pense (que vous les trouviez epanouis est le meilleur compliement que je pouvais recevoir); par leurs affinités surtt et à la base déja l'occupation qu'ils se generent entre eux, pr des chats longuement habitués a la vie en local avec plein d'autres chats, je crois qu'il leur fallait ca pour ne pas etre trop perturbés et en manque. Et puis les liens qu'ils ont entre eux st très forts, qd je dis "chacun est la patte de l'autre" c tout a fait ca meme si certains st plus collants de temperament que d'autres ils sont tous liés, 7ans ds une vie de chat, passés ensemble au local c enorme, on peut pas couper ca sans leur faire de la peine et l'on ne le voulait surtout pas, ca n'aurait pas eu de sens ; quand il m'a semblé au bout de 2mois qu"edgi et fedora etaient pensifs par moments, très calmes, pris ds la routine, c devenu evident qu'il leur manquait qqchose, et ca tombait bien parce qu"on avait vu les noirs et on songeait à eux restés labas et ayant perdus leurs potes et la fratrie, perso ca me travaillait; au depart on avait pas eu idée de prendre un groupe de 4chats, mais voilà tout s'est fait naturellement et l'arrivée des copains a repondu favorablement, en apportant cet equilibre et l'entrain qui leur manquait. Aujourdui ils se completent tellement, ils font des duos variés, ils se retrouvent à leurs heures, avec des marques de tendresse, de jeu, de chicane, bref une vie sociale complète entre chats c super. Je ferai toujours passer le bonheur de mes chats avant tout, g pas de mérite je pense qu'ici on est tous comme ca, mais c vrai que, pr rebondir sur leur chance d'etre bien tombés, ca manque peut-etre a des adoptants de faire preuve de psychologie avec des chats adultes du moins, je trouve ca terrible de separer des chats liés meme si c pour leur offrir une nouvelle vie, leur affect, leur mémoire aussi, font partie de leurs bagages et c un tout au delà du cadre, de la relation à l'homme qu'il faut voir pr les rendre bien heureux. C d'autant plus vrai je pense pr des craintifs appuyés qui st chats pr chats entre chats avant tout, et dont l'humain ne doit imposer d'etre ou de vouloir etre leur centre car c pas leur inclinaison.

----------


## Liolia

Je suis tellement d'accord Doriant et tellement heureuse de ne pas être la seule à fonctionner comme ça. C'est tellement humain de se dire que les animaux n'ont pas ces ressentis là, de se dire qu'ils s'en foutent et n'éprouvent rien. Bien sûr qu'ils ont des attachements entre eux, et bien sûr que ce sont des crèves cœur quand on les sépare. Combien ici sont venus nous parler d'un chat ou d'un chien qui ne se remet pas du deuil d'un de ses copains. C'est vrai qu'elle est merveilleuse ton histoire avec tes chats, la chance qu'ils ont eu de trouver une famille ensemble. De mon côté je ne peux pas imaginer séparer Miel et Sati tant elles s'aiment.

Avoir des chats qui ont une bonne santé mentale, un confort psychologique, je trouve que c'est tout aussi important que la santé physique. Et ils nous surprennent tellement les chats avec leurs grandes capacités de compréhension des situations. Pour communiquer avec eux il suffit d'être très attentif je trouve et lorsqu'on fait cet effort il me semble qu'ils le constatent très vite et font eux aussi des efforts pour se rapprocher de notre mode de communication. Ce matin Batman avait découché et j'étais très inquiète. Je l'appelais au jardin et bien sûr les chiens avaient compris et regardaient dans les haies si il n'était pas caché. Mais les 4 autres chats aussi semblaient inquiets de son absence inhabituelle, ils étaient tout autour de moi pendant que je l'appelais, Sati se frottait a mes jambes comme pour m'encourager alors qu'elle ne s'est jamais frotté à mes jambes jusqu'ici, et Miel et Totoro étaient assis tout près de moi et avaient vraiment des airs très interrogatifs. 

Je pense que les chats comprennent beaucoup, beaucoup plus que ce que nous autre humains avons l'habitude de leur accorder, et se pencher sur cette facette des chats est un énorme enrichissement de nos vies.

----------


## doriant

rroOôuu moi aussi jve mon topic !!

 Nan mais voir un piaf gober des graines, tu n'y songes pas.

en vrai j'en saurai pluss demain sur les pb de Mr pigeon, sur son réel avenir et donc des solutions qui s'offrent. Il nous a accompagné quelques semaines deja, les chats ont un peu appris grace à lui, en l'observant, qu'il avait des besoins comme eux, et qu'il fallait le respecter tout différent qu'il était.

Edgi a énormément progressé ces derniers temps, il me rejoint très souvent spontanément sur le lit, même sil est seul, pour avoir des câlins, ou alors quand je l'invite à monter via le tabouret à mi hauteur. Souvent il se montre demandeur, en bombant le dos et en venant à moi comme pr se frotter, il ne va pas jusqu'au bout, et le plus curieux c que si je garde longtemps le contact sur lui il se decale 20cm plus loin pr reprendre de la distance, tout en continuant de ronronner donc c curieux. Coté jeu la canne à peche poisson lui plait enormément, il y joue ts les jours et me surprend ds des postures etranges ou inhabituelles comme le choper en l'air, il deviendra un ptit senior sportif qui sait !! il aime aussi bcp se faire brosser. Coté anecdote, ya quelques temps jme suis fait mal au pied, fulgurant mais bien donc gt a cloche pied, ca a intrigué les chats mais lui est venu me voir à la sdb inquiet, g pris ca comme une autre marque d'affection. C'est un chat preoccupé par le sort de tlm de tte maniere, je me rappelle quand fedora avait fait une convulsion (on touche du bois, ca semble bel et bien fini) il s'etait avancé pareil, et l'autre soir que les calopp m'ont appelé stridemment aussi il est venu les observer, après m'a regardé longuement m'en oqp.





 


Fedora parle tjrs bcp, clairement quand elle veut ses croquettes elle vient me trouver, quand on chasse ttes les 2 un insecte reperé, après pr ce qui est du contact, c bien admis, elle adore se faire gratouiller et frotter, elle a ses moments où elle apprecie vraiment. Elle m'a fait la surprise de tolerer mon homme au dodo en restant couchée a coté de lui, plusieurs soirs d'affilée, après je m'installe et elle reste encore un peu avant de filer rejoindre les autres, pr moi qui voulais qu'elle comprenne qu'elle avait sa place avec nous, c une réussite. Ce matin j'avais 3chats sur le lit pas loin de mes pieds, fedora gary et edgi, les deux premiers st montés sur ma jambe à un moment, je sais pas sils ont percuté, oh c insignifiant pr vous surement mais pr moi c une premiere. Edgi ensuite est descendu et un peu plus tard c gladys qui est montée. Fedora a une fascination pr le seche cheveux, mon ecriture l'intrigue aussi mais sinon g rien découvert de spécial.



 on dirait qu'elle sourie !







Gary est tjrs aussi calin, mysterieux à ses moments, il doit voir des fantomes ce chat, de longues minutes il scrute le couloir, meme que l'autre soir g cherché avec lui pour comprendre mais il ne me l'a pas présenté. C un vrai bébé celui-là, il se laisse dorloter allegrement, mais comme edgi il a des reactions curieuses par moment, ds le style il ns tourne autour et quand on se met en mode jeu ou calin, il file s'asseoir sous la table, a distance, bref il semble demander mais on ne sait pas quoi. Gary aime bien l'harmonica, mais je ne sais pas en jouer, et il adore se coucher sur ses coussins valeriane, charpir ses plaids, ce qui lui a valu l'autre soir une vraie baffe de la part de fedora avant qu'elle ne détale, parce qu'elle cherchait a se lover ds la paniere et il ne la calculait pas, trop en trip à charpir.



 





Gladys joue aussi plus aisément ces derniers temps, de tout c le plumeau qu'elle a bien connu qui la fait le plus bouger. La puce m'observe tjrs bcp de son arbre au coin du lit quand je caresse les autres, je ne sais pas si c la curiosité, le besoin de partage, la surveillance limite la protection ou le risque de danger qui la motivent, elle me fait cogiter. Je l'invite tjrs a ns rejoindre, parfois elle écoute mais au fond je sais que c edgi qui la décide ou pas. Avec elle je présente mes intentions pr la caresser, en disant "câââlin gladys" parce que sinon elle peut se redresser et reculer. Elle reste tres trouillarde derriere son regard appuyé quand elle est hors de portée. Gladys est une chatte au très fort caractere, je crois que de tous mes chats connus c elle qui l'emporte, elle aurait été une merveilleuse mère. Ya quelques minutes g surpris de beaux frottages de tête avec fedora, ca me rassure tjrs de savoir qu'elle fait bonne composition sans jalousie.










photos de groupe  :Smile:

----------


## Stéphane61

encore un cas avéré de bientraitance animale  :Big Grin:

----------


## nat34

Oh le roi a retrouvé son trône
Merci pour les nouvelles, les photos.

----------


## titia20090

Oh mais c'est quoi cette histoire de pigeon? Tu en forcément parlé ailleurs, je pars à la chasse aux infos j'ai trop envie de découvrir cette histoire!!! 

Comme d'habitude j'adore la façon dont tu racontes les nouvelles Merci pour ces détails et ces jolies photos.
Quelle merveilleuse vie tu leur offres!!!  ::

----------


## doriant

Ouiii Titia, j'en ai parlé ici et en p14-15-16 et des news veto aujourdui en der page. Ouii c assez space du coup !! tant qu'il sera en bon état général, aura plaisir à vivre et ne saura pas se débrouiller, je le garderai. L'ideal aurait été une grde voliere à la campagne, avec un soigneur aimant, et une cohabitation parfaite avec des copains, mais ca n'existe pas, je m'en suis apercue la der fois qu'il a croisé des congéneres, on les dit gregaires mais on oublie de dire que c des clans territoriaux et qu'ils ne se font pas de cadeau entre eux, aussi bon on le garde avec nous, on verra bien comment ca evolue et comment il le vit sur la durée.

----------


## Liolia

Il a pas l'air malheureux en tout cas, incroyable la photo avec Gary, ce serait les miens, je le laisserais pas à leur portée. Il va peut-être finir par se prendre pour un chat  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

Ah au debut je surveillais tjrs et je le mettais ds la cage pr aller bosser. Mais en fait le pigeon sait les effrayer avec ses mouvements bizarres et qund il agite les ailes.

Le plus interessé de tous au début, au moins pr jouer avec, ct edgi, il s'est approché l'un des premiers soirs sur le canapé, face à nous, car j'avais le pigeon a mes cotés, et avec ses yeux de gentil attiré par un moustique, a commencé a préparer la patte en l'air, alors je l'ai stoppé de la voix, lui ai expliqué avec des mots qu'il comprennait, caressé le pigeon, et à sa facon de me regarder g bien vu qu'il avait percuté. Et puis aussi, tous ont observé comment il mangeait, comment il dormait, se toilettait, m'ont vu dormir avec (fedora ns a scruté dit mon homme), le gaver quand il fallait, m'en oqper et le caresser comme je fais avec eux, il a aussi son carton installé, ses gamelles que je mets a coté qd je le sors du carton, bref tt ca ils ont bien vu qu'il avait sa place, comme pr eux peut-etre à leur arrivée, je pense qu'ils ont tous compris. J'ai fait un truc aussi que peut-etre vous me direz folle d'avoir fait, mais je l'ai fait pr eviter qu'ils n'y aillent d'eux-memes, c que je leur ai montré pigeon ds mes mains, pr qu'ils le sentent, en disant des trucs du style " doucement, tu vois c un b-b". Sur la foto c mamzelle gladys, en tps normal qd elle voit un piaf à la fenetre, tu vois l'instinct, alors qu'elle n'est jamais sorti, elle fait un drole de miaulement, g surement de la chance que ca se passe si bien, bon on touche du bois, le risque 0 n'existe pas, j'avoue que depuis qu'il est là, je leur propose volontiers +à manger, et je leur montre bien qu'ils comptent comme les enfants de la maison, pas qu'il yait de jalousie.

Après lui de son coté, comme il se sait diminué, quand les chats passent trop près à son goût, et il le fait aussi dehors avec les pigeons sur le balcon, il fait un roucoulement précis. Sil est stressé il tapotte de l'aile, pas brusquement là, un tapottage comme un chat ferait avec sa queue. Il n'ira surement pas au contact des chats et vaut mieux d'ailleurs.

Par contre c moi à la limite qu'il prend pr un pigeon des fois, il me fait mes plumes quand je porte ma robe de chambre polaire (oui ca m'arrive encore), et il me fait des papouilles du bec sur la joue. Le véto me disait que les mâles en cas d'excitation le faisaient, mais jcrois pas que ce soit ca, et je sais meme pas son sexe, du coup faudrait lui donner un ptit nom bi, j'y ai pas reflechi encore.

----------


## Liolia

Attends tu veux dire que tu le laisse seul avec les chats sans qu'il soit en cage ou dans une autre pièce?

----------


## Liolia

je viens d'aller voir sur le post des pigeons, incroyable, il a eu du bol de tomber sur toi, mais t'as toujours eu un truc avec les piafs toi  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

je suis allée également sur le post des pigeons Vous êtes formidables et on apprend des choses suite à vos "expériences"

----------


## doriant

Ooh c gentil de me dire ca mais je n'y connais vraiment pas grd chose, le seul pigeon que j'ai eu recueilli avant avait été empoisonné donc ne presentait pas ses pb là, jespere ne pas faire trop de boulettes avec lui.

Oui ds la piece j'alterne entre un grd carton, le sol où il est libre d'aller (il va pas bien loin), et qd je pars bosser je le remets ds son carton, c son repere et il s'y repose sereinement. Sur le balcon je reste pas loin sil est libre, parce que les autres piafs viennent et st susceptibles de l'emmerder, ou lui piquer sa bouffe; si je veux m'absenter je mets le haut de la cage sur lui (fenetres fermées car les autres rentrent dedans sinon !) A vrai dire je sens plus de dangers avec les autres piafs que mes chats, c qd meme fou.

Je n'ai pas de piece à lui consacrer spécialement malheureusement, donc il est avec nous, mais qqpart je me dis que ca l'oqp d'avoir de la compagnie. si la cohabitation ne se faisait pas faudrait profiter des siestes des chats ds la chambre pr le sortir.

Mise à part ca, je me creuse la tete pr offrir le balcon aux animaux, quitte a ns le condamner parce que ne pouvant le fermer jusqu'en haut, le plus secure serait bien de faire un plafond à 1m16, ce qui en soi ne pose pas de pb mais comment etre sure que depuis l'interieur ils ne sauteraient pas au dessus, si c rigide ya risque, faudrait faire un retour peut-etre avec du plexi qui ne se verrait pas, enfin c pas simple.

----------


## Liolia

t'as plus ton projet de déménagement Doriant?

----------


## doriant

Non  :Frown:  j'ai vraiment insisté et visité des trucs avec franck, mais il ne veut pas bouger et me quitterait surement si je m'obstinais. Mais bon sang j'aurais revé de plus grand, et qui ait pas ts les defauts d'ici, un jour moi pr revendre je v etre ds la merde, c ca le pire.

----------


## Liolia

Désolée pour toi Doriant  :Frown: 

Je sais pas si tu te souviens de Féegnomène sur docti elle avait embauché un artisan pour sécuriser son balcon et en était très contente, en ile de france comme toi, en tout cas ma grande encore merci pour ton grand amour pour TOUS les animaux en détresse  ::

----------


## doriant

Yep, merci liolia  :: oui faut je contacte un artisan parce qu'il ya ptetre des solutions de montage différent, ou des morceaux a clipser et modulables, en tt cas faut l'oeil d'un bon bricoleur pr trouver les idées. Si j'avais envisagé avant, d'avoir des chats en appart, chose à laquelle gt fermée, j'aurai pas choisi ca c sur, bon c les aleas mais ya surement des solutions  :: keskils seraient bien a l'air frais, sentir le vent, la rosée, un ptit coin de paradis en plus des coins qu'ils ont.

----------


## Liolia

Alala m'en parle pas ma grande, comme tu sais j'ai laissé sortir les miens malgré ma frayeur, mais les voir batifoler dans les graminées, grimper aux arbres, et surveiller les oiseaux, ça n'a pas de prix  :Smile:

----------


## Belgo78

Je verrai bien des panneaux de clôture(comme ceux de l'enclos du refuge fixés d'un côté sur le muret et de l'autre sur des pieds construits avec des tasseaux pour ne pas avoir à toucher la baie vitrée, pour la partie haute un cadre en bois avec un filet(ou grillage) au milieu fixé avec des charnières. 

Ps: Je me rends bien compte que ce n'est pas facile à visualiser  ::  et que je donne des conseils alors que je devrai penser à faire les aménagements pour les notres  ::

----------


## doriant

Du tout Belgo, je l'ai envisagé mais le souci du plafond, c qu'il doit etre rigide pr ne laisser aucun jeu sur les bords par lequel ils se faufileraient, alors si rigide ca veut dire que depuis l'interieur, ils pourraient sauter par-dessus, quitte a prendre l'elan depuis un meuble.

Il faudrait que ca rejoigne le plafond vrai à une oblique donnée, ou alors, on fait carrement un filet qu'on accroche-decroche au besoin, tt le long en haut le long d'un tasseau tu as raison, comme ca meme si c visible attendu que c pas imposé tt le tps, au meme titre que la couleur d'un parasol, ils pourraient ptetre rien dire.

----------


## doriant

Bonjour à tous  :Smile: 

La petite vie se poursuit tranquillement à la maison, dodo jeu brossage et gamelle, que demande le peuple  :Smile: 

On se prépare à un autre episode de canicule, au dernier les chats ont souffert et passaient leur temps à dormir, etalés à meme le sol les pauvres. G mis un graand tapis rafraichissant sur le lit qui placé là a servi, et puis les rideaux sont tirés pr conserver au mieux la fraicheur donc les chats vivent ds le noir mais ca n'a pas l'air de leur déplaire.

JUIN











 ohh de l'herbe volante !!

 
 le ptit air de coupable qui va bien !




 un peu plus près des ééétoiiiles ♫


 des chats ds un lit dites-vous ?!! ca nous parle pas !




  
attend que jte surprenne au reveil !

 fin juin 27° : ca fait du bien mine de rien !


   
jte calcule.. ou pas !

JUILLET






 trop bon de pietiner l'as roma !

 je dors jamais sans mon doudou !

 et je parais grosse avachie !

  

  :: 




  :: 

 nous les chats, ne savons pas ce qu'est la pudeur !

 





 



 j'y etais !

 et meme que je me suis cassé le cou à les regarder !

ta connerie n'a pas d'egal !

 jdirai pas mieux !

 des fleurs, yabon !


 

 27° c pipi de chat !













 

 der prises hier soir  :Smile:

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

ce post me fait un bien fou et me donne envie d'être "chat chez Doriant" :: 

Canicule à venir c'est sûr que cette belle fratrie doit en souffrir et les z'humains aussi

----------


## doriant

Ouiii !! ca fait qq jours que je regarde pour une clim mais je sais pas quoi prendre entre les dits bons appareils et les meilleurs c galere ;(
en attendant on joue avec le ventilo et le brumisateur.

Hier, voilà le beau cadeau que nos premieres mamans de coeur nous ont fait :
 plein de bonnes etoiles veillent sur nous ! nous avons quitté le refuge depuis bientot 2ans, après yavoir passé le tiers à moins, de notre vie, mais il fait partie de nous, et hier en voyant nos trognes sur les murs, l'humaine a eté émue encore, elle espere que ce lien mysterieux et magique qui nous relie, operera aussi pour tous les autres, pour nos amis de longue date encore là bas et qui attendent leur chance de montrer qui ils sont et s'épanouir.

Oh la chouchouille ce matin au reveil, comment ne pas etre en forme après ca :

----------


## doriant

petit coucou surprise !!

 bien confortable la nouvelle paniere !!

 j'ai rien à raconter, parait qu'une surprise se prepare, un truc qu'on n'a jamais vu, bon ca traine un peu car la folle veut pas se rater..mais vous propose un concours de bedaine, entre moi et ma soeur !!

 

 princesse aux yeux or gagne je crois bien !



 les jours impairs on vire a droite  :: 

 et gary monte la garde.

  
entre 2calins a pôpa



Madame gladys qui vit tjrs a coté des autres mais plus en retrait, se détend ces derniers jours, j'arrive enfin à la brosser correctement. Ce soir on s'est mis à deux à la caresser ds sa panière, elle n'en revenait pas, la main de papa pas l'habitude mais on aime drolement je crois bien.
Edgi m'a epaté l'autre soir, on venait de se coucher, fedora etait ds son canap à nos pieds, et il est sorti de sous le lit. G fait signe pour qu'il monte, c acquis depuis quelques semaines ca, meme sans que je lui demande d'ailleurs, mais je ne m'y attendais pas trop vu qu'on etait couché tous les 2, et il est monté, et s'est pas démonté d'avoir nos jambes en dessous, il a passé dessus tranquille, Franck ne bougeant pas du tout, donc g fait signe pr qu'il vienne de mon coté ds un espace libre, il s'y est couché tourné vers moi, pas effrayé du tout, pas super à l'aise non plus car une fois eteint il n'est resté qu'une minute, mais s'installer près de nous deux comme ca c vraiment une premiere, il a bien compris l'invitation. Je ne l'ai jamais incité trop souvent a venir près de moi sur le canapé du salon mais vais m'y mettre du coup, qd yaura du bon steack a manger ca devrait l'interesser  :Smile:

----------


## Belgo78

Je crois que nos petits aidofélins continueront toujours à nous épater par leur progrès surprise  :: 

N'hésites pas à les solliciter quand ils montrent des signes d'apaisement, si ça leur plaisait pas on sait bien qu'ils ne le feraient pas  ::  

Chez nous monsieur coupdepatmango devient monsieur fémoi1câlin1foisparjourMango, d'ailleurs quand il veut nous donner un coup de patte maintenant il repousse juste notre main  ::

----------


## Bluecat

Vous avez réussi à gagner leur confiance, c'est toujours aussi génial de voir qu'ils continuent à progresser !

Miss Gladys est en trian de craquer l'armure on dirait: !  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> plein de bonnes etoiles veillent sur nous ! nous avons quitté le refuge  depuis bientot 2ans, après yavoir passé le tiers à moins, de notre vie,


 Déjà deux ana!!!Comme le temps passe vite

----------


## doriant

Oh oui, ca les fera pour le premier couple à la mi sept, et c pr ca que jsuis d'autant plus contente qu'ils n'aient pas mis des lustres a se sentir à l'aise, car il file, pepere edgi a 10ans !! je sais pas trop à quoi est liée la capacité de progresser, mais c probablement a nous oui de continuer a les surprendre et les mettre ds de nouvelles situations. Gladys a un ptit train de retard, je ne lache pas les efforts afin qu'elle reprenne bien confiance.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Coucou à la bande!!!!

----------


## doriant

Coucou à tous !!

Bien longtemps que je n'ai pas posté, on sent passer les heures supp ces derniers tps. En revanche g dvpé la curieuse maladie de prendre 10000clichés sous ts les angles, je sais pas si foto de groupe oblige, ca ne rend pas la tache présente facile  :: 

Aloooors je vous pose en vrac des aperçus depuis le mois d'aout  :Smile: 

*AOUT*




  pas de meilleur jeu que la chasse aux insectes !

 

 









 

*SEPT*
 tjrs mieux ds les fringues de popa






 appreciation du nouveau coin chat

 




 

 magnifique symetrie des clins d'oeil fratrie premier rang !!





 



 les couples se font, se defont....



 coquinoute !



 4 habitant au demi m²



*OCT*




 





  :: 




  une indienne après passage litiere !

 un dodo deplacé, un dodo qui plait !!



 fedora et gladys, ca fait tjrs plaisir !!





 duos de charme !!






 sans rv la coiffure !!

 nouveau dodo, nouvo squatto !

*NOV*
 

 









 pa prete de la faire la foto de groupe parfaite !!



 Non, je n'ai pas tapé ce chat !

   :: 

 on y est presque !!

 séquence ovni



 

 gladys  :: 

 hier soir au coucher !

----------


## Liolia

ça fait plaisir de voir les bouilles des quatzamis!  ::  hey! cette fois ci Fedora est remplumée!

Et leur regard sur toi plein de confiance  :Smile:  je crois bien qu'ils t'aiment hein  :Smile:

----------


## titia20090

Ahhhh les loulous!! Ca faisait longtemps!!! Qu'ils sont beaux et zens…. 

Y'a des photos vraiment craquantes!  :: 

(Toujours mon petit cœur qui bat un peu plus fort quand je vois la belle Fédora aussi heureuse).

----------


## doriant

Ouii elle pese plus que son homme, a fallu faire répéter à la véto, quel soulagement ! Elle mange de meilleur appetit ces derniers tps, bon ca lechouille majoritairement mais elle est contente de voir arriver la gamelle et se leve spontanément, qu'avant elle fuyait pr aller boire plutot !

Là que l'hiver arrive, ca commence a faire schtiiing quand on caresse avec ts les plaids et trucs electriques, va falloir s'humidifier quoique g lu que tenir une epingle à nourrice ca transferait, g pas essayé !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

je ne m'en lasse pas de voir ces minous adorables 
oui des photos craquantes et si tous vont bien niveau santé c'est top ::

----------


## sundae

C'est toujours du bonheur en barre de voir de telles photos !  :: 

doriant je t'en "pique" une pour mettre sur la page Facebook et sur le site de l'asso  ::

----------


## Bluecat

Oh la la quel bonheur de les voir étalés de tout leur long bien confort dans leurs innombrables coins cocooning  :: 

Et les photos de groupe rhoooooooooo  ::   ::   ::  Je fonds !

----------


## doriant

Rhooo merci pour les mettre sur le fb, on est content d'y faire coucou !! oui ils st trognons à prendre soin les uns des autres, et alors ya pas les bruitages mais ca ronronne de concert qd st au lit notamment  :Smile:  ds tt ca chui une vraie droguée, du bonheur en barre et v prendre ma dose regulierement, meme si jfais un truc prenant sur le pc par ex, hoppp un coup de calin, de zieutage voir ce que tlm fait et on est bien ! Prochaines fotos je prendrai edgi et gaga, st in love ces deux là aussi  :Smile:

----------


## MARIEJOLIE



----------


## MARIEJOLIE



----------


## doriant

Merci beaucoup Mariejolie !! nous vous souhaitons a tous nos meilleurs voeux egalement avec surtout la santé et beaucoup de bonheur ds vos foyers !! J'espere que yaura moins de malheureux ds les refuges et que les anciens amis de nos 4 trouveront enfin un foyer à eux !!

----------


## titia20090

> que les anciens amis de nos 4 trouveront enfin un foyer à eux !!


 :: 

C'est ce que j'ai dit aux "anciens" hier soir : "On y croit les loulous, c'est peut-être votre année!". 

Jinja m'a lancé son regard qui veut dire "mouais.... Ben en attendant le miracle, sors le laser!". 

Bref, bonne année à toi et à toute ta tribu.

----------


## Liolia

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Doriant ne s'est plus connecté sur le forum depuis le 21 janvier. Elle a des commandes en attente dans la boutique, ça ne lui ressemble pas trop de plus donner de nouvelles. J'ai malheureusement égaré son tel. Si parmi vous quelqu'un a des nouvelles, ou a son tel et peut la textoter pour lui dire qu'ici on s'en fait un peu pour elle, ce serait sympa ...

----------


## POLKA67

J'espère qu'elle est juste en vacances...

----------


## Bluecat

Bonsoir,

Oui cela nous inquiète aussi avec Sundae on en a discuté. Je n'osais pas trop lui envoyer de sms parce qu'on a déjà envoyé des mails et je ne voulais pas l'embêter. Mais bon du coup je viens de lui envoyer un sms

Edit: Oups Oui Sundae on s'est croisées !

----------


## sundae

Je lui ai envoyé plusieurs mails et je n'ai pas de nouvelles non plus, je suis un peu inquiète aussi... je vais lui envoyer un sms.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oups Bluecat je n'avais pas vu ta réponse sur le post... bon elle aura 2 sms du coup. J'espère que tout va bien pour elle.

----------


## Liolia

Merci les filles, on va dire : 2 sms valent mieux qu'un  ::

----------


## Kyt's

> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> Doriant ne s'est plus connecté sur le forum depuis le 21 janvier.


29 janvier...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

29 janvier ce n'est pas si loin Peut être pas d'affolement bien que ce soit bizarre q'elle ne réponde ni aux mails ni aux sms

----------


## Liolia

je me suis basée sur le dernier message posté, le 21 janvier. Mais si tu as d'autres infos ça me rassure.

----------


## Bluecat

Bonjour tout le monde

Tout va bien, Doriant sera bientôt de retour  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

merci Bluecat! Quel soulagement!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

alors on l'attend tout gentiment

----------


## doriant

Coucou !! La famille se porte à merveille, ils ne sont pas saoulés de notre présence, qu'ils sollicitent plus que d'ordinaire pour avoir du bon manger !! G accumulé bcp de fotos ces derniers mois !!

*FEVRIER*

 petit matin caaalme

 premiers rayons arrivent  :Smile: 





 gaga qui vient de manger, attend le 2° service !





 on sait quand edgi est en sommeil bien profond !





 mon ours, fier de ses bourrelets !

 le fabriquant n'avais pas conçu l'ovni pour 2chats à la base !!







 hey toi jte reconnais !






*MARS
* coucou la belle ! faut jte brosse !!



 fedora mode fofolle

 bjour Me girafe !



  c moi la lionne !

 poste fétiche. langue sortie, ras.


 on ne lâaache Ja-mais le morceau !

 gaga penderie.









 changement de couple !



 c quoi cet oeil de coupable fedora ?

 Poste planqué N°3.

 soleil du matin va bien !





  on adore se chauffer !

  g fait ton portrait gaga !

 mon doudou de tjrs !



 confinement oblige, on desherbe le parc !! apprecient !









 jamais loin de la gamelle, sait-on jamais !

 

 







  fou rire du jour à la vue des daltons !

  gladys tu baves !



 









 

*AVRIL
* 

 maquillage litiere gratuit, on en profite !

 pull de moman j'adopte !

Lundi je reprends le taf. Franck sera tjrs là puisqu'il a enclenché le partiel, la config n'etait pas preméditée mais les chats ainsi ne retrouveront pas brusque notre reprise de taf.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Voilà comment avec des petits bonheurs journaliers, comme celui d'admirer ces belles photos, ::  on "améliore" notre confinement

Merci merci et très beau portrait de Gaga

----------


## Belgo78

Oui chat fait du bien de voir tout une tribu très à l'aise et très en forme  ::

----------


## titia20090

Tellement d'accord avec Mariejolie! 

J'attendais ce moment où tu mettrais plein de photos!! Je me doutais qu'avec le confinement on pouvait être bien gâtés!! 

Tu dois t'en douter mais ma photo préférée de chez préférée c'est celle de fédora les 4 fers en l'air au soleil!!! Elle me donne la banane cette photo! 

Z'ont toujours l'air hyper malheureux et maltraités ces 4 loulous en tout cas!  ::

----------


## Stéphane61

merci pour les photos ! j'aime bien celle en mode "Dalton" et la toute première

4 chats qui s'entendent, le bonheur ultime, sur mes 8, je n'en ai que 2x2 qui s'entendent (la paire Poumba/Petite et la paire Boule/Caro, sinon pour les autres, c'est chacun de son côté, avec quelques crêpages de chignon de temps en temps)

----------


## doriant

aaah ouii g bien tardé mais j'en avais tellement a trier qu'il fallait se motiver loool. Mais les plus belles prises c tjrs qd g pas l'appareil avec moi, j'imagine que c pr tlm pareil !! ils me font rire, surtout qd on chasse les bestioles volantes : avec fefe en particulier on se met ensemble a chercher, si je lui montre un endroit elle scrute, m'interroge si elle le perd, mais elle gagne très souvent.

ttaleur elle etait frustrée que gaga soit ds sa niche d'angle, elle est allée s'entasser sur celle d'edgi  :: 


pauvre chat, il est patient qd meme !!

Stéphane, 8 chats ?!! ca doit te faire de l'animation a la maison !! tu as mis des fotos par là peut-etre ? ah oui les fotos de groupe c tjrs un regal, ils st souvent fourrés ensemble, mais pr qu'ils regardent tous c comme pr nous un exploit  :Smile:

----------


## POLKA67

C'est la maison du bonheur ! ::

----------


## sundae

Passer sur ce post et découvrir les photos des 4 loulous tellement heureux dans leur quotidien, c'est comme une vague de bien-être qui m'enveloppe d'un coup !  :: 

Merci doriant de leur apporter tant de confort, d'attention et d'amour !!  ::

----------


## doriant

Les filles, si ca vous dit de cajoler, après le covid, quand vous le souhaiterez on pourra se refaire une journée ds le coin  ::

----------


## doriant

aujourdui g reproposé un peu de saumon fumé aux chats. Au dernier essai personne n'avait daigné y goûter. Voici le resultat :
- un a juste senti, désinteret
- un a essayé mais pas mangé
- un a mangé un morceau, sans y revenir.
- un en a aligné direct 5morceaux.

A votre avis, de quels chats s'agit-il ?


Voilà le portrait des chats par Nad, bientot avec les couleurs  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

J'ai la même à la maison Le poisson ne l'attire pas , le saumon non plu Elle aime la boite de thon (mais salé pas top) et les crevettes roses
le portrait de Nad est très chouette ::

----------


## sundae

Allez, je me lance :

 - un a juste senti, désinteret : Gladys ?
- un a essayé mais pas mangé : Fedora ?
- un a mangé un morceau, sans y revenir : Edgi ? 
- un en a aligné direct 5morceaux : Gary ?

----------


## Belgo78

- un a juste senti, désinteret -Miara/ Edgi?
- un a essayé mais pas mangé -Maggie/ Gladys?
- un a mangé un morceau, sans y revenir. -Oscar/ Fedora?
- un en a aligné direct 5morceaux. -Mango / Gary?

Nad fait les dessins pour ses protégés? il est magnifique très réussi  ::

----------


## titia20090

Nad est douée!!!

----------


## Stéphane61

je ne joue pas, je ne les connais pas assez ces chats, je profite juste des photos  ::

----------


## doriant

ouiii c trop beau franchement, on retrouve bien les petits airs, et encore avec la couleur ca va rendre ++++

gt sure que tlm dirait que le glouton c gaga, forcément c un morphale !! quenini le resultat :
1/ fedora, elle ne goute rien d'original a part du lait
2/ gladys, qui prefere la viande
3/ gary, on a trouvé l'aliment régime  :: 
4/ edgi !! très bonne surprise, qd je pense a ts les bons mx de poulet, de steak qu'il a boudés ds les premiers mois !! je lui fais très souvent sentir ce que je mange, meme ce qu'il n'aimerait pas, les makkroud de hier l'ont etonné lool, il est curieux a present  :Smile:

----------


## sundae

J'avais tout faux  ::

----------


## Belgo78

J'ai eu raison pour Gladys  :: normal les noiraudes n'ont aucun secret pour moi  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE



----------


## doriant

Mariejolie   ::  excuse-moi, je n'avais pas vu ta jolie carte !! 

je sais même plus ce que j'ai fait le 1er mai... si on me suspecte d'un crime un jour suis mal barrée  :: 

alooors la ptite famille va tjrs tres bien, franck va bientot revenir de son sejour, il manque a gary qui s'est clairement reconforté avec son tshirt faisandé pour l'occasion. Son odeur le fait reagir comme l'herbe a chat c assez impressionnant  :Smile:  

Ah tant que j'en parle, je vous mets une video d'edgi quand je change la litiere habituelle pr une granuleuse.



Gary aime bcp m'ecouter comme fedora, je lui raconte, lui explique des trucs incensés qu'il ne peut comprendre, mais on dirait que ca l'interesse, je mime beaucoup et ils se demandent quel alien ils ont en face.

Gladys accepte de plus en plus de venir quand je lui fais signe, elle a davantage confiance ces derniers temps et ca se traduit ds la chambre par la visite et l'essayage de coins dodos qu'elle ignorait avant ((enfin c mon interprétation)). la niche basse de la colonne, le plus haut niveau de l'arbre d'angle, l'arbre à coté qui était largement boudé... et c marrant parce que du coup Gary se met aussi à les utiliser, pis fedora... c pas un pb d'appropriation parce que tous ont leur coin fétiche peu partagé, alors c ptetre le plaisir de la nouveauté.

Fedora je ne sais pas si c un progrès au sens acte volontaire, s'est frottée la tete contre la mienne l'autre jour, et une autre fois m'a léché le front pdt un calin. Je verrai si c pas une erreur de sa part si elle le reproduit. Elle continue de venir me chercher qd ya un besoin quelconque.

Avec edgi pas d'évolution, il n'apprécie pas le contact figé, ca va 2minutes et il se déporte ou se redresse, mais il adore tjrs le contact et dès qu'il m'entend arriver ou câliner qq'1, il sort et monte se mettre en avant en bombant le dos pr avoir sa "part", je dis "part" mais c pas rationné, il en a bcp souvent, mais c rare qu'il ne bronche pas ou en soit agacé; il peut rester couché en bout de lit si j'y dors.

En ce moment que les jours st longs et que les pigeons s'aventurent sur les rebords de fenetre, les chats sont un peu dingo a leur vue, si yavait pa la vitre ca ferait pas un pli. Incroyablement ils n'ont jamais pris un air de prédateur avec les oiseaux que g pu ramener à la maison; c ptetre l'accueil de tous leurs compagnons au local asso qui veut qu'ils aient intégré la notion de respect, de membre pr qui entrait ds le cercle je sais pa.

Les fotos prises ne st pas très bonnes, faudra j'investisse.

*MAI*

  





*JUIN

*

 

 Bodyguard

*JUILLET

*

 



sequence forcing fedora :


 





 





 une ficelle un bouchon, tu pe pas mieux faire !



Bodyguard. Un métier facile qd l'air s'y prête.

----------


## sundae

C'est toujours un plaisir de voir les nouvelles de ces quatre-là  :: 

La tête de Fedora sur la vidéo  ::

----------


## Bluecat

Qu'est ce qu'ils sont beaux et heureux  ::  Je ne me lasserait jamais de les voir chez vous !
Gros coup de coeur pour la photo où ils sont 3 face à la fenêtre, Fedora blottie contre (je dirait) Gary  ::

----------


## doriant

ah viii elle est trop drole fedora, avec son air qui cherche a comprendre  :Smile:  ((je sais pa si le son marche ici, je lui disais "mais keski fait le chat, il est fou, il est fou le chat") qd je raconte des trucs g un bon auditoire !!

C souvent qu'ils sont ensemble, et gladys depuis peu se met juste a coté, ds la niche de la colonne, pres de son edgi. Fedora s'arrange souvent pr se caler entre ses 2zhom, quitte a se mettre dessus c pas son pb lol.

----------


## Liolia

C'est marrant ce qu'il fait Edgi j'ai Sati qui fait pareil mais dans le jardin, sur une partie sablonneuse. Je me demande ce que ça signifie.

----------


## doriant

Oui je n'avais jamais vu de chat le faire, et c'est qu'avec ce type de litiere qu'il le fait, et ds le sable (j'avais mis un bac une fois). Il fait carrément des roulades tete rentrée, sur la video là c soft car il se sentait épié. Je me demande si c pa pr se gratter le poil ou s'enlever le poil mort. Comme les oiseaux feraient ek la terre pr se debarrasser des parasites. Il peut creuser vraiment pour se mettre le plus en contact possible. Je crois pas que ce soit de l'appropriation, paske deja ce serait paradoxal ds une litiere où ils ont l'instinct de recouvrir leurs odeurs, et il est si content qu'il peut le faire encore le lendemain alors qu'elle a commencé a etre utilisée par d'autres. ((bon là je l'interrompt si je vois)).

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Que de plaisir a admirer cette petite bande de cats et de lire leur évolution même minime ::  ::

----------


## doriant

par contre g pa trouvé de litiere comme ca qui soit top pr les odeurs. Là deja elle a pas 2j, ca sent pas l'ammoniac mais ca sent la mort comme je dis (enfin pas le cadavre non plus), bon c ptetre desagreable que pr moi et pas les chats.. la catsan fresh est top mais chere, ca serait autour de 50balles/mois pr un bac si je veux correctement remettre a niveau.

----------


## Liolia

> Oui je n'avais jamais vu de chat le faire, et c'est qu'avec ce type de litiere qu'il le fait, et ds le sable (j'avais mis un bac une fois). Il fait carrément des roulades tete rentrée, sur la video là c soft car il se sentait épié. Je me demande si c pa pr se gratter le poil ou s'enlever le poil mort. Comme les oiseaux feraient ek la terre pr se debarrasser des parasites. Il peut creuser vraiment pour se mettre le plus en contact possible. Je crois pas que ce soit de l'appropriation, paske deja ce serait paradoxal ds une litiere où ils ont l'instinct de recouvrir leurs odeurs, et il est si content qu'il peut le faire encore le lendemain alors qu'elle a commencé a etre utilisée par d'autres. ((bon là je l'interrompt si je vois)).



Oui le coup du poil je me dis la même chose quand je vois Sati le faire, on a l'impression qu'elle veut en avoir partout, et il y a aussi un réel plaisir. Je la vois faire quasiment tous les jours quand le sol du jardin est sec.

----------


## doriant

c l'extase des choses simples, en tt cas quand je brosse edgi sil ronronne ca le transcende pas pareil !

----------


## Liolia

C'est les chinchillas qui se lavent dans le sable je crois. En tout cas dommage qu'il puisse pas avoir un bac que pour ça ou personne n'irait pisser.

----------


## doriant

ben quand j'avais mis le bac de sable, très grand en plus ct une caisse de rangements a roulettes, au depart pr un piaf, gt partie ds l'idee oui de lui laisser, lui-meme a eu la posture d'uriner dedans donc je sais pas. V ptetre retenter car effectivement j'aimerais lui offrir ce ptit plaisir, deja q'uil a pas acces a un jardin.

----------


## titia20090

"Fedora je ne sais pas si c un progrès au sens acte volontaire, s'est frottée la tete contre la mienne l'autre jour, et une autre fois m'a léché le front pdt un câlin."

 :: 

Sundae, Bluecat, ça vous a fait le même effet qu'à moi de lire cette phrase ou pas?  Parce que j'arrive super bien à m'imaginer la scène, mais elle me paraît totalement lunaire! Je fonds!  :: 

La vidéo d'Edgi m'a bien fait rire, jamais vu un chat faire ça non plus.

----------


## Liolia

> ben quand j'avais mis le bac de sable, très grand en plus ct une caisse de rangements a roulettes, au depart pr un piaf, gt partie ds l'idee oui de lui laisser, lui-meme a eu la posture d'uriner dedans donc je sais pas. V ptetre retenter car effectivement j'aimerais lui offrir ce ptit plaisir, deja q'uil a pas acces a un jardin.



Peut être un bac de rangement avec un couvercle que tu ouvres seulement pour les roulades et que tu refermes ensuite?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edgi et Sati sont croisés chinchilla c'est sûr  ::

----------


## doriant

incroyable la rapidité  :Smile:  tu as raison, je vais remettre en service mon bac, et le mettre a dispo juste pr ca. faudra je surveille que les autres ne s'y soulagent pas quand g le dos tourné, surtout miss fedora. Ce serait bien qu'ils fassent de meme  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

Une fois qu'il aura capté pour quoi c'est il viendra te demander de lui ouvrir a tous les coups  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

ahh ce serait extra. Tu sais que g jamais entendu edgi me demander qqchose, le seul moment où il miaule c pr se soulager avec gary. Qd il veut il s'avance et me suit de pas trop pres, et me regarde d'un oeil mi demandeur mi charmeur.

----------


## Liolia

Totoro était muet aussi, jusqu'au jour ou il a capté que quand il miaulait ça me rendait folle de joie et que je lui donnais des friandises, depuis il passe sa vie a me donner des ordres en hurlant, pour les friandises, la pâtée, pour sortir, entrer. Tout a l'heure j'étais avec les chiens au jardin, lui dans la cuisine voulait une friandise, il s'est mis sur le rebord de la fenêtre pour m'engueuler de loin. Il est devenu hyper autoritaire et malpoli, mais je m'en lasse pas, j'adore qu'il exige des choses. C'est sûrement à cause du chemin parcouru.

Tout ça pour dire, quand les muets commencent à parler, ils s'arrêtent plus.

----------


## doriant

loll ! c vrai que g jamais cherché a le faire parler davantage. Tous le font, plus ou moins sauf lui. d'ici a ce qu'il devienne bavard je sais po, c un grand timide tt de meme. Ahah g plein d'objectifs là suis contente !!

----------


## Bluecat

> "Fedora je ne sais pas si c un progrès au sens acte volontaire, s'est frottée la tete contre la mienne l'autre jour, et une autre fois m'a léché le front pdt un câlin."
> 
> 
> 
> Sundae, Bluecat, ça vous a fait le même effet qu'à moi de lire cette phrase ou pas?  Parce que j'arrive super bien à m'imaginer la scène, mais elle me paraît totalement lunaire! Je fonds!


Oui tellement lunaire ! Mais c'est Doriant quoi ! Plus rien ne m'étonnes lol, j'ai lu la phrase, j'ai fait "woooow dingue trop bien, Fedora quoi !" Et puis je me suis dit que la fée Doriant ne finira jamais de nous émerveiller

----------


## doriant

hannn les filles pardon, j'avais pas vu la rép de titia, g pas remonté assez et avec la bann similaire g pa tilté que ct pas moi mdrrr

Oh non ya rien de féérique !! Les contextes : elle se frottait à un coin d'etagere, g avancé ma tete et elle a continué ek moi, l'air c normal mais bon, fedora est tellement imprévisible, elle pe se laisser bisouter sans broncher ou montrer qu'elle apprecie, et une autre fois montrer que ca ne lui plait pas, donc je sais pas. Et le lechage, ts les deux avec edgi tete contre tete, elle qui lui fait la toilette (comme souvent, il sait la solliciter), et moi la tete entre les deux, elle s'est deportée de son oreille a mon front, voilà quoi, mais c pareil c pas "elle s'est avancée décidée à me nettoyer lol", donc je vais reiterer pis voir. En tt cas bon je sais qu'ils m'aiment et c bien assez meme sils faisaient rien de ca.

Depuis qu'ils ont adopté l'arbre a chat face au lit, tlm y va, de l'arbre au lit g droit a des bonds de, allez, 1m, de la part d'edgi, et en fait c le saut de la mort, le chat se concentre, hesite, vise, allez j'y vais mais au ralenti, si si c possible, c magnifique, un saut roulé de cheval  :Smile:  et là jme dis : t bien un chat craintif qd meme.

G ramené ca, l'occas etait trop belle et ca a fait plaisir a tlm :
 une paniere a linge à tiroir à l'origine. Plus large que la tour de z+ pr pas un kopeck  :Smile: . y st contents !

----------


## doriant

qq news par ces fortes chaleurs : 

Les chats ont souffert plus que l'an dernier, puisque cette fois l'accumulation sur plusieurs jours sans descente de t° la nuit, a fait que plus de frais nullepart ni meme sur le carrelage, ou sur les tapis rafraichissants.

 









du coup ca y est on a reglé une partie du souci :

 

ca nous fait le sejour bien plus agreable et les chats ne s'y trompent pas : très rapidement adopté par gary et fedora, edgi et gladys eux ont encore du mal ((faut savoir que le simple ventilo colonne, fait fuir edgi et il le scrute de loin comme chepa quoi, un dragon qui va cracher), mais ils commencent a s'habituer à refrequenter la pièce et edgi y reste pdt que ca tourne, ou bien apres qd je ferme en laissant juste le passage pr garder le frais ((le reste de l'appart est a 31° minimum voire ++ près du pc et ds la cuisine)). Le bruit n'est pas particulierement gênant, et je pense pouvoir atténuer le ronron avec un tapis ou patins speciaux, bon c qu'un detail, l'essentiel c la t°.



Edgi là ne fait pas une super tete mais sil est là c qu'il apprecie !! C une question de tps, mais ca me rassure car ds la chambre c très chaud et ya pas d'air frais ((car meme si la nuit est plus fraiche et humide comme ce soir, je ne peux qu'entrouvrir pr leur securité)), g bien un ventilo et un humidificateur mais ca fait peu de choses. A terme je pense acheter un autre clim pr la chambre, ainsi yaura du frais de chaque bord, et ca aidera a brasser le reste (L et T couloirs).

Bon voilà ct un investissement, Franck me disait encore que "c cher pr quelques jours de chaleur ds l'année" oui mais non, ca va etre récurent ces episodes et moi les chats, pas question qu'ils aient une mauvaise qualité de vie paske trop chaud ((ils pensent meme plus a jouer d'ailleurs, et malheuresement le gant frais ou des astuces comme ca, peu se laissent faire)), ou soient mal ou risquent des malaises. Meme pr l'argent et ce que ca peut couter en edf, en etant pres de ses sous (et si on a les moyens biensur), pr qq1 qui voudrait faire passer leur santé apres, c un argument pr moi qui ne tient pas, vaut mieux payer ca et se priver de qqchose plutot que jouer leur santé, ou pire payer le veto parce qu'ils seront a transfuser ou chepa quoi. J'en parle paske je sais que des gens trouvent ca ridicule ((hier encore un collegue voulait meme pas investir ds une fontaine a eau pr aider son lapin à boire) et ca me choque un peu en fait. C pa le meme ordre d'achat mais le meme principe derriere, c pas etre gaga de ses animaux que de privilegier leur confort/santé.

A part la clim, je fais souvent couler une gamelle d'eau fraiche que je leur tends, mais ya que Gladys et Fedora qui en boivent; elles boivent drolement, ca me fai penser aux ptits vieux qui ne songent pas a s'hydrater. Mise a part ca, tlm apprecie de se faire brosser, ca les soulage de toilette.

G mis un bac de litiere fine de coté à ressortir pr qu'edgi se roule. Ca marche il a compris !! et fedora a compris aussi que yavait un truc a gratter alors a fallu bien le planquer lool; bon là je le propose pas car la ptite poussiere apres sur lui ou les frottements qui degagent de la chaleur corporelle, c pas trop le moment, mais qd on pourra on lui redonnera ce plaisir.

Et puis voilà  :Smile:  pas trop de nouveauté sinon.

----------


## sundae

doriant toujours aux petits soins, quels veinards ces quatre loulous  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> et moi les chats, pas question qu'ils aient une mauvaise qualité de vie


 Ah bon :: ???? i hi hi trop cool cette vie ùême si la canicule n'est pas notre "copine" Nous sommes comme des reines et des rois ici
Merci Doriant et Franck de leur offrir cette vie de pachas ::

----------


## doriant

Alors je sais pas si la canicule y est pr qqchose mais on a eu qq soucis de diarrhée persistante ce mois-ci pour Me Gladys. C'est vrai que cette année la chaleur a été particulierement assommante pr les chats, et la miss, qui est stressée de nature, et ns fait des selles plus malodorantes de base, a eu des selles très liquides (eclaboussures, inratable parce qu'elle a tendance a rentrer ds la litiere, sans se tourner donc ca tombe souvent au bord), tandis que les autres ya eu aucun souci à ce niveau là, bref sans amélioration et échec de lui donner des probiotiques en douceur, a fallu creuser ca chez le veto.



Il n'a rien trouvé à l'écho, la pds est plutot bonne si on ecarte la fluctuation liée au stress, (ya les T4 qui ont été pris sans que je demande, je sais pas si c systematique mais c bien pr le coup), de fait elle a eu injection AI et une nourriture spé (croq gastro et boites digestive care hills) pr se remettre, a present faut surveiller, soit ct un contrecoup, soit on a une ultra sensibilité, voire mici, c l'évolution qui va dire.
Ce n'a pas été drole pr personne, mais elle a quand meme fait moins vilain que l'autre fois pour etre mise en cage, et à son retour, franchement je sais pas si c que ca l'a touchée, ou si parce que je suis aux ptits soins, mais elle est moins impulsive, un peu moins trouillarde aussi quand franck par ex rentre ds sa piece et qu'elle y est couchée. Et elle parle un peu plus aussi.

L'autre soir par ex, assise sur la moquette près d'edgi couché, je lui ai posé un dodo a coté d'elle, elle a cligné des yeux, 2minutes apres quand je suis repassée elle etait couchée dedans, ca a l'air de rien mais en tps normal une attention pr elle, elle aurait ignoré, n'en aurait fait qu'à sa tete. Je sais pas ce qui se passe la dedans, mais elle est plus receptive on dirait.

D'ailleur je viens de prendre cela ttaleur :

elle est ds de bonnes dispositions là pr se rapprocher de tlm ds un coin étroit, bon on sait que c pr edgi mais il est bien "gardé" et naturellement elle se mettrait un peu plus loin avc un oeil sur lui !

Pr l'instant son transit est pa encore au point, mais ca reprend forme, il va ptetre falloir qqs jours, je mets juste ca pr la comparaison avec les autres :




Sinon. Pr le reste des news, le coin dodo aménagé en hauteur plait :


ce qui n'empêche pas ouf de continuer à fréquenter la sphère humaine :


Nous avons eu droit à de nouvelles gamelles :
 
dont nous avons très vite compris l'intérêt : pouvoir être assis pour manger. Bon ca change ptetre rien pour nous, mais ca fait plaisir à l'humaine qui croit qd meme que c mieux.
















 

 

 (avec edgi)

----------


## sundae

J'espère que les petits soucis de Gladys vont vite disparaître ! 

Les 4 félins qui prennent toute la place sur le canapé des humains  :: ... Franck et toi allez bientôt devoir vous installer sur les arbres à chat  ::

----------


## doriant

ahhh oui lol, bon on aura chacun le notre c pa si mal !!

gaga l'autre soir s'est installé par coté de moi sur le canapé ((si ya le paid magique pr charpir ca aide)), je reve du jour où ils s'y mettront avec nous sans nous calculer plus que ca  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## doriant

Gladys qui va mieux niveau transit, ns fait une crise de coryza, probablement consécutive au veto (soit stress, soit exposée la bas je ne sais pas). En fait quand je disais qu'elle etait calme depuis son retour, bah voilà l'explication, elle couvait, samedi a commencé a pamal eternuer, bien larmoyer +sécretions jaunatres ; depuis elle est bien prise, le nez bulle translucide, elle reste couchée sans trop bouger, et depuis hier elle ne mange et boit pas bcp, ne veut pas de friandise. 

Lundi g tenté un cachet du veto, echantillon car bon ils savent bien la merde pr la traiter, elle n'en a pas voulu pardis, le truc coupé en ptits bouts sentait un melange de menthe et de stimorol pour faire discret. G bien des antibio mais avec son injection de cortisone, on peut pa donner n'importe quoi. V voir ce soir comment ca evolue, et demain ptetre repasser pr tenter autre chose. De tte facon si je la vois galerer pluss pr respirer (pr l'instant c bruyant) je la ramene. 
On a reussi une inhalation de respicat hier soir et ce matin apres tentatives ratées : en me voyant arriver avec le plaid elle sortait vite fait de sa niche. Finalement g demandé a franck, une fois ma tete positionnée devant la niche en barrage avec mon bol, de me recouvrir avec l'ensemble, car le souci de cette méthode c qu'il faut surveiller que la chatte ne se brûle pas à renverser, donc ca suppose d'inhaler soi aussi mais c pas genant, le produit marche car une heure apres on respire "frais". V recommencer ce soir.


------------------

bilan soiree : seance reussie de nouveau, 15minutes chrono, feulé a l'accueil mais on espere qu'elle va s'habituer. Par la suite elle a pas mal degagé, des gros eternuements, là elle a mangé un peu de dome sheba (qu'on donne hyper rarement donc c la fete), tlm en a eu ds la foulée car ca faisait bien envie. Pas voulu boire par contre. Re degagé apres, ca la travaille on dirait, tant mieux, elle fait moins de bruit pr respirer, ce qui me rassure un peu. Je flippe pr elle depuis ces derniers jours, vous trouverez surement ca exageré, mais j'avais jamais vu un chat si enrhumé. Vieux chat qui etait encombré et en detresse respiratoire, ne secretait pas liquide comme ca, ct moins impressionnant.

----------


## Liolia

oui, les chats en plein coryza sont très pris et eternuent des filets de morve. Totoro est comme elle, visite chez le veto, defenses qui s'effondrent, accès de coryza quelques jours après. Les inhalations c'est le mieux que tu puisses faire, car l'important c'est quelle se nourrisse, et le nez bouché le chat mange pas.

----------


## Bluecat

Oh mince petite Gladys  :Frown: 
Oui c'est super impressionnant et flippant un chat aussi encombré.  Les inhalations c'est vraiment le mieux à faire.  A l'asso on les mets dans une boîte de transport,  le bol devant et la serviette au dessus de l'ensemble.
Ça aussi ça m'impressione !

----------


## doriant

Yep je prefererais qu'elle soit ainsi en boite pr la securité. Rien que, ses mouvements par ex qd elle eternue. Enfin on y arrive c pa si mal  ::  Je me demandais cette nuit si je ferais pas mieux de la ramener pr qu'ils lui donnent qqchose, en injection ou par les yeux, là elle a l'air d'aller mieux, le bout de langue qui sortait hier pr respirer est rentré, ses yeux vont mieux, plus ouverts plus vifs, on va aviser ce soir. C le fait qu'elle mange peu et boive pas en ce moment qui m'ennuie aussi. Elle vient de lechouiller a peine sa gamelle, elle ne sent rien donc ne se laisse pas tenter. Cette nuit g fais la valse des bonnes choses, ouvert devant elle, rien à faire. Donc là depuis hier 22h et probablement bien avant, elle a mangé 1tiers de dome sheba. Faudrait pas que ca dure la diet.

----------


## Liolia

je pense que ce que tu fais c'est déjà le mieux doriant. Observe et si tu peux lui éviter un stress supplémentaire, ce sera très bien.

----------


## doriant

Mme Gladys a gueri plutot rapidement, elle eternue encore de tps a autres mais a pleinement retrouvé la forme et l'appétit  :Smile:  On croise maintenant pr que ca se rendorme gentiment et pr trèèèès longtemps !!

----------


## Liolia

super nouvelle!   :Pom pom girl:

----------


## doriant

petit coucou de la belle  :Smile:

----------


## sundae

Ouf pour la belle Gladys, tu as été au top comme toujours doriant  ::

----------


## doriant

ah ca jsais po, ca a duré une bonne semaine qd meme. Sur la video on la voit manger ses croq gastro, ca va elle les aime, le soir on donne de l'humide en arrivant, et apres qd elle redemande je presente ses croq, ca lui va. Ca fait effet, mais je vois encore qq trainées le long du bac litiere, c pa tt a fait solide, jespere que ca se reglera.

Fedora qui avait declenché otite ds le meme moment, pareil ca s'est reglé assez vite, j'ai pas reussi a lui mettre souvent du produit et a la masser comme il faudrait, qd g eu l'occasion, l'oreille pas trop pliée j'en ai versé surement 3fois trop, aussitot elle s'est remuée et a fait le reste, s'est regrattée un peu ds les jours qu'ont suivi et puis fini. Pr elle faut que je l'habitue à un entretien de tps en tps (elle produit bcp c son souci), pr l'instant c pas acquis mais ca ne m'inquiete pa trop, on a une bonne complicité et elle comprend bcp de choses. V refaire qq fotos tiens  :Smile:

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Oh mince petite Gladys 
> Oui c'est super impressionnant et flippant un chat aussi encombré.  Les inhalations c'est vraiment le mieux à faire.  A l'asso on les mets dans une boîte de transport,  le bol devant et la serviette au dessus de l'ensemble.
> Ça aussi ça m'impressione !


C'es

t ce que m'avait également conseillé mon véto

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouf pour la belle Gladys, tu as été au top comme toujours doriant


Oui car c'
est loin d'être évident de soigner un chat

Heureuse pour la belle Gladys

----------


## doriant

coucou tlm !!





un petit bonjour pr vous dire que nous allons plutot bien, nous avons fait notre poil d'hiver en un rien de temps !!







moi le bel ours, sa ptite vache aussi, elle a rien vu venir, pourtant elle me caresse bcp, mais un matin elle me cherchait et a trouvé une peluche bien fournie et tte soyeuse, elle a rien capté ^^, elle s'est dit "incroyable, c pas le fait de te brosser hier quand meme" !!


on squatte tjrs la chambre de popa quand il n'y est pas, c par moments, sinon on a chacun nos coins a nous.

 moi ds la paniere "princesse" qui me va bien au teint  :Smile: 


 ou ds la boule du salon mais j'y reste jamais longtemps seul !
 je suis un aimant à rouquines !!

  
variation satin egalement, mais je reste viril !

 au matin je vais ds la prison en osier, pr capter les rayons du soleil avant que la miss ne vienne s'ecraser. Faut dire je me porte bien, ya matiere à se rechauffer !! on songe a me donner moins de friandises, avant les fêtes ca craint !



************************

 moi aussi jpe etre virile !!

 mon nouveau palace !! maman elle trouve tjrs a recuperer, c maladif !!
 en même temps elle sait à coup sûr que je vais adorer !











je continue d'ecraser qui veut bien de moi, et surtout gaga !! et dire que jetais une crevette avant !!



 (il est dessous, ds un cube de 40cm)

 tlm aime le carton, pas besoin de sophistiqué !



*****************************

 je suis le mentaliste !!

tu sais pkoi ? parce qu'il me suffit de faire ces yeux de braise pour la mettre illico a mes pieds. je le sais, elle sait que je sais mais peu importe, elle ferait n'importe quoi quand je veux qqchose.

 





bof j'ai pas grand chose a raconter, la vie est cool, g mes rituels de bac a sable pr mes roulades, je mastique tjrs ma canne doudou du refuge qui resiste a mes extirpations malgré tout (sacrée qualité, mais je dois trouver la rechange), maman me remplace regulierement la maison en carton de z+ qui me sert de tunnel quand je veux contourner les jambes ds le couloir (en esperant qu'ils me voient pas m'y faufiler meme si c'est sous leur nez).

*****************************

*************************
enfin, un coucou de la Tour de controle !! surnom de popa, maman prefere m'appeler bodyguard c plus classe avec keviiiin edgi.
 





 ici à la fenetre avec fedora paloin, c assez rare !





miss gladys a de l'alimentation un peu spé, des croq gastro et des boites digestes pr ses pb de selles molles, en complement des sachets qu'on donne a tous. Là g ajouté de la mousse restorative care particulierement riche car j'ai trouvé qu'elle avait maigri et je prefere qu'elle ait qq reserves. Vais refaire le pt avec le veto, g tendance a penser que tt ca est lié à sa nervosité naturelle, meme si ca n'explique pas pkoi c'est apparu cette année.

----------


## sundae

Merci pour les nouvelles des chats pachas  ::   ::

----------


## Liolia

Quelle belle équipe de chats heureux!   ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Je suis un aimant à rouquines !!


 ::  Il y a des photos amusantes, d'autres émouvantes, surprenantes...........Un album de chats heureux attendant Noel ::

----------


## doriant

Bonjour à tous !!

voici qq nouvelles fraiches.

La fin d'année a été chargée au niveau boulot, avec des weekends d'un jour, du coup je n'ai guere pris de fotos, je vous mets qq portraits de fin novembre :



 









pr noel les chats ont eu une litiere igloo, qui plait pamal aux vues de la fréquentation. Elle permet sans le systeme de porte à pousser qu'ils n'aiment pas trop, d'avoir un ptit peu d'intimité et de limiter les grains à la sortie.


Ds le mois de décembre sinon, on a transitionné des nouvelles croq senior de meilleure qualité que ce qu'ils avaient je crois, et on a trouvé une friandise qui permet de donner des cachets, du coup g pu vermifuger sans souci par ce biais 3chats sur 4, ca rend la vie plus facile et plus joyeuse pr le champs des possibles. Quand je suis retournée au cabinet veto pr parler de gladys, je l'ai glissé ds la conversation, pr la blague on m'a sorti le sachet d'un tiroir donc ils connaissaient l'astuce, mais n'ont jamais eu l'idée de me la proposer alors qu'ils savaient les difficultés que j'avais a donner les medics et que meme les prescriptions quand ya eu besoin, ont desarconné le veto et n'ont pu etre optimales. c drole nan, je devrais ptetre changer de cremerie en fait.

Gladys a donc été vermifugée et on a pris l'habitude de lui donner un prébiotique liquide au quotidien, qu'elle apprecie ouff !! faut dire ca sent le chocolat au lait, avec un gout de croq car g gouté mdrrr.

avec les nouvelles croq de qualité données, dont j'espere la compo un peu differente si jamais elle intolère (excusez j'invente bcp de mots), ses croq et humide gastro en //, j'esperais voir une amelioration mais elle est très legere, c un peu moins liquide mais pas moulé pour autant. Idealement il faudrait qu'elle ne mange que du gastro et c vrai qu'elle picore ce que les autres ont, je laisse aussi des croq normales a volonté car il n'est pas question pr moi de mettre tlm au regime gastro, elle a aussi des friandises vitaminées comme tlm, donc cette recommandation n'est pas pleinement appliquée, apres je crois avoir compris que l'eviction ameliore mais ne regle pas le pb donc est-ce que je dois vraiment faire autorité, la punir des autres gamelles, priver tlm aussi de croq appropriées pdt notre absence, pr lui permettre de ne manger que ca.... pr l'instant je continue de chercher des produits qui pourraient l'aider. Au dernier essai l'ultradiar, bah comme le smecta, fortiflora et cie, elle le detecte direct et n'en veut pas. je perd spas espoir de trouver mais j'y crois pas vraiment quand je teste un truc du coup. Son poil est qd meme joli et son poids en forme :

 



g aussi fait son portrait après celui de gaga.



là je suis un peu sur les nerfs et choquée, en fait je pensais vous donner des news à mon retour veto aujourdui, et je n'ai pas pu attraper la patiente, fedora, qui m'a vu arriver, je ne l'avais pas shooté car je n'y tiens pas trop mais j'etais confiante car la premiere fois qu'on l'avait emmenée avec edgi pr leur bilan, ca avait roulé. Ca s'est pas bien passé donc et euh, je sais pas si je recommencerais sauf pb vital, on verra, bon moi g ca entre autres cadeaux :


 on s'en fout quoi, c pr illustrer la galère, mais elle elle l'a mal vécu et g pas envie que ca se termine en arret cardiaque donc on verra, on recommencera pas comme ca en tout cas.

Je voulais l'emmener car vous avez surement remarqué qu'elle avait le ventre degarni a force de se lécher, ca date depuis bien 2ans, elle s'est tjrs pamal leché, ca ne me préoccupait pas plus que ca, sauf que depuis 2/3 semaines, ca a été assez fulgurant, elle se fait les pattes, les flancs, elle fait que ca, quand je la regarde elle est en train de se lécher ou va pas tarder, meme 10sec apres se reveiller elle y va, et g beau l'interrrompre elle me regarde sans comprendre pardis. c pas rouge ni abrasé je sais pas comment on dit, heureusement mais faut stopper ca car g lu que le chat pouvait dvper des endorphines à le faire.







donc moi de mon coté au cas où que ce soit du stress meme si je ny crois pas, depuis 10j g mis du feliway sur 2prises pr faire tte la surface, ds le même temps je l'ai mise sous zylkene, g tt nettoyé et vaporisé a l'anti acariens; sans resultats. j'ai testé qalmil qui est une autre molécule mais ca g arrêté car trop odorant donc ne le prend qu'une fois sur 3 ce qui le rend inefficace. pr moi c pas du stress, j'aurais voulu faire analyser sa peau si jamais c pas une allergie, prendre sa t4 aussi car la miss est qd meme hyperactive entre autres à ses heures, sans trouver de répondant auprès des autres, elle peut s'ennuyer aussi.

Fedora est fusionnelle, elle a un besoin de coller voire s'agglutiner, souvent gary qui compense l'independance d'edgi, moi aussi elle vient me chercher frequemment le soir en miaulant pr avoir des calins, elle m'emmene sur le lit, avant de finir par s'apaiser et s'endormir sur son arbre l'air "repue', comme si elle avait des manques ou des moments d'angoisse.
Il lui arrive aussi d'uriner parfois ds la sdb, sur du linge qui traine ou qu'elle me deverse d'une etagere, ou sur le tapis de bain si g oublié de le remonter; est-ce du marquage je sais pas, je comprends pas, elle le fait pas tres souvent, et si je laisse rien trainer, bah elle le fait pas et utilise les litieres sans pb (yen a 3 nettoyées quotidiennement et avec 2textures car on avait creusé cette hypothese d'appréciation).

donc tt ca date ds son comportement, et si ya un truc qui pourrait jouer mais j'en suis meme pas sure, en lien avec son caractere collant des chats c l'appropriation, d'edgi. ya des ptites tensions avec gladys qui s'en est rapprochée recemment (le feliway detend un peu), edgi l'a léchée furtivement l'autre jour ce qu'il ne fait que rarement meme avec fedora, elle lui a rendu la pareille hier, desolée ca fait episode des feux de l'amour ce que je raconte mais c pr situer, et fedora je pense qu'elle sent tt ca et elle est jalouse, ca oui car meme couchée ailleurs ou avec gary, elle va débarquer pr s'incruster quitte a faire partir tlm, je l'ai vue aussi tracer d'en haut d'un meuble pr faire barrage a gladys, la fixer longuement. et moi j'interviens pr ne pas installer de malaise d'autant qu'on essaie de détendre gladys, qu'elle ne soit pas plus effacée qu'elle n'est.

sur cette scene par ex, couple couché, qd gladys est arrivée sur la gauche, fedora s'est assise et figée comme contrariée tandis que l'autre etait posée, g dû la caresser pr la pousser à lacher l'affaire et se recoucher.



Pour autant là ds la semaine un soir, j'ai vu gladys monter sur l'armoire se coucher tt contre fédora, sans hesitation


globalement les 2savent se tolerer.



bref je ne sais pas si c un malaise de cohabitation, si c hormonal ou epidermique ou quoi, et c vrai que pr agir ya pas 36solutions, meme des lotions anti demangeaisons si ct ca le souci, un truc que le chat risque de lécher sans collerette, je connais pas et on ne m'a rien spécifié chez le veto sans voir la puce. g rappelé donc suite à ce plantage pr suggerer au veto de venir, je sais pas sil le fera, keskil pourrait y faire faut dire, si qq1 a une idée de ce que je pourrais mettre en place pr limiter son depoilage je prends tt conseil. Bon là tt de suite je vais lui fiche la paix car elle est prostrée ds un arbre du salon, elle a mangé une patée qu'elle adore mais reste cachée, je vais donc quand ca ira mieux, trouver de nouveaux jeux à faire avec elle, lui consacrer plus de temps a jouer des fois que ce soit de l'ennui ou de l'insuffisance ds sa vie.

Voilà donc c assez chargé aujourdui les news, c pas forcément méchant mais ca me perturbe aussi. Voici plein de fotos de la troupe  :Smile: 



































 







 











les dernieres d'ajourdui, sans gary qui dort ds le panier de la penderie :

----------


## sundae

Que de belles photos des loulous encore  :: 

Mince j’espère que ça va pour toi doriant, aïe les griffures ! Fedora ne t'a pas loupée dis donc...

Zut pour ses soucis de peau, c’est préoccupant effectivement  :Frown: 

Si cela s’est aggravé ces 2-3 dernières semaines et que ce n’est pas dû à un parasite, il y a peut-être qqch qui a changé dans son environnement et qui la perturbe ? (bruits de travaux dans un appart voisin par exemple ? changement de vos rythmes de présence/absence dans l’appartement ces dernières semaines ?) ou alors une allergie liée aux nouvelles croquettes ? ou aux friandises vitaminées peut-être ? Effectivement c’est compliqué de déterminer l’origine sans avis vétérinaire... 




> moi aussi elle vient me chercher frequemment le soir en miaulant pr avoir des calins, elle m'emmene sur le lit


C’est toujours tellement incroyable et touchant de lire ça  :: 

Dans l'immédiat prends soin de toi en tout cas, là tu dois être encore sous le coup de l’émotion et du stress après ce qui s’est passé aujourd’hui, forcément ça doit bien te remuer… donc essaie de te détendre et de prendre du temps pour t’occuper de toi et redescendre en pression. Je t'envoie un câlin virtuel  ::

----------


## Liolia

Ca fait plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles de ta troupe. Fedora me fait penser a Miel niveau comportement, elle se leche le ventre aussi, mais pas les pattes, je pense que si elle se leche le ventre c'est parce qu'elle a un gros bidon et quand elle se balade au jardin il se salit, parfois même elle a des legeres griffures. Bon si elle commençait a se lecher les pattes je serais comme toi je m'en ferais beaucoup. 
Et également elle a des soucis reguliers avec Totoro. Je suis comme toi je fais les feux de l'amour, car il me semble que sa soeur Sati et Totoro sont devenu un genre de couple. Et Miel est très attachée a sa soeur Sati. Du coup si elle est avec elle et que Totoro s'approche elle le feule, si Sati est avec Totoro et que Miel se pointe elle se fait dégager, et au final Totoro l'a un peu prise en grippe et la poursuit dans la maison pour un jeu rude et elle ne veut pas. Chaque fois qu'il y a conflit avec Totoro elle fait des pipis et des cacas dans les coins de la maison, alors que les litieres sont nickel. Tu vois on dit, les feux de l'amour, ou on s'imagine des trucs, mais moi je pense qu'on fait de notre mieux, vu qu'on ne communique pas beaucoup avec eux, et qu'on a aucune idée de leurs véritables interactions.

Pour les soucis intestinaux de ta minette, tu devrais tenter de mettre de l'argile comestible dans leur eau, c'est juste une pincée et c'est plein de bonnes choses et ça joue sur la bonne santé intestinale. Moi j'en donne pas, mais une amie en donnait a tous ses animaux et ils adoraient ça, ça leur donnait envie comme l'eau de pluie du jardin. En tout cas bien contente de voir toutes ces photos. Ah autre chose fedora si ça se trouve a force de se lecher elle a des demangeaisons mets lui de la levure de biere sur les croquettes et la patée, les chats adorent en plus.

----------


## doriant

Merci beaucoup !! oui pr l'instant c un peu tendu, g une morsure au ptit doigt qui va me le rappeler.  Elle est sortie a un moment donné, et à ma vue s'est replanquée sous le plaid à la base du canapé, g tenté de jouer mais elle est remontée ds son arbre. G fait venir edgi et gary a coups de friandises, elle a reagi mais bon va falloir du temps.

Des changements qui auraient pu la stresser davantage, je vois pas en fait. Oui ya bien ces nouvelles croq en remplacement des royal mais elle semble les aimer, ya tjrs les royal qu'on termine, a coté de ca ya des dental pr le tartre d'edgi, les gastro de gladys qui st arrivées, en novembre je crois, c pas hypoallergenique peut-etre... c pas le choix qui lui manque, par contre g arreté un moment les purina que je lui donnais pr la saveur qu'elle aime, mais qui doivent etre trop sucrées, et ca c vrai que qd g vu le malaise, j'en ai redonné un peu de tps a autres pr lui faire plaisir, je sais pas si c un manque qu'elle a accusé. ya aussi oui des friandises catessi que je donne depuis pas tres logntemps, vous pensez que ca peut etre allergene ? on sait pas ce qui a dedans ces trucs c dingue. après, disons que le pb de léchage bidou est ancré, jme dis que meme si qqchose a envenimé la situation, oui si on peut revenir en arriere il faut trouver, mais quoiquil en soit c pas normal le bidou, et le souci date d'avant les changements.

Franck a eu une semaine de congés en début de mois, on n'a pas remarqué de bruits spécialement sinon. coté horaires chamboulés, bah elle a plutot eté epargné par le covid car ya pas eu de confinement pr moi, et je n'ai pris que 5j vers mi janvier. g fait qq aménagements ds la chambre mais pr leur offrir plus de coins dodos, en haut des meubles, qu'elle semble apprecier. g sorti avec le froid des plaids, moelleux mais qu'on avait deja l'an dernier, je n'ai pas changé de lessive ni de produit de ménage.

Je viens d'appeler la véto qui avait reperé son souci automne 2019. Ptetre qu'elle pourra me prescrire qqchose sans la voir du coup, en tt cas vais la cuisiner pr le coup, sur ce qu'elle avait vraiment remarqué ou pas sur sa peau en la manipulant, et detailler aussi tt ce qu'elle peut manger. Vais me depecher avant couvre feu de recuperer de la levure de biere liolia, et en mettre sur tt en esperant qu'elle le prenne. elle aura pas le choix tu me diras si elle a faim mais bon je m'attends a tout mdr.

Ya surement des episodes que je rate, et sur ce dont je suis témoin, peut-etre que je conclue mal car g pas tte l'histoire pr bien interpreter. Globalement je ne repère pas d'animosité, si ca feule c entre gladys et son frere des fois, et quand ca s'accourse c pareil, c entre eux que ce n'est pas un jeu, gary-fedora meme si je surprends des ptits coups de patte en passant, je mets ca sur le compte de la filouterie. Quand edgi etait tout seul avec fedora a la maison, l'avoir collée a ses basques l'enervait et parfois il la mordillait en represailles, elle prenait une mine vexée et renfrognée, c qqchose que je n'ai plus vu par la suite avec l'arrivée des G ^^. Alors je sais pas si ca se querelle ou quoi en mon absence, je vois un peu tlm se frotter aux meubles et aux plateformes des arbres, g tjrs pensé que ct bon signe, et mince c pas les dodos ni les espaces qui manquent. je regarde les fotos depuis le depart, je vois pas ce qui ya. c ptetre qu'hormonal, en tt cas faudra une pds pr en avoir le coeur net. Biensur quand g demandé un bilan complet en 2019, en disant clairement que je pourrais pas faire des bilans ts les 36, ca n'a pas été fait. mes 2cabinets me décoivent pr ca, je me demande si vais pas faire venir un veto comportementaliste pr me donner son pt de vue sur ce qui serait anxiogene, et m'aider a verifier plus loin.

----------


## Belgo78

Je pense à une allergie alimentaire, ce qui rend sa peau plus sensible surtout là où le bidou frotte sur les pattes.

J'espère que tu arriveras à l'amenée ou à avoir un diagnostique véto peut être par mail ou autre. Ne culpabilise pas c'est vraiment pas simple avec les matous récalcitrants

Sinon merci pour les nouvelles de ta tribu, j'espère avoir le temps d'en donner de la mienne ce week-end  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Que de stress d'un côté et de l'autre J'espère que la vétérinaire va pouvoir trouver LE traitement............Courage à vous car ce sont des moments difficiles quand on ne trouve pas la cause du "mal être" Je n'ai pas d'idée autre à vous donner car je n'ai jamais rencontre ce problème avec mes chats
Sacrée Fédora

----------


## titia20090

Oh Fédora! En effet je comprends ton stress. Pas facile de savoir "pourquoi". 
Je suis triste pour tes blessures, mais je sais que la confiance ne va pas tarder à revenir… J'espère que tu vas vite trouver à quoi cette perte de poils est due. Plein de caresses à toute la troupe et de bisous à toi. Je sais que si il y a bien une personne sur terre à qui on peut faire confiance les yeux fermés pour assurer le bien-être des loulous c'est toi… Et ils le savent tous les 4 aussi!  ::

----------


## domi

J'ai un chat qui a fréquemment les selles molles ou pire encore ; les rc sensible 33  l'aident bien ; par contre ça fait grossir aussi j'essaie  qu'un de mes chats obese n'en mange pas ;

----------


## doriant

coucou tlm !!

desolée pr le retard de réponse !!

Titia merci beaucoup pour ce que tu me dis, ca me touche bcp  ::  leur bienetre oui sera tjrs une priorité, et je me surprends a les traiter comme des bb le soir en mode veilleuse/calin dodo/histoire lool, après au dela de la volonté et des essais, tt ce qu'on teste, je sais pas si je fais bien les choses. Tu sais g tjrs cette image d'edgi en tete, chez la veto, le chat qu'on ne pouvait pas attraper rien, et elle sans resistance, elle le souleve comme un poids mort, lui la tete et les pattes pendantes, absent, en mode "faites ce que vous voulez, g quitté mon corps je ne suis plus là". j'aurai tjrs cette image gravée, de ce chat qui est devenu inhibé ou bloqué je sais pas, avec une inconnue ds un environnement autre et médicalisé qu'il a peut-etre reconnu je sais pas, en tt cas ds un etat de lacher prise que je n'obtiendrai jamais malgré la confiance acquise, alors qu'en soi yavait pas d'artifices, il etait a jeun, c deroutant. bon je sais qu'avec les vetos c assez connu, et elle a reussi a faire ce qu'il fallait c l'essentiel, mais moi faudrait que je puisse trouver une pochette surprise veto, juste pr l'etre avec mes chats et les manipuler le temps des soins, ca ca me comblerait  :Smile: 

Oula je crois que je suis partie pr bcp ecrire  :Smile: 

 domi merci beaucoup pour cette suggestion de croq, je ne les connaissais pas mais je vais bien essayer, car elles me paraissent meilleures que les autres sur certains pts, identiques sur des bases, donc meilleures pr les troubles gastro je sais pas, mais pr besoins senior c moins pire, disons que ca me console de donner definitivement une marque therapeutique qui ne previent pas d'autres soucis.....Miss gladys etant une jeune mamie !! un poil sur le coté comme moi sur la tete  ::   ::  

Bon sommes toutes ses croq spé, elle n'en mange pas tant que ca, c à dispo et je lui propose mais bon, c ptetre gary qui en mange le plus, il finit tout ce chat, tant il est gourmand. l'ogre des yvelines, c lui  :Smile: 

Gladys ds ce mois me confirme que ca va un peu mieux qd meme, g pris un chef d'oeuvre :

je n'avais pas imaginé etre un jour contente devant un caca de chat, bah voilà, +1 experience  ::  . Elle a eu un mois complet de prébiotique, là j'en ai retrouvé en magasin donc j'en redonne ts les 2j en attendant de recder et de savoir si le veto est ok pr que j'en donne tt le tps ou non. c mignon tt ca mais je prefere un avis plus eclairé. Et g suivi le conseil de liolia pr l'argile, parce que faut que je vous raconte une histoire :

depuis qu'elle a ses troubles, gladys va quasi quotidiennement lécher une statue que j'ai, en ciment. et elle cherche aussi par moments furtivement je sais pas quoi ds un recoin d'entrée qu'ils ne frequentent pas. g cherché longuement, sur des forums des maitres parlent de ce comportement nouveau de leurs chats, suite a des pb gastriques/digestifs/regime, qui se mettent à lécher les murs, les briques, les joints... et un qui avance meme l'idee que le chat se ferait un pansement gastrique via ce qu'il recupere. c interessant mais personne ne s'est penché dessus, ds le ciment ya bien sable et argile. donc là dessus j'appelle le cabinet veto, où "neuneu" au tel (qui m'a raconté aujourdui que mon produit que j'achete d'hab et que je lui demande, n'est que sur prescription), me demande ce que je donne a manger, pr finalement me dire que "non a priori avec ce qu'elle a, elle ne peut pas etre carencée", je reponds que la particularité de gladys avec ce quon pense etre une mici, c qu'elle peut etre deshydratée bcp plus que les autres, alors là bon on sait pas, on va demander; avis des 3vetos, on ne rit pas, c comportemental, faut que je deplace ma statue pr voir ce qui se passe.

perso je trouve ca drole, c  clownesque meme, de mettre en evidence que le chat s'en passe, ou pas, ca fait bien avancer, vu qu'on ne me dit pas qu'il est possible qu'elle manque de qqchose, que ca n'a pas été suggeré a un moment, ni en surveillance  :: . En plus elle peut la retrouver avec son odeur dessus, et si elle n'y arrive pas >> manquer donc de qqchose qui l'aide, donc en fait je trouve ca tres moyen comme test, ou alors g rien compris comme d'hab. bref tt ca pr dire qu'a present elle a droit à un peu d'argiles au fond de l'eau, on va voir si ca agit ou pas, il semblerait qd meme que ce soit bénéfique à plusieurs titres, donc à voir aussi avec veto si on pourra garder.

En tt cas elle va plutot bien la belle, elle garde son coté panthere, elle participe, se montre caline, enjouée, a ses heures si elle veut bien, et elle est d'une intelligence redoutable, comprend bcp de gestuelles, écoute et cligne des yeux en communication, pas plus tard qu'aujourdui en jouant chacune d'un coté de la porte (les trucs cachés qui bougent, elle adore), elle s'est positionnée direct en planque, où ct le plus marrant pour deviner, il ne faudrait pas insulter son intelligence !! elle est admirable. G été gratifiée un peu plus tard d'un griffage de moquette, et un bel etalement sur le coté de tout son long, inédit, comme fait gary, signe que là vraiment tt va bien, pas reussi a la caresser elle s'est redressée, mais c deja bcp de sa part.

 :Smile:  hop bon g beaucoup parlé, qq fotos de la troupe pr reposer les noeils.






 

 10fev









































 la belle qui comprend pas ce qu'elle est censée faire de "alfy"



 

 fedora en mode punk cause au produit car elle a encore son pb d'oreille.


un pr chacun  :Smile:  edgi y croit toujours, ca le captive de longs moments.















dernières à l'instant :





*** 

pr fedora : qui a actuellement son pb d'oreille-otite, que je traite tant bien que mal comme la derniere fois (puisqu'elle fait en sorte de dormir du bon coté, reste a l'affut, et la traiter par surprise bloque la situation car elle tend a dormir de +en + ds des endroits protégés) : elle continue de se lecher-gratter à longueur de temps, la veto que g rappelée, m'a reconfirmé sans l'avoir vue, que pr elle ct du stress, et pr avoir evoqué les petites tensions avec gladys, que c le souci d'etre enfermée, sans pouvoir y echapper. que le fait d'avoir vécu avec les autres des années, en local fermé, ca ne veut rien dire. que si je connais qq1 de confiance, il faudrait voir si on peut pas le lui confier. ou alors apres, voir pr des medic psy. je resume en gros, g ecouté avec attention bien que persuadée qu'elle se plante. oui ya des ptites tensions mais aucun evitement, fedora va d'elle-meme se rapprocher des coins où gladys dort alors qu'elle pourrait tres bien s'isoler. si c inconscient de sa part, c possible, mais je croirai plus volontiers a tout, meme a son pb d'oreille un peu récurent, ou à une allergie, qu'a ca. On en saura plus vendredi car je vais refaire une tentative veto, cachet en amont, ce sera chez un autre véto. G hâte qu'on lui trouve ce qui ne va pas et qu'elle retrouve son equilibre. Je vous tiendrai au courant.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Situation pas facile alors merci de persévérer pour le bonheur de Fedora, entre autres

----------


## doriant

No, j'avoue que j'avais vu ca et c impressionnant. chez certains ca part comme ca vient mais on peut pa attendre vu les proportions que ca prend. et puis ya son oreille tte maniere, faut s'en oqper comme il faut parce que ca c pareil ca peut degenerer.

edit : je mets du produit comme je peux, mais l'occasion se presente pas aisément pr y acceder bien, meme quand on croit qu'elle dort, quand le truc est a 1cm elle se releve. ya surement un coup de main a prendre pr faire tres vite. je sais pas si ca existe des chats qui se laissent facilement nettoyer les oreilles, vu la gene derriere, en tt cas elle est pas folle, elle l'a compris, comme la cage.

----------


## doriant

:Smile:  jour de grande mission, telle une rentrée scolaire, la sortie véto  ::  suis sur le coup depuis 7h meme si rdv est a 10h30, pr que le cachet ait le temps d'agir. C passé comme une lettre à la poste car on a retiré ses croq la veille, et je lui ai fait gouter la bonne soupe hier matin, pour qu'elle ne trouve pas ca bizarre. Faut tt prévoir, car ca m'est arrivé de me retrouver le bec ds l'eau, avec le vermifuge par ex, pilé ds une bonne chose qu'elle n'a pas daigné gouter, cachet irrecuperable.

J'en parlais avec b-maman, elle me disait qu'elle aussi pr son arthur, hyper sociable et qui se laisse attraper, alors que ts les matins le chat venait dejeuner avec elle, le matin de sa visite allez savoir, sans qu'elle n'ait rien changé à ses habitudes, meme pas habillée rien, le chat s'est jamais pointé. a croire qu'ils lisent ds les pensées. elle aura mis un mois pr l'attraper, son veto lui avait dit de l'amener quand elle pourrait, juste d' appeler avant, qu'ils sont habitués aux desistements avec les maîtres de chats.

----------


## doriant

Alors. Il m'était conseillé de procéder 2h avant. G fait bien plus tot pr laisser le soin d'agir, rapidement g vu que ce n'etait pas assez car elle s'est relevée manger à un moment donné bien que titubante. Mlaheureusement on ne m'en avait donné qu'une dose, j'aurai dû réclamer plus deja parce qu'il n'etait pas gagné qu'elle la prenne ds tel aliment. G essayé de donner un complement de la marque que j'ai mais elle n'a pas pris. 2h30 après, on devait etre ds le pic d'action quand je me suis approchée, pieds nus pr ne pas l'effrayer. Bingo elle a compris, ca s'est encore pas super bien passé malgré quon l'ait bloquée ds un coin, ct pas assez accessible pr la pousser comme fallait, bref cette fois je l'ai laissée se retrancher et g composé comme j'avais songé faire la fois précédente :



faudra que j'achete l'autre panier dodo/cage en osier sur z+ car à mon avis elle se fera pas avoir une autre fois avec ca, et l'autre est qd meme plus securisé. Mais là deja jpeux dire que gt soulagée, les aisselles moites ce qui me ressemble pas, mais soulagée.

Chez la veto sortie de son truc et decampé vite fait, pr la chopper ca a été ben, tendu, elle faisait vilain mais terrorisée. Je vous cite "je n'ai jamais vu ca, un chat angoissé comme elle, non, à part un mais ya longtemps" (qu'elle m'a dit plus tard avoir été plus agressif, fedora n'etant pas méchante, juste affolée). Elle a fini par grimper sur l'imprimante à la base de son bureau et s'est faufilée derriere un caisson contre le mur, la véto est allée chercher du renfort pr retirer le meuble, gt genée pardis et en meme temps bah rassurée de voir que ca vient pas de moi qui m'y prends comme un manche, et j'ai dit à un moment donné, "imaginez ce que ca donne ds un appartement où ya 10000planques et la casse possible qui va avec, moi c pr ca que j'insiste pas, ds l'etat qu'elle est c bon pr faire un arret". cette fin de frase je l'avais dite au tel quand g annulé la der fois, ca avait un peu ricané, là la veto n'a pas rigolé, je pense qu'on est d'accord.

Remise ds sa caisse de transport standart qu'on avait amenée en //, ouverte a moitié par le dessus ca s'est mieux passé elle s'est recroquevillé. A vrai dire, sa premiere visite veto sans pb s'etait passé ainsi.

- prise de sang : compliquée, veines invisibles, essai sur l'autre patte. la t4 est bien. fructosamine etait au max l'autre fois, ca n'a pas été la peine de verifier car avec son stress elle petait tt là encore, par contre g recuperé de quoi echantillonner l'urine pr verifier son diabete. et ca c magnifique parce que je decouvre que ca peut aussi generer des démangeaisons.
les oreilles : pas de parasites, au bout d'un moment a trouvé pamal de champignons sur une partie, donc nettoyage complet, traitement sur 14jours
la peau : echantillon, rien vu, poils en bonne santé, pas de rougeurs rien, ventre nu sain, le lechage suit des zones classiques liées au stress, avec la particularité de contourner le passage veineux (( ca g pas creusé mais ya ptetre plus de sensibilité dermique ailleurs)). Au cas où dermite allergique g un medic pr stopper les sensations et le grattage.
allergie alimentaire : evoqué.
stress : pr elle c probablement ca, mais n'exclut pas que le pb d'oreille ou allergie ou autre peut etre la goutte de trop.

En gros donc on a exclu des choses c deja pamal, et maintenant faut proceder ptit a ptit, deja les oreilles traitées voir si ca se tasse apres, v recuperer je sais pas comment mais va falloir, son urine propre, ensuite le medic peau. Pr le stress elle m'a donné un contact de comportementaliste (on sera heureux d'avoir son avis meme pr tlm en general), après elle me dit que le zylkene sil n'a pas fait effet ca ne veut rien dire, il faut ptetre en donner plus.

Pr l'allergie alimentaire, j'apprends que meme les croq hypoallergeniques, peuvent ne pas fonctionner, elle est partie a m'expliquer que c le principe des proteines hydrolisées mais qu'il peut rester des composants allergenes, g biensur pa compris mais bon g assez a faire avec les pistes qu'il nous reste avant.

Je n'ai pas reussi a obtenir plus de cachets calmants, meme ce que son confrere m'avait prescrit qui est pourtant sans risques et qui nous avait bien depanné pr les soins de gladys, elle n'adhere pas mais elle doit surtout pas bien connaitre. Donc g de quoi faire 4j de manipulations. A l'occas faudra que j'en redemande a l'autre. Voilà pr les news.

Ah et au retour, ca a été meme si elle est encore marquée, g pu lui retirer sa bande, elle a devoré et là elle s'est nichée ds un endroit inhabituel. Par contre gladys, ca lui a mis un coup, a quel point ils sont sensibles. Je sais pas si c la peur d'y repasser, ou si c que ca l'a remis direct ds le contexte de ses soins, c troublant qd meme. Avec son prébio adoré, et la vue des pigeons, ca va mieux.

----------


## Belgo78

Si c'est bien une allergie alimentaire d'ici 2-3 jours sa peau devrait être un peu moins rougeâtre  ::  Donc 4 jours devraient suffire pour affirmer ou pas que c'est bien ça. 

Si ta véto n'a jamais vu ça, je peux lui amener Miara. Une fois on l'avait laissé la journée, en revenant le soir y avait des écritaux partout "n'ouvrez pas la salle de soins". En fait il a jamais réussi à la remettre dans sa caisse et n'a pas osé m'appeler  ::

----------


## doriant

mdrrr il t'a laissé t'en charger du coup, il avait peur d'y laisser des nerfs de doigts aussi peut-etre !! non mais c incroyable ladrenaline ou je sais pas quoi, la capacité de visualiser en une fraction de seconde l'issue de secours ds un lieu inconnu, et la force que ca declenche aussi, fedora pas bouger d'un cm meme bien poussée, ya de quoi se retrouver con !! tu as des stratagemes particuliers pr emmener les tiennes, ou elles se sont un peu habituées ?

J'espere oui que l'une de ces choses va marcher, je vais proceder ptit a ptit pr identifier au mieux. les 4j de cachets c pr traiter les oreilles, pr l'allergie c simplement cachet a mettre ds la nourriture, là elle m'en a donné plein ct pas un souci.

Ya un truc que g dit à la véto mais elle n'a rien confirmé, la der fois qu'on l'a stressée en tentative, pdt bien 10h elle ne s'est pas grattée rien, tellement sous le coup. Je sais pas si un chat qui ressent des démangeaisons ds un etat de choc il peut inhiber ca. Je la vois tellement souvent se gratter/lécher meme hasardement quand je rentre ds une piece où elle est, que je focalise a fond, et qu'un etat normal me saute aux yeux (tu sais, quand on dit qu'on voit que quand ca va mal), meme pr les autres je scrute et je sais plus si c normal, quand ils font la toilette etc. c perturbant, g pas l'habitude. enfin pas de gale ni rien de contagieux c deja super.

----------


## Gwenie

> Si c'est bien une allergie alimentaire d'ici 2-3 jours sa peau devrait être un peu moins rougeâtre  Donc 4 jours devraient suffire pour affirmer ou pas que c'est bien ça.


Oulà, tout dépend. Mon chat a des allergies alimentaires, la dernière fois ça a mis bien plus longtemps que ça à se calmer.

----------


## doriant

Gwenie ton chat esk'il a declaré une allergie tardivement avec ses aliments, comme plusieurs mois, ou ca a été rapide apres l'absorbtion ? (en gros eske ca peut arriver un beau jour malgré que tt allait bien ?)

----------


## Gwenie

> Gwenie ton chat esk'il a declaré une allergie tardivement avec ses aliments, comme plusieurs mois, ou ca a été rapide apres l'absorbtion ? (en gros eske ca peut arriver un beau jour malgré que tt allait bien ?)


Un peu des deux sans doute. Bon, déjà l'état de mon chat (surtout sa dernière crise qui était hors normes par rapport à ce qu'il me faisait avant) était bien pire que la tienne et c'était de vraies plaies.
Les crises d'il y a quelques années étaient plutôt cycliques (deux fois par an sur plusieurs mois, calmées par cortisone en deux semaines à peu près, et les croquettes hypoallergéniques n'avaient pas réellement eu d'effet, mais je les ai peut-être arrêtées trop vite).
La dernière (celle où on a vraiment testé ce dont il s'agissait comme allergie et qui a été difficile à calmer) a duré 1 an et a été beaucoup plus étendue en terme de plaies. 
Entre les deux, il y a eu 5 ans de calme, sans crises, avec des changements de croquettes plus ou moins fréquents, quand j'essayais de leur donner une qualité meilleure que ce qu'ils avaient eu avant. La dernière crise est apparue alors qu'il avait ses croquettes depuis plusieurs mois.
Donc, je pense que de ce point de vue-là, on peut dire que ce n'est pas apparu soudainement.

D'un autre côté, j'ai essayer de lui redonner à un moment donné l'an dernier (alors qu'il était encore en crise, avec des plaies, mais en amélioration grâce à son traitement) de la dinde, et les effets ont été quasi immédiats: dès le soir-même, voire le lendemain, j'ai observé une fréquence beaucoup plus importante de grattage et des plaies qui réapparaissaient, alors que ça commençait à cicatriser à ces endroits-là. 

On avait vu avec mon véto qu'il réagit à pas mal d'aliments (au niveau de sa prise de sang; à tous ceux qu'on a testé en fait), mais il ne déclenche pas nécessairement de réaction allergique à chacun: j'ai pu lui redonner quelques viandes (3) en friandises depuis la fin de sa (longue) crise, tout en lui maintenant une base de croquettes anallergéniques. Je n'ai pas tenté plus pour le moment.

Le traitement et les croquettes spéciales ont mis du temps à agir réellement, donc si tu essayes les croquettes pour ta puce (si c'est vraiment alimentaire), n'arrête peut-être pas trop rapidement en te disant que ça ne fonctionne pas.

Après, est-ce que cela peut arriver un beau jour alors que tout allait bien? Mon vétérinaire m'a dit que oui.

----------


## Gribouille92

Ma Shadow a longtemps eu ce type de symptômes, problèmes dermato et gastriques, j'en parlais à chaque véto et on me disait allergie aux puces (chat d'appart qui ne sort pas et n'a jamais eu de puces à part au début de sa vie) puis piste allergie alimentaire. Il y a eu des mieux avec lhypoallergénique mais pas flagrant, elle se léchait toujours et avait toujours des problèmes gastriques. Cela a duré plusieurs années, sans solution ni intéressé les vétos. Ses problèmes dermato ont fini par exploser avec des croûtes aux oreilles et sur le ventre, léchage intensif, elle était fortement dépoilée. Elle dormait tout le temps et se cachait beaucoup. J'ai cru que j'allai la perdre. 
Après un peu d'errance véto, la dernière a pensé au  phemphigus, ses analyses de sang était bonnes et rien aux biopsies. Elle est sous dermipred (un demi par jour) on n' a pas réussi à faire moins sinon cela ré explose notamment aux oreilles. On fait un contrôle sanguin tous les trois mois pour surveiller les reins. Ce n'est pas génial à cause des effets secondaires, mais elle revit littéralement, je lui donne également du mégaderm. Elle est sous croquettes anallergiques, mais au final je ne suis pas sûre qu'elle soit allergique, on avait un peu tout mis là-dessus. 
Désolée pour ce post si long, mais cela me semble peu courant et les vétos n'y pensent pas forcément. Alors, ça peut peut-être t'aider.

Ps  :Stick Out Tongue: pour les croquettes, il vaut mieux passer directement aux anallergiques et l'organisme met plusieurs semaines à se nettoyer.

----------


## Belgo78

Ici le plus difficile devrait être Mango, mais j'ai trouvé son point faible, je tartine le fond de sa caisse de pâte de saumon et il y entre tout seul, en plus y a que lui qui aime ça. Une fois chez le véto c'est comme Gladys, tout mou comme si dans un autre monde. (Je me souviens de la pauvre bénévole revenue les mains en sang lors de son adoption  :: ). 
Maggie faut pas la brusquée mais j'arrive en la poussant délicatement dedans. Un ange une fois sur place. 
Miara ce n'est pas trop compliqué en fait, faut réduire son champ de fuite et une fois qu'il n'y a plus que la caisse, elle fini par y entrer. J'ai horreur mais pas le choix sinon je l'enveloppe dans une serviette, chez le véto faut la mettre en sac de contention. La fameuse fois, le véto n'a rien voulu écouter et a eu honte pour m'appeler, j'étais à la fois énervé et plié en 2.
Sinon y a Oscar, suffit de le porter et mettre dedans, aucun plaisir  ::  :: 

Après j'en ai connu qu'il fallait mettre des gants de cuisine et leur lancer une serviette pour les attraper en allant très très vite, c'est moche mais c'est pour leur bien  ::

----------


## doriant

@ gwenie : merci beaucoup pour ttes ces explications !! punaise c un sacré combat que tu as mené avec ton chat, j'imagine pas la frayeur que tu as dû avoir avec les plaies, sans pouvoir les arrêter, et ts les tests aliment par aliment, la ténacité et la patience qu'il t'a fallu et à ton chat aussi !! un temps mort de 5 ans et ca a repris, non mais c carrément flippant. Fedora g de la chance, n'en est pas là mais g quand meme peur, ca s'est declenché si vite, ca peut degenerer encore. le pire je trouve avec ce pb si c alimentaire, c que tu peux meme pas tranquilliser ton chat chimiquement j'imagine, car il faut que tu constates si ca evolue ou pas. j'avais jamais réfléchi a ca, mais vu que c courant les allergies chez les chats, au moindre changement ds la compo de nos paquets ils devraient l'écrire en gros, perso je ne revérifie pas une fois que mon choix s'est fait au depart, c un tort.

Là tout de suite, je vais prier que ce ne soit pas ca et pas trop reflechir, parce qu'avec gladys qui me fait un genre de mici, je commence a tt soupconner.

tout a l'heure je scrutais fedora devant un des 3bacs litieres, rentrée dedans et figée comme si ca lui convenait pas, sauf que g nettoyé une heure avant. elle est finalement ressortie et est allée ds un autre bac. voilà, c typiquement devenu le genre de trucs qui me fait douter, de tout.


@ gribouille : ouiii tu fais tres bien de m'en parler, je sais meme pas ce que c comme nom, jva rechercher. j'apprends plein de trucs, anallergique non plus je connais pas !!


je re pr finir de repondre a tlm  :Smile: 

phemphigus g regardé, il n'y a rien d'aspect sur le derme quand c bien installé ? 

@ belgo : pr les friandises c po trop la peine que je cherche, fedora n'est pas gourmande, elle en aime certaines, mais ne se deplacera pas pr en avoir par exemple (surtt qu'au bout du compte, ca vient à elle  :: ). je crois que le plaid oui aurait pu marcher avec elle, pas lancé mais coincée angle, si elle ne s'etait pas perché a 2m20 loool. A bout de main sur la pte des pieds, elle a plus de force d'opposition que moi. je retiens l'idée du gant de cuisine, je n'y avais pas songé !

----------


## phacélie

Je vais dire un truc idiot, peut-être.
Sur son topic d'adoption, il était dit qu'Edgi toilettait souvent Fedora.
Peut-être que ça la rassurait, que maintenant qu'il ne le fait ( presque ?) plus, elle est en manque de côté-là, que du coup si elle est stressée de nature ou à cause de quelque-chose qui t'a échappé, elle se lèche elle-même, compulsivement.
Alors j'essaierais de reproduire des séances de "léchage", avec quelque-chose comme un gant de toilette un peu humide si tu as ça, par petites touches, comme le ferait un chat qui la toiletterait.

----------


## doriant

Ah c pas idiot du tout ce que tu dis, fedora oui je pense qu'elle manque d'attentions de la part des autres, ce soir encore elle etait couchée sur gary, literalement, et ca ronronnait fort. avec edgi elle ne le fait pas car il ne supporterait pas mais elle se cale la tete faut voir, elle pousse, elle recherche des fois a ce qu'il lui fasse la toilette qu'elle lui rend x10, aujourdui il l'a un peu nettoyé, j'etais contente, pres des oreilles en plus, quand moi faut pas que j'y touche. Je vais essayer la facon que tu suggeres, je ne l'ai jamais tentée, les rares fois où j'ai appliqué le gant humide pr retirer du poil (ce que je ne ferai plus tant qu'elle s'en retire à present), elle n'aimait pas le contact mais ce n'etait pas par petites touches comme tu décris. Idéalement je pensais pouvoir la dorloter un peu avec une creme ou qqchose sur la peau, mais la véto n'a rien proposé, peut-etre qu'il n'y a rien qui soit applicable sur un chat qui se leche. j'ai vu la veto aujourdui et j'y ai pas non plus pensé à en demander, suis neuneu qd meme aussi.


***
sitot dit...g testé pdt qu'elle était couchée après l'avoir un peu brossée >> elle ne veut pas, elle se lève et va plus loin chaque fois, elle a fini par monter en haut de l'armoire pr pas que je la triture. ca aurait pu lui plaire, les produits ont laissé un film sur ses poils, mais trop de soins aujourdui, decapage des noreilles bien appuyé et déprécié, elle est méfiante. On réessaira plus tard.

----------


## Gribouille92

Pour le derme, pendant longtemps Shadow n'a rien eu de visible à part un peu de croûte dans les oreilles et des pellicules dans le bas du dos. Pour les oreilles, les vétos avaient tendance à considérer que cela venait du léchage de son frère. Quand cela c'est étendu, elle avait beaucoup de coûtes dans les oreilles, une forte dépilation au niveau des épaules et du ventres. Elle avait aussi un problème de pousse de griffes parce qu'elle avait des croûtes aussi entre les doigts. Des griffes poussaient très épaisses et gênantes. Elle avait la peau des coussinets très sèches aussi. Elle va avoir 12 ans en mai et cela a vraiment explosé l'année dernière, sachant que cela fait bien 5 ans facile qu'elle avait la peau de plus en plus sensible.
ça je le dis parce que tu as parlé de la litière, mais Shadow sentait fort du cul, une odeur un peu acide, liée aux problèmes gastriques. En fait, elle a une espèce d'inflammation gastrique et dermique.
J'espère que ta puce n'a qu'une allergie alimentaire ce qui est tout de même fréquent chez les chats.
As-tu noté un changement de couleur de poils ? la mienne est noire donc c'est plus simple, mais l'inflammation rend le poil plus chocolat, comme si la couleur était un peu oxydée.

----------


## phacélie

Ah ben si elle n'a pas aimé le gant quand tu t'en es servie même différemment, il faut probablement trouver autre chose à utiliser là, sinon rien que de le voir risque de lui déplaire, de la faire fuir.

----------


## titia20090

Tu peux retenter avec une pierre ponce ou une râpe à pied!  ::  (je cherche des objets râpeux comme la langue de nos poilus)

----------


## doriant

du rapé de fedora autour d'un roti d'edgi, il tourne bizarre ce topic lool.



J'ai pu lui mettre du produit hier, apres 36visites mais c mission quasi impossible, il faut qu'elle soit ds une niche sans issue sinon c mort, dès qu'elle sent un poil ecarté par l'embout elle se barre. En plus c du liquide blanc epais donc je peux pas faire une giclée de loin. Après elle a eu droit a la friandise mais je pense pas qu'elle ait compris et en redemande lool.

Elle continue qd meme de se lécher, un peu moins peut-etre (je suis incapable a présent de reperér quand c justifié pr la toilette), je vais attendre avant d'entamer son traitement allergie voir si ca diminue.

Je n'ai pas remarqué Gribouille de changements de couleurs, elle a juste oui des pellicules a la base du dos mais liées au frottage, je l'ai signalé à la véto. Elle a tt bien regardé, moi avec avant ca, mais on n'a rien vu d'anormal.

Cette semaine que je suis en congés, je vais essayer de recolter son urine. Peut-etre, en laissant trainer un truc au sol ds la sdb, car elle ne rate pas l'occasion ds ces cas là.

G retrouvé des jolies fotos de fin janvier, je crois pas les avoir mises :



 (gladys à droite)







aujourdui petit cadeau pr les chats, fausse fourrure mais on croirait de la vraie. Alors j'aime bien parce que je montre ca a edgi, qui vient tester ds la foulée, il a fini par lui faire la toilette tellement c trompeur.





 beurre de cacahuete comme degraissant vitre  :: 



27 et 28/02 :



 elle sait ce que je veux faire...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Coucou la bande de minous, minettes IRRESISTIBLES ::  Tout va bien???? ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

"Pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles" J'espère que le proverbe dit vrai ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> "Pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles" J'espère que le proverbe dit vrai


Dommage j'adorais lire les progrès de cette petite bande de chats adorables

----------

